# Il cibo dell'anima



## Flavia (20 Gennaio 2013)

indubbiamente, per me, è la poesia

riporto uno splendido testo 
di Wallace Stevens, poeta statunitense
(sicuramente lo conoscerete)
vorrei trovare anche la versione inglese
in quanto trovo meravigliosa anche la forma
non la voglio commentare per non influenzare
con le mie idee
se volete leggetela, 
e spero possiate trarne
il vostro beneficio


L’ANGELO NECESSARIO
Io sono l’Angelo della realtà,
intravisto un istante sulla soglia.
Non ho ala di cenere, né di oro stinto,
né tepore d’aureola mi riscalda.
Non mi seguono stelle in corteo,
in me racchiudo l’essere e il conoscere.
Sono uno come voi, e ciò che sono e so
per me come per voi è la stessa cosa.
Eppure, io sono l’Angelo necessario della terra,
poiché chi vede me vede di nuovo
la terra, libera dai ceppi della mente, dura,
caparbia, e chi ascolta me ne ascolta il canto
monotono levarsi in liquide lentezze e affiorare
in sillabe d’acqua; come un significato
che si cerchi per ripetizioni, approssimando.
O forse io sono soltanto una figura a metà,
intravista un istante, un’invenzione della mente,
un’apparizione tanto lieve all’apparenza
che basta ch’io volga le spalle,
ed eccomi presto, troppo presto, scomparso?


​


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> indubbiamente, per me, è la poesia
> 
> riporto uno splendido testo
> di Wallace Stevens, poeta statunitense
> ...


*ANGEL SURROUNDED BY PAYSANS*


One of the countrymen : 
There is 
A welcome at the door to which no one comes?
The angel : 
I am the angel of reality, 
Seen for the moment standing in the door.
I have neither ashen wing nor wear of ore 
And live without a tepid aureole,
Or stars that follow me, not to attend, 
But, of my being and its knowing, part.
I am one of you and being one of you 
Is being and knowing what I am and know.
Yet I am the necessary angel of earth, 
Since, in my sight, you see the earth again,
Cleared of its stiff and stubborn, man-locked set, 
And, in my hearing, you hear its tragic drone
Rise liquidly in liquid lingerings 
Like watery words awash; like meanings said
By repetitions of half meanings. Am I not, 
Myself, only half of a figure of a sort,
A figure half seen, or seen for a moment, a man 
Of the mind, an apparition apparelled in
Apparels of such lightest look that a turn 
Of my shoulder and quickly, too quickly, I am gone?

E' bella davvero...chi l'ha tradotta? E' tronca e alcuni passaggi (tipo "​I am one of you and being one of you Is being and knowing what I am and know") sono resi in modo...diverso dall'originale


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Angelo circondato da contadini
*
Uno dei paesani:
C’è forse
Un benvenuto alla porta cui nessuno viene?
L’angelo:
Io sono l’angelo della realtà, Visto un istante sulla porta stante.
Non ho ala di cenere né abito smagliante E vivo senza una tiepida aureola
O stelle al mio seguito,  non per servirmi
Ma, del mio essere e del suo conoscere, parti.
Io sono uno di voi ed essere uno di voi Vale essere e sapere quel che sono e so.
Eppure, sono l’angelo necessario della terra, Poiché nel mio sguardo vedete la terra nuovamente,
Libera dalla sua dura e ostinata maniera umana, *E, nel mio udire, udite il suo tragico rombo **Sollevarsi liquidamente in liquidi indugi,*
*Come equoree parole nell’onda; come significati detti* 
Con ripetizioni e approssimazioni. Non sono forse, Io stesso, una sorta di figura approssimativa,
Una figura intravista, o vista un istante, un uomo Della mente, un’apparizione apparsa in
Apparenze tanto lievi a vedersi che se appena Volgo la spalla, presto, troppo presto, svanisco? 





altra traduzione del verso in neretto, poco letterale ma suggestiva, è:

"e che ascolta me ne ascolta il canto / monotono levarsi in liquide lentezze e affiorare / in sillabe d'acqua" 

il materiale l'ho preso da una mostra del 2010 di Fausto Melotti, traduzioni incluse


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ..


per me è la musica.... non tutta la musica. Preferibilmente quella suonata da me con in braccio il mio basso.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per me è la musica.... non tutta la musica. Preferibilmente quella suonata da me con in braccio il mio basso.


Se so tratta di drum n' bass hai evidentemente un'anima di merda.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> indubbiamente, per me, è la poesia
> 
> riporto uno splendido testo
> di Wallace Stevens, poeta statunitense
> ...



Spesso ci confrontiamo con quello che ci circonda, ascoltiamo musica, leggiamo poesie, vediamo un film, guardiamo il cielo e tutto quello che ne fa parte e ci stupisce sempre, ed a secondo i casi e quello che in un determinato momento abbiamo dentro, ci identifichiamo in pensieri che vanno oltre e fanno crescere l'anima.
Ma, quello che più è reale ed è partecipazione attiva alla nostra crescita data anche da quello sopra scritto è, mio figlio che ride, fa domande e che cresce dandomi quella motivazione e risposta che mi dice sempre, Clà eccoti la vera essenza della felicità.


----------



## iosonoio (21 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> indubbiamente, per me, è la poesia
> 
> riporto uno splendido testo
> di Wallace Stevens, poeta statunitense
> ...


A me fa pensare quelle persone che incontri e per un secondo gli sguardi si incrociano e valgono più di mille parole, sembra che quella persona potrebbe essere quella che...

Sembra che anche lei ti vuole dire tante cose, che anche per lei sei quello che...

Però prosegui e un attimo dopo ti giri e non la vedi più e ti viene in mente che avresti dovuto fermarla e parlare...

E ti rimane nei pensieri per tanto tanto tempo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se so tratta di drum n' bass hai evidentemente un'anima di merda.


Sopratutto D&B!!

Il commento sulla mia anima è molto intelligente. Complimenti. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Sopratutto D&B!!
> *
> Il commento sulla mia anima è molto intelligente. Complimenti. :mrgreen:


Ecco fatto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco fatto.


:mrgreen:

e non è da tutti


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> indubbiamente, per me, è la poesia
> 
> riporto uno splendido testo
> di Wallace Stevens, poeta statunitense
> ...


la bellezza in tutte le sue forme.arte, cultura, natura
ti voglio lasciare qui un contributo 






Portami il girasole ch'io lo trapianti
 nel mio terreno bruciato dal salino,
 e mostri tutto il giorno agli azzurri specchianti
 del cielo l'ansietà del suo volto giallino. 

Tendono alla chiarità le cose oscure,
 si esauriscono i corpi in un fluire
 di tinte: queste in musiche. Svanire
 è dunque la ventura delle venture.

Portami tu la pianta che conduce
 dove sorgono bionde trasparenze
 e vapora la vita quale essenza;
 portami il girasole impazzito di luce.


la poesia è di montale ...i girasoli di van gogh, grazie flavia per questo tuo thread


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2013)

per una forma di pudore mi vergogno anche di scriverlo...e naturalmente l'amore .


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque il mio cibo per l'anima si riassume in questa scena:

[video=youtube;P42aRKpqKkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P42aRKpqKkI[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la bellezza in tutte le sue forme.arte, cultura, natura
> ti voglio lasciare qui un contributo
> 
> 
> ...



grazie a flavia e grazie anche a te
per la poesia di Montale che tanto significa per me

bello ritrovarla in questo gennaio piovoso


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la bellezza in tutte le sue forme.*arte, cultura, natura*


quoto, profondamente. E Montale, meraviglioso Montale. Grazie a Flavia e Minerva


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque il mio cibo per l'anima si riassume in questa scena:
> 
> [video=youtube;P42aRKpqKkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P42aRKpqKkI[/video]



bello!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2013)

Scusate per la leggerezza 
ma per me è la nutella...
divano nutella e un bel film commedia


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per me è la musica.... non tutta la musica. Preferibilmente quella suonata da me con in braccio il mio basso.


il cibo dell'anima è la bellezza
che spesso ritroviamo nell'arte
che essa sia una poesia, un brano musicale
tutto ciò che ci consola, o
ci aiuta a non sprofondare
nei momenti bui


Ultimo ha detto:


> Spesso ci confrontiamo con quello che ci circonda, ascoltiamo musica, leggiamo poesie, vediamo un film, guardiamo il cielo e tutto quello che ne fa parte e ci stupisce sempre, ed a secondo i casi e quello che in un determinato momento abbiamo dentro, ci identifichiamo in pensieri che vanno oltre e fanno crescere l'anima.
> Ma, quello che più è reale ed è partecipazione attiva alla nostra crescita data anche da quello sopra scritto è, mio figlio che ride, fa domande e che cresce dandomi quella motivazione e risposta che mi dice sempre, Clà eccoti la vera essenza della felicità.


:up:
Clà ciò che hai scritto
descrive un aspetto
di quel cibo che nutre l'anima
sei un uomo molto fortunato


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> A me fa pensare quelle persone che incontri e per un secondo gli sguardi si incrociano e valgono più di mille parole, sembra che quella persona potrebbe essere quella che...
> 
> Sembra che anche lei ti vuole dire tante cose, che anche per lei sei quello che...
> 
> ...



iosonoio il tuo è un bel pensiero
e se la prossima volta la incontri
fermala, e se per caso indugi rincorrila
cercala, perchè
anche se rischiare può portare dolore
è sempre meglio che vivere con rimpianti


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *ANGEL SURROUNDED BY PAYSANS*
> 
> 
> One of the countrymen :
> ...


purtroppo non sempre le traduzioni
riescono a rendere la bellezza
dell'opera


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *Angelo circondato da contadini
> *
> Uno dei paesani:
> C’è forse
> ...


:up:


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la bellezza in tutte le sue forme.arte, cultura, natura
> ti voglio lasciare qui un contributo
> 
> 
> ...


grazie Min per il tuo contributo



Minerva ha detto:


> per una forma di pudore mi vergogno anche di scriverlo...e naturalmente l'amore .


l'amore non solo è cibo per l'anima
è il motore della vita


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> purtroppo non sempre le traduzioni
> riescono a rendere la bellezza
> dell'opera
> 
> :up:


Ciao! I versi in inglese te li ho cercati e postati (non li conoscevo affatto) perché avevi scritto di desiderare la versione originale, non per fare sfoggio di conoscenza che non ho, tutto qui. Ho provato a vedere cosa usciva fuori da una frase tradotta da me all'impronta partendo dalla versione italiana che *​H*ai dato tu e l'ho trovata. Spero di non averti dato fastidio 

ciao, un abbraccio


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao! I versi in inglese te li ho cercati e postati (non li conoscevo affatto) perché avevi scritto di desiderare la versione originale, non per fare sfoggio di conoscenza che non ho, tutto qui. Ho provato a vedere cosa usciva fuori da una frase tradotta da me all'impronta partendo dalla versione italiana che ai dato tu e l'ho trovata. Spero di non averti dato fastidio
> 
> ciao, un abbraccio


Anna ti ringrazio per i versi originali
per pigrizia ieri non li ho cercati
perchè pensi di avermi dato fastidio?
al contrario mi hai fatto un gesto
molto cortese, nonchè gradito
spiace a me se ti ho dato questa impressione


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

My two cents...

Tutto 'l dí piango; et poi la notte, quando
prendon riposo i miseri mortali,
trovomi in pianto, et raddoppiansi i mali:
cosí spendo 'l mio tempo lagrimando.

In tristo humor vo li occhi consumando,
e 'l cor in doglia; et son fra li animali
l'ultimo, sí che li amorosi strali
mi tengon ad ogni or di pace in bando.

Lasso, che pur da l'un a l'altro sole,
et da l'una ombra a l'altra, ò già 'l piú corso
di questa morte, che si chiama vita.

Piú l'altrui fallo che 'l mi' mal mi dole:
ché Pietà viva, e 'l mio fido soccorso,
vèdem' arder nel foco, et non m'aita.

[video=youtube;MjwPJabUik8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjwPJabUik8[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> il cibo dell'anima è la bellezza
> che spesso ritroviamo nell'arte
> che essa sia una poesia, un brano musicale
> tutto ciò che ci consola, o
> ...



:bacio:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Anna ti ringrazio per i versi originali
> per pigrizia ieri non li ho cercati
> perchè pensi di avermi dato fastidio?
> al contrario mi hai fatto un gesto
> ...


ma no, mi son fatta lo scrupolo io. Poi, grazie ancora, appena ho tempo mi prendo qualcosa di questo poeta che proprio nemmeno sapevo esistesse


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao! I versi in inglese te li ho cercati e postati (non li conoscevo affatto) perché avevi scritto di desiderare la versione originale, non per fare sfoggio di conoscenza che non ho, tutto qui. Ho provato a vedere cosa usciva fuori da una frase tradotta da me all'impronta partendo dalla versione italiana che ai dato tu e l'ho trovata. Spero di non averti dato fastidio
> 
> ciao, un abbraccio



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ti piacerebbe, eh. Potevi cercarglieli tu, i versi. O no? :sarcastic:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe, eh. Potevi cercarglieli tu, i versi. O no? :sarcastic:


Bhe poteva anche lei cercarseli, sei stata gentile pensando che lei non avesse la connessione.... :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe poteva anche lei cercarseli, sei stata gentile pensando che lei non avesse la connessione.... :mrgreen:


sono sempre gentile, anche quando non sono d'accordo. Io. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao! I versi in inglese te li ho cercati e postati (non li conoscevo affatto) perché avevi scritto di desiderare la versione originale, non per fare sfoggio di conoscenza che non ho, tutto qui. Ho provato a vedere cosa usciva fuori da una frase tradotta da me all'impronta partendo dalla versione italiana che *H*ai dato tu e l'ho trovata. Spero di non averti dato fastidio
> 
> ciao, un abbraccio


se avesse colto ultimo....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono sempre gentile, anche quando non sono d'accordo. Io. :mrgreen:



Eh ma tu non sei istintiva, si nota eh. :mrgreen:


----------



## iosonoio (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Per me...*

...questo è il testo più bello ed è di un brano che mi fa impazzire...


Si dolce è’l tormento
Ch’in seno mi sta,
Ch’io vivo contento
Per cruda beltà.
Nel ciel di bellezza
S’accreschi fierezza
Et manchi pietà:
Che sempre qual scoglio
All’onda d’orgoglio
Mia fede sarà.

La speme fallace
Rivolgam’ il piè.
Diletto ne pace
Non scendano a me.
E l’empia ch’adoro
Mi nieghi ristoro
Di buona mercè:
Tra doglia infinita,
Tra speme tradita
Vivrà la mia fè

Se fiamma d’amore
Già mai non sentì
Quel riggido core
Ch’il cor mi rapì,
Se nega pietate
La cruda beltate
Che l’alma invaghì:
Ben fia che dolente,
Pentita e languente
Sospirimi un dì.


----------



## iosonoio (22 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> iosonoio il tuo è un bel pensiero
> e se la prossima volta la incontri
> fermala, e se per caso indugi rincorrila
> cercala, perchè
> ...


E' vero quello che dici Flavia, ma per me che sono un sognatore a volte è più bella un'illusione della realtà...


----------



## Flavia (22 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' vero quello che dici Flavia, ma per me che sono un sognatore a volte è più bella un'illusione della realtà...



ti capisco, posseggo anch'io 
un'indole sognatrice,
i sogni non costano nulla
e ci consolano tanto,ma
perchè c'è sempre un ma
c'è un momento in cui capisci
 che il sogno, può tramutarsi in realtà,
ed allora è un processo del naturale
tirare fuori le unghie e lottare per esso


----------



## Flavia (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, mi son fatta lo scrupolo io. Poi, grazie ancora, appena ho tempo mi prendo qualcosa di questo poeta che proprio nemmeno sapevo esistesse


 qui è fin troppa facile fraintendersi
sono contenta che il malinteso sia chiarito
ma anche tu, se ti va posta
i tuoi testi preferiti


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe, eh. Potevi cercarglieli tu, i versi. O no? :sarcastic:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe poteva anche lei cercarseli, sei stata gentile pensando che lei non avesse la connessione.... :mrgreen:


boniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
boniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
fate i braviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se avesse colto ultimo....



orrore! Maccheè, oggi? Mi autofustigo un momento


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma tu non sei istintiva, si nota eh. :mrgreen:


ci mancherebbe pure che lo fossi!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui è fin troppa facile fraintendersi
> sono contenta che il malinteso sia chiarito
> ma anche tu, se ti va posta
> i tuoi testi preferiti


mah, è un periodo un po' nero in generale. Mi viene in mente questa, potentissima in inglese (vado a memoria, speriamo non sbagli troppo):

Finding is the first Act
The Second: loss
Third: expedition for the Golden Fleece
Fourth: non Discovery
Fifth: non Crew
Finally: no Golden Fleece

Jason - sham - too.

Atto primo: il ritrovamento
Atto secondo: la perdita
Atto terzo: la spedizione (alla ricerca) del Vello d'Oro
Atto Quarto: nessuna scoperta
Ato quinto: nessun equipaggio
Infine: nessun Vello d'Oro

Giasone -un'impostura- anche lui


(Emily Dickinson)

oppure mi girano ultimamente in testa alcuni versi di Silvia Plath dopo il secondo tentativo di suicidio:

"anche io, come i gatti, ho nove vite da morire.
questa è la numero tre"



hmm, smetto :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui è fin troppa facile fraintendersi
> sono contenta che il malinteso sia chiarito
> ma anche tu, se ti va posta
> i tuoi testi preferiti
> ...


Flavia mi quanto sei acida, io angioletto sugnu. :angelo:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe pure che lo fossi!



Lo sallo chi essele tu, una blava bambinuzza. :bacio:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> orrore! Maccheè, oggi? Mi autofustigo un momento


non lasciarti segni che non mi piacciono le cicatrici :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non lasciarti segni che non mi piacciono le cicatrici :rotfl:


io? Col culto frivolo del corpo che ho? Nessun segno, giuro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io? Col culto frivolo del corpo che ho? Nessun segno, giuro



Grazie ne sarai ricompensata :cincin2:


----------



## Flavia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Flavia mi quanto sei acida, io angioletto sugnu. :angelo:


finalmente, qualcuno si accorge
della mia acidità!
Clà lo considero un complimento


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> finalmente, qualcuno si accorge
> della mia acidità!
> Clà lo considero un complimento



E' un complimento!


----------



## Flavia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' un complimento!


grazie!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Grazie ne sarai ricompensata :cincin2:



:cincin: (notare i colore de liquido dentro il bicchiere. Vedo pure le bollicine :fischio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :cincin: (notare i colore de liquido dentro il bicchiere. Vedo pure le bollicine :fischio



Simbiosi perfetta. Non sopporto le donne che si "drinkano" il mio ..................................................................rosso


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2013)

*Alda Merini*


_*Io non ho bisogno di denaro
*__Io non ho bisogno di denaro 
ho bisogno di sentimenti  
di parole  
di parole scelte sapientemente 
di fiori detti pensieri 
di rose dette presenze 
di sogni che abitino gli alberi 
di canzoni che facciano danzare le statue  
di stelle che mormorino  
all'orecchio degli amanti. 
Ho bisogno di poesia  
questa magia che brucia  
la pesantezza delle parole  
che risveglia le emozioni e dà colori nuovi. _​


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> _*Io non ho bisogno di denaro
> *__Io non ho bisogno di denaro
> ho bisogno di sentimenti
> di parole
> ...


Invece ho bisogno di denaro.
Sono stufo di parole e promesse.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece ho bisogno di denaro.
> Sono stufo di parole e promesse.


È va be' Conte non puoi demolire così una poesia così intensa  veramente bella Flavia non a conoscevo


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

bello ... 

... sono un po' banale su questo ... 

... mi nutro un po' di tutto ...

non sono mai sazia ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> _*Io non ho bisogno di denaro
> *__Io non ho bisogno di denaro
> ho bisogno di sentimenti
> di parole
> ...


Non la conoscevo. Bellissima


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece ho bisogno di denaro.
> Sono stufo di parole e promesse.


tutti necessitiamo del vile denaro
ma non tutti sono disposti
a fare carte false per esso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> _*Io non ho bisogno di denaro
> *__Io non ho bisogno di denaro
> ho bisogno di sentimenti
> di parole
> ...


aspetto un bonifico...:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> aspetto un bonifico...:mrgreen:


spiacente ma in banca
ho solo polvere depositata sul conto
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> spiacente ma in banca
> ho solo polvere depositata sul conto
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fosse d'oro o di diamanti sapresti a chi spedirla..


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> tutti necessitiamo del vile denaro
> ma non tutti sono disposti
> a fare carte false per esso


Quoto

:up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> bello ...
> 
> ...



Ingorda.:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (9 Febbraio 2014)

*Poesia di Boris Pasternak
Non agitarti, non piangere, non affaticare
*Non agitarti, non piangere, non affaticare
le forze estenuate e il cuore non torturare.
Tu sei viva, sei in me, nel mio petto,
come caposaldo, come amico, come caso.
Con la fede nel futuro non temo
di apparire a te ciarlatano.
Non siamo vita noi, né unione d'anime:
l'inganno reciproco tronchiamo.

Dalla tifica angoscia dei materassi
ecco all'aria delle ampiezze esemplare!
Mi è fratello e braccio. Tale
che come lettera ti è indirizzata.

Lacera la vastità sua come lettera,
con l'orizzonte instaura una corrispondenza,
vinci lo spossamento logorante,
la conversazione conduci in lingua alpina.

E sul piatto dei laghi bavaresi
col midollo delle montagne, come ossa,
ti convincerai che non sono un parolaio
con la parola dolce pronta per l'occasione.

Buon viaggio. Buon viaggio. Il nostro legame
l'onore nostro non sono sotto il tetto di una casa.
Come germoglio alla luce raddrizzandoti,
guarderai ogni cosa in altro modo.

1931​


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

[h=1]Perch’i’ no spero[/h] 								 									 										 											 												Perch’i’ no spero di tornar giammai,  
									 										 										 ballatetta, in Toscana,  
									 										 										 va’ tu, leggera e piana,  
									 										 										 dritt’ a la donna mia,  
									 										 											che per sua cortesia  
									 										 										 ti farà molto onore.  

									 										 										 Tu porterai novelle di sospiri  
									 										 										 pien’e di doglie e di molta paura;  
									 										 										 ma guarda che persona non ti miri  
									 										 											che sia nemica di gentil natura;  
									 										 										 che certo per la mia disaventura  
									 										 										 tu saresti contesa,  
									 										 										 tanto da lei ripresa  
									 										 										 che mi sarebbe angoscia,  
									 										 											dopo la morte, poscia,  
									 										 										 pianto e novel dolore.  

									 										 										 Tu senti, ballatetta, che la morte  
									 										 										 mi stringe sì, che vita m’abbandona;  
									 										 										 e senti come ’l cor si sbatte forte  
									 										 											per quel che ciascun spirito ragiona.  
									 										 										 Tanto è distrutta già la mia persona,  
									 										 										 ch’i’ non posso soffrire.  
									 										 										 Se tu mi vuoi servire,  
									 										 										 mena l’anima teco  
									 										 											(molto di ciò ti preco),  
									 										 										 quando uscirà del core.

									 										 										 Deh, ballatetta mia, a la tu’ amistate  
									 										 										 quest’anima che trema raccomando:  
									 										 										 menala teco, nella tua pietate,  
									 										 											a quella bella donna a cu’ ti mando.  
									 										 										 Deh, ballatetta, dille sospirando,  
									 										 										 quando le se’ presente:  
									 										 										 «Questa vostra servente  
									 										 										 vien pe’ ristar con voi;  
									 										 											partit’è da colui  
									 										 										 che fu servo d’Amore».  

									 										 										 Tu, voce sbigottita e deboletta  
									 										 										 ch’esci piangendo de lo cor dolente,  
									 										 										 coll’anima e con questa ballatetta  
									 										 											va’ ragionando della strutta mente.  
									 										 										 Voi troverete una donna piacente,  
									 										 										 di sì dolce intelletto  
									 										 										 ch’e’ vi sarà diletto  
									 										 										 davanti starle ognora.  
Anima, e tu l’adora  
									 										 										 sempre, nel su’ valore.


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

*"IS 5" 37. -  E. E. Cummings*

da sì lungo il mio cuore è stato col tuo

chiuso fra le braccia flesse nel buio
dove nuove luci germinano e
crescono,
da tempo la tua mente è entrata nel
mio bacio come forestiero
nelle strade e nei colori d'una città-

che forse ho scordato
come, sempre(da
quest'affrettata crudezza
di sangue e di carne)Amore
conia il suo più graduale gesto,

e affila la vita a eternità

-poi le nostre metà distaccandosi divengono musei
zeppi di ricordi bene impagliati


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2014)

grazie ragazze
per riaver dato vita
a questo 3d
l'ho riletto tutto
come è strano rileggere
 le proprie emozioni passate
ancora attuali
attraverso i pensieri dei poeti
quanti ricordi...
*Valore 
di Erri De Luca*

Considero valore ogni forma di vita, la neve, la fragola, la mosca.

Considero valore il regno minerale, l'assemblea delle stelle.
Considero valore il vino finché dura il pasto, un sorriso involontario,
la stanchezza di chi non si è risparmiato, due vecchi che si amano.​Considero valore quello che domani non varrà più niente e quello
che oggi vale ancora poco.
Considero valore tutte le ferite.​Considero valore risparmiare acqua, riparare un paio di scarpe,
tacere in tempo, accorrere a un grido, chiedere permesso prima di sedersi,

provare gratitudine senza ricordare di che.

Considero valore sapere in una stanza dov'è il nord,
qual è il nome del vento che sta asciugando il bucato.
Considero valore il viaggio del vagabondo, la clausura della monaca,
la pazienza del condannato, qualunque colpa sia.
Considero valore l'uso del verbo amare e l'ipotesi che esista un creatore.
Molti di questi valori non ho conosciuto.​-​​
​


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2014)

_*Anima mia*
“Anima mia
chiudi gli occhi
piano piano
e come s’affonda
nell’acqua
immergiti nel sonno
nuda e vestita di bianco
il più bello dei sogni
ti accoglierà
Anima mia
chiudi gli occhi
piano piano
abbandonati come nell’arco delle mie braccia
nel tuo sonno non dimenticarmi
chiudi gli occhi pian piano
i tuoi occhi marroni
dove brucia una fiamma verde
anima mia”
Nazim Hikmet
_


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie ragazze
> per riaver dato vita
> a questo 3d
> l'ho riletto tutto
> ...


:up:


----------



## lolapal (20 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> _*Anima mia*
> “Anima mia
> chiudi gli occhi
> piano piano
> ...


Molto, molto bella! :smile:


----------



## Flavia (23 Marzo 2014)

*Il più bello dei mari

*
Il più bello dei mari
è quello che non navigammo.
Il più bello dei nostri figli
non è ancora cresciuto.
I più belli dei nostri giorni
non li abbiamo ancora vissuti.
E quello
che vorrei dirti di più bello
non te l’ho ancora detto.
*Nazim Hikmet*

​


----------



## Hellseven (24 Marzo 2014)

*Silentium! Fëdor Tjutčev*

 		Taci, appartati e nascondi
		I tuoi sentimenti e i  				 		tuoi   				sogni,
		E lascia che nella profonda anima
		Essi si alzino e tramontino
		Silenziosamente, come stelle nella notte,
		Contemplali, e taci.

  		Come potrebbe il cuore esprimersi del tutto?
		E un altro come potrebbe capirti?
		O comprendere il senso della tua vita?
		Il pensiero espresso è menzogna;
		Scavando, intorpidisci le fontane!
		Bevi a queste fontane, e taci!...

  		Sappi vivere solo di te stesso;
		C'è nella tua anima un mondo intero
		Di pensieri incantati e misteriosi;
		L'esterno rumore li stordisce,
		I raggi del giorno li disperdono,
		Ascolta il loro canto e taci!...


----------



## lolapal (20 Aprile 2014)

*da "La coinquilina scalza" di Isabella Leardini*

Come se parlarsi
non potesse essere un gioco...
Come se per nient'altro si potesse ridere...
Ho bisogno di toccarti per essere qui,
con il tono crudo della mia voce
e una dolcezza che mi taglia le vertebre.
Ci appoggiamo ai merciapiedi, leggeri
senza pensare troppo
e senza timidezza ad affrontare gli sguardi
su questi sandali d'orgoglio.
E' un'estate magra come le mie mani
che morde le foglie
come se dire "non importa"
non fosse anche per me
come mordermi le labbra.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

*  [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] Mattina.[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]
M'illumino d'Immenso.[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie ragazze
> per riaver dato vita
> a questo 3d
> l'ho riletto tutto
> ...



Valore è bellissima, bellissima! Grazie (e verde!)


----------



## Flavia (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Valore è bellissima, bellissima! Grazie (e verde!)



adoro anche questa poesiadi De Luca
​Due


​Quando saremo due saremo veglia e sonno
affonderemo nella stessa polpa
come il dente di latte e il suo secondo,
saremo due come sono le acque, le dolci e le salate,
come i cieli, del giorno e della notte,
due come sono i piedi, gli occhi, i reni,
come i tempi del battito
i colpi del respiro.
Quando saremo due non avremo metà
saremo un due che non si può dividere con niente.
Quando saremo due, nessuno sarà uno,
uno sarà l'uguale di nessuno
e l'unità consisterà nel due.
Quando saremo due
cambierà nome pure l'universo
diventerà diverso.​


----------



## Innominata (23 Aprile 2014)

Ma dov'ero quando fu aperto questo 3D? (In realtà lo ricordo fin troppo bene)  La poesia dell'Angelo Necessario mi tiene discreta compagnia da trent'anni (cioè non proprio da quando sono nata). Ne scrivo una che so a memoria, che per me non è malinconica, e' anzi la sensazione di serenità che si prova camminando tranquilli tra mulinelli di foglie secche

Poesia di Rainer Maria Rilke 
Giorno d'autunno 


Signore: è tempo . Grande era l'arsura .
Deponi l'ombra sulle meridiane,
libera il vento sopra la pianura.
Fa' che sia colmo ancora il frutto estremo;
concedi ancora un giorno' di tepore,
.che il frutto giunga a maturare, e spremi
nel grave vino l'ultimo sapore.
Chi non ha casa adesso, non l'avrà.
Chi è solo a lungo solo dovrà stare,
leggere nelle veglie, e lunghi fogli
scrivere, e incerto sulle vie tornare
dove nell'aria fluttuano le foglie.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma dov'ero quando fu aperto questo 3D? (In realtà lo ricordo fin troppo bene)  La _*poesia dell'Angelo Necessario mi tiene discreta compagnia da trent'anni*_ (cioè non proprio da quando sono nata). Ne scrivo una che so a memoria, che per me non è malinconica, e' anzi la sensazione di serenità che si prova camminando tranquilli tra mulinelli di foglie secche
> 
> Poesia di Rainer Maria Rilke
> Giorno d'autunno


davvero?
è una poesia
che pochi conoscono
io la lovvo!!!!


----------



## Innominata (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> davvero?
> è una poesia
> che pochi conoscono
> io la lovvo!!!!


Me la fece conoscere Cacciari usandola come introduzione a un bellissimo saggio di quasi una trentina d'anni fa appunto, che si intitola proprio "l'Angelo Necessario". Paul Klee tra gli illustratori. Che incontro!


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Me la fece conoscere Cacciari usandola come introduzione a un bellissimo saggio di quasi una trentina d'anni fa appunto, che si intitola proprio "l'Angelo Necessario". Paul Klee tra gli illustratori. Che incontro!


Cacciari filosofo
ex sindaco di venezia?
non ho mail letto
nulla scritto da lui


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Cacciari filosofo
> ex sindaco di venezia?
> non ho mail letto
> nulla scritto da lui


però è bravissimo a sbuffare sconsolato e sollevare gli occhi in tv quando gli altri parlano... :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> però è bravissimo a sbuffare sconsolato e sollevare gli occhi in tv quando gli altri parlano... :carneval:


è una dote anche
lo sbuffare sai?
bisogna farlo con stile


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> è una dote anche
> lo sbuffare sai?
> bisogna farlo con stile


in effetti è davvero comico da vedere... chiunque parli, dopo qualche secondo comincia a dar segni di insofferenza.. poi partono gli sbuffamenti e gli occhi al cielo


----------



## Innominata (24 Aprile 2014)

Lo conosco bene. E' iroso, ma non emette aria fritta. Questi son tutti narcisi, ma facciamo dei distinguo, lui è di quelli pensanti seriamente. Lo proposi come Presidente della Repubblica, ma lui disse al mio accompagnatore di contenermi:sonar:.
Krisis, L'Angelo Necessario, Dallo Stheinof, sono scritti belli, pensati, per niente compiaciuti, appassionati, senza tracotanza e senza fumigazioni inconsulte:up:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo conosco bene. E' iroso, ma non emette aria fritta. Questi son tutti narcisi, ma facciamo dei distinguo, lui è di quelli pensanti seriamente. Lo proposi come Presidente della Repubblica, ma lui disse al mio accompagnatore di contenermi:sonar:.
> Krisis, L'Angelo Necessario, Dallo Stheinof, sono scritti belli, pensati, per niente compiaciuti, appassionati, senza tracotanza e senza fumigazioni inconsulte:up:





Nobody ha detto:


> in effetti è davvero comico da vedere... chiunque parli, dopo qualche secondo comincia a dar segni di insofferenza.. poi partono gli sbuffamenti e gli occhi al cielo


è intellettualmente snob
sa di avere una bella mente
quindi l'ascoltare l'opinione altrui
è una cosa superflua...:smile:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> è intellettualmente snob
> *sa di avere una bella mente
> quindi l'ascoltare l'opinione altrui
> è una cosa superflua.*..:smile:


come tutti o quasi gli intellettuali snob di "sinistra" :smile:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo conosco bene. E' iroso, ma non emette aria fritta. Questi son tutti narcisi, ma facciamo dei distinguo, lui è di quelli pensanti seriamente. Lo proposi come Presidente della Repubblica, ma lui disse al mio accompagnatore di contenermi:sonar:.
> Krisis, L'Angelo Necessario, Dallo Stheinof, sono scritti belli, pensati, per niente compiaciuti, appassionati, senza tracotanza e senza fumigazioni inconsulte:up:


che abbia cultura ed intelligenza è fuor di dubbio :smile: magari se si degnasse di ascoltare l'altro con un minimo di interesse, e si comportasse in maniera più civile nei confronti, farebbe migliore figura.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> come tutti o quasi gli intellettuali snob di "sinistra" :smile:


suvvia un pochino
 di onestà intellettuale
di intellettualmente  snob
ce ne sono pure a destra
ma poi cosa sarà questa sx o dx?
[video=youtube;SzUoAfcyPsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzUoAfcyPsk[/video]


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> suvvia un pochino
> di onestà intellettuale
> *di intellettualmente*  snob
> ce ne sono pure a destra
> ...


guarda, nella destra italiana attuale di intellettuale esiste talmente poco, che sarebbe davvero il colmo il voler essere  snob...
Di fronte al Signor G, taccio...:smile:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda, nella destra italiana attuale di intellettuale esiste talmente poco, che sarebbe davvero il colmo il voler essere  snob...
> Di fronte al Signor G, taccio...:smile:


ma no dai
c'è quello lì, come si chiama?
e anche quell'altro....:carneval:
e poi quella signora
esperta in silicone:mrgreen:
il Signor G, è
il Signor G


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no dai
> c'è quello lì, come si chiama?
> e anche quell'altro....:carneval:
> e poi quella signora
> ...


ahhh, s'io fossi dio... :smile:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahhh, s'io fossi dio... :smile:


il testo più censurato
di Gaber, a quei tempi
radio e tv ne avevano paura

[video=youtube;K6TSNvapEs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6TSNvapEs4[/video]


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahhh, s'io fossi dio... :smile:


...mi dovrei porre qualche domanda sulle mie capacità


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

*per le ragazze...*

...è il testo di una canzone, ma sento molto queste parole... la traduzione è mia, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori 

Fill the air - Eivor

Tell your soul
that it´s deep and true
Tell your heart
that every day is new
Tell your voice
that every song´s a bird
and put some truth
into every word 
Tell your soul
that it´s pure and kind
Tell your heart
to leave all worries behind
Tell your voice
to make each song a prayer
to make it heard
and to fill the air

Fill the air

Tell the day
that it’s bright and new
and tell the morning
to let midnight through
Tell the hours
to make each minute pray
to live it out
and to fill the air

Fill the air

***

Dì alla tua anima
che è profonda e vera
Dì al tuo cuore
che ogni giorno è un giorno nuovo
Dì alla tua voce
che ogni canzone è come un'uccello
e metti un po' di verità
dentro ogni parola

Dì alla tua anima
che è pura e gentile
Dì al tuo cuore
di lasciarsi le preoccupazioni alle spalle
Dì alla tua voce
di fare di ogni canzone una preghiera
per farla ascoltare
e per riempire l'aria

Riempire l'aria

Dì al giorno
che è luminoso e nuovo
e dì al mattino
di far passare la notte
Dì alle ore
di far pregare ogni minuto
che tutto passi
e di riempire l'aria

Riempire l'aria


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

*ciao Flavietta*

dacci notizie.

anche di Ciccio!

ciao!!!


----------



## lolapal (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dacci notizie.
> 
> anche di Ciccio!
> 
> ciao!!!


Quoto!
Flavietta dove sei?

:amici:


----------



## lolapal (13 Agosto 2014)

*Giorni in bianco - Ingeborg Bachmann*

_In questi giorni, mi levo con le betulle
e sulla fronte ravvìo le ciocche di frumento
davanti a uno specchio di ghiaccio.

Amalgamato al mio respiro
sfiocca il latte:
così di buon'ora ha facile schiuma.
E dove il vetro appanno con l'alito
appare, dipinto da un dito infantile,
ancora il tuo nome: innocenza!
Dopo tanto tempo.

In questi giorni, non mi duole
di sapere dimenticare
e di essere costretta a ricordare.

Amo. Fino all'incandescenza io amo,
e ne ringrazio biblicamente il cielo.
L'ho imparato in volo.

In questi giorni, io ripenso all'albatro
che mi ha sollevata e trasportata
in un paese che è un foglio bianco.

All'orizzonte immagino,
fulgido nel suo tramonto,
il mio favoloso continente
laggiù, che mi ha congedata
già rivestita del sudario.

Vivo, e da lontano ascolto il suo canto del cigno!
_


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dacci notizie.
> 
> anche di Ciccio!
> 
> ciao!!!





lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Flavietta dove sei?
> 
> :amici:


ma quanto siete care
grazie per avuto un pensiero per me
e grazie per aver tenuto in vita
questo piccolo angolo di forum
:abbraccio:

_*Ieri ho sofferto il dolore
*_
_
Ieri ho sofferto il dolore,
non sapevo che avesse una faccia sanguigna,      
le labbra di metallo dure,
una mancanza netta d'orizzonti.
Il dolore è senza domani,
è un muso di cavallo che blocca
i garretti possenti,
ma ieri sono caduta in basso,
le mie labbra si sono chiuse
e lo spavento è entrato nel mio petto
con un sibilo fondo
e le fontane hanno cessato di fiorire,
la loro tenera acqua
era soltanto un mare di dolore
in cui naufragavo dormendo,
ma anche allora avevo paura
degli angeli eterni.
Ma se sono così dolci e costanti,
perchè l'immobilità mi fa terrore?_
_ 

Alda Merini_
_(da "La terra santa")_


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

testo splendido
lo leggo e lo rileggo....



lolapal ha detto:


> ...è il testo di una canzone, ma sento molto queste parole... la traduzione è mia, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori
> 
> Fill the air - Eivor
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

*Minima banalia sull'Amore (fesserie di fine estate)*

L'eterna lotta tra Fedeltà e Desiderio sta all'animo umano come quella tra Ordine e Caos sta all'universo. 

Aspettarsi fedeltà nelle relazioni sentimentali  che nascono sui  social forum o sulle chat equivale sul piano probabilistico a pretendere  che di fronte all'odore del sangue proveniente da ogni dove uno squalo  si allontani con indifferenza anziché seguire il proprio istinto e  attaccare implacabilmente le innumerevoli prede che lo circondano. 

L'unica difesa possibile per chi e' invaghito senza essere ricambiato e'  che lancette dell'orologio scorrano il più rapidamente possibile  affinché' il tempo, unico e solo guaritore, lenisca il dolore, faccia  sfumare i ricordi e liberi finalmente l'anima. 


Non aspettarti da me sesso fine a se stesso, complicità trasgressive o  ricerca illimitata del piacere: non ho il know how adatto. Posso tentare di darti e chiederti solo amore, tenerezza e  attenzioni: mi rendo conto che è merce scaduta, di seconda mano che ormai nessuno vuole perché richiede cure e attenzioni continue, ma solo questo sono capace di provare.

Quando in un rapporto sentimentale si susseguono le parole scusami e perdonami bisogna avere la lucidità di capire che si è già in un non rapporto.

Una relazione tra due persone sentimentalmente ipersensibili non genera dolcezza e complicità ma dolore e paura perché solo la razionalità, che entrambe non posseggono, può porre un utile freno al loro bisogno di rassicurazione e conferma.

Nell'era della trombamicizia sopravvive non già il più forte o il più intelligente bensì chi meglio si adatta ai cambiamenti sociali e di costume: occorre convincersi che l'esclusività in amore non è più concepibile, che parlare di sentimenti genera più repulsione e paura di Ebola e che sesso e amore non hanno nessuna complementarietà ma appartengono a dimensioni diverse che, come due rette parallele, potrebbero e anzi spesso non si incontrano mai.

_Banalità a ruota libera vissute nel tempo e buttate giù in queste settimane di ozio dall'essere umano che si cela dietro lo pseudonimo di Hellseven_.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'eterna lotta tra Fedeltà e Desiderio sta all'animo umano come quella tra Ordine e Caos sta all'universo.
> 
> Aspettarsi fedeltà nelle relazioni sentimentali che nascono sui social forum o sulle chat equivale sul piano probabilistico a pretendere che di fronte all'odore del sangue proveniente da ogni dove uno squalo si allontani con indifferenza anziché seguire il proprio istinto e attaccare implacabilmente le innumerevoli prede che lo circondano.
> 
> ...


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo
in questo forum si leggono relazioni non nate su internet che non sono rimaste fedeli
Credo ci sia la medesima probabilità che questo accade indipendentemente da come sono nate
Poi dipende tu da cosa intendi per relazione


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo
> in questo forum si leggono relazioni non nate su internet che non sono rimaste fedeli
> Credo ci sia la medesima probabilità che questo accade indipendentemente da come sono nate
> Poi dipende tu da cosa intendi per relazione


Ciao. 
Perdonami su quale non sei d'accordo? Quella della istigazione alla promiscuità della rete o quella della non esclusività ? Se un po' ti conosco ... su entrambe


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Perdonami su quale non sei d'accordo? Quella della istigazione alla promiscuità della rete o quella della non esclusività ? Se un po' ti conosco ... su entrambe


entrambe
Ma penso che bisognerebbe chiarire cosa intendi per relazione


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> entrambe
> Ma penso che bisognerebbe chiarire cosa intendi per relazione


Intendi se è una relazione cd seria o cd estemporanea? O altrimenti ? Durata? Contenuto? Perché ritieni il punto rilevante ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Intendi se è una relazione cd seria o cd estemporanea? O altrimenti ? Durata? Contenuto? Perché ritieni il punto rilevante ?


Perchè parli di un forum
E se parli di virtuale per me non esiste relazione, quindi non capisco cosa c'entri la fedeltà, quindi non capisco il discorso
Se parli di storie vere nate da una conoscenza su un forum non capisco perchè possa essere meno fedele di una nata consocendosi in un bar
Se parli di relazione extraconiugale reale non contemplo la fedeltà (non nel senso che non sono fedele ma che non mi sento in diritto di chiederla)


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè parli di un forum
> E se parli di virtuale per me non esiste relazione, quindi non capisco cosa c'entri la fedeltà, quindi non capisco il discorso
> Se parli di storie vere nate da una conoscenza su un forum non capisco perchè possa essere meno fedele di una nata consocendosi in un bar
> Se parli di relazione extraconiugale reale non contemplo la fedeltà (non nel senso che non sono fedele ma che non mi sento in diritto di chiederla)


Io invece credo che le relazioni virtuali di natura sentimentale esistano, eccome se esistono.ma il punto era in altro: che ai tempi del bar le occasioni erano molto meno facili da avere mentre sembra che con la diffusione dei social forum e di internet basta un click e un po' di tempo e fortuna e predisposizione al dialogo per scambiarsi effusioni in contemporanea con un buon numero di persone. E a quel punto ognuno se la gioca secondo la propria coscienza. Almeno così sembrano funzionare luoghi come Facebook Meetic ecc in sostanza e' lo strumento che fa gli uomini ladri perché gli da un numero potenzialmente illimitato di occasioni in un battere di tasto . Ma non lo dico io solo. Per esempio su Repibblica della scorsa settimana ci sono stati articoli ogni giorno sulla infedeltà di coppia nel nuovo millennio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io invece credo che le relazioni virtuali di natura sentimentale esistano, eccome se esistono.ma il punto era in altro: che ai tempi del bar le occasioni erano molto meno facili da avere mentre sembra che con la diffusione dei social forum e di internet basta un click e un po' di tempo e fortuna e predisposizione al dialogo per scambiarsi effusioni in contemporanea con un buon numero di persone. Almeno così sembrano funzionare luoghi come Facebook Meetig ecc


In Meeting entri per quello è normale che quello trovi
Scambiarsi effusioni virtuali non si può definire relazione. Dall'altra parte potrebbe esserci un uomo per quel che ne sai.
Mi posso infatuare o sentirmi attratta da qualcuno che conosco solo virtualmente ma di sicuro non dico che ho una relazione, fino a quando quella relazione non ce l'ho veramente. Magari incontrarla di persona e con una conoscenza più approfonfita realizzo che ho idealizzato una cosa che non è  e men che meno mi posso preoccupare di cosa fa quella persona spento il suo pc


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

Ho aggiunto qualcosa a quello che hai quotato . Magari quello che ho aggiunto ha più senso : dai un occhio?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto qualcosa a quello che hai quotato . Magari quello che ho aggiunto ha più senso : dai un occhio?


Che creino più occasione non vi è dubbio, ma le occasioni te le cerchi
Parlavamo di più facilità di tradire nei rapporti iniziati virtualmente
O non ho capito io?


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In Meeting entri per quello è normale che quello trovi
> Scambiarsi effusioni virtuali non si può definire relazione. Dall'altra parte potrebbe esserci un uomo per quel che ne sai.
> Mi posso infatuare o sentirmi attratta da qualcuno che conosco solo virtualmente ma di sicuro non dico che ho una relazione, fino a quando quella relazione non ce l'ho veramente. Magari incontrarla di persona e con una conoscenza più approfonfita realizzo che ho idealizzato una cosa che non è  e men che meno mi posso preoccupare di cosa fa quella persona spento il suo pc


Idealizzazione e' il punto di forza del obnubilamento on line per l'appunto come giustamente fai notare tu. Ma la domanda e: Se uno dei due amanti che raggiungono estemporanei orgasmi on line ogni tot comincia a sentire l'esigenza di vivere nel reale quella situazione che fino a quel
Momento non ha avuto uno sbocco nel mondo dei cinque sensi ma che comunque è' durata abbastanza da farlo sentire legato a chi siede dall'altro lato del pc e' possible parlare di una relazione? Per me si


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

Come sai mi stimola molto argomentare con te ma ora chiamo time out e spero che riusciamo a proseguire stasera o domani. Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Idealizzazione e' il punto di forza del obnubilamento on line per l'appunto come giustamente fai notare tu. Ma la domanda e: Se uno dei due amanti che raggiungono estemporanei orgasmi on line ogni tot comincia a sentire l'esigenza di vivere nel reale quella situazione che fino a quel
> Momento non ha avuto uno sbocco nel mondo dei cinque sensi ma che comunque è' durata abbastanza da farlo sentire legato a chi siede dall'altro lato del pc e' possible parlare di una relazione? Per me si


Per me no. La relazione parte dalla realtà il resto è appunto fantasia.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me no. La relazione parte dalla realtà il resto è appunto fantasia.


Scusa solo questa poi scappo:Ma un susseguirsi di momenti di piacere fisico (perché quello c'è stato) allora era fantasia o era conseguenza di una serie di gesti e parole che si sono susseguiti più volte nel tempo ponendo in relazione due soggetti? Cosa era? Un passatempo tipo wee o Xbox, perdonami? Poteva e spesso c'è vero desiderio di quella specifica persona con cui si vorrebbe stare nel REALE. Non è un gioco e' roba da non sottovalutare secondo il mio modesto parere. No non volevo dire la mia per ultimo lo sai bene .... Toccaa te ora un abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa solo questa poi scappo:Ma un susseguirsi di momenti di piacere fisico (perché quello c'è stato) allora era fantasia o era conseguenza di una serie di gesti e parole che si sono susseguiti più volte nel tempo ponendo in relazione due soggetti? Cosa era? Un passatempo tipo wee o Xbox, perdonami? Poteva e spesso c'è vero desiderio di quella specifica persona con cui si vorrebbe stare nel REALE. Non è un gioco e' roba da non sottovalutare secondo il mio modesto parere. No non volevo dire la mia per ultimo lo sai bene .... Toccaa te ora un abbraccio


Non è un passatempo. Poi dipende dalla frequenza e da quello che c'è intorno. 
Quello che sostengo è che se non si passa nel reale non può essere una relazione e non può prevedere nulla di quello che prevede una relazione. (fedeltà, frequentazione, ecc ecc)


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è un passatempo. Poi dipende dalla frequenza e da quello che c'è intorno.
> Quello che sostengo è che se non si passa nel reale non può essere una relazione e non può prevedere nulla di quello che prevede una relazione. (fedeltà, frequentazione, ecc ecc)


Quindi se io per settimane o mesi passo del tempo con Tizia on line e ci scambiamo intimità  e si crea un rapporto di frequentazione quotidiana sul web in cui condividiamo le nostre vite e estemporaneamente ci sentiamo così attratti l'uno dall'altra da fare sesso tramite web cam e questo ci appaga e auspichiamo di vederci anche appena ne abbiamo l'occasione , questo non è una relazione e non implica che forse l'altro si aspetti ché c' e una specialità nel rapporto spintosi così avanti sul piano della intimità ? E' un problema dell'altro credere che io sia in qualche modo legato a lui per cui io posso fare quello che faccio con Tizia con dieci altre persone(e Tizia lo stesso ) senza che questa possa essere vista come una violazione almeno di una regola di buona fede o rispetto dell'altro ? In pratica nel virtuale tutto e' concesso perché mancherebbero i presupposti che regolano i rapporti nel reale? Eppure anche qui si è spesso detto che il web e' solo un diverso modo di intrecciare i rapporti che si intrecciano nel reale ....fermo restando che anche nel reale secondo molti le regole canoniche della fedeltà della esclusività del perdono ecc stanno profondamente cambiando. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quindi se io per settimane o mesi passo del tempo con Tizia on line e ci scambiamo intimità  e si crea un rapporto di frequentazione quotidiana sul web in cui condividiamo le nostre vite e estemporaneamente ci sentiamo così attratti l'uno dall'altra da fare sesso tramite web cam e questo ci appaga e auspichiamo di vederci anche appena ne abbiamo l'occasione , questo non è una relazione e non implica che forse l'altro si aspetti ché c' e una specialità nel rapporto spintosi così avanti sul piano della intimità ? E' un problema dell'altro credere che io sia in qualche modo legato a lui per cui io posso fare quello che faccio con Tizia con dieci altre persone(e Tizia lo stesso ) senza che questa possa essere vista come una violazione almeno di una regola di buona fede o rispetto dell'altro ? In pratica nel virtuale tutto e' concesso perché mancherebbero i presupposti che regolano i rapporti nel reale? Eppure anche qui si è spesso detto che il web e' solo un diverso modo di intrecciare i rapporti che si intrecciano nel reale ....fermo restando che anche nel reale secondo molti le regole canoniche della fedeltà della esclusività del perdono ecc stanno profondamente cambiando. Che ne pensi?


Ma io non dico che ci si leghi o no. Io dico che non state insieme. Posso anche fare chat e web (oddio le web no potrei scoppiare a ridere) ma non è una relazione se tutto questo non porta a una relazione vera. Alla frequentazione al conoscersi fisicamente. Senza scomodare i paroloni perchè quelli vanno bene nel gioco ma la vita vera e i sentimenti veri sono altri e scattano da una profonda conoscenza dell'altro.
Se in tutto questo poi parli di relazione clandestina per me non ci siamo proprio.
Poi cosa c'entra la buona fede? Esempio: Io e te facciamo chat erotiche una volta alla settimana secondo te questo vincola te o me all'altro? 
Frequentiamoci viviamo una storia e poi vediamo che capita.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non dico che ci si leghi o no. Io dico che non state insieme. Posso anche fare chat e web (oddio le web no potrei scoppiare a ridere) ma non è una relazione se tutto questo non porta a una relazione vera. Alla frequentazione al conoscersi fisicamente. Senza scomodare i paroloni perchè quelli vanno bene nel gioco ma la vita vera e i sentimenti veri sono altri e scattano da una profonda conoscenza dell'altro.
> Se in tutto questo poi parli di relazione clandestina per me non ci siamo proprio.
> Poi cosa c'entra la buona fede? Esempio: Io e te facciamo chat erotiche una volta alla settimana secondo te questo vincola te o me all'altro?
> Frequentiamoci viviamo una storia e poi vediamo che capita.


Se facciamo chat erotiche una volta alla settimana e sono un essere mediamente umano e oltre al sesso ci mettiamo anche conoscenza confidenza attrazione mentale e magari anche ( si può dire? ) tenerezza e quindi io con te sto bene magari non sento il bisogno di cercare altro sulla rete allora magari mi illudo (va bene?) che anche per l'altro sia lo stesso e magari cerco di lavorare su quella relazione a due dimensioni per portarla come dici tu in una a cinque nel reale. Beh un punto di contatto pare sia arrivato  c'abbiamo impiegato dieci post ma mi sono molto divertito a tirare di fioretto con madame Butterfly 
Ps Illudersi e idealizzare l'altro da se fa parte dell'innamoramento ed e' tanto naturale quanto deleterio (io ne so qualcosa ...credimi)


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se facciamo chat erotiche una volta alla settimana e sono un essere mediamente umano e oltre al sesso ci mettiamo anche conoscenza confidenza attrazione mentale e magari anche ( si può dire? ) tenerezza e quindi io con te sto bene magari non sento il bisogno di cercare altro sulla rete allora magari mi illudo (va bene?) che anche per l'altro sia lo stesso e magari cerco di lavorare su quella relazione a due dimensioni per portarla come dici tu in una a cinque nel reale. Beh un punto di contatto pare sia arrivato  c'abbiamo impiegato dieci post ma mi sono molto divertito a tirare di fioretto con madame Butterfly
> Ps Illudersi e idealizzare l'altro da se fa parte dell'innamoramento ed e' tanto naturale quanto deleterio (io ne so qualcosa ...credimi)


Ma io non dico che cerchi altro nella rete. Più probabile che lo cerchi nel reale perché di rapporti "veri" ho bisogno. Quindi se c'è la possibilità di vederci ok altrimenti non capisco come si faccia a definire relazione. Tutto qui. 
Alla fine una chat e una web sono masturbazione. avrai ben bisogno di un rapporti completo. O no?


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non dico che cerchi altro nella rete. Più probabile che lo cerchi nel reale perché di rapporti "veri" ho bisogno. Quindi se c'è la possibilità di vederci ok altrimenti non capisco come si faccia a definire relazione. Tutto qui.
> Alla fine una chat e una web sono masturbazione. avrai ben bisogno di un rapporti completo. O no?


Perdinci certo che si. Ma tra il nulla e la masturbazione alcuni poveretti si accontentano della seconda. Hurra' per i poveretti che poi ci idealizzano pure sopra.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdinci certo che si. Ma tra il nulla e la masturbazione alcuni poveretti si accontentano della seconda. Hurra' per i poveretti che poi ci idealizzano pure sopra.


Ecco io tra un rapporto solo virtuale e il nulla ben presto scelgo il nulla perché ho bisogno di vivere una storua


----------



## Hellseven (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io tra un rapporto solo virtuale e il nulla ben presto scelgo il nulla perché ho bisogno di vivere una storua


Questo è sano. E dovrebbe sempre essere così. Passare dal virtuale al reale. Ma non mi sento di biasimare chi per motivi più o meno validi o comunque per questioni organizzative della sua vita o perché si è reso conto che l.oggetto del desiderio che ormai si è impossessato di lui o lei preferisca mantenere con esso un labile rapporto online piuttosto che restare solo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questo è sano. E dovrebbe sempre essere così. Passare dal virtuale al reale. Ma non mi sento di biasimare chi per motivi più o meno validi o comunque per questioni organizzative della sua vita o perché si è reso conto che l.oggetto del desiderio che ormai si è impossessato di lui o lei preferisca mantenere con esso un labile rapporto online piuttosto che restare solo.


Io mi sentirei ancora più sola se avessi solo un rapporto online. Ripeto puó essere un gioco piacevole che se perô non evolve nel reale finisce per esaurirsi. Trovo che non abbia senso e dargli il significato di relazione ancora meno.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi sentirei ancora più sola se avessi solo un rapporto online. Ripeto puó essere un gioco piacevole che se perô non evolve nel reale finisce per esaurirsi. Trovo che non abbia senso e dargli il significato di relazione ancora meno.


Io trovo che le cose abbiano il senso che ognuno riesce a dare loro e nella misura in cui ognuno si costruisce il proprio habitat anche relazionale secondo quello che sente in un dato momento della sua vita ritengo che se per quella persona vada bene così non me la sento di dire che se è' insignificante per me deve necessariamente esserlo anche per lei. La misura delle cose e' in quello che ognuno di noi riesce a dare loro. Se io sono a Napoli e tu a Canicattì e non ci sono occasioni per le quali io e te ci si incontri ma ci sentiamo per cell e pc e mail quotidianamente per mesi e io so di te alla fine più di quanto non sappia magari una persona a te fisicamente vicina sempre con cui non hai condiviso alcuna intimità o segreto o intimità che senza toccarci fisicamente ma toccandoci sul piano della sensibilità io e te invece abbiamo toccato allora se per te questa non è una relazione (incompleta monca ma comunque in qualche modo VERA) allora credo che davvero restiamo ognuno onorevolmente sulle proprie posiZioni. Ripeto l'optimum e' la relazione fisica ma togliere completamente dignità a qualcosa in cui comunque si è dato una parte di se in termini di consivisone di conoscenza e emozione non lo trovo giusto, soprattutto verso l'altro che magari a differenza nostra in quei frangenti ha creduto e ha sperato che si potesse passare dal virtuale al reale. E da ora mi arrendo . Credo di aver scritto ora il mio pensiero più lucido e onesto su sta cosa. Che ognuno la pensi come vuole, amici comunque


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io trovo che le cose abbiano il senso che ognuno riesce a dare loro e nella misura in cui ognuno si costruisce il proprio habitat anche relazionale secondo quello che sente in un dato momento della sua vita ritengo che se per quella persona vada bene così non me la sento di dire che se è' insignificante per me deve necessariamente esserlo anche per lei. La misura delle cose e' in quello che ognuno di noi riesce a dare loro. Se io sono a Napoli e tu a Canicattì e non ci sono occasioni per le quali io e te ci si incontri ma ci sentiamo per cell e pc e mail quotidianamente per mesi e io so di te alla fine più di quanto non sappia magari una persona a te fisicamente vicina sempre con cui non hai condiviso alcuna intimità o segreto o intimità che senza toccarci fisicamente ma toccandoci sul piano della sensibilità io e te invece abbiamo toccato allora se per te questa non è una relazione (incompleta monca ma comunque in qualche modo VERA) allora credo che davvero restiamo ognuno onorevolmente sulle proprie posiZioni. Ripeto l'optimum e' la relazione fisica ma togliere completamente dignità a qualcosa in cui comunque si è dato una parte di se in termini di consivisone di conoscenza e emozione non lo trovo giusto, soprattutto verso l'altro che magari a differenza nostra in quei frangenti ha creduto e ha sperato che si potesse passare dal virtuale al reale. E da ora mi arrendo . Credo di aver scritto ora il mio pensiero più lucido e onesto su sta cosa. Che ognuno la pensi come vuole, amici comunque



Certo che se dico che non ha senso, non ha senso PER ME
Ognuno è libero di vivere i rapporti come meglio crede e sente ci mancherebbe. Se tu vivi in sicilia e io a milano, credo che una relazione vera sia impossibile se non si trovano momenti di incontro. Che possono essere ovviamente non frequenti.
Dopodichè ripeto che il distinguo è tra una relazione clandestina (e in questo trovo assurdo chiedere esclusività se ci si vede due volte l'anno) e una relazione vera con una progettualità per il futuro.
Ti faccio un esempio personale: il mio ex amante inizierebbe oggi stesso a fare sesso virtuale con me. Credo che a tutto il forum sia chiaro quanto sia legata a lui. Ho detto no, perchè se poi quel virtuale so che non si trasforma in reale non ha senso. La sensazione è di partecipare a un film porno, a una fantasia e niente che mi dia le emozioni che voglio in contorno a tutto il resto


----------



## Hellseven (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che se dico che non ha senso, non ha senso PER ME
> Ognuno è libero di vivere i rapporti come meglio crede e sente ci mancherebbe. Se tu vivi in sicilia e io a milano, credo che una relazione vera sia impossibile se non si trovano momenti di incontro. Che possono essere ovviamente non frequenti.
> Dopodichè ripeto che il distinguo è tra una relazione clandestina (e in questo trovo assurdo chiedere esclusività se ci si vede due volte l'anno) e una relazione vera con una progettualità per il futuro.
> Ti faccio un esempio personale: il mio ex amante inizierebbe oggi stesso a fare sesso virtuale con me. Credo che a tutto il forum sia chiaro quanto sia legata a lui. Ho detto no, perchè se poi quel virtuale so che non si trasforma in reale non ha senso. La sensazione è di partecipare a un film porno, a una fantasia e niente che mi dia le emozioni che voglio in contorno a tutto il resto


E condivido tutto. Ma se tu e il tuo ex amante questa relazione virtuale la viveste e spesso provaste piacere insieme e iniziaste anche a provare attrazione sul piano spirituale e a sentire l'esigenza l'uno dell'altro fermo restando che comunque non potreste incontrarvi questa sarebbe una relazione imperfetta ma relazione o no?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E condivido tutto. Ma se tu e il tuo ex amante questa relazione virtuale la viveste e spesso provaste piacere insieme e iniziaste anche a provare attrazione sul piano spirituale e a sentire l'esigenza l'uno dell'altro fermo restando che comunque non potreste incontrarvi questa sarebbe una relazione imperfetta ma relazione o no?


no.:rotfl::rotfl:
Sarebbe un rapporto virtuale e se devo dirla tutta anche un filino squallido che nel mio caso oscurerebbe ricordi e momenti veri


----------



## Hellseven (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> no.:rotfl::rotfl:
> Sarebbe un rapporto virtuale e se devo dirla tutta anche un filino squallido che nel mio caso oscurerebbe ricordi e momenti veri


Vabbuo' alzo le mani . Però ti stimo sia per la coerenza e la pulizia morale che per la capacità di imporre la tua idea. Saresti un ottima venditrice o un ottimo avvocato


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vabbuo' alzo le mani . Però ti stimo sia per la coerenza e la pulizia morale che per la capacità di imporre la tua idea. Saresti un ottima venditrice o un ottimo avvocato



No venditrice no
Smenerei un sacco di soldi te lo assicuro. Mi si legge in faccia se cerco di rifilarti una sola
Però potrei fare la venditrice online così lo sguardo non si vede

Ma pulizia morale de che?
Sono chiara, decisa e tranchant (come dice Nausicaa) ma direi che qualche porcata l'ho fatta anch'io


----------



## Hellseven (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No venditrice no
> Smenerei un sacco di soldi te lo assicuro. Mi si legge in faccia se cerco di rifilarti una sola
> Però potrei fare la venditrice online così lo sguardo non si vede
> 
> ...


Non ci crederei neppure se lo vedessi con i miei occhi e' il caso di dire. Ora mi vado a fare uno degli ultimi giorni di spiaggia un caro saluto. Poi comunque modificherò l'aforisma aggiungendo anche i rapporti realimi hai convinto


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io trovo che le cose abbiano il senso che ognuno riesce a dare loro e nella misura in cui ognuno si costruisce il proprio habitat anche relazionale secondo quello che sente in un dato momento della sua vita ritengo che se per quella persona vada bene così non me la sento di dire che se è' insignificante per me deve necessariamente esserlo anche per lei. La misura delle cose e' in quello che ognuno di noi riesce a dare loro. Se io sono a Napoli e tu a Canicattì e non ci sono occasioni per le quali io e te ci si incontri ma ci sentiamo per cell e pc e mail quotidianamente per mesi e io so di te alla fine più di quanto non sappia magari una persona a te fisicamente vicina sempre con cui non hai condiviso alcuna intimità o segreto o intimità che senza toccarci fisicamente ma toccandoci sul piano della sensibilità io e te invece abbiamo toccato allora se per te questa non è una relazione (incompleta monca ma comunque in qualche modo VERA) allora credo che davvero restiamo ognuno onorevolmente sulle proprie posiZioni. Ripeto l'optimum e' la relazione fisica ma togliere completamente dignità a qualcosa in cui comunque si è dato una parte di se in termini di consivisone di conoscenza e emozione non lo trovo giusto, soprattutto verso l'altro che magari a differenza nostra in quei frangenti ha creduto e ha sperato che si potesse passare dal virtuale al reale. E da ora mi arrendo . Credo di aver scritto ora il mio pensiero più lucido e onesto su sta cosa. Che ognuno la pensi come vuole, amici comunque


Una relazione virtuale non è relazione in quanto manca una delle cose fondamentali, il contatto. Contatto visivo reale e non filtrato da un monitor (e ti garantisco che c'è una differenza notevole), olfattivo, emotivo.
Non significa questo togliere dignità, ma si cerca di collocarla nella giusta posizione, che a mio parere non è di relazione quanto di "coccola individuale". 
Se certe cose non le si trasporta nel reale è perchè non ci si vuole mettere in gioco fino in fondo, altrimenti le occasioni si creano. E sta parlando una che il suo fidanzato, col quale ha appena fatto 6 anni, lo ha conosciuto su un forum e ci ha parlato per 7 mesi ogni sera su MSN.
E per quei 7 mesi mi sono sentita coinvolta, è vero, ma non ho mai pensato di avere una relazione con lui. Mi sono sempre sentita libera e non legata. 
Quando poi ci siamo visti quello stesso giorno ho capito che tanto libera da lui non ero, ma era qualcosa di veramente concreto. E c'ho avuto un gran culo, sicuramente!
Per spiegare meglio la differenza tra le due cose è come se volessi mettere sullo stesso piano masturbazione e rapporto a 2. Indubbiamente belle cose entrambe, ma la masturbazione è un atto che come inizia finisce, è solitario, sai esattamente quali sono i punti che devi stimolare per raggiungere il tuo piacere, sei tu con te stesso...
In un rapporto a 2 le cose sono diverse, hai l'odore di un'altra persona addosso, persona che magari non tocca i tuoi punti deboli, ma altri...e sei tu che la guidi in quello che ti piace e viceversa, è un conoscersi, è un toccarsi, è uno scontrarsi con un altro corpo...e soprattutto dopo che è finito hai sempre un'altra persona da poter continuare a vedere, toccare...
Prova a fare il parallelismo con quello di cui parli, in una relazione virtuale non "dipendi" da un'altra persona, ma sei tu stesso che ti crei un tuo ideale senza che nessuno te lo possa rovinare in nessun modo. Sei tu che crei per te stesso quello che ti aggrada...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una relazione virtuale non è relazione in quanto manca una delle cose fondamentali, il contatto. Contatto visivo reale e non filtrato da un monitor (e ti garantisco che c'è una differenza notevole), olfattivo, emotivo.
> Non significa questo togliere dignità, ma si cerca di collocarla nella giusta posizione, che a mio parere non è di relazione quanto di "coccola individuale".
> Se certe cose non le si trasporta nel reale è perchè non ci si vuole mettere in gioco fino in fondo, altrimenti le occasioni si creano. E sta parlando una che il suo fidanzato, col quale ha appena fatto 6 anni, lo ha conosciuto su un forum e ci ha parlato per 7 mesi ogni sera su MSN.
> E per quei 7 mesi mi sono sentita coinvolta, è vero, ma non ho mai pensato di avere una relazione con lui. Mi sono sempre sentita libera e non legata.
> ...



TI AMO E' UFFICIALE

E un pochino mi stai sul cazzo per aver reso bene quello che penso


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'eterna lotta tra Fedeltà e Desiderio sta all'animo umano come quella tra Ordine e Caos sta all'universo.
> 
> Aspettarsi fedeltà nelle relazioni sentimentali che nascono sui social forum o sulle chat equivale sul piano probabilistico a pretendere che di fronte all'odore del sangue proveniente da ogni dove uno squalo si allontani con indifferenza anziché seguire il proprio istinto e attaccare implacabilmente le innumerevoli prede che lo circondano.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace leggerti così negativo... ma la negatività a volte è solo paura.
Spesso accade che la paura di soffrire sia così grande che non ci rendiamo conto che la rinuncia che facciamo per paura, ci causa essa stessa sofferenza.
La sofferenza c'è sempre, ci accompagna nella vita assai più spesso della felicità: ecco perchè ai momenti di felicità non bisogna rinunciare per paura.
Tanto poi... alla sofferenza siamo allenati. E' come un'onda: arriva, travolge, soffoca... ma poi torna sempre indietro.


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> TI AMO E' UFFICIALE
> 
> E un pochino mi stai sul cazzo per aver reso bene quello che penso


Un bell' _Odi et Amo_ di Catulliana memoria e via andare!!! :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> TI AMO E' UFFICIALE
> 
> E un pochino mi stai sul cazzo per aver reso bene quello che penso


Nicka e Farfalla tutto vero tutto giusto tutto condivisibile. Ma il punto e': cosa accade se non coinvolto mi sento  io ma l'altro si sente coinvolto? Se per l'altro quella era una relazione in cui nei suoi limiti ha dato quel che aveva ? Al di la dei facili giudizi sulla fragilità o illusorietà di chi si lascia travolgere da questo tipo di rapporti il dato di fatto e' che per la sua percezione quella era una relaZione. E poiché anche quello che riteniamo essere oggettivo sul
Piano fwnomenico non può che passare per il noi cioè finisce per essere comunque soggettivo ecco che se c'è tizio che vive il rapporto virtuale alfa come un rapporto completo con l'altro quel rapporto e' per lui almeno una relazione. Io questa cosa non riesco a superarla abbiate pazienza con questo vecchio babbeo


----------



## Hellseven (29 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Sbri come stai? In realtà non più negativo del solito ma in questo periodo leggo molto testi di saggistica psicanalisi e filosofia sul desiderio e l'amore e mi coinvolgo molto. Faccio il sofista da quattro soldi quanto alla paura dell'amore e della verità ci hai preso in pieno . Ma questa volta vorrei reagire ho dei buoni propositi per l'anno nuovo. Magari voi mi aiutate a ragionar ci su


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nicka e Farfalla tutto vero tutto giusto tutto condivisibile. Ma il punto e': cosa accade se non coinvolto mi sento  io ma l'altro si sente coinvolto? Se per l'altro quella era una relazione in cui nei suoi limiti ha dato quel che aveva ? Al di la dei facili giudizi sulla fragilità o illusorietà di chi si lascia travolgere da questo tipo di rapporti il dato di fatto e' che per la sua percezione quella era una relaZione. E poiché anche quello che riteniamo essere oggettivo sul
> Piano fwnomenico non può che passare per il noi cioè finisce per essere comunque soggettivo ecco che se c'è tizio che vive il rapporto virtuale alfa come un rapporto completo con l'altro quel rapporto e' per lui almeno una relazione. Io questa cosa non riesco a superarla abbiate pazienza con questo vecchio babbeo


Per l'altro era una relazione nei limiti di quel che poteva dare in quel dato momento? Allora in quel dato momento la persona non aveva nulla da dare. Per mille e più svariati motivi.
Inoltre è molto facile dire "per me è una relazione", sono solo parole...ma i fatti, in realtà, stanno a zero...perchè una volta spento il computer c'è una vita nella quale l'altra persona non esiste.
Diciamo che è una autoconvinzione...ci si convince di una cosa che ci serve in quel momento, ma non ci si mette in gioco realmente perchè realmente non esiste nulla.
Le emozioni e i batticuori sono reali, per carità, non voglio dire il contrario, ma nascono da una necessità momentanea e solo esclusivamente personale.
In una vera relazione c'è uno scambio reale e continuo, il pc quando c'è uno scazzo lo spegni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri come stai? In realtà non più negativo del solito ma in questo periodo leggo molto testi di saggistica psicanalisi e filosofia sul desiderio e l'amore e mi coinvolgo molto. Faccio il sofista da quattro soldi quanto alla paura dell'amore e della verità ci hai preso in pieno . Ma questa volta vorrei reagire ho dei buoni propositi per l'anno nuovo. Magari voi mi aiutate a ragionar ci su


saggi di psicanalisi e filosofia, eh? Interessanti. Poi però, magari se sono autori famosi, vatti a leggere qualche biografia. A volte riservano delle sorprese.
Che uno poi si dice: ma cazzerola, se hai fatto più danni tu di un porco(senza alcun riferimento ad utenti) in una vigna, che cazzembolo teorizzi?
Mica tutti, eh? per carità... 
Io sto attuando qualche cambiamento, per cui...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per l'altro era una relazione nei limiti di quel che poteva dare in quel dato momento? Allora in quel dato momento la persona non aveva nulla da dare. Per mille e più svariati motivi.
> Inoltre è molto facile dire "per me è una relazione", sono solo parole...ma i fatti, in realtà, stanno a zero...perchè una volta spento il computer c'è una vita nella quale l'altra persona non esiste.
> Diciamo che è una autoconvinzione...ci si convince di una cosa che ci serve in quel momento, ma non ci si mette in gioco realmente perchè realmente non esiste nulla.
> Le emozioni e i batticuori sono reali, per carità, non voglio dire il contrario, ma nascono da una necessità momentanea e solo esclusivamente personale.
> In una vera relazione c'è uno scambio reale e continuo, il pc quando c'è uno scazzo lo spegni...


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sto attuando qualche cambiamento, per cui...


Uh... curiosità mia fatti capanna, se la Sbri si sbottona...


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh... curiosità mia fatti capanna, se la Sbri si sbottona...


:simy: ...


----------



## Lionel Hutz (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per l'altro era una relazione nei limiti di quel che poteva dare in quel dato momento? Allora in quel dato momento la persona non aveva nulla da dare. Per mille e più svariati motivi.
> Inoltre è molto facile dire "per me è una relazione", sono solo parole...ma i fatti, in realtà, stanno a zero...perchè una volta spento il computer c'è una vita nella quale l'altra persona non esiste.
> Diciamo che è una autoconvinzione...ci si convince di una cosa che ci serve in quel momento, ma non ci si mette in gioco realmente perchè realmente non esiste nulla.
> Le emozioni e i batticuori sono reali, per carità, non voglio dire il contrario, ma nascono da una necessità momentanea e solo esclusivamente personale.
> In una vera relazione c'è uno scambio reale e continuo, il pc quando c'è uno scazzo lo spegni...


La reazione virtuale è comoda. Ti consente di fantasticare. Sai che potresti, ed è su quel _potresti _che costruisci il tutto. Un tutto effimero però.


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> La reazione virtuale è comoda. Ti consente di fantasticare. Sai che potresti, ed è su quel _potresti _che costruisci il tutto. Un tutto effimero però.


Mi è capitato diverse volte di avere il contraccolpo con la realtà...in 9 casi su 10 si è dissolto tutto in men che non si dica, nel momento stesso del guardarsi fisicamente negli occhi...


----------



## Lionel Hutz (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è capitato diverse volte di avere il contraccolpo con la realtà...in 9 casi su 10 si è dissolto tutto in men che non si dica, nel momento stesso del guardarsi fisicamente negli occhi...


Ed è proprio per quel motivo che la tieni sul virtuale. E' più comodo. E senza rischi.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2014)

E' questione di carattere. Per esempio, io adoro fantasticare (ma va?) e il virtuale mi appaga quasi più del reale. Dipende da come si è orientati, per cultura, formazione, carattere appunto. Io sono stata cresciuta a fiabe e miti, ne ho l'infanzia -periodo meraviglioso della mia vita- costellata. Nel virtuale mi trovo a mio perfetto agio


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Ed è proprio per quel motivo che la tieni sul virtuale. E' più comodo. E senza rischi.


E' masturbazione, mi ripeto... è darsi emotivamente piacere sentimentale in solitaria grazie all'aiuto di una persona nella stessa situazione... 
Ad un certo punto bisogna mettere un punto, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' masturbazione, mi ripeto... è darsi emotivamente piacere sentimentale in solitaria grazie all'aiuto di una persona nella stessa situazione...
> Ad un certo punto bisogna mettere un punto, in un senso o nell'altro.


Se una mi dovesse dire Ti Voglio Bene dopo tre giorni che ci chatto, come minimo penso che stia messa molto male, e invece sai quante me ne sono capitate nei periodi in cui ero un animale del cyberspazio


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' questione di carattere. Per esempio, io adoro fantasticare (ma va?) *e il virtuale mi appaga quasi più del reale.* Dipende da come si è orientati, per cultura, formazione, carattere appunto. Io sono stata cresciuta a fiabe e miti, ne ho l'infanzia -periodo meraviglioso della mia vita- costellata. Nel virtuale mi trovo a mio perfetto agio


non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2014)

*Per tornare IT, cara @Flavia*

FUNERAL BLUES

                Stop all the clocks, cut off the telephone,
                Prevent he dog from barking with a juicy bone,
                Silence the pianos and with muffled drum
                Bring out the coffin, let the mourners come.

               Let                  aeroplanes circle moaning overhead
                Scribbling on the sky the message He Is Dead,
                Put crêpe bows round the white necks of the public doves,                  
                Let the traffic policemen wear black cotton gloves.

He                  was my North, my South, my East and West,
My working week and my Sunday rest,
                My noon, my midnight, my talk, my song;
                I thought that love would last for ever: I was wrong.

The                  stars are not wanted now: put out every one;
                Pack up the moon and dismantle the sun;
                Pour away the ocean and sweep up the wood;
                For nothing now can ever come to any good.


BLUES IN MEMORIA

                Fermate tutti gli orologi, isolate il telefono,
                fate tacere il cane con un osso succulento,
                chiudete i pianoforte, e tra un rullio smorzato
                portate fuori il feretro, si accostino i dolenti.

                Incrocino                  aeroplani lamentosi lassù
                e scrivano sul cielo il messaggio Lui È Morto,
                allacciate nastri di crespo al collo bianco dei piccioni,
                i vigili si mettano guanti di tela nera.

Lui                  era il mio Nord, il mio Sud, il mio Est ed Ovest,
la mia settimana di lavoro e il mio riposo la domenica,
                il mio mezzodì, la mezzanotte, la mia lingua, il mio canto;
                pensavo che l'amore fosse eterno: e avevo torto.

Non                  servon più le stelle: spegnetele anche tutte;
imballate la luna, smontate pure il sole;
                svuotatemi l'oceano e sradicate il bosco;
                perché ormai più nulla può giovare.

               W.H. Auden


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Se una mi dovesse dire Ti Voglio Bene dopo tre giorni che ci chatto, come minimo penso che stia messa molto male, e invece sai quante me ne sono capitate nei periodi in cui ero un animale del cyberspazio


Caro mio, i Ti Voglio Bene erano all'ordine del giorno, un po' più rari i Ti Amo, ma c'erano pure quelli...
Il meglio erano i "Ti spolpo e ti combino di tutto e ti ditruggo e te ne do di qua di là di su di giù, in ogni luogo e in ogni lago"...per finire a un po' di lingua la seconda uscita...:rotfl:


----------



## Lionel Hutz (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caro mio, i Ti Voglio Bene erano all'ordine del giorno, un po' più rari i Ti Amo, ma c'erano pure quelli...
> Il meglio erano i "Ti spolpo e ti combino di tutto e ti ditruggo e te ne do di qua di là di su di giù, in ogni luogo e in ogni lago"...per finire a un po' di lingua la seconda uscita...:rotfl:


Una londinese. Ogni volta che si finiva di chattare, ci potevo aprire le noci a due a due 

Dalla chat passammo anche alle telefonate 

Viaggio a Londra, il primo giorno non succede niente, il secondo non succede niente, il terzo scendo alla cabina telefonica sotto casa sua e la chiamo, salvo poi fare le scale a tre a tre per ritornare a casa sua dopo aver chiuso la telefonata. Poi è stata tutta una discesa


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Una londinese. Ogni volta che si finiva di chattare, ci potevo aprire le noci a due a due
> 
> Dalla chat passammo anche alle telefonate
> 
> Viaggio a Londra, il primo giorno non succede niente, il secondo non succede niente, il terzo scendo alla cabina telefonica sotto casa sua e la chiamo, salvo poi fare le scale a tre a tre per ritornare a casa sua dopo aver chiuso la telefonata. Poi è stata tutta una discesa


Sti animali da tastiera...


----------



## Lionel Hutz (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sti animali da tastiera...


Astuto come una faina


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Astuto come una faina


D'ora in poi per me sarai lo Schiaccianoci! :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Una londinese. Ogni volta che si finiva di chattare, ci potevo aprire le noci a due a due
> 
> Dalla chat passammo anche alle telefonate
> 
> Viaggio a Londra, il primo giorno non succede niente, il secondo non succede niente, il terzo scendo alla cabina telefonica sotto casa sua e la chiamo, salvo poi fare le scale a tre a tre per ritornare a casa sua dopo aver chiuso la telefonata. Poi è stata tutta una discesa


grazie per il contributo al tred:
il cibo dell'anima:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' questione di carattere. Per esempio, io adoro fantasticare (ma va?) e il virtuale mi appaga quasi più del reale. Dipende da come si è orientati, per cultura, formazione, carattere appunto. Io sono stata cresciuta a fiabe e miti, ne ho l'infanzia -periodo meraviglioso della mia vita- costellata. Nel virtuale mi trovo a mio perfetto agio


Mi fai sentire meno solo. Io però per questo mi sento in colpa. Temo sempre che sia una fuga dal reale, un narcotico che obnubila.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie per il contributo al tred:
> il cibo dell'anima:singleeye:


In effetti le noci sono molto nutrienti e fanno bene


----------



## Hellseven (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per l'altro era una relazione nei limiti di quel che poteva dare in quel dato momento? Allora in quel dato momento la persona non aveva nulla da dare. Per mille e più svariati motivi.
> Inoltre è molto facile dire "per me è una relazione", sono solo parole...ma i fatti, in realtà, stanno a zero...perchè una volta spento il computer c'è una vita nella quale l'altra persona non esiste.
> Diciamo che è una autoconvinzione...ci si convince di una cosa che ci serve in quel momento, ma non ci si mette in gioco realmente perchè realmente non esiste nulla.
> Le emozioni e i batticuori sono reali, per carità, non voglio dire il contrario, ma nascono da una necessità momentanea e solo esclusivamente personale.
> In una vera relazione c'è uno scambio reale e continuo, il pc quando c'è uno scazzo lo spegni...


Si forse e' così. Dipende dalla sensibilità di se stessi e dell'altro. Forse si deve iniziare questo tipo di roba senza aspettative o  senza speranze di trovare li' la soluzione ai propri problemi sentimentali o di solitudine. 
Io ci metterei l'anima e la sincerità perché così faccio sempre in tutte le mie cose e poi mi trovo spesso in fondo al burrone con le ossa rotte. Ma l'unica cosa di cui sono contento e' che se è vero che sono ingenuo sono pure un sincero entusiasta e non riesco a tenere le emozioni in frigo. E sicuramente ne pago il prezzo. Ma forse il problema e' trovare la soluzione dei propri problemi nel posto sbagliato . Ma questo e' un altro argomento più serio.
Ma io in quelle quattro stroppole che ho scritto non parlavo solo di virtualità ma anche di altre sensazioni legate all'innamoramento e al desiderio. Nessuno ne vuole parlare un po' ?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' questione di carattere. Per esempio, io adoro fantasticare (ma va?) e il virtuale mi appaga quasi più del reale. Dipende da come si è orientati, per cultura, formazione, carattere appunto. Io sono stata cresciuta a fiabe e miti, ne ho l'infanzia -periodo meraviglioso della mia vita- costellata. Nel virtuale mi trovo a mio perfetto agio


Sul fantasticare siamo d'accordo tutti ed è appunto legato alla masturbazione. Qui parlavamo di considerare certi rapporti relazioni


----------



## Hellseven (30 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul fantasticare siamo d'accordo tutti ed è appunto legato alla masturbazione. Qui parlavamo di considerare certi rapporti relazioni


Ma se io e te abbiamo questa esperienza che tu definisci solo masturbaZione con una certa frequenza e poi ci aggiungiamo chiacchierate prima e dopo telefonate scambi di confidenza e consigli e ci sta pure simpatia considerazione e stima e l'idea che magari in giorno ci incontriamo e magari la controparte ( a questo punto definirei il tipo il vibratore umano virtuale) e' solo una masturbazione reciproca o è' stato qualcosa di più ? Così per capire uno come si deve collocare nel mondo. Magari quel coglione ci aveva pure creduto ! Il fesso


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma se io e te abbiamo questa esperienza che tu definisci solo masturbaZione con una certa frequenza e poi ci aggiungiamo chiacchierate prima e dopo telefonate scambi di confidenza e consigli e ci sta pure simpatia considerazione e stima e l'idea che magari in giorno ci incontriamo e magari la controparte ( a questo punto definirei il tipo il vibratore umano virtuale) e' solo una masturbazione reciproca o è' stato qualcosa di più ? Così per capire uno come si deve collocare nel mondo. Magari quel coglione ci aveva pure creduto ! Il fesso


Boh ma io non mi spiego proprio devo prenderne atto prima o poi!
Quello che tu hai descritto è un rapporto nato virtualmente in cui due persone hanno fatto sesso (in pratica si sono masturbate eccitandosi a vicenda), hanno scoperto di avere cose di cui parlare è nata una simpatia. Punto. Una relazione per me per definirsi tale deve essere vissuta altrimenti resta una bella conoscenza con cui passare momenti piacevoli ma non puó richiedere fedeltá o progettualità. Spento il computer ognuno ha la sua vita.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh ma io non mi spiego proprio devo pr.altra nderne atto prima o poi!
> Quello che tu hai descritto è un rapporto nato virtualmente in cui due persone hanno fatto sesso (in pratica si sono masturbate eccitandosi a vicenda), hanno scoperto di avere cose di cui parlare è nata una simpatia. Punto. Una relazione per me per definirsi tale deve essere vissuta altrimenti resta una bella conoscenza con cui passare momenti piacevoli ma non puó richiedere fedeltá o progettualità. Spento il computer ognuno ha la sua vita.


Anche due amanti che scopano un giorno a settimana nello spacco usciti dall' albergo hanno ciascuno la propria vita. Ma siccome invece di masturbarsi a vicenda si sono penetrati hanno forse una relazione in cui fedeltà o progettualita' esistono in automatico? Quale è la differenza con la altra situazione? Ti spieghi benissimo ma io non sono d'accordo nello sminuire il trasporto e l'affidamento dell'altro che comunque si è sentito coinvolto. Tu ritieni non ci fossero i presupposti io ritengo ci fossero ma difettava la volontà di uno dei due. Perché nel mio esempio uno dei due sperava di passare al reale. La relazione l.avrebbe voluta se ci fosse stata la.possibilità. 
Ora può sembrare una specie di guerra di principo tra noi il che non è e non voglio che sia quindi ti chiedo scusa per la mia insistenza e ti lascio il giusto spazio di replica senza alcun ulteriore commento sul punto. Abbraccio di pace


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2014)

Il virtuale non è irreale, è diversamente reale. La forza di una relazione (Hell, per me è assolutamente una relazione!) non risiede mica nella quantità di tempo che si trascorre insieme, ma da come il tempo che si trascorre insieme (al telefono, de visu, su uno schermo) viene vissuto. Ci sono rapporti meravigliosamente appaganti tra amici che si sentono magari due volte all'anno, ma che contano assolutamente e a buon diritto l'uno sull'altro e sono rapporti che magari durano da venti, trenta anni, per dire. Rapporti che scaldano il cuore, che fanno sorridere, che fanno stare bene.
Nel caso della conoscenza casuale (quale conoscenza non lo è??) sul web è esattamente come la conoscenza nella realtà, cioè parziale.Personalmente, la sola cosa che mi separa dal soggetto Prima di poter dire che mi piace proprio non è niente che già persino solo scrivendosi non sia percepibile. Se potrei finirci a letto, invece, qualcosa osta, ed è l'odore. Ma anche nella vita reale, se conosci una donna la conosci vestita, di solito, e magari tu detesti i nei e lei ha un neo vistoso sulla pancia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anche due amanti che scopano un giorno a settimana nello spacco usciti dall' albergo hanno ciascuno la propria vita. Ma siccome invece di masturbarsi a vicenda si sono penetrati hanno forse una relazione in cui fedeltà o progettualita' esistono in automatico? Quale è la differenza con la altra situazione? Ti spieghi benissimo ma io non sono d'accordo nello sminuire il trasporto e l'affidamento dell'altro che comunque si è sentito coinvolto. Tu ritieni non ci fossero i presupposti io ritengo ci fossero ma difettava la volontà di uno dei due. Perché nel mio esempio uno dei due sperava di passare al reale. La relazione l.avrebbe voluta se ci fosse stata la.possibilità.
> Ora può sembrare una specie di guerra di principo tra noi il che non è e non voglio che sia quindi ti chiedo scusa per la mia insistenza e ti lascio il giusto spazio di replica senza alcun ulteriore commento sul punto. Abbraccio di pace


Mi piace discutere con te. Nessun problema.
Se la relazione é clandestina e nel momento in cui scopi con tua moglie io nemmeno ci penso ai progetti e alla fedeltà. Intanto. Abbiamo appunto una relazione. Se parli tra due single è ben diverso.
Nel tuo esempio sperare non basta, se si vuole di fa. Se poi parli di rapporti in cui per la lontananza ci si puó vedere 3 volte l'anno perché impegnati scusa ma chiedere qualcosa di diverso da quello che si ha lo trovo assurdo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anche due amanti che scopano un giorno a settimana nello spacco usciti dall' albergo hanno ciascuno la propria vita. Ma siccome invece di masturbarsi a vicenda si sono penetrati hanno forse una relazione in cui fedeltà o progettualita' esistono in automatico? Quale è la differenza con la altra situazione? Ti spieghi benissimo ma io non sono d'accordo nello sminuire il trasporto e l'affidamento dell'altro che comunque si è sentito coinvolto. Tu ritieni non ci fossero i presupposti io ritengo ci fossero ma difettava la volontà di uno dei due. Perché nel mio esempio uno dei due sperava di passare al reale. La relazione l.avrebbe voluta se ci fosse stata la.possibilità.
> Ora può sembrare una specie di guerra di principo tra noi il che non è e non voglio che sia quindi ti chiedo scusa per la mia insistenza e ti lascio il giusto spazio di replica senza alcun ulteriore commento sul punto. Abbraccio di pace


Secondo me il virtuale c'entra poco.
Anche conoscendosi in vacanza, è un esempio, poi la relazione (nel senso rapportarsi con un'altra persona non nel senso che dice Farfalla) va avanti virtualmente, per varie ragioni, come ognuno dei due si sente. Ma vale anche se si va al motel. Al motel si potranno approfondire alcuni aspetti e magari non altri che si approfondiscono meglio con altri mezzi.
Anche con le mie amiche certe cose ce le raccontiamo meglio virtualmente, a volte.
Il problema, per me, è solo non volere le stesse cose e non comunicarselo: faccia a faccia o via sms.
Per quanto riguarda l'essere traditi, un vaso in testa arriva anche per il virtuale :carneval: (è un'iperbole).


----------



## Hellseven (30 Agosto 2014)

Mi piace discutere con tutte voi. Mi piace cercare di capire cosa non riesco a vedere io e cosa invece vorrei che gli altri vedessero coi miei occhi. E forse il punto centrale della questione e' la frase di Brunetta secondo cui l'equivoco nasce nel non dirsi prima dove si vuole andare a parare. Cari saluti


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'eterna lotta tra Fedeltà e Desiderio sta all'animo umano come quella tra Ordine e Caos sta all'universo.
> 
> Aspettarsi fedeltà nelle relazioni sentimentali  che nascono sui  social forum o sulle chat equivale sul piano probabilistico a pretendere  che di fronte all'odore del sangue proveniente da ogni dove uno squalo  si allontani con indifferenza anziché seguire il proprio istinto e  attaccare implacabilmente le innumerevoli prede che lo circondano.
> 
> ...


ma mettere nero su bianco
questi pensieri,serve come sfogo
o come promemoria di dover
stare attento al cuore?


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma mettere nero su bianco
> questi pensieri,serve come sfogo
> o come promemoria di dover
> stare attento al cuore?


Scusami non volevo rovinarti il thread pensavo di non intasare il forum con un mio thread inutile . Chiedo di spostare ok ? Quanto alla tua domanda cerco di riflettere e imparare su una delle molte cose di cui non so granché e che non so proprio gestire: l'Amour . Leggo molto su questo argomento da qualche settimana


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusami non volevo rovinarti il thread pensavo di non intasare il forum con un mio thread inutile . Chiedo di spostare ok ? Quanto alla tua domanda cerco di riflettere e imparare su una delle molte cose di cui non so granché e che non so proprio gestire: l'Amour . Leggo molto su questo argomento da qualche settimana


ma cosa dici?
questo 3d è nato
per riportare quelle parole
che ci rasserenano, che ci consolano
se hai scritto qui a mio parare 
le tue parole hanno un significato
ben più profondo,
che va ben al di là 
della comprensione del testo
personalmente mi sembra di aver colto
un stai attento... i sentimenti...


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma cosa dici?
> questo 3d è nato
> per riportare quelle parole
> che ci rasserenano, che ci consolano
> ...


Sei una persona  molto empatica e sorprendentemente sensibile . Diciamo che l'estate porta a riflettere sulle proprie vite e che mi avvicino ai 50 e che non ho risolto le problematiche familiari e sentimentali e che mi chiamo Hellseven perché oscillo tra aspirazione al paradiso e tentazioni da inverno . Ma forse l'inferno potrebbe essere un paradiso e viceveesa ..,,


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei una persona  molto empatica e sorprendentemente sensibile . Diciamo che l'estate porta a riflettere sulle proprie vite e che mi avvicino ai 50 e che non ho risolto le problematiche familiari e sentimentali e che mi chiamo Hellseven perché oscillo tra aspirazione al paradiso e tentazioni da inverno . Ma forse l'inferno potrebbe essere un paradiso e viceveesa ..,,


vicino ai 50?
non lo avrei detto,
potere del rock 
ci mantiene giovani...
credo di essere sensibile
come una badilata di cemento,
forza hell una cosa alla volta
e con tanta pazienza
sistemi tutto


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> vicino ai 50?
> non lo avrei detto,
> potere del rock
> ci mantiene giovani...
> ...


Beh il Classic rock e' monopolio di bands di ultra sessantenni io ne ho 48 e ci rientro in toto. Sei cemento pieno di umanità perché mi sei sempre apparsa tranquilla e pronta al dialogo mai prepotente o troppo vivace
Crisi passeggera troppo pensare non fa bene ma poi passa e si spera di trovare soluzioni valide.grazie comunque


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh il Classic rock e' monopolio di bands di ultra sessantenni io ne ho 48 e ci rientro in toto. Sei cemento pieno di umanità perché mi sei sempre apparsa tranquilla e pronta al dialogo mai prepotente o troppo vivace
> Crisi passeggera troppo pensare non fa bene ma poi passa e si spera di trovare soluzioni valide.grazie comunque


ti ringrazio, sei molto gentile

capisco che ogni tanto
la mente parte per mete
che conosce solo lei...

le tue parole 
mi hanno fatto pensare
a questo brano splendido
(anche questo è cibo per l'anima)
[video=youtube;ttrXEKTtOzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttrXEKTtOzw[/video]


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *vicino ai 50*?
> non lo avrei detto,
> potere del rock
> ci mantiene giovani...
> ...


che poi non li dimostra mica eh


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che poi non li dimostra mica eh


:amici::kiss:
Grazie Simy sei molto affetuosa.
Sono in piena depressione da ripresa della routine quotidiana e sono state vacanze in cui ho molto riflettuto sulla mia vita, la mia situazione sentimentale e familiare, il mio lavoro, quello che avrei voluto fare e non ho fatto, quelo che ho fatto e non avrei voluto fare quello che vorrei fare ma non posso fare: insomma un'estate un pò pensosa, forse troppo
E se posso dirlo: posso?
sei una persona bella dentro e anche fuori. Ma non per dire: sei un gran bel pezzo di femmina  E mi piacciono molto la tua discrezione e la tua sincertà, sempre e comunque.
Grazie di essermi amico


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Queste non sono partorite dal mio stupidiario ma da menti eccelse: le condivido con voi

L'amore non si manifesta col desiderio di fare l'amore (desiderio che si applica a una quantità infinita di donne) ma col desiderio di dormire insieme (desiderio che si applica ad un'unica donna).
Milan Kundera 

Io desidero il mio desiderio, e l'essere amato non è altro che il suo accessorio. 
*Roland Barthes*, Frammenti di un discorso amoroso, 1977

La mancanza di qualcosa che si desidera è una parte indispensabile della felicità.
*Bertrand Arthur William Russell *

Essere oggetto d'amore è una causa potente di felicità, ma l'uomo che chiede amore non è colui al quale viene concesso. L'uomo che riceve amore è generalmente colui che lo da.
*Bertrand Arthur William Russell *


_... Consumami il cuore; malato di desiderio _
_ E avvinto a un animale morente _
_ Che non sa che cos’è. ..._
_Byzantium _di *W. B. Yeats*


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :amici::kiss:
> Grazie Simy sei molto affetuosa.
> Sono in piena depressione da ripresa della routine quotidiana e sono state vacanze in cui ho molto riflettuto sulla mia vita, la mia situazione sentimentale e familiare, il mio lavoro, quello che avrei voluto fare e non ho fatto, quelo che ho fatto e non avrei voluto fare quello che vorrei fare ma non posso fare: insomma un'estate un pò pensosa, forse troppo
> E se posso dirlo: posso?
> ...


oddio cosi mi fai arrossire :bacissimo:

che poi non è che faccia chissà cosa  

comunque lo sai che per qualunque cosa io sono qui. e non riflettere troppo durante le ferie!  che devi far riposare anche il cervello.

ps. non te l'ho più detto ma ho letto il libro... mi è piaciuto, grazie


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Queste non sono partorite dal mio stupidiario ma da menti eccelse: le condivido con voi
> 
> L'amore non si manifesta col desiderio di fare l'amore (desiderio che si applica a una quantità infinita di donne) ma col desiderio di dormire insieme (desiderio che si applica ad un'unica donna).
> Milan Kundera
> ...


Queste frasi ti descrivono molto.
Hai fame d'amore ma non riesci a darne a chi c'è.
Perché mai dovresti averne se non riesci a darne?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste frasi ti descrivono molto.
> Hai fame d'amore ma non riesci a darne a chi c'è.
> Perché mai dovresti averne se non riesci a darne?


Brunetta non mi lamento di non riceverne, è dal 2009 che cerco di  capire perchè non riesco a darne all'unica persona alla quale davvero vorrei darne mentre poi parto per la tangente con la fantasia e scambio richieste di amicizia per richieste di amore e sono pronto a dare amore a persone che giustamente non sanno che farsene perché hanno le loro vite, i loro problemi, i loro impegni, i loro amori. E peraltro senza neppure avere il coraggio di far scelte coerenti: vuoi tradire cazzarola? e allora tradisci e se non hai le palle o ti manca il pelo sullo stomaco non rompere i coglioni al mondo e non ti lamentare....
Ma questa è la volta buono che affronto la cosa, ci sono delle novità e ne parlerò poi anche a voi, quando avrò alcune certezze.
Novità basate su una parola d'ordine un pò impegnativa ma necessaria; sincerità. Con mia moglie e con me stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Brunetta non mi lamento di non riceverne, è dal 2009 che cerco di  capire perchè non riesco a darne all'unica persona alla quale davvero vorrei darne mentre poi parto per la tangente con la fantasia e scambio richieste di amicizia per richieste di amore e sono pronto a dare amore a persone che giustamente non sanno che farsene perché hanno le loro vite, i loro problemi, i loro impegni, i loro amori. E peraltro senza neppure avere il coraggio di far scelte coerenti: vuoi tradire cazzarola? e allora tradisci e se non hai le palle o ti manca il pelo sullo stomaco non rompere i coglioni al mondo e non ti lamentare....
> Ma questa è la volta buono che affronto la cosa, ci sono delle novità e ne parlerò poi anche a voi, quando avrò alcune certezze.
> Novità basate su una parola d'ordine un pò impegnativa ma necessaria; sincerità. Con mia moglie e con me stesso.


Faccio fatica a capire (lo sai) chi come te (e anche Feather) fa fatica ad amare chi ha accanto.
Forse legate l'amore a qualcosa di ideale. Non so. Ma mi ostino a cercare di capire.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a capire (lo sai) chi come te (e anche Feather) fa fatica ad amare chi ha accanto.
> Forse legate l'amore a qualcosa di ideale. Non so. Ma *mi ostino* a cercare di capire.


Apprezzo la tua sincerità e onestà intellettuale. In efetti Feather è la persona che sento più simile a me in questo forum. Alcuni lo criticano o gli danno addosso: io quando lo leggo mi identifico con lui e vorrei abbracciarlo come un fratello di sorte


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio cosi mi fai arrossire :bacissimo:
> 
> che poi non è che faccia chissà cosa
> 
> ...


Io invece non te l'ho mai chiesto perché mi pareva che ti volessi imporlo di leggerlo: temevo mi prendessi per uno scassa cazzi
E grazie dell'offerta: magari ne parliamo un giorno in cui non devo correre da nord a sud in pochi minuti :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Queste non sono partorite dal mio stupidiario ma da menti eccelse: le condivido con voi
> 
> *L'amore non si manifesta col desiderio di fare l'amore (desiderio che si applica a una quantità infinita di donne) ma col desiderio di dormire insieme (desiderio che si applica ad un'unica donna).
> Milan Kundera *
> ...


è il concetto che si tentava di spiegare ad occhiverdi


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io invece non te l'ho mai chiesto perché mi pareva che ti volessi imporlo di leggerlo: temevo mi prendessi per uno scassa cazzi
> E grazie dell'offerta: magari ne parliamo *un giorno in cui non devo correre da nord a sud in pochi mi*nuti :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:già!


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che poi non li dimostra mica eh


:up:
tutto merito del rock!


----------



## Flavia (9 Settembre 2014)

*Ti amo come se mangiassi il pane 
(Nazim Hikmet)*

Ti amo come se mangiassi il pane 
spruzzandolo di sale 
come se alzandomi la notte bruciante di febbre 
bevessi l'acqua con le labbra sul rubinetto 
ti amo come guardo il pesante sacco della posta 
non so che cosa contenga e da chi pieno di gioia 
pieno di sospetto agitato 
ti amo come se sorvolassi il mare per la prima volta in aereo 
ti amo come qualche cosa che si muove in me quando il 
crepuscolo scende su Istanbul poco a poco 
ti amo come se dicessi Dio sia lodato son vivo. 
​


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Ti amo come se mangiassi il pane
> (Nazim Hikmet)*
> 
> Ti amo come se mangiassi il pane
> ...


Meraviglioso Hikmet! Grazie, Flavia


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2014)

Io amo questa .. 

La vita non è uno scherzo,
prendila sul serio
come fa lo scoiattolo, ad esempio,
senza aspettarti nulla
dal di fuori o nell'aldilà.
Non avrai altro da fare che vivere.
La vita non è uno scherzo.
Prendila sul serio
ma sul serio a tal punto
che messo contro un muro, ad esempio, le mani legate,
o dentro un laboratorio
col camice bianco e grandi occhiali,
tu muoia affinché vivano gli uomini
gli uomini di cui non conoscerai la faccia,
e morrai sapendo
che nulla è più bello, più vero della vita.
Prendila sul serio
ma sul serio a tal punto
che a settant'anni, ad esempio, pianterai degli ulivi
non perché restino ai tuoi figli
ma perché non crederai alla morte
pur temendola,
e la vita peserà di più sulla bilancia.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Meraviglioso Hikmet! Grazie, Flavia





Fantastica ha detto:


> Io amo questa ..
> 
> La vita non è uno scherzo,
> prendila sul serio
> ...


ieri sera era un momento così...
per fortuna Nazim ha scritto parole
che sanno sempre rincuorare

la vita non è uno scherzo....


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Hikmet mi trafigge l'anima.
Nazir mi commuove.
In modo particolare: ed un motivo c'è
Me lo fece scoprire da studente universitario una persona speciale che mi degnò del suo amore ma che io, allora affascinanate e passionale ma anche giovane, arrogante e egoista, non seppi apprezzare e feci molto soffrire.
lei mi diede .... una vita, ma io non seppi apprezzarla.
Una storia triste magari una volta ve la racconto: ne esco una fogna umana, altro che H7 il buono e bravo. 
Io non ho rimpianti, ma se potessi tornare indietro per non fare un pò del male che anche involontarismente e comunque sempre e solo per paura di soffrire ho fatto in amore, sarei veramente felice.
Lo so inutile piangere sul latte versato.
Ma voglio sentrmi in pace con me stesso.


----------



## feather (12 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'amore non si manifesta col desiderio di fare l'amore (desiderio che si applica a una quantità infinita di donne) ma col desiderio di dormire insieme (desiderio che si applica ad un'unica donna).
> Milan Kundera
> 
> Essere oggetto d'amore è una causa potente di felicità, ma l'uomo che chiede amore non è colui al quale viene concesso. L'uomo che riceve amore è generalmente colui che lo da.
> *Bertrand Arthur William Russell *


Queste due mi hanno molto colpito, specie la prima. Bellissime. Kundera spesso mi colpisce molto. 
Tutte e due svelano le potenti illusioni sentimentali nelle quali viviamo (io almeno).


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Queste due mi hanno molto colpito, specie la prima. Bellissime. Kundera spesso mi colpisce molto.
> Tutte e due svelano le potenti illusioni sentimentali nelle quali viviamo *(io almeno)*.


Giovane, siamo almeno in due qui sopra


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2014)

Non scriviamo e leggiamo        poesie perché è carino. 

Noi leggiamo e scriviamo       poesie perché siamo membri della razza umana, 
      e la razza umana è piena di passione. 

Medicina, legge, economia, ingegneria sono nobili professioni, 
      necessarie al nostro sostentamento. 

*Ma la poesia, la bellezza, il romanticismo, l'amore.. 
      sono queste le cose che ti tengono in        vita.*

      John Keating dal film "L'attimo fuggente"


----------



## Flavia (19 Settembre 2014)

*A una passante*

*Charles** Baudelaire*

Ero per strada, in mezzo al suo clamore,
esile e alta, in lutto, maestà di dolore,
una donna è passata. Con un gesto sovrano
l'orlo della sua veste sollevò con la mano.


Era agile e fiera, le sue gambe eran quelle
d'una scultura antica. Istupidito
bevevo nei suoi occhi vividi di tempesta
la dolcezza che incanta e il piacere che uccide.

Un lampo ... e poi il buio ! - Bellezza fuggitiva
che con un solo sguardo mi hai chiamato da morte,
non ti vedrò più dunque che al di là della vita,

che altrove, là, lontano - E tardi e forse mai ?
Tu ignori dove vado, io dove sei sparita;
So che t'avrei amata, e so che tu lo sai !​


----------



## Fantastica (22 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *A una passante*
> 
> *Charles** Baudelaire*
> 
> ...


Grazie, Flavia! Che perla...!


----------



## Hellseven (22 Settembre 2014)

*FAULTS*

They came to tell your faults to me,
They named them over one by one;
I laughed aloud when they were done,
I knew them all so well before,
Oh, they were blind, too blind to see
Your faults had made me love you more.                              



*Difetti*

Vennero ad elencarmi i tuoi difetti_
ad uno ad uno, li nominarano tutti;
risi forte quando ebbero finito:
li conoscevo tutti a menadito.
Erano troppo ciechi per capire
che i tuoi difetti accrescono il mio amore.
_
Sara Teasdale,  (8 August 1884 – 29 January 1933 / Missouri)_ 
​TMLB​


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2014)

*Paura*​Ed è così, di notte, che le paure mi vengono a trovare.  
Invadono la mia mente, quando sono solo, quando sono al buio. 
Mi  avvolgono, mi stringono, mi tolgono il respiro, mi fanno scordare di  vivere. 
È come se tutto diventasse freddo e la nausea, che tanto conosco  bene, mi si irradia per tutto il corpo. 
Poi, con audacia, coraggio e un  pizzico di fortuna riesco a prendere sonno. 
Al mio risveglio, come  nelle favole più belle, la luce è nuovamente parte di me. Ogni notte  un'altra lotta e ogni mattina un'altra vittoria. 
Niente lagne, né facili  piagnistei, avrò sempre il brivido e devo imparare a conviverci, perché  così ho scelto.​Giuseppe Reali
tmlb​


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2014)

Allegria!! State tranquilli che poi si muore e si smette di soffrire!!


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allegria!! State tranquilli che poi si muore e si smette di soffrire!!


:up:

Dai, postane una allegra, dovrà pur esserci una poesia di speranza e positività, perbacco. A me purtroppo da ultimo sfuggono ....:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allegria!! State tranquilli che poi si muore e si smette di soffrire!!


mi torna alla mente
una poesiola stupidina

soffri? consolati la morte è peggio
stai male? consolati la morte è peggio
sei morto? consolati il peggio è passato


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi torna alla mente
> una poesiola stupidina
> 
> soffri? consolati la morte è peggio
> ...


----------



## Flavia (24 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Paura*​Ed è così, di notte, che le paure mi vengono a trovare.
> Invadono la mia mente, quando sono solo, quando sono al buio.
> Mi  avvolgono, mi stringono, mi tolgono il respiro, mi fanno scordare di  vivere.
> È come se tutto diventasse freddo e la nausea, che tanto conosco  bene, mi si irradia per tutto il corpo.
> ...



capisco la sensazione...


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> capisco la sensazione...


Flavietta tra me e te ... si dice a Napoli
_"stamm 'nguiat"_

:amici:


----------



## Flavia (24 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Flavietta tra me e te ... si dice a Napoli
> _"stamm 'nguiat"_
> 
> :amici:


aggià da passà la nuttata
scusate il mio napoletano
comunque posso dire
che pur essendo inguaiata
ho passato momenti peggiori
piano piano dai...


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> aggià da passà la nuttata
> scusate il mio napoletano
> comunque posso dire
> che pur essendo inguaiata
> ...


Mi sono permesso di citarti solo per scherzare, nel senso che abbiamo entrambi questo animo un pò incline allo spleen e alla malinconia.
Diciamocelo: un pò ci crogioliamo in questo lato wertheriano dell'esistenza. Almeno io


----------



## Caciottina (24 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi sono permesso di citarti solo per scherzare, nel senso che abbiamo entrambi questo animo un pò incline allo spleen e alla malinconia.
> *Diciamocelo: un pò ci crogioliamo in questo lato wertheriano dell'esistenza. Almeno io*


mi fai mori


----------



## Flavia (24 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi sono permesso di citarti solo per scherzare, nel senso che abbiamo entrambi questo animo un pò incline allo spleen e alla malinconia.
> Diciamocelo: un pò ci crogioliamo in questo lato wertheriano dell'esistenza. Almeno io


si probabilmente
anzi certamente hai ragione tu
mi crogiolo, prima non ero così
ma a volte la vita 
ti mette di fronte a delle prove
che non sempre si superano
in modo brillante
almeno io


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi fai mori


Rediviva amica, anche tu incontri la mia profonda ammirazione e godi della mia più sincera simpatia.
Ma più che a morire, aspiro a farti sorridere e a beneficiare della tua amicizia....

H7 il declamante che _chiagne e fotte _


----------



## Caciottina (24 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Rediviva amica, anche tu incontri la mia profonda ammirazione e godi della mia più sincera simpatia.
> Ma più che a morire, aspiro a farti sorridere e a beneficiare della tua amicizia....
> 
> H7 il declamante che _chiagne e fotte _


morire nesl senso, mi fai scompisciare....sei perfetto cosi 
educato, galante , colto all inverosimile e simpaticissimo...perfetto


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2014)

Osho Rajanesh ha fatto una fine ben misera: come quasi tutti i guru indiani che hanno fatto fortuna negli USA si è rivelato alla fine un uomo come gli altri che cedeva di buon grado alle tentazioni dalle quali invitata a distaccarsi; insomma uno dei tanti che parlava bene e razzolava male.
Però alcune sue intuizioni, soprattuto sull'Amore, erano molte buone e alcuni scritti che ci ha lasciato li sento sinceri o comunque a me di conforto.
Quindi da prendere con le molle, ma senz'altro suggestivi.

“La capacità di stare soli è la capacità di amare.
Potrebbe sembrarti paradossale, ma non lo è. È
una verità esistenziale: solo coloro che sono
capaci di stare soli sono capaci di amare, di
condividere, di arrivare fino all’essenza più intima di
una persona: senza possederla e senza diventarne
dipendenti, senza ridurla a una cosa e senza
dipendere da lei, senza esserne assuefatti.”



“Anziché pensare a come ricevere amore, inizia a
darlo. Se lo dai, lo riceverai. Non esiste altra via.”



"Quando sei innamorato, il corpo dell’amato
svanisce, scompare. La forma non esiste più e si
rivela ciò che è senza forma. Sei di fronte a un
abisso. Ecco perché abbiamo tanta paura
dell’amore. Possiamo affrontare un corpo,
possiamo affrontare un volto, possiamo affrontare
una forma, ma abbiamo paura di affrontare un
abisso. Se ami qualcuno, se ami realmente, il suo
corpo dovrà scomparire, è inevitabile. In alcuni
momenti culminanti, la forma si dissolverà e
attraverso l’amato entrerai in ciò che è senza
forma. Ecco perché abbiamo paura: è cadere in un
abisso senza fondo*.*".


----------



## Flavia (24 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Osho Rajanesh ha fatto una fine ben misera: come quasi tutti i guru indiani che hanno fatto fortuna negli USA si è rivelato alla fine un uomo come gli altri che cedeva di buon grado alle tentazioni dalle quali invitata a distaccarsi; insomma uno dei tanti che parlava bene e razzolava male.
> Però alcune sue intuizioni, soprattuto sull'Amore, erano molte buone e alcuni scritti che ci ha lasciato li sento sinceri o comunque a me di conforto.
> Quindi da prendere con le molle, ma senz'altro suggestivi.
> 
> ...


grazie, non conoscevo questo autore
concordo in parte, ma
devo rifletterci un poco sopra
qualcosa non mi torna....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Osho Rajanesh ha fatto una fine ben misera: come quasi tutti i guru indiani che hanno fatto fortuna negli USA si è rivelato alla fine un uomo come gli altri che cedeva di buon grado alle tentazioni dalle quali invitata a distaccarsi; insomma uno dei tanti che parlava bene e razzolava male.
> Però alcune sue intuizioni, soprattuto sull'Amore, erano molte buone e alcuni scritti che ci ha lasciato li sento sinceri o comunque a me di conforto.
> Quindi da prendere con le molle, ma senz'altro suggestivi.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;ypjEJZf-gAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypjEJZf-gAI[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie, non conoscevo questo autore
> concordo in parte, ma
> devo rifletterci un poco sopra
> *qualcosa non mi torna...*.


Beh, sai, con questi guru è tutto un cocktail di psicologia, filosofia, religione e paraculismo, per rendere il prodotto appetibile a individui occidentali insoddisfatti ed alla ricerca di serenità interiore (tipo me, per capirci) 
Quindi ci sta tutto che qualcoa non ti torni.
Però il prodotto finale mi pare ben impacchettato: si fa comprare


----------



## Flavia (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh, sai, con questi guru è tutto un cocktail di psicologia, filosofia, religione e* paraculismo*, per rendere il prodotto appetibile a individui occidentali insoddisfatti ed alla ricerca di serenità interiore (tipo me, per capirci)
> Quindi ci sta tutto che qualcoa non ti torni.
> Però il prodotto finale mi pare ben impacchettato: si fa comprare


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
a questo aspetto
non avevo mai pensato


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

Il giorno della Colletta Alimentare
del plenilunio che lustrava la stazione
lui ritornò dal militare con l'ombrello
come una spada di San Giorgio senza il drago.
Aveva troppe cicche in bocca e un cielo in testa
e un anello di un mercato in riva al mare
Lei era stanca con due guance da conchiglia
dietro un'insegna che diceva forno a legna
sotto una pianta che perdeva foglie rosse
sotto una pianta che perdeva la pazienza
Lei era stufa di guardare la sua ombra
con quella forma di bottiglia d'altri tempi
lei era stanca di ascoltare i tavolini
e di tradurre al pizzaiolo gli ingredienti

Loena de picch, Loena de coer,
Loena che segna i cart e poe messéda el mazz
Loena redunda, Loena pelanda
Loena che sculta tucc e parla cun nissoen
Loena che sculta tucc e parla cun nissoen

Lui non aveva neanche gli abiti d'inverno
solo una tuta come un pugile di strada
una cintura tolta via dalla divisa
gli anfibi rotti e gli occhi fissi sul menu
Quando la vide si sentì tornato a casa
lei lo guardò e gli sorrise per metà.
Abbiamo un cielo di tessuto e silicone
un bacio in gola che ci prude dalle medie.
Lo stesso palo che sorregge i pomodori
lo abbiamo in pancia ma non lo diremo mai.
Sotto la luce con problemi di tensione
lei chiuse gli occhi e se lo ricordò bambino.
Lo avrebbe preso per il collo con la mano
lo stringerò finchè quel bacio ti uscirà.
Lui mescolava sempre pepsi e vino rosso
con una faccia senza petali e confini.
"Ti amo anche se c'hai il culo come un frigo,
ti amo anche se non te lo dirò mai..."

Loena de picch, Loena de coer,
Loena che segna i cart e poe messeda el mazz
Loena redunda, Loena pelanda
Loena che sculta tucc e parla cun nissoen
Loena che sculta tucc e parla cun nissoen

La lunga tavola della cena aziendale
urlava brindisi e bestemmie sorridenti
il pensionato con la faccia nel giornale
sembrava chiuso dentro in un altro film.
Mancò la luce per problemi di tensione
qualcuno rise, qualcuno neanche lo notò.
E lui la urtò mentre passava verso il bagno
lei si aggrappò per non cadere contro il muro
Senza più occhi, senza luce, senza dubbi,
partì quel bacio che nessuno seppe mai.
Era un incontro tra una rosa e un pipistrello
fuori dal quadro di ogni tempo fino a lì.
Solo la luna rimbalzando sopra il lago
sorrise quando poi la luce ritornò

Loena de picch, Loena de coer,
Loena che segna i cart e poe messéda el mazz
Loena redunda, Loena pelanda
Loena che sculta tucc e parla cun nissoen 

D.V.D.S.


----------



## Flavia (26 Settembre 2014)

a tutte le donne che hanno 
un pò di Loena nel cuore...
[video=youtube;0yjKSX0YvEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yjKSX0YvEo[/video]


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

*Amelia Rosselli*

l'inaccettabile realtà
manipola così bene la realtà
ogni
cosa attorno o dentro mentre con cose

terra che fra le tue
ginocchia non poteva crescere nello
spazio

un fine gioco che è d'un altro giro
compatrioti
stanchi la pallida
èra dei nostri trasporti
visibile a vista un continuo getto di
grattaceli


----------



## Hellseven (30 Settembre 2014)

*da "Biglietti agli amici"*

[h=3]_”Abbiamo, mia cara, grandi similitudini_[/h] [h=3]_che ci attaccano l’uno all’altra. _[/h] [h=3]_Forse grandi nevrosi, _[/h] [h=3]_grandi richieste da fare al mondo, _[/h] [h=3]_a chi amiamo, a chi vogliamo bene._[/h] [h=3]_Abbiamo un’infinità di desideri, di voglie, _[/h] [h=3]_di slanci, di entusiasmi._[/h] [h=3]_Abbiamo una sofferenza in comune _[/h] [h=3]_che è quella per cui né tu né io amiamo la vita _[/h] [h=3]_e la guardiamo come una cosa estranea ai nostri percorsi _[/h] [h=3]_e che non ci interessa più di tanto; _[/h] [h=3]_benché questa stessa dolorosa sensibilità sia,_[/h] [h=3]_ paradossalmente, _[/h] [h=3]_la radice di un nostro tutto _[/h] [h=3]_particolare attaccamento al mondo….”_[/h] [h=3]_(Pier Vittorio Tondelli)_[/h]


----------



## drusilla (1 Ottobre 2014)

Non diceva parole, ascoltava soltanto un corpo interrogante, ignorando che il desiderio è una domanda per cui non c’è risposta, una foglia il cui ramo non esiste, un mondo di cui il cielo non esiste.
L’angoscia si fa strada tra le ossa risale per le vene, erompe nella pelle, in zampilli di sogno, fatti carne che interroga le nubi.
Qualcuno che ci sfiori, uno sguardo fugace tra le ombre bastano perché il corpo s’ apra in due avido di ricevere in se stesso, altro corpo che sogni; metà e metà, sogno e sogno, carne e carne, uguali in figura, in amore, in desiderio.
E sia pure soltanto una speranza, perché il desiderio è una domanda la cui risposta nessuno conosce…
_Luis Cernuda_


----------



## drusilla (2 Ottobre 2014)

Leggete questa, forse la più bella poesia di amore in lingua spagnola! Provate a leggerla in spagnolo, notate il crescendo nei due terzetti finali.. 


niente da fare, non a caso è stato chiamato Il Secolo d’Oro della letteratura..


AMOR CONSTANTE MÁS ALLÁ DE LA MUERTE


Cerrar podrá mis ojos la postrera 
sombra que me llevare el blanco día, 
y podrá desatar esta alma mía 
hora a su afán ansioso lisonjera; 

mas no, de esotra parte, en la ribera, 
dejará la memoria, en donde ardía: 
nadar sabe mi llama la agua fría, 
y perder el respeto a ley severa. 

Alma a quien todo un dios prisión ha sido, 
venas que humor a tanto fuego han dado, 
medulas que han gloriosamente ardido: 

su cuerpo dejará no su cuidado; 
serán ceniza, mas tendrá sentido; 
polvo serán, mas polvo enamorado.

_Francisco de Quevedo_

(non trovo una traduzione che le faccia onore, quelle che trovo in rete fanno cagare )

Gli occhi miei potrà chiudere 
l'estrema ombra che a me verrà col bianco giorno 
e l'anima slegar dal suo soggiorno 
un'ora dei miei affanni più sollecita 

Ma non da questa parte della sponda 
lascerà la memoria dove ardeva 
nuotar sa la mia fiamma in gelida onda 
e andar contro la legge più severa 

Un'anima che ha avuto un Dio per carcere 
vene che tanto fuoco han dato umore 
midollo che è gloriosamente arso 

Il corpo lasceranno, non l'ardore 
anche in cenere avranno un sentimento, 
saran terra, ma terra innamorata


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Leggete questa, forse la più bella poesia di amore in lingua spagnola! Provate a leggerla in spagnolo, notate il crescendo nei due terzetti finali..
> 
> 
> niente da fare, non a caso è stato chiamato Il Secolo d’Oro della letteratura..
> ...


non conosco lo spagnolo
ma la traduzione italiana
rende bene l'idea, 
è una poesia che emoziona


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2014)

*La pace*

_*La pace
 (Alda Merini)
*_
*La pace che sgorga dal cuore
**e a volte diventa sangue,
**il tuo amore 
**che a volte mi tocca 
**e poi diventa tragedia
**la morte qui sulle mie spalle,
**come un bambino pieno di fame
**che chiede luce e cammina.
**Far camminare un bimbo è cosa semplice,
**tremendo è portare gli uomini
**verso la pace,
**essi accontentano la morte
**per ogni dove,
**come fosse una bocca da sfamare.
**Ma tu maestro che ascolti
**i palpiti di tanti soldati,
**sai che le bocche della morte
**sono di cartapesta,
**più sinuosi dei dolci
**le labbra intoccabili
**della donna che t'ama.*


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Non sempre amare è conoscere*

Mai così fitto mai
così fittamente deliberante
appena fuori dalla foce
in tondo il crocchio dei gabbiani. Uno
si stacca a volo, tuffatosi
pesca un alcunché, torna al conciliabolo.

Sei già mare d’inverno:
estraniato, come chiuso in sé.

Amare non è sempre conoscere («non sempre
giovinezza è verità»), lo si impara sul tardi.
____________________________Un sasso, ci spiegano,
non è così semplice come pare.
Tanto meno un fiore.
L’uno dirama in sé una cattedrale.
L’altro un paradiso in terra.
Svetta su entrambi un Himalaya
di vite in movimento.
_____________________Ne fu colto
il disegno profondo
nel punto dove si fa più palese
- non una storia mia o di altri
non un amore nemmeno una poesia
______________________________ma un progetto
sempre in divenire sempre
«in fieri» di cui essere parte
per una volta senza umiltà né orgoglio
sapendo di non sapere.
Sul rovescio dell’estate.
Nei giorni di sole di un dicembre.

Se non fosse così tardi.

Ma tu specchio ora uniforme e immemore
pronto per nuovi fumi
di sterpaglia nei campi per nuove luci
di notte dalla piana per gente
che sgorghi nuova da Carrara o da Luni

tu davvero dimenticami, non lusingarmi più.


----------



## Flavia (12 Ottobre 2014)

*Pensiero*

(Alda Merini)Sono qua rinchiuso
Di pensieri affranto

Senza coscienza alcuna
Di potere il vanto

Volgo i miei sguardi vuoti
Occhi senza sguardo

Voglio sentire ora
Voci, sussurri, suoni

Chiedo a me stesso vivo
Dove guardare ancora

Chiudo i miei occhi alfine
Respiro in affanno

Mi calmo, sento, ascolto
Dentro di me un canto

Ti ho trovata infine
Musa del mio creare

Cuore che pensa lieve
Un pensiero, un incanto.​


​


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

*Amelia Rosselli*

Se nel divino amore vi è chi paga la strada non è per niente ch'io canto. Se nell'amore la gente si lascia e si prende non è per niente ch'io scalo le montagne. Se nella montagna vi è chi guarda e chi sogghigna, non è per niente ch'io cado ai piedi del primo venuto.

*****************​
Con la pietà cadevo disfatta con la noia vincevo ogni desiderio ma con l'annuncio del re nessuna cosa era possibile. L'annuncio del re era dato dalla sua invisibile penna. Perbacco gridò l'annunciatrice televisiva ecco che grandina di nuovo ecco che Iddio il re non mi smuove più le mammelle. Non era per caso ch'io seguivo il servizio d'un re. Non era la gioia a corrompere. Non era la giostra a combinare rime. Non ero io a volere? Ero io che cadevo dalle nuvole: io volevo: io sapevo: io credevo: io distinguevo: io potevo.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se nel divino amore vi è chi paga la strada non è per niente ch'io canto. Se nell'amore la gente si lascia e si prende non è per niente ch'io scalo le montagne. Se nella montagna vi è chi guarda e chi sogghigna, non è per niente ch'io cado ai piedi del primo venuto.
> 
> *****************​
> Con la pietà cadevo disfatta con la noia vincevo ogni desiderio ma con l'annuncio del re nessuna cosa era possibile. L'annuncio del re era dato dalla sua invisibile penna. Perbacco gridò l'annunciatrice televisiva ecco che grandina di nuovo ecco che Iddio il re non mi smuove più le mammelle. Non era per caso ch'io seguivo il servizio d'un re. Non era la gioia a corrompere. Non era la giostra a combinare rime. Non ero io a volere? Ero io che cadevo dalle nuvole: io volevo: io sapevo: io credevo: io distinguevo: io potevo.


grazie non la conoscevo

la poetessa della generazione
degli anni trenta


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie non la conoscevo
> 
> la poetessa della generazione
> degli anni trenta


Spesso imperscrutabile, ma splendida... generazione post II^ guerra, anni cinquanta/sessanta... pubblicò tardi le sue poesie...


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Spesso imperscrutabile, ma splendida... generazione post II^ guerra, anni cinquanta/sessanta... pubblicò tardi le sue poesie...


*« ... v’è il poeta della scoperta, quello del rinnovamento, quello dell’innovamento… [io sono un poeta] della ricerca. E quando non c’è qualcosa di assolutamente nuovo da dire, il poeta della ricerca non scrive. »

*
un periodo storico interessante
la voglia di rinascita, di ricostruire
di vivere finalmente appieno la vita
ora mi leggo qualcosina di Amelia


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *« ... v’è il poeta della scoperta, quello del rinnovamento, quello dell’innovamento… [io sono un poeta] della ricerca. E quando non c’è qualcosa di assolutamente nuovo da dire, il poeta della ricerca non scrive. »
> 
> *
> un periodo storico interessante
> ...


Sì, fallo perché ne vale la pena. Certe volte è un pugno nello stomaco, altre ti tocca l'anima dentro e dici solo 2sì, è così". La sua "dichiarazione di poetica" è entusiasmante.


----------



## lolapal (9 Novembre 2014)

*Ricorda*

... Ricorda:
in sostanza, ogni movimento è
spostamento del peso del corpo in altro luogo.
Ricorda che il passato non può iscriversi
senza residui nel ricordo, e che il futuro
gli è necessario. Ricorda bene
l'acqua, soltanto l'acqua, sempre e ovunque
resta fedele a se stessa, insensibile
ad ogni metamorfosi, liscia, distesa
là dove non è più terraferma. E tutto il pathos
della vita, l'inizio, il mezzo, il calendario
che si sfoglia, la fine, eccetera, svanisce
in spume lievi, eterne, senza tinte.
...


da "San Pietro" 1977 Iosif Brodskij


----------



## lolapal (13 Novembre 2014)

*Ii desideri - Constantinos Kavafis*

Grazie a Drusilla ed Eratò... 

Come splendidi corpi di defunti sempreverdi
 pianti e sepolti dentro un mausoleo
 la testa fra le rose, coi gelsomini ai piedi - 
 tali a noi sembrano i desideri che passarono
 senza avverarsi mai; e non uno che trovasse
 la sua notte di voluttà o un suo mattino lieto.


----------



## drusilla (13 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie a Drusilla ed Eratò...
> 
> Come splendidi corpi di defunti sempreverdi
> pianti e sepolti dentro un mausoleo
> ...


Sono contenta[emoji4] sono versi stupendi! Peccato non sapere il greco per godermelo ancora meglio...


----------



## lolapal (18 Novembre 2014)

*Mai più "occhi di lutto"*

   E anche questo dolore sarà vano

Coll'ultima rinunzia
ti ho sollevata pura
sulla nausea di tutte le cose,
come un giorno dal mondo si levò
su tutte le vergogne e sul dolore
un calice di luce.
Ho tentato strapparti entro quest'anima
alla sorte di tutte le cose
che l'han sfiorata un attimo
spente dalla sua corsa di vertigine.
   Tu mi hai seguito muta
ed ogni istante della tua bellezza
mi era un tal sacrificio
che mi pareva l'ultimo tuo dono.
Per te ho sofferto tanto
dinanzi alla tua vita
che la tua forma limpida
mi parve un giorno solo più l'immagine
di quello stesso strazio che soffrivo.

   E ora che ti ho perduta,
anche questa rinunzia sarà vana.
Ché i tuoi occhi di lutto
mi guarderanno sempre
come se il loro sguardo fosse l'ultimo.


Cesare Pavese [5 settembre 1928]


----------



## Hellseven (1 Dicembre 2014)

Il dolore non è affatto un privilegio, un segno di nobiltà, un ricordo          di Dio. Il dolore è una cosa bestiale e feroce, banale e gratuita,          naturale come l'aria.

*Cesare Pavese*, Il mestiere di          vivere, 1935/50 (postumo 1952)


"Non passione ci vuole, ma compassione, capacità cioè di estrarre dall’altro la radice prima del suo dolore e di farla propria senza esitazione.”                                       
Dostojievski, L'idiota

L'amore autentico è sempre compassione; e ogni amore che non sia compassione è egoismo.
Arthur Schopenauer

Anche se il timore avrà sempre più argomenti, tu scegli sempre la speranza.
*Seneca

*Prendi l’abitudine di cercare il lato migliore nelle persone e nelle situazioni.
Scoprirai che anche soltanto questo atteggiamento porta all’ottimismo e alla positività.
E l’uno e l’altra portano alla serenità.
*Paul Wilson*

Non ci si libera di una cosa evitandola,
ma solo attraversandola.
*Cesare Pavese*


L’amore non è un problema, come non lo è un veicolo;
problematici sono soltanto il conducente, i viaggiatori e la strada.
*Franz Kafka*

Per saper quanta felicità
una persona può ricevere nella vita,
basta sapere quanta è capace di darne.
*Arthur Schopenhauer

*


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il dolore non è affatto un privilegio, un segno di nobiltà, un ricordo          di Dio. Il dolore è una cosa bestiale e feroce, banale e gratuita,          naturale come l'aria.
> 
> *Cesare Pavese*, Il mestiere di          vivere, 1935/50 (postumo 1952)
> 
> ...


:up:
le tue pillole di saggezza


----------



## Hellseven (2 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> le tue pillole di saggezza


Ciao piacere di rileggerti cara amica.
Più che altro pillole di sopravvivenza emotiva senza grandi pretese [emoji6]


----------



## Hellseven (2 Dicembre 2014)

Come geloso, io soffro quattro volte:

perché sono geloso,

perché mi rimprovero di esserlo,

perché temo che la mia gelosia finisca col ferire l’altro,

perché mi lascio soggiogare da una banalità:
*soffro di essere escluso,* di essere aggressivo,
di essere pazzo e di essere come tutti gli altri.

Roland. Barthes

Il neretto è il punto che sento più mio: la paura non del rapporto sessuale della persona che amo con un altro, e neppure che ci sia il suo amore per un altro, ma che io non sarò più parte integrante della sua vita, che ci sarà una sua vita al di fuori di me. Cosa che in realtà di fatto già dovrebbe esserci, nel senso che in un rapporto di coppia sano ognuno deve avere i suoi spazi, ma che mi vede però escluso.
Non temo la mancanza di esclusività, mi ferisce  che io non posso essere parte del mondo che lei vive senza di me.


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2014)

​
*Alla deriva*
La vita io l’ho castigata vivendola.
Fin dove il cuore mi resse
arditamente mi spinsi.
Ora la mia giornata non è più
che uno sterile avvicendarsi
di rovinose abitudini
e vorrei evadere dal nero cerchio.
Quando all’alba mi riduco,
un estro mi piglia, una smania
di non dormire.
E sogno partenze assurde,
liberazioni impossibili.
Oimè. Tutto il mio chiuso
e cocente rimorso
altro sfogo non ha
fuor che il sonno, se viene.
Invano, invano lotto
per possedere i giorni
che mi travolgono rumorosi.
Io annego nel tempo.

(Vincenzo Cardarelli)

e in più una chicca

[video=youtube;qCydoeJC2Ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCydoeJC2Ug[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (3 Dicembre 2014)

.... volevo darti un caldo bentornata qui, lo spazio piccolo e ben curato di questo tuo immacolato thread. Ben ritrovata, carissima Flavia.


----------



## Flavia (4 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .... volevo darti un caldo bentornata qui, lo spazio piccolo e ben curato di questo tuo immacolato thread. Ben ritrovata, carissima Flavia.


ma grazie Fanta
 bisogna impegnarsi tanto
per riuscire a litigare in merito
a una poesia, sarà questo
 il segreto di questo 3d?


----------



## Hellseven (4 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma grazie Fanta
> *bisogna impegnarsi tanto
> per riuscire a litigare in merito
> a una poesia, *sarà questo
> il segreto di questo 3d?


Conosco un due  o tre forumisti di ambo i sessi che potrebbe tranquiilamente riuscirci


----------



## Flavia (4 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conosco un due  o tre forumisti di ambo i sessi che potrebbe tranquiilamente riuscirci


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma no dai, non è possibile
almeno spero!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Alla deriva*
> La vita io l’ho castigata vivendola.
> Fin dove il cuore mi resse
> arditamente mi spinsi.
> ...


splendida poesia. Video meraviglioso.
Complimenti Flavia, questo tuo thread è  divino. Non manco mai di visitarlo : adoro la poesia.


----------



## Flavia (4 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> splendida poesia. Video meraviglioso.
> Complimenti Flavia, questo tuo thread è  divino. Non manco mai di visitarlo : adoro la poesia.


grazie sei molto gentile,
ma questo non è il mio threand
è il posto di tutti coloro
che cercano conforto e sollievo
da parole che nutrono e incoraggiano


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (6 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie sei molto gentile,
> ma questo non è il mio threand
> è il posto di tutti coloro
> che cercano conforto e sollievo
> da parole che nutrono e incoraggiano


.

...intendevo dire, il thread genialmente iniziato da Te.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> .
> 
> ...intendevo dire, il thread genialmente iniziato da Te.


Fiordiloto (nome bellissimo)
sei gentilissima, ma credimi
io geniale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fiordiloto (nome bellissimo)
> sei gentilissima, ma credimi
> io geniale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


geniale, perché a nessuno è venuto in mente di parlare di poesia...
per molti la poesia appartiene ad un'altra epoca.
Qualcuno la ricorda solo perché a scuola si dovevano imparare a memoria.
Ed invece la poesia è senza tempo, ed è davvero nutrimento per l'anima.


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> geniale, perché a nessuno è venuto in mente di parlare di poesia...
> per molti la poesia appartiene ad un'altra epoca.
> Qualcuno la ricorda solo perché a scuola si dovevano imparare a memoria.
> *Ed invece la poesia è senza tempo, ed è davvero nutrimento per l'anima*.


che bella riflessione hai fatto
molto vera a mio parere,
ed aggiungo che è anche
una fonte di consolazione


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Si è sollevato un incendio azzurro,
Le lontananze natie offuscando.
Ho cantato d'amore, ho rinunciato
A far scandali: per la prima volta.

Non ero che un giardino abbandonato,
Ero avido d'alcool e di donne.
Non amo più bere, ballare e perdere,
Senza voltarmi indietro, la mia vita.

Vorrei solo guardarti, contemplando
L'oro-castano abisso dei tuoi occhi
E, rinnegando il passato, far sì
Che con un altro tu non te ne vada.

Dolce andatura ed elegante vita:
Tu, dal cuore inflessibile, sapessi
Come è capace un teppista d'amare,
Come è capace d'esser sottomesso.

Le bettole per sempre scorderei,
Smettendo anche di scrivere versi:
Soltanto per sfiorare la tua mano
E come un fiore autunnale i capelli.

E vorrei sempre seguirti da presso,
Sia in patria che in paesi forestieri...
Ho cantato d'amore e ho rinunziato
A far scandali: per la prima volta.

(Sergej Alleksandrovič Esenin)


----------



## Palladiano (10 Dicembre 2014)

Sono invidioso.
È un segreto
che non ho mai rivelato a nessuno.
So che da qualche parte esiste
un ragazzaccio di cui sono
molto invidioso
Lo invidio per come si batte 
così audace e ingenuo 
al tempo stesso,
come io non fui mai.
Sono invidioso
per come ride 
di ridere cosi io non ero capace,
quando ero ragazzo.
Lui sempre pieno di sbucciature e bozzi -
io sempre piu pettinato, più illeso .
Tutti quei passi, nei libri, che leggendo io saltavo,
lui non li salta.
Anche in questo è più forte.
Sarà onesto,
ma di una feroce rettitudine,
se occorrerà lottare per la verità ed il bene.
E là dove io ho gettato la penna, fra me dicendo:
« Non ne vale la pena...»
« Certo che vale!» dirà lui,
e in mano
riprenderà la penna.
Ciò che non potrà sciogliere,
lo taglierà .
Io, ciò che non sciolgo,
neppure lo taglio.
Se si innamorerà,
sarà un amore imperituro .
lo, sempre
riproverò ad amare,
ma passerà l'amore.

La mia invidia, dissimulerò -
e sorridendo
farfuglierò come un sempliciotto:
« Deve pur esserci, in questo mondo, anche chi sbaglia,
chi vive, mi capisci,
nell'errore...» Ma per quanto io mi sforzi 
di convincermi e fra me ripeta:
« Ognuno ha il suo destino...»
non so dimenticare che 
da qualche parte esiste
un ragazzacclo, 
che saprà sempre avere
più di me.​
(Invidia di Evgenij Evtusenko)


----------



## Hellseven (10 Dicembre 2014)

Bellissima poesia quest'ultima grazie.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bellissima poesia quest'ultima grazie.


si, molto bella. per me quella di ieri e quella di oggi sono in qualche modo legate. ma sai che son cose soggettive
amo molto la poesia russa e anche quella araba/mediorientale. quest'ultima recente scoperta di questi mesi.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Dicembre 2014)

In ogni istante della nostra vita siamo ciò che saremo non meno di ciò che siamo stati....

Oscar Wilde[emoji6]


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Non vivere su questa terra
come un inquilino 
oppure in villeggiatura 
nella natura
vivi in questo mondo
come se fosse la casa di tuo padre
credi al grano al mare alla terra
ma soprattutto all'uomo.
Ama la nuvola la macchina il libro
ma innanzi tutto ama l'uomo.
Senti la tristezza
del ramo che si secca
del pianeta che si spegne
dell'animale infermo
ma innanzitutto la tristezza dell'uomo.

Che tutti i beni della terrestri
ti diano gioia,
che l'ombre e il chiaro
che le quattro stagioni
ti diano gioia,
ma che soprattutto, l'uomo
ti dia gioia.

​Prima di tutto l'uomo - (lettera al al figlio) Di Nazim Hikmet


----------



## Frithurik (11 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si, molto bella. per me quella di ieri e quella di oggi sono in qualche modo legate. ma sai che son cose soggettive
> amo molto la poesia russa e anche quella araba/mediorientale. quest'ultima recente scoperta di questi mesi.


  Quando con la biro in mano o battendo i tasti,
dimentico del Croce e credendomi poeta,
o se assennato qual mero scribacchi di versi,
su vuoti spazi di carte virtuali o vere
i miei pensieri inchiodo, i ricordi, le speranze
del passato tempo, dell'oggi o del futuro,
mi domando spesso: "*Perché tormenti 
i bianchi o gli elettronici fogli? Perché
li righi, li graffi, a qual pro lo fai, quale perché?
Chi vuoi che legga le tue fantasie, gli attimi,
i sogni i frammenti di una vita solo tua?*
E se mai lette chi ti potrà capire o compatire?
Sarà il tuo dolore deriso e forse poi schernito?
Saranno le tue gioie lì impresse come fole viste? 
A chi importa sai se tu un tempo amavi Caia 
e quella non t'amava, Se ieri lei t'amava e or non ti ama più?
Sarebbe allora buttar via la biro più saggio
come pur per sempre non sfiorare i tasti?
Se di poetar smettessi o meglio di versi scribaccare
di certo non piangerebbe quella musa cara 

  [FONT=&quot]Se poi nessun leggesse le mie righe e poco male: 
quei miei pensieri, quelle illusioni, quei rimpianti
rimarrebbero non smossi e fissi come nati,
 (qualcosa di mio e autori diversi)
 [/FONT]


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

Bravo Frithurik, molto apprezzabile[emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Quando con la biro in mano o battendo i tasti,
> dimentico del Croce e credendomi poeta,
> o se assennato qual mero scribacchi di versi,
> su vuoti spazi di carte virtuali o vere
> ...


sono parole ricche di emozioni in evoluzione,
non solo il tuo scritto è stato letto
ed  in questo modo hai liberato i tuoi pensieri
che prenderanno ogni giorno
forme e nuove strade


----------



## Frithurik (11 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono parole ricche di emozioni in evoluzione,
> non solo il tuo scritto è stato letto
> ed  in questo modo hai liberato i tuoi pensieri
> che prenderanno ogni giorno
> forme e nuove strade


Grazie Flavia ,ti dedico un pezzo del brano "Gracias alla vida" di Violeta Parra ,poetessa e cantautrice Cilena.
Grazie alla vita
Che mi ha dato tanto,
Del mio cuore in petto
Il battito chiaro
Quando guardo il frutto
Della mente umana
Quando vedo la distanza
Tra il bene e il male
Quando guardo il fondo
Dei tuoi occhi chiari​


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

ma come Frit, a me non mi ringrazi? Solo le femminucce carine carucce ringrazi ? vabbè capisco, fai bene, hai tutta la mia comprensione


----------



## Frithurik (11 Dicembre 2014)

*Grazie h7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> ma come Frit, a me non mi ringrazi? Solo le femminucce carine carucce ringrazi ? vabbè capisco, fai bene, hai tutta la mia comprensione


Grazie


Tra le pagine del mio quaderno

scritto con il pensiero,

c'è l'inchiostro più indelebile e sincero,

ha scritto Grazie per la pazienza,

per la costanza,

per la tua silenziosa vicinanza,

per il sostegno e la perseveranza.​


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> 
> Tra le pagine del mio quaderno
> ...


Frit dai, mò non esagerare, mica t'ho salvato la vita, t'ho solo approvato un paio di buoni scritti 
Grazie a te comunque:up:


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Grazie Flavia ,ti dedico un pezzo del brano "Gracias alla vida" di Violeta Parra ,poetessa e cantautrice Cilena.
> Grazie alla vita
> Che mi ha dato tanto,
> Del mio cuore in petto
> ...


grazie se molto gentile
non conoscevo questa poetessa
cercherò altri suoi scritti da leggere


Hellseven ha detto:


> ma come Frit, a me non mi ringrazi? Solo le femminucce carine carucce ringrazi ? vabbè capisco, fai bene, hai tutta la mia comprensione


io sono una zitella acida
ricordatelo bene!


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie se molto gentile
> non conoscevo questa poetessa
> cercherò altri suoi scritti da leggere
> 
> ...


Acida come lo yogurt, però: un'acidità che fa bene a chi la assume
Sullo zitella, sarà una tua scelta, ci scommetto


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Acida come lo yogurt, però: un'acidità che fa bene a chi la assume
> Sullo zitella, sarà una tua scelta, ci scommetto


più acida di uno yogurt andato a male!


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> più acida di uno yogurt andato a male!


Addirittura. Perché dici così?


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Addirittura. Perché dici così?


ovviamente perchè
così è, se vi pare


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ovviamente perchè
> così è, se vi pare


Eddai non essere acida


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Eddai non essere acida


vedi? anche tu concordi
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

E Dio mi fece donna,
con capelli lunghi,
occhi,
naso e bocca di donna.
Con curve
e pieghe
e dolci avvallamenti
e mi ha scavato dentro,
mi ha reso fabbrica di esseri umani.
Ha intessuto delicatamente i miei nervi
e bilanciato con cura
il numero dei miei ormoni.
Ha composto il mio sangue
e lo ha iniettato in me
perché irrigasse tutto il mio corpo;
nacquero così le idee,
i sogni,
l’istinto
Tutto quel che ha creato soavemente
a colpi di mantice
e di trapano d’amore,
le mille e una cosa che mi fanno donna
ogni giorno
per cui mi alzo orgogliosa
tutte le mattine
e benedico il mio sesso.

("E Dio mi fece donna", Gioconda Belli)


----------



## Tradito? (12 Dicembre 2014)

[h=1]AD UNA PASSANTE[/h]Dintorno a me la strada strepitava. Una donna
alta, sottile, in lutto, nel dolore imponente,
passò; con una mano sorreggendo, e con lente
movenze dondolando, l’orlo dell’ampia gonna.
 Flessuosa, le gambe d’una statua; ed infide
l’iridi: foschi cieli covanti l’uragano:
dov’io bevvi, proteso tutto come un insano,
la dolcezza che fascina, il piacere che uccide.
 Un lampo: e poi,la notte. Bellezza fuggitiva,
al cui sguardo la vita subito in me risorse,
dove ci rivedremo, che non sia l’altra riva?
 Altrove, assai lontano; troppo tardi o mai, forse,
ch’io non so dove andavi, tu non sai dov’io vada.
Ed eri tu l’Amore, quel dì, sulla mia strada.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

_MI MADRE TRABAJA EN UNA FABRICA DE CONSERVAS_
_Mi madre trabaja en una fábrica de conservas.
Un día mi madre me dijo:
el amor es una sardina en lata. ¿Tú sabes
cómo se preparan las conservas
en lata?
Un día mi madre me dijo: el amor es una obra de arte en lata.
Hija,
¿sabes de dónde vienes? vienes
de un vivero de mejillones
en lata. Detrás de la fábrica, donde se pudren
las conchas
y las cajas de pescado. Un olor imposible, un azul
que no vale. De allí vienes.
¡Ah!, dije yo, entonces soy la hija del mar.
No.
Eres la hija de un día de descanso.
¡Ah!, dije yo,
soy la hija de la hora del bocadillo.
Sí, detrás, entre las cosas que no valen._
*Luisa Castro. *

Mia madre lavora in una fabbrica di conserve
Un giorno mi disse mia madre:
L’amore è una sarda in scatola. Tu sai
come si preparano le conserve
in scatola?
Un giorno mia madre mi disse: l’amore è un’opera d’arte in scatola.
Figlia,
sai da dove vieni? Vieni 
da un allevamento di cozze 
in scatola. Dietro la fabbrica, dove imputridiscono
i gusci
e le casse di pesce. Un odore impossibile, un blu
che non vale. Da lì vieni,
Ah! Dissi io, allora sono la figlia del mare.
No. 
Sei la figlia di un giorno di riposo.
Ah!dissi io
sono la figlia dell’ora del panino
Sì, dietro, tra le cose che non valgono.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> _MI MADRE TRABAJA EN UNA FABRICA DE CONSERVAS_
> _Mi madre trabaja en una fábrica de conservas.
> Un día mi madre me dijo:
> el amor es una sardina en lata. ¿Tú sabes
> ...


Molto bella. Forte. Cruda


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Molto bella. Forte. Cruda


vero? è di una poetessa che viene dalla Galizia, terra marinara, terra povera, terra magica (Sienne sa di che parlo... )


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> vero? è di una poetessa che viene dalla Galizia, terra marinara, terra povera, terra magica (Sienne sa di che parlo... )


Stasera mi leggerò quanto posso delle sue poesie. Grazie


----------



## Palladiano (13 Dicembre 2014)

sai: debbo riperderti e non posso.
Come un tiro aggiustato mi sommuove
ogni opera, ogni grido e anche lo spiro
salino che straripa
dai moli e fa l'oscura primavera
di Sottoripa.

Paese di ferrame e alberature
a selva nella polvere del vespro.
Un ronzìo lungo viene dall'aperto,
strazia com'unghia i vetri. Cerco il segno
smarrito, il pegno solo ch'ebbi in grazia
da te.
E l'inferno è certo. 

(Eugenio Montale, le occasioni)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Dicembre 2014)

Amore mio, noi sedevamo insieme
nell'intimo d'una barca leggera.
Navigavam nella notte silente
sulla strada infinita dei flutti.

L'isola degli Spiriti, sì bella, 
tenue appariva al chiarore lunare; 
al suono dolce d'una melodia 
eseguiva la nebbia la sua danza. 

Sempre più dolce si fa la musica 
e sempre più vorticosa la danza;
noi allor davanti a lei passammo,
senza conforto sul mare infinito.

Heinrich Heine

nb. ricorre proprio oggi l'anniversario della sua nascita.​​


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

Non è stato umano il tuo amore,
né d’uomo la tua mano,
umani non son stati i tuoi occhi,
né fraterno il tuo nome.
Non è stato amico né padre
né guida o redentore,
nemmeno un dio è stato,
e a dismisura l’ho amato.
Che m’hai dato? Che ti ho dato?
Mai ti sei sentito sazio, 
campo che tutto prosciughi,
fonte che tutto dissecchi.
Amore che tutto chiedi
e nulla dai che non sia
a tasso d’usura, allegra
fonte che tutto dissecchi.

(Luisa Castro)


----------



## Frithurik (14 Dicembre 2014)

Maschere
Per saper veramente vivere
Un’uomo deve saper indossare
Tante, ma tante maschere:

Per esempio,

Una da birichino
Una da menefreghista
Una da scemo
Una di intelligentone
Una da cretino
Una da piagniculone
Una da pagliaccio
Una da imbecille
Una un po' onesta
Una un po' triste
Una un po' felice
Una da far pieta'

E piu di tutto una gran faccia tosta​


----------



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Sai Frit finché noi la maschera la indossiamo coscientemente va tutto bene, anche se a me piacciono di più i maschera esente ma capisco che talvolta la vita ce lo impone. Il dramma invece è quando indossiamo maschere inconsapevolmente convinti di essere quella maschera : allora sono augelli senza glucosio


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ai vecchi giorni
il vento
riporti
solo
un garbuglio di capelli.
... 
Per l’allegria
il pianeta nostro
è poco attrezzato.
Bisogna
strappare
la gioia
ai giorni futuri.
In questa vita
non è difficile
morire.
Vivere
è di gran lunga più difficile.

(Vladimir Majakovskij)


----------



## Frithurik (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Letterina*

E di nuovo tornato Natale,
la gioia s'irradia da ogni focolare.
Festa e grida di bambini
felici e ancor biricchini.
Ma per me è un giorno normale,
nuovamente tristezza m'assale
sarà mai un Natale speciale?
Potranno mai quei tanti bambini,
mostrare i loro bianchi dentini,
un sorriso davvero speciale
di chi non ha mai conosciuto il male?
Bambini soli e abbandonati, dai padri maltrattati,
uomini già adesso o bambini morti presto
a loro si volge il mio pensiero e tutto diventa più nero
a cosa serve allora Natale se dai volti traspare il male?
Solo questo mi posso augurare
di non veder più un bimbo star male, ma vedere la povera gente
preparsi serena e paziente ad accogliere nel cuore chi ha bisogno solo d'amore,
​


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Maschere
> Per saper veramente vivere
> Un’uomo deve saper indossare
> Tante, ma tante maschere:
> ...





Frithurik ha detto:


> E di nuovo tornato Natale,
> la gioia s'irradia da ogni focolare.
> Festa e grida di bambini
> felici e ancor biricchini.
> ...


le hai scritte tu?
mi piace molto "maschere"


----------



## Frithurik (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Ci metto qualcosina di mio.*



Flavia ha detto:


> le hai scritte tu?
> mi piace molto "maschere"


No non sono tutte mie, mi piace leggere poesie, tratti sulla vita, scelgo le frasi piu belle ,le monto ,mi emoziono e aggiungo qualche mio pensiero,qualcosa che sento, che ho dentro, ed escono fuori per me questi capolavori.
Es. ieri nel cassetto dei ricordi ho trovato le letterine di mio figlio che mi regalava per natale, le  ho raggruppate ho aggiunto le mie emozioni, e, e ti e' piaciuta?


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> No non sono tutte mie, mi piace leggere poesie, tratti sulla vita, scelgo le frasi piu belle ,le monto ,mi emoziono e aggiungo qualche mio pensiero,qualcosa che sento, che ho dentro, ed escono fuori per me questi capolavori.
> Es. ieri nel cassetto dei ricordi ho trovato le letterine di mio figlio che mi regalava per natale, le  ho raggruppate ho aggiunto le mie emozioni, e, e ti e' piaciuta?


se le frasi della poesia sono tratte 
dalle letterine di tuo figlio allora
hanno un non so che di speciale
purtroppo detesto le festività
quindi non posso apprezzare appieno
la poesia sul Natale


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> se le frasi della poesia sono tratte
> dalle letterine di tuo figlio allora
> hanno un non so che di speciale
> purtroppo detesto le festività
> ...


Perché detesti le festività?


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Perché detesti le festività?


tanti, troppi brutti ricordi


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> tanti, troppi brutti ricordi


Ma saresti sola?


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma saresti sola?



sola nelle festività?
a te le festività piacciono?


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sola nelle festività?
> a te le festività piacciono?


Si nelle festività 
A me non fanno impazzire le festività per vari motivi. Hanno il pregio di consentirmi di rallentare il ritmo. Il che per certi versi è anche il loro problema. Quando corri non pensi...
Poi ci sono tutte quelle cose che devi fare perché si deve e se non le vuoi fare passi per un insensibile. 
Forse se fossi solo mi piacerebbero di più


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si nelle festività
> A me non fanno impazzire le festività per vari motivi. Hanno il pregio di consentirmi di rallentare il ritmo. Il che per certi versi è anche il loro problema. Quando corri non pensi...
> Poi ci sono* tutte quelle cose che devi fare perché si deve e se non le vuoi fare passi per un insensibile*.
> Forse se fossi solo mi piacerebbero di più


che tedio questi obblighi sociali
la solitudine la provi, nel momento in cui
le persone che veramente contano non ci sono
il resto è solo formalità


----------



## Frithurik (16 Dicembre 2014)

*no*



Palladiano ha detto:


> Si nelle festività
> A me non fanno impazzire le festività per vari motivi. Hanno il pregio di consentirmi di rallentare il ritmo. Il che per certi versi è anche il loro problema. Quando corri non pensi...
> Poi ci sono tutte quelle cose che devi fare perché si deve e se non le vuoi fare passi per un insensibile.
> *Forse se fossi solo mi piacerebbero di più*


No, non sei solo ,sei tu e il forum .


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> No, non sei solo ,sei tu e il forum .


Dici che scrivo troppo?
In effetti. 
Mi tiene compagnia


----------



## Frithurik (16 Dicembre 2014)

*scusa*



Palladiano ha detto:


> Dici che scrivo troppo?
> In effetti.
> Mi tiene compagnia


Ma non pensi di esagerare? attacchi alle cinque del mattino ,smetti alle due di notte ,vita sociale ,famiglia, lavoro nada?
Non ti seccare ma qualcosa di anormale si nota almeno da parte mia.:facepalm:


----------



## Frithurik (16 Dicembre 2014)

*si*



Flavia ha detto:


> se le frasi della poesia sono tratte
> dalle letterine di tuo figlio allora
> hanno un non so che di speciale
> purtroppo detesto le festività
> ...


Si sono speciali perche mi ricordano la gioia di tanti anni fa', ma non gioisco per la festa infatti dico nelle poesia che per me' e un giorno normale e dedico i miei pensieri ai bambini maltrattati uccisi ,in questi giorni se ne parla molto.

Bambini maltrattati negli asili
Che vengono percossi ed umiliati
tanti-mostri che per quest’atti vili​ Picchiati sulla testa e sul sedere
Restare immobili dentro quelle stanze
Straziante il pianto fan subito tacere.​


----------



## Palladiano (17 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma non pensi di esagerare? attacchi alle cinque del mattino ,smetti alle due di notte ,vita sociale ,famiglia, lavoro nada?
> Non ti seccare ma qualcosa di anormale si nota almeno da parte mia.:facepalm:


Ma no frithurik non mi secco.
Vedi, oggi attacco alle tre!
Dormo poco ecco tutto, è il forum mi fa compagnia durante le ore di veglia.
Poi col cellulare un occhio lo butti sempre.
Credo che sia la novità dei primi mesi da forumista.
Poi passa.


----------



## Palladiano (17 Dicembre 2014)

Quiete, crature mie, stateve quiete:
sì, fiji, zitti, ché mommò vviè Ttata.
Oh Vvergine der Pianto addolorata,
provedeteme voi che lo potete.
Nò, vviscere mie care, non piaggnete:
nun me fate morì ccusì accorata.
Lui quarche ccosa l’averà abbuscata,
e ppijjeremo er pane, e mmagnerete.
Se ccapìssivo er bene che vve vojjo!…
Che ddichi, Peppe? nun vòi stà a lo scuro?
Fijjo, com’ho da fà ssi non c’è ojjo?
E ttu, Llalla, che hai? Povera Lalla,
hai freddo? Ebbè, nnun méttete lì ar muro
viè in braccio a mmamma tua che tt’ariscalla.

non ho mai commentato finora una poesia, ma c'è un passaggio di questo bellissimo sonetto in cui è racchiusa in due parole la grandezza dell'amore genitoriale: "ppijjeremo" (noi, mamma e papà) e "mmagnerete" (voi figli).


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

La potenza del pensiero
muta il destino. 

L’uomo semina un pensiero
e raccoglie un’azione;
semina un’azione
e raccoglie un’abitudine;
semina un’abitudine
e raccoglie un carattere;
semina un carattere
e raccoglie un destino.
 L’uomo costruisce il suo avvenire
con il proprio pensare ed agire.
Egli può cambiarlo
perché ne è il vero padrone.

_Swami Sivananda._


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Non t'amo come se fossi rosa di sale, topazio
o freccia di garofani che propagano il fuoco:
t'amo come si amano certe cose oscure,
segretamente, tra l'ombra e l'anima. 

T'amo come la pianta che non fiorisce e reca
dentro di sé, nascosta, la luce di quei fiori;
grazie al tuo amore vive oscuro nel mio corpo
il concentrato aroma che ascese dalla terra. 

T'amo senza sapere come, né quando, né da dove,
t'amo direttamente senza problemi né orgoglio:
così ti amo perché non so amare altrimenti

che così, in questo modo in cui non sono e non sei,
così vicino che la tua mano sul mio petto è mia,
così vicino che si chiudono i tuoi occhi col mio sonno.

(Pablo Neruda, Il Fromboliere entusiasta, XVII Sonetto)


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sai Frit finché noi la maschera la indossiamo coscientemente va tutto bene, anche se a me piacciono di più i maschera esente ma capisco che talvolta la vita ce lo impone. Il dramma invece è quando indossiamo maschere inconsapevolmente convinti di essere quella maschera : allora sono augelli senza glucosio


Ogni uomo mente, ma dategli una maschera e sarà sincero(O.W.)


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Sei così ipocrita
che come l'ipocrisia ti avrà ucciso
sarai all'inferno
e ti crederai in paradiso.​


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

*Che cos'è l'amour?*

Mi scuso con Flavia.
Questa non è una poesia, e neppure un classico della narrativa.
E'  semplicemente una serie di osservazioni partorite da un mio  concittadino che ha  scritto un libro senza grandi pretese che poi è  diventato un libro di grande successo ed un piccolo caso letterario, al  di là di ogni aspettativa.
Si intitola: NON AVEVO CAPITO NIENTE. L'autore si chiama Diego Da Silva, un ex avvocato passato alla scrittura. Edito da Einaudi, ora anche nei tascabili.
Ma è un libro molto molto simpatico,  scritto bene, che si legge con piacere e curiosità e che in alcuni  tratti - come quello che mi permetto di sottoporvi - è tutt'altro che banale.
Questo è il mio piccolo  dono di Natale agli altri utenti del Forum, che se trovano confacente il  testo che sotto ritrascrivo, possono acquistare il romanzo, ove non lo  avessero già fatto. Cosa che consiglio caldamente.

*Quello che direbbe Malinconico sulla più diffusa tra le malattie autoimmuni, se mai qualcuno glielo chiedesse (cosa probabile)
*

L’amore, se posso dire come la penso, è una malattia della dignità. Agisce per picchi e inabissamenti. Compra e vende. La riconosci subito. Ha dei sintomi, -come dire, – dei sintomi che non ti sbagli.

Intanto, ti fa sentire un eletto.Ti manda in giro a osservare la gente per compatirla. Sotto sotto, lascia passare l’idea che non siamo tutti uguali.

Non è vero che quando sei innamorato il mondo ti sembra più bello. E’ solo che lo tratti dall’alto in basso. Guardi la gente che passa e pensi: “Poveracci, vedi come vanno avanti e indietro nelle loro scialbe vite. Vedi come s’affannano, lavorano,s’imbottigliano nel traffico, si mettono in coda alla cassa?”

In altre parole, quando t’innamori diventi un qualunquista di merda. Peggio: un cafone arricchito, che appena fa un po’ di soldi scopre di apprezzare le cose che schifava quando non se le poteva permettere: e poi se ne va in giro a contrabbandarsi per un’anima sensibile, portata per il bello e l’immateriale.

Ma è inutile che dici di ammirare i tramonti, perchè se non ti piacevano prima non ti piacciono neanche adesso. Come è inutile che respiri a pieni polmoni per sentire il sapore dell’aria, perchè a te di respirare come il veterinario dell’amaro Montenegro non te n’è mai fregato niente, altrimenti non fumeresti. Come è inutile che vai in libreria a leggere risvolti e quarte di copertina, perchè lo sai benissimo che non vedi l’ora di uscire da lì. Come è inutile che saluti tutti quelli che incontri, pure la gente che non conosci, un altro poco; e stai a sentire fino in fondo ogni frase che ti rivolgono, facendoti implicitamente quei discorsi che tutti in fondo hanno una cosa interessante da dire basta sapere ascoltare, perchè gli altri, a te, non t’interessano. Come è inutile che parli e parli, perchè tanto non lo pensi, quello che stai dicendo. Come è inutile che riprendi a suonare, perchè se hai smesso più di 15 anni fa ci sarà un motivo.

Questo tipo di coglionaggine, che coniuga rigurgito qualunquista e anelito metafisico, oltre a compromettere reputazioni faticosamente costruite e interrompere amicizie ventennali, può avere ricadute molto serie in circostanza di elezioni politiche, per cui bisogna preoccuparsi del voto degli innamorati.


E poi c’è la malinconia cosmica, che minaccia l’evoluzione.

Metti che ti tovi alla stazione e aspetti il treno. Sei innamorato e in coppia (lei però è a casa, oppure al lavoro). Non è che devi andare chissà dove, torni il giorno dopo. Stai leggendo il giornale normalmente. Intorno, altra gente che aspetta. Non piove, non fa nè caldo nè freddo.

In una situazione del genere può capitare, p. es., che dall’altoparlante annuncino un ritardo di dieci minuti, oppure che una signora ti chieda se è da lì che parte il treno per Bologna, e tu, senza motivo, così, ma da un momento all’altro proprio, ti senti sprofondare dentro una delusione completamente priva di costrutto, una tristezza fondata sul nulla, e le difese immunitarie danno le dimissioni in blocco, e il mondo all’improvviso diventa il posto meno indicato dove vivere, tanto ti sembra di percepire tutte insieme le ingiustizie che lo avviliscono, e inizi a vedere grigio-azzurrognolo, e vuoi la mamma, e ti curvi nelle spalle, diventi un triangolo, allora porti la mano al taschino interno della giacca all’affannosa ricerca dell’antidoto, lo trovi, digiti il numero e dai il colpo di grazia alla tua povera dignità che si trascina ai tuoi piedi come un cucciolo di foca implorandoti di non farlo, ecco, l’hai fatto, uno squillo, due, tre: “Ciao”, le dici; e lei: “Oh”, come a dire: “Che è stato?”; e tu dici: “Sono io”; e lei: “Lo so” (giustamente, cosa vuoi che ti dica); e tu allora taci e fai pure un po’ l’offeso, lei vagamente se ne accorge ma non è così sicura (perchè se lo fosse ti manderebbe dove sarebbe più che giusto che andassi) e a quel punto te lo domanda a chiare lettere, cos’è successo, e tu: “Niente”, ma lo dici in re minore, capito, con l’accordo nostalgico nella voce, l’intonazione ambiguo-colpevolizzante che nelle tue subdole intenzioni dovrebbe far sì che lei si squagliasse all’altro capo del telefono e ti rispondesse: “Aah ho capito amore mio, vuoi che ti dica ti amo, ma certo che è così, sono felice che mi hai chiamato, fallo ancora, ogni volta che vuoi, ti prego; e invece lei giustamente dice: “Ah”, che poi significa: “E allora che mi hai chiamato a fare, se non hai niente da dirmi?”

Al che la frase ti fa rinsavire con l’immediatezza di una secchiata, la schiena si raddrizza, la stazione torna stazione e tu ti vergogni come un molestatore di quindicenni nel realizzare appieno la bassezza del livello a cui sei appena sceso, perchè sai benissimo che la dignità andrebbe salvaguardata da queste iniziative inqualificabili che fra l’altro non c’entrano niente con l’amore, essendo piuttosto piagnistei annunciati, ricattucci indecenti, richieste di stare in braccio o farsi portare al parco a vedere le papere.

Un altro capolavoro dell’amore è che s’inventa le coincidenze e i rapporti causa-effetto. Costruisce geometrie inverosimili fra eventi che non sono legati in nessun modo, plagiando il senno di poi e provocando discorsi tipo: “Ti rendi conto che se quella mattina non mi si fosse scaricata a batteria della macchina sarei partito per, invece di accettare l’invito di, che mi ha chiesto di raggiungerlo a, dove poi ho incontrato te, e tutto quello che poi è successo?”

Che poi va be’, può anche essere vero. Nel senso che nessuno ouò negare che un fatto s’è svolto in un certo modo, se s’è svolto in quel modo lì.

Solo che le batterie delle macchine si scaricano e si scaricano tutti i giorni, non è che si scaricano in un modo particolare quando stai per legarti sentimentalmente a qualcuno. Il fatto che un giorno ti fidanzi non ti autorizza a mettere la batteria scarica in relazione di causa-effetto con il tuo fidanzamento, perchè (a parte il fatto che si sarebbe scaricata lo stesso) la tua batteria può essere causa di una moltelicità di altri eventi ben più degni di considerazione di quello di cui vai così orgoglioso.

Senza contare che, ai fini del fidanzamento, la batteria scarica ha quantomeno la stessa rilevanza degli altri eventi che hanno fatto in modo che tu ti fidanzassi (l’accettazione dell’invito, mettiamo: avresti tranquillamente potuto declinarlo, e tanti saluti alla tua ragazza) e quindi, fra le altre cose, non si capisce perchè tutta la vicenda dovrebbe originare proprio dalla batteria, a meno di voler sostenere che per i fidanzamenti vale il criterio cronologico.

Fra l’altro, se uno ragionasse con il metro della batteria scarica sempre, e non solo quando vuole dimostrare che la sua storia d’amore è stata scritta da un destino che quel giorno ha complottato per lui, e pensasse che tutti i miliardi di circostanze che compongono la sua vita hanno un rapporto significativo l’una con l’altra, come minimo gli andrebbe a puttane il cervello, impegnato come sarebbe a scoprire continuamente delle relazioni significative fra le cose.

E comunque, senza neanche stare a dilungarsi con tutti questi discorsi: non stai raccontando chissà cosa. Non è che la tua ragazza stava seduta sull’orlo di un palazzo e tu, che t’eri affacciato per caso alla finestra di sotto (meglio se non era neanche casa tua), ti sei accorto dei piedi che ti penzolavano sulla testa, hai ingaggiato con lei una lunga discussione sul valore della pena di vivere, l’hai fatta scendere di là e da allora non vi siete più separati. Se fosse andata in questo modo allora sì che avresti ragione a parlare di regie occulte, perchè fra la batteria scarica e un suicidio sventato è chiaro che non c’è partita.


Ma non è andata mica così. E’ successo semplicemente che hai incontrato una che ti piaceva, tu sei piaciuto a lei e adesso state insieme.

Questa voglia di protagonismo tardivo, che spinge la gente a ritoccare copioni virtuali a commedia finita, è giustappunto un guasto della dignità causato da amore, perchè è ovvio che se uno avesse rispetto di sè e dei discorsi che si accinge a fare non parlerebbe così seriamente di una batteria scarica.

E poi c’è l’ultimo sintomo, il peggiore, dove la dignità è talmente bistrattata che la possibilità di risalire è proprio meglio che te la levi dalla testa, ed è la dipendenza dall’umore di qualcun altro.

Questo fenomeno attiene alla fase in cui il rapporto si sta sgarrupando (tu hai già smesso di respirare a pieni polmoni, andare in libreria ecc.) e lei non è più così sicura di volerti intorno, anzi è più di là che di qua, per cui ci sono volte che è affettuosa e altre che ti tratta di merda.

La verità (che tu conosci perfettamente) è che hai smesso di interessarle, anzi a essere completamente sinceri le sei salito proprio un pochettino sul cazzo, soloche ogni tanto si sente un po’ in colpa e allora, colta da transitori accessi di pena, ridiventa gentile e dispiaciuta e tu, che pendi vergognosamente dalle sue labbra, appena senti odore di rivalutazione scodinzoli come un fox-terrier e te la canti come vuoi con tutta l’orchestra.

Inutile dire che a questo punto la tua storia d’amore ha già una croce sopra, perchè poi, alla fine, lo sai che quando una donna ti vuole ti cerca, e quando smette di cercarti è perchè non ti vuole più, e non ci sarebbe proprio nient’altro da aggiungere.


Tu invece ti trascini in questa specie di metadone dei sentimenti nella speraza he le cose s’aggiustino, ma per questo genere di guasto non c’è cura e non c’è riparazione e, a parte le chiacchiere, non si è mai dato il caso, ma mai, che nessuno abbia riparato niente del genere, prova a chiedere in giro.

Questo dipendere dall’umore di un altro, questo fatto che se lei è gentile tu riesci ad arrivare vivo alla fine della giornata e se invece ti tratta con indifferenza sei un uomo distrutto e non riesci a combinare niente e accumuli lavoro e altri debiti di vario genere è veramente una porcheria, un’ignominia di cui non ci si dovrebbe mai macchiare per nessuna ragione al mondo.​E la faccenda più penosa è che a questo punto l’amore è bello che finito (cosa vuoi amare, con una dignità così ridotta), eppure tu è ancora d’amore che parli. Sei diventato l’equivalente di un fan di Elvis, un disadattato incapace di vivere nel presente che nel vestirsi, nel parlare, nel sentire musica, nel leggere, nello scrivere, perfino.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Dicembre 2014)

Poesia breve intitolata "Nostalgia per la squirter".

Mi macchi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2014)

scusa ,non vorrei essere petulante ma non sarebbe mi macchiavi?





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Poesia breve intitolata "Nostalgia per la squirter".
> 
> Mi macchi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2014)

ops...la licenza poetica


----------



## Palladiano (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ed ecco ce ne andiamo come siamo venuti
arrivederci fratello mare
mi porto un po' della tua ghiaia
un po' del tuo sale azzurro
un po' della tua infinità
e un pochino della tua luce
e della tua infelicità.
Ci hai saputo dir molte cose
sul tuo destino di mare
eccoci con un po' più di speranza
eccoci con un po' più di saggezza
e ce ne andiamo come siamo venuti
arrivederci fratello mare.

(Nazim Hikmet)


----------



## lolapal (23 Dicembre 2014)

Biglietto di Natale a M.L.S.

Maria Luisa quante volte
 raccoglieremo questa nostra vita 
nella pietà di un verso, come i Santi 
nel loro palmo le città turrite?

La primavera quante volte 
turbinerà i miei grani di tristezza 
dentro le piogge, fino alle tue orme 
sconsolate – a Saint Cloud, sulla Giudecca?

Non basterà tutto un Natale 
a scambiarci le favole più miti: 
le tuniche d’ortica, i sette mari,
la danza sulle spade.

 “Mirabilmente il tempo si dispiega…” 
ricondurrà nel tempo questo minimo 
corso, una donna, un àtomo di fuoco: 
noi che viviamo senza fine.

Cristina Campo
Da La tigre assenza (Adelphi)



p.s.: questa poesia Cristina Campo la scrisse dedicandola alla sua rivale in amore... certe volte le donne riescono a condividere tra loro momenti importanti... nonostante tutto...


----------



## Frithurik (23 Dicembre 2014)

Buonanotte! Chi ha spento la Candela?
Un geloso Zefiro - non v'è dubbio -
Ah, amico, non sapevi
Quanto tempo a quel celeste stoppino
Gli Angeli - hanno lavorato diligenti -
Spento - ora - da te!Poteva - essere la scintilla del Faro -
Che qualche Navigante - remando nel Buio -
Aveva tanto sperato di vedere!
Poteva - essere il Declinante lume
Che illuminava il Tamburino dal Campo
A più limpida Sveglia!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Vedo ancora 
i tuoi occhi chiari
accompagnarmi oltre il giardino
tra gli appanni
di teneri fiati di vetro.

Ma giro le spalle
e calpesto il trifoglio
con colpevole fretta
mentre il passo veloce
mi conduce al cancello.

E sento il tuo sguardo
puntato alle spalle
come pugnale che non ferisce.

Ma io non mi volto
a guardare ancora
il tuo sguardo chiaro.
Oltre la finestra
barriera e confine
non puoi andare.

Ed io approfitto
delle tue gambe di pietra
per portarmi
con atroce egoismo
il dolore lontano.

Ma tornerò
per sollevarti
dalla tua casa di latta e ruote.

Ti porterò al mare
dove per camminare
non servono gambe
ma ali di gabbiano.

E lasceremo
che il sole ci disegni
il suo rosso souvenir
sulla pelle bianca.

Poi, tra le mie braccia
ti adagerò sull'onda
dove, lo so,
diventerai sirena.

(Giancarlo Piciarelli)


----------



## Frithurik (26 Dicembre 2014)

Ho imparato... Che ignorare i fatti non cambia i fatti.
Ho imparato... Che quando vuoi vendicarti di qualcuno lasci solo che quel qualcuno continui a farti del male.
Ho imparato... Che l'amore, non il tempo guarisce le ferite.
Ho imparato... Che il modo più facile per crescere come persona è circondarmi di persone più intelligenti di me.
Ho imparato... Che quando serbi rancore e amarezza la felicità va da un'altra parte.
Ho imparato... Che un sorriso è un modo economico per migliorare il tuo aspetto.
Ho imparato... Che quando tuo figlio appena nato tiene il tuo dito nel suo piccolo pugno ti ha agganciato per la vita.
Ho imparato... Che tutti vogliono vivere in cima alla montagna ma tutta la felicità e la crescita avvengono mentre la scali.
Ho imparato... Che è meglio dare consigli solo in due circostanze: quando sono richiesti e quando ne dipende la vita.
Ho imparato... Che la miglior aula del mondo è ai piedi di una persona anziana.
Ho imparato... Che quando sei innamorato, si vede.
Ho imparato... Che appena una persona mi dice, "mi hai reso felice! ", ti rende felice.
Ho imparato... Che essere gentili è più importante dell'aver ragione.Ho imparato...
Che non bisognerebbe mai dire no ad un dono fatto da un bambino.
Ho imparato... Che posso sempre pregare per qualcuno, quando non ho la forza di aiutarlo in qualche altro modo.
Ho imparato... Che non importa quanto la vita richieda che tu sia serio... Ognuno ha bisogno di un amico con cui divertirsi.
Ho imparato... Che talvolta tutto ciò di cui uno ha bisogno è una mano da tenere ed un cuore da capire.
Ho imparato... Che la vita è come un rotolo di carta igienica... Più ti avvicini alla fine, più velocemente va via.
Ho imparato... Che dovremmo essere contenti per il fatto che Dio non ci dà tutto quel che gli chiediamo.
Ho imparato... Che i soldi non possono acquistare la classe.
Ho imparato... Che sono i piccoli avvenimenti giornalieri a fare la vita così spettacolare.
Ho imparato... Che sotto il duro guscio di ognuno c'è qualcuno che vuole essere apprezzato e amato.
Ho imparato... Che il signore non ha fatto tutto in un giorno solo. Cosa mi fa pensare che io potrei?
Ho imparato... Che ogni persona che incontri merita d'essere salutata con un sorriso.
Ho imparato... Che non c'è niente di più dolce che dormire coi tuoi bambini e sentire il loro respiro sulle tue guance.
Ho imparato... Che nessuno è perfetto, fino a quando non te ne innamori.
Ho imparato... Che la vita è dura, ma io sono più duro.
Ho    imparato... Che le opportunità non si perdono mai, qualcuno sfrutterà    quelle che hai perso tu. Che desidererei aver detto una volta in più a    mio padre che lo amavo, prima che se ne andasse.
Ho imparato... Che ognuno dovrebbe rendere le proprie parole soffici e tenere, perché domani potrebbe doverle mangiare.
Ho imparato... Che non posso scegliere come sentirmi, ma posso scegliere cosa fare con queste sensazioni.

[h=2]Paulo Coelho[/h]


----------



## Palladiano (27 Dicembre 2014)

Un signore di Scandicci
buttava le castagne e mangiava i ricci.
Un suo amico di Lastra a Signa
buttava via i pinoli e mangiava la pigna.
Suo cugino in quel di Prato
mangiava la carta e buttava il cioccolato.
Un parente di Figline
buttava le rose e odorava le spine.
Un suo zio di Firenze
buttava in mare i pesci e mangiava le lenze
Tanta gente non lo sa
non ci pensa, non si cruccia
la vita la butta via
e resta soltanto la buccia!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Dicembre 2014)

Se per un istante Dio si dimenticherà che
sono una marionetta di stoffa e
mi regalerà un poco di vita, probabilmente non
direi tutto quello che penso,
ma in definitiva penserei tutto quello che dico.

Darei valore alle cose, non per quello che valgono,
ma per quello che significano.

Dormirei poco, sognerei di più,

capisco che per ogni minuto che chiudiamo gli
occhi, perdiamo sessanta secondi di luce.

Andrei avanti quando gli altri si fermano,
starei sveglio quando gli altri dormono,
ascolterei quando gli altri parlano e
come gusterei un buon gelato al cioccolato!!

Se Dio mi regalasse un poco di vita,
vestirei semplicemente,
mi sdraierei al sole lasciando scoperto non solamente
il mio corpo ma anche la mia anima.

Dio mio, se io avessi un cuore, scriverei
il mio odio sul ghiaccio e
aspetterei che si sciogliesse al sole.

Dipingerei con un sogno di Van Gogh
sopra le stelle un poema di Benedetti
e una canzone di Serrat sarebbe la serenata
che offrirei alla luna.

Innaffierei con le mie lacrime le rose,
per sentire il dolore delle loro spine
e il carnoso bacio dei loro petali...


Dio mio, se io avessi un poco di vita...

Non lascerei passare un solo giorno
senza dire alle persone che amo,
che le amo.Convincerei tutti gli uomini e le donne
che sono i miei favoriti e
vivrei innamorato dell'amore.

Agli uomini proverei
quanto sbagliano al pensare
che smettono di innamorarsi
quando invecchiano, senza sapere
che invecchiano quando smettono di innamorarsi.

A un bambino gli darei le ali,
ma lascerei che imparasse a volare da solo.

Agli anziani insegnerei
che la morte non arriva con la vecchiaia
ma con la dimenticanza.

Tante cose ho imparato da voi, gli Uomini!

Ho imparato che tutto il mondo ama vivere
sulla cima della montagna,
senza sapere che la vera felicità
sta nel risalire la scarpata.
Ho imparato che
quando un neonato stringe con il suo piccolo pugno,
per la prima volta, il dito di suo padre,
lo tiene stretto per sempre.
Ho imparato che un uomo
ha il diritto di guardarne un altro
dall'alto al basso solamente
quando deve aiutarlo ad alzarsi.

Sono tante le cose
che ho potuto imparare da voi,
ma realmente,
non mi serviranno a molto,
perché quando mi metteranno
dentro quella valigia,
infelicemente starò morendo.

"La marionetta" (aka La lettera d'addio)
Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## Frithurik (29 Dicembre 2014)

Mancherai.
Mancherai negli occhi,
nella voce.
In ogni mia percezione.
Mancherai quando piove,
e i passanti si affrettano
con piegati ombrelli,
tra auto bloccate
e scarpe zuppe.
Mancherai col sole,
e le strade e i palazzi
riflettono luce e vita.
Mancherai nei miei passi,
nelle mie ore, nella mia strada
con le persone della mia vita.
Mancherai nel fiato,
e il petto si gonfia di malinconia,
e gli occhi di lacrime.
Perché anime siamo.
Anime legate,

come lacci di vecchie scarpe
che slacciati dopo tempo innumerevole,
tengono ancora le forme
e le curvature del nodo.

(anonimo) e qualcosa di mio.


----------



## lolapal (29 Dicembre 2014)

*tratto da "Di marmo e d'aria" di M.G. Maiorino*

Spalancati come due abissi
tesi e scintillanti come stelle
che mi sollevano in alto
ponte gettato tra noi due
nell'attimo incredulo della domanda
gli occhi del nostro cane come dirli
la corsa trattenuta dal prato
tutto di lei mi chiedeva ragione
non tu - la tua macchina era tornata -
un segreto abbracciammo oltre il pianto


----------



## Palladiano (29 Dicembre 2014)

*A te*

Stavo per dirti “addio”; ma subito
ho frenato la mia voce, e sono ancora qui.
Separarmi da te mi fa paura: è spaventoso,
come l’amara notte di Acheronte.
Splendore del mattino è il tuo; ma è muto
il giorno: tu invece mi porti in dono la tua voce,
anche più dolce di un canto di sirena. In lei è sospesa
ogni speranza del mio cuore.

Paolo silenziario


----------



## drusilla (30 Dicembre 2014)

*Miguel Hernández*

*Yo no quiero más luz que tu cuerpo ante el mío*
Yo no quiero más luz que tu cuerpo ante el mío:
 claridad absoluta, transparencia redonda.
 Limpidez cuya entraña, como el fondo del río,
 con el tiempo se afirma, con la sangre se ahonda.
¿Qué lucientes materias duraderas te han hecho,
 corazón de alborada, carnación matutina?
 Yo no quiero más día que el que exhala tu pecho.
 Tu sangre es la mañana que jamás se termina.
No hay más luz que tu cuerpo, no hay más sol: todo ocaso.
 Yo no veo las cosas a otra luz que tu frente.
 La otra luz es fantasma, nada más, de tu paso.
 Tu insondable mirada nunca gira al poniente.
Claridad sin posible declinar. Suma esencia
 del fulgor que ni cede ni abandona la cumbre.
 Juventud. Limpidez. Claridad. Transparencia
 acercando los astros más lejanos de lumbre.
Claro cuerpo moreno de calor fecundante.
 Hierba negra el origen; hierba negra las sienes.
 Trago negro los hojos, la mirada distante.
 Día azul. Noche clara. Sombra clara que vienes.
Yo no quiero más luz que tu sombra dorada
 donde brotan anillos de una hierba sombría.
 En mi sangre, fielmente por tu cuerpo abrasada,
 para siempre es de noche: para siempre es de día.
* * *
*Io non voglio altra luce che il tuo corpo sul mio*
Io non voglio altra luce che il tuo corpo sul mio:
 chiarità assoluta, trasparenza rotonda.
 Limpidezza il cui grembo, come il fondo del fiume,
 con il tempo si afferma, con il sangue si affonda.
Che lucenti e durevoli materie ti hanno fatto,
 oh cuore pieno d’alba, mia pelle mattutina?
 Io non voglio altro giorno che non sia dal tuo seno.
 Il tuo sangue è il domani che giammai si conclude.
Solo il tuo corpo è luce, sole: il resto è tramonto.
 Io non vedo le cose che al lume del tuo volto.
 Altra luce è lo spettro, niente più, del tuo passo.
 Il tuo sguardo insondabile mai si volge a ponente.
Chiarità senz’alcun declino. Somma essenza
 del lampo che non cede né abbandona la cima.
 Gioventù. Limpidezza. Chiarità. Trasparenza
 che fa vicini gli astri di fuoco più lontani.
Chiaro il tuo corpo bruno di fiamma fecondante.
 Erba nera l’origine, erba nera le tempie.
 Un sorso nero gli occhi e lo sguardo distante.
 Giorno blu. Notte chiara. Ombra chiara che vieni.
Io non voglio altra luce che l’ombra tua dorata
 dove spuntano anelli di un’erba che dà ombra.
 Nel mio sangue, con fede dal tuo corpo incendiato,
 per tutto il tempo è notte: per tutto il tempo è giorno.


----------



## drusilla (30 Dicembre 2014)

*oggi romanticismo a go-go: Bécquer*

_Volverán las oscuras golondrinas_
_en tu balcón sus nidos a colgar,_
_y otra vez con el ala a sus cristales_
_jugando llamarán._
_Pero aquellas que el  vuelo refrenaban_
_tu hermosura y mi dicha a contemplar,_
_aquellas que aprendieron nuestros nombres..._
_¡esas... no volverán!._
_Volverán las tupidas madreselvas_
_de tu jardín las tapias a escalar,_
_y otra vez a la tarde aún más hermosas_
_sus flores se abrirán._
_Pero aquellas, cuajadas de rocío_
_cuyas gotas mirábamos temblar_
_y caer como lágrimas del día..._
_¡esas... no volverán!_
_Volverán del amor en tus oídos_
_las palabras ardientes a sonar;_
_tu corazón de su profundo sueño_
_tal vez despertará._
_Pero mudo y absorto y de rodillas_
_como se adora a Dios ante su altar,_
_como yo te he querido...; desengáñate,_
_¡así... no te querrán!
_
Torneranno le nere rondini
e appenderanno i nidi sul tuo balcone,
e un'altra volta con l'ala sui vetri 
chiameranno per gioco;
ma quelle che frenavano il volo,
per contemplare la tua bellezza e la mia gioia,
quelle che impararono i nostri nomi,
quelle...non torneranno!
Torneranno le folte madreselve
per scalare le mura del tuo giardino,
e ancora una volta di sera, sempre più belli,
si apriranno i loro fiori;
ma quelle tempestate di rugiada,
le cui gocce guardavamo tremare
e cadere come lacrime del giorno...,
quelle...non tornerammo!
Torneranno le parole ardenti dell'amore
a risuonare nelle tue orecchie;
il tuo cuore dal suo profondo sonno
si potrà forse risvegliare;
ma muto e assorto e inginocchiato,
come si adora Dio sull'altare,
come io ti ho amato..., disingànnati:
così, nessuno ti potrà amare!


----------



## Palladiano (30 Dicembre 2014)

*Ritorniamo coi piedi per terra *

Dov'era la luna? ché il cielo
notava in un'alba di perla,
ed ergersi il mandorlo e il melo
parevano a meglio vederla.
Venivano soffi di lampi da un nero di nubi laggiù;
veniva una voce dai campi: chiù . . .

Le stelle lucevano rare
tra mezzo alla nebbia di latte:
sentivo il cullare del mare,
sentivo un fru fru tra le fratte;
sentivo nel cuore un sussulto,
com'eco d'un grido che fu.
Sonava lontano il singulto: chiù . . .

Su tutte le lucide vette
tremava un sospiro di vento:
squassavano le cavallette
finissimi sistri d'argento
(tintinni a invisibili porte che forse non s'aprono più? . . .);
e c'era quel pianto di morte. . .
chiù . . .


----------



## Frithurik (31 Dicembre 2014)

Per il mio cuore basta il tuo petto,
per la tua libertà bastano le mie ali.
Dalla mia bocca arriverà fino al cielo,
ciò ch'era addormentato sulla tua anima. In te è l'illusione di ogni giorno.
Giungi come la rugiada alle corolle.
Scavi l'orizzonte con la tua assenza.
Eternamente in fuga come l'onda. Ho detto che cantavi nel vento
come i pini e come gli alberi di nave.
Com'essi sei alta e taciturna.
E ti rattristi d'improvviso, come un viaggio. Accogliente come una vecchia strada.
Ti popolano echi e voci nostalgiche.
mi son svegliato e a volte emigrano e fuggono
uccelli che dormivano nella tua anima.
Pablo Neruda


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Gennaio 2015)

Il giorno di Capodanno (Pablo Neruda)

Il primo giorno dell'anno
Lo distinguiamo dagli altri
come se fosse un cavallino
diverso da tutti i cavalli.
Gli adorniamo la fronte con un nastro,gli posiamo sul collo sonagli colorati,
e a mezzanotte lo andiamo a ricevere
come se fosse un esploratore
che scende da una stella.
Come il pane, assomiglia al pane di ieri.
Come un anello a tutti gli anelli.
La terra accoglierà questo giorno
dorato, grigio, celeste,
lo dispiegherà in colline,
lo bagnerà con frecce di trasparente pioggia
e poi, lo avvolgerà nell'ombra.
Eppure,
piccola porta della speranza,
nuovo giorno dell'anno,
sebbene tu sia uguale agli altri
come i pani a ogni altro pane,
ci prepariamo a viverti in altro modo,
ci prepariamo a mangiare, a fiorire, a sperare.​


----------



## Frithurik (2 Gennaio 2015)

*La notte del 31*

Io che preferirei
non esserci,
io
senza te.
Io che gioco a star bene,
che aspetto la neve.
Noi perduti
definitivamente,
decisi.
Io che parlo di giustizia
di tasse, di favori
di scarpe nuove
e vecchi colori.
Io che dimentico la poesia
io che ricordo la tua pelle.
Mi versano da bere
ed ogni rintocco
è una pugnalata
al cuore.​


----------



## hellstrom (3 Gennaio 2015)

Terra Rossa e Pioggia Scrosciante


----------



## hellstrom (4 Gennaio 2015)

*The second coming - Yeats*



    Turning and turning in the widening gyre
    The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
    Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
    Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
    The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
    The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
    The best lack all conviction, while the worst
    Are full of passionate intensity.
    Surely some revelation is at hand;
    Surely the Second Coming is at hand.
    The Second Coming! Hardly are those words out
    When a vast image out of Spiritus Mundi
    Troubles my sight: a waste of desert sand;
    A shape with lion body and the head of a man,
    A gaze blank and pitiless as the sun,
    Is moving its slow thighs, while all about it
    Wind shadows of the indignant desert birds.
    The darkness drops again but now I know
    That twenty centuries of stony sleep
    Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle,
    And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,
    Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?


----------



## Palladiano (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ti auguro tempo



Non ti auguro un dono qualsiasi,

ti auguro soltanto quello che i più non hanno.

Ti auguro tempo, per divertirti e per ridere;

se lo impiegherai bene potrai ricavarne qualcosa.



Ti auguro tempo, per il tuo fare e il tuo pensare,

non solo per te stesso, ma anche per donarlo agli altri.

Ti auguro tempo, non per affrettarti a correre,

ma tempo per essere contento.



Ti auguro tempo, non soltanto per trascorrerlo,

ti auguro tempo perché te ne resti:

tempo per stupirti e tempo per fidarti

e non soltanto per guardarlo sull’orologio.



Ti auguro tempo per guardare le stelle

e tempo per crescere, per maturare.

Ti auguro tempo per sperare nuovamente e per amare.

Non ha più senso rimandare.



Ti auguro tempo per trovare te stesso,

per vivere ogni tuo giorno, ogni tua ora come un dono.

Ti auguro tempo anche per perdonare.

Ti auguro di avere tempo per la vita.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che io possa esser dannato
se non ti amo
e se così non fosse
non capirei più niente
tutto il mio folle amore
lo soffia il cielo
lo soffia il cielo
così

ahh ma l'erba soavemente delicata
di un profumo che da gli spasimi
ahh tu non fossi mai nata
tutto il mio folle amore
lo soffia il cielo
lo soffia il cielo
così

il derubato che sorride
ruba qualcosa al ladro
ma il derubato che piange
ruba qualcosa a se stesso
perciò io vi dico
finché sorriderò
tu non sarai perduta

ma queste son parole
e non ho mai sentito
che un cuore, un cuore affranto
si cura
l'unico e tutto il mio folle amore
lo soffia il cielo
lo soffia il cielo
così

(P.P. Pasolini)


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che io possa esser dannato
> se non ti amo
> e se così non fosse
> non capirei più niente
> ...


complimenti, posti sempre
poesie molto belle


----------



## Palladiano (6 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> complimenti, posti sempre
> poesie molto belle


Mi fa piacere che ti piacciano. E che non siamo "perse" qui Sopra


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che ti piacciano. E che non siamo "perse" qui Sopra


no, non sono perse
qui crescono


----------



## Palladiano (8 Gennaio 2015)

Rimani così,
mentre navigo nei tuoi occhi,
sulle rotte del passato,
tra le secche delle delusioni,
le tempeste delle passioni,
le spiagge dei momenti felici,
dei baci emozionati.

Rimani così, immobile,
mentre ti guardo
e annego in te.
Nei tuoi pensieri,
negli antichi sorrisi,
nelle lacrime dei giorni tristi.
Quando il nostro orizzonte
sembrava infinitamente lontano.

paolo carbonaio


----------



## Palladiano (10 Gennaio 2015)

Vorrei perdermi tra le tue braccia
nell'intimità della sera,
dimenticando il mondo che ci circonda
e fermando il tempo..

Mentre il tuo dolce sorriso
si infrange nei miei occhi come un onda impetuosa
pieni di Te...
toccandomi il cuore come per magia.

E ti stringo forte a me

...quanto Ti Amo.......infinito Amore mio,

accarezzo le tue calde labbra
i tuoi lunghi capelli
scomplighiati dall'amore,
assaporando il tuo profumo pieno di passione per me..

Addormentandomi cosi
dolcemente
e risvegliarmi felice 
nuovamente nel tuo sorriso.

( giovanni salvatore paddeu)


----------



## Palladiano (15 Gennaio 2015)

come siete aridi o digiuni, fate fare tutto a me.


Di te rimane anche questo pezzo
di terra di pianura, nostra pianura
e madre che ci diede il nome.
Un piccolo frammento, poche zolle
ammutolite anch’esse al tuo svanire.
C’è profumo di vino e verderame
e qualche sparsa pianta di albicocca,
un fico e la tua voce che mi suggeriva
di assaggiarne il frutto con la goccia.
Io cammino, lungo i confini incerti
che il vicino di anno in anno erode
a poco a poco, e cammino negli occhi,
nei riflessi, come un cane a cercare
qualche impronta, o l’ odore.
La terra, credo, assorbe e accoglie -
mentre la benna abbatte questa vigna
e il mostro sferragliante la tritura -
la mia disordinata insofferenza
agli inutili altari. Nelle giovani foglie
tutti i passi, le voci.


(Stefano Leoni)


----------



## Palladiano (17 Gennaio 2015)

Sono bellissime le stelle, lo so.

Mille colori divini hanno quei fiori,

ma io per essi non ho occhi, né amore.

Altra bellezza non vedo nella natura,

che te, mio bene, solo te!

Divina è la voce che suona triste

tra i rami che rivestono l’albero,

ma io nemmeno dell’usignolo che trilla

sento la melodia, né odo altra armonia

che te, mio bene, solo te!

L’aria che bacia i bei fiori

respira celeste incenso di profumi agresti.

Io non sento, l’anima mia non coglie,

non avverte né aspira altro profumo

fragrante che te, mio bene, solo te!

Belli sono quei frutti saporiti,

prelibato il nettare del grappolo.

Ho fame e sete… assetato

affamato sono tanto…

ma di baci tuoi, mio bene, di te!

Tenera al tocco è una zolla fiorita

morbida al petto mio che si distende,

ma chi, vicino a te, ricerca ansioso

un’altra carezza o un altro piacere

prova che non sia tu, mio bene, solo tu?

A te tutti i miei sensi accorrono fusi in uno solo.

Sento, odo, respiro, in te, per te deliro.

Con te sta la mia morte,

a te la mia vita ho dato,

se giungerà la morte,

sarà un morire per te!


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> come siete aridi o digiuni, fate fare tutto a me.
> 
> 
> Di te rimane anche questo pezzo
> ...


non è una questione di aridità
ma forse anche si
e che a volte...
...non so spiegare...


----------



## Palladiano (19 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è una questione di aridità
> ma forse anche si
> e che a volte...
> ...non so spiegare...


Dai pubblica una poesia
Scegli
È come svelare un po' di sé


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Gennaio 2015)

I wandered lonely as a cloud
That floats on high o'er vales and hills,
When all at once I saw a crowd,
A host, of golden daffodils;
Beside the lake, beneath the trees,
Fluttering and dancing in the breeze.

Continuous as the stars that shine
And twinkle on the milky way,
They stretched in never-ending line
Along the margin of a bay:
Ten thousand saw I at a glance,
Tossing their heads in sprightly dance.

The waves beside them danced; but they
Out-did the sparkling waves in glee:
A poet could not but be gay,
In such a jocund company:
I gazed--and gazed--but little thought
What wealth the show to me had brought:

For oft, when on my couch I lie
In vacant or in pensive mood,
They flash upon that inward eye
Which is the bliss of solitude;
And then my heart with pleasure fills,
And dances with the daffodils. 


William Wordsworth


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Gennaio 2015)

Per gli insonni...


The pains of sleep


Ere on my bed my limbs I lay,
It hath not been my use to pray
With moving lips or bended knees ;
But silently, by slow degrees,
My spirit I to Love compose,
In humble trust mine eye-lids close,
With reverential resignation,
No wish conceived, no thought exprest,
Only a sense of supplication ;
A sense o'er all my soul imprest
That I am weak, yet not unblest,
Since in me, round me, every where
Eternal Strength and Wisdom are.

But yester-night I prayed aloud
In anguish and in agony,
Up-starting from the fiendish crowd
Of shapes and thoughts that tortured me :
A lurid light, a trampling throng,
Sense of intolerable wrong,
And whom I scorned, those only strong !
Thirst of revenge, the powerless will
Still baffled, and yet burning still !
Desire with loathing strangely mixed
On wild or hateful objects fixed.
Fantastic passions ! maddening brawl !
And shame and terror over all !
Deeds to be hid which were not hid,
Which all confused I could not know
Whether I suffered, or I did :
For all seemed guilt, remorse or woe,
My own or others still the same
Life-stifling fear, soul-stifling shame.

So two nights passed : the night's dismay
Saddened and stunned the coming day.
Sleep, the wide blessing, seemed to me
Distemper's worst calamity.
The third night, when my own loud scream
Had waked me from the fiendish dream,
O'ercome with sufferings strange and wild,
I wept as I had been a child ;
And having thus by tears subdued
My anguish to a milder mood,
Such punishments, I said, were due
To natures deepliest stained with sin,--
For aye entempesting anew
The unfathomable hell within,
The horror of their deeds to view,
To know and loathe, yet wish and do !
Such griefs with such men well agree,
But wherefore, wherefore fall on me ?
To be beloved is all I need,
And whom I love, I love indeed. 


Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Palladiano (19 Gennaio 2015)

Spesso ripeto sottovoce
che si deve vivere di ricordi solo 
quando mi sono rimasti pochi giorni.
Quello che e’ passato 
e’ come se non ci fosse mai stato.
Il passato e’ un laccio che 
stringe la gola alla mia mente
e toglie energie per affrontare il mio presente.
Il passato e’ solo fumo 
di chi non ha vissuto.
Quello che ho gia’ visto
non conta piu’ niente.
Il passato ed il futuro
non sono realta’ ma solo effimere illusioni.
Devo liberarmi del tempo
e vivere il presente giacche’ non esiste altro tempo 
che questo meraviglioso istante.

(alda merini)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Spesso ripeto sottovoce
> che si deve vivere di ricordi solo
> quando mi sono rimasti pochi giorni.
> Quello che e’ passato
> ...


splendidi versi. Adoro Alda Merini.:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Gennaio 2015)

*John Keats*

SENZA DI TE

Non posso esistere senza di te. 
Mi dimentico di tutto tranne che di rivederti: 
la mia vita sembra che si arresti lì, 
non vedo più avanti. 
Mi hai assorbito. 
In questo momento ho la sensazione 
come di dissolvermi: 
sarei estremamente triste 
senza la speranza di rivederti presto. 
Avrei paura a staccarmi da te. 
Mi hai rapito via l'anima con un potere 
cui non posso resistere; 
eppure potei resistere finché non ti vidi; 
e anche dopo averti veduta 
mi sforzai spesso di ragionare 
contro le ragioni del mio amore. 
Ora non ne sono più capace. 
Sarebbe una pena troppo grande. 
Il mio amore è egoista. 
Non posso respirare senza di te. 

JOHN KEATS


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Non dà sollievo il tempo; mentivate*

Non dà sollievo il tempo; mentivate
dicendo che sarebbe stata breve
la mia pena. Lo sento nella pioggia
che piange, alla marea che si ritira;
sciolte le vecchie nevi ad ogni picco,
le foglie dell’altr’anno son fumo sui sentieri;
non cosí per l’amaro della morte,
che resta, opprime il cuore, abita in me.
Ho paura d’andare in troppi luoghi
che traboccano della sua memoria.
E se respiro in qualche quieta stanza
ignota al passo e al volto luminoso,
dico “non c’è memoria, qui, di lui”
e resto frastornata a ricordarlo.

- Edna St. Vincent Millay, "L'amore non è cieco"
Trad. di Silvio Raffo


----------



## Frithurik (19 Gennaio 2015)

[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial][SIZE=-1][SIZE=+1]*Come son pesanti i giorni, 
A nessun fuoco posso riscaldarmi, 
non mi ride ormai nessun sole, 
tutto è vuoto, 
tutto è freddo e senza pietà, 
ed anche le care limpide stelle 
mi guardano senza conforto, 
da quando ho appreso nel mio cuore, 
che anche l'amore può morire. 


Federico Garcia Lorca 
*[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Flavia (19 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Dai pubblica una poesia
> Scegli
> È come svelare un po' di sé


ora sono di fretta
magari poi con calma


----------



## Palladiano (19 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ora sono di fretta
> magari poi con calma


Con calma si
Aspetto


----------



## ipazia (19 Gennaio 2015)

*pater noster*

Padre Nostro che sei nei cieli
Restaci
E noi resteremo sulla terra
Che qualche volta è così attraente
Con i suoi misteri di New York
E i suoi misteri di Parigi
Che ben valgono i misteri della Trinità
Con il suo minuscolo canale dell'Ourcq
La sua grande Muraglia Cinese
Il suo fiume di Morlaix
Le sue caramelle alla Menta
Con il suo Oceano Pacifico
E le sue due vasche alle Tuileries
Con i suoi bravi bambini e i suoi mascalzoni
Con tutte le meraviglie del mondo
Che sono là
Con semplicità sulla terra

A tutti offerte
Sparse
Esse stesse meravigliate d'esser tali meraviglie
E che non osano confessarselo
Come una bella ragazza nuda che mostrarsi non osa
Con le spaventose sventure del mondo
Che sono legioni
Con i loro legionari
Con i loro carnefici
Con i padroni di questo mondo
I padroni con i loro pretoni gli spioni e marmittoni
Con le stagioni
Con le annate
Con le belle figliole e i vecchi coglioni
Con la paglia della miseria che imputridisce nell'acciaio dei cannoni


J. Prevert
.​
​


----------



## Flavia (19 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Con calma si
> Aspetto


adoro Alda Merini
*Ho conosciuto in te meraviglie
*
Ho conosciuto in te le meraviglie
meraviglie d'amore sì scoperte
che parevano a me delle conchiglie
ove odorano il mare e le deserte
spiagge corrive e lì dentro l'amore
mi son persa come alla bufera
sempre tenendo fermo questo cuore
che amava una chimera.


----------



## Palladiano (20 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> adoro Alda Merini
> *Ho conosciuto in te meraviglie
> *
> Ho conosciuto in te le meraviglie
> ...


Piace molto anche a me
:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Gennaio 2015)

La semplicità è mettersi nudi davanti agli altri.
E noi abbiamo tanta difficoltà ad essere veri con gli altri.
Abbiamo timore di essere fraintesi, di apparire fragili,
di finire alla mercè di chi ci sta di fronte.
Non ci esponiamo mai.
Perché ci manca la forza di essere uomini,
quella che ci fa accettare i nostri limiti,
che ce li fa comprendere, dandogli senso e trasformandoli in energia, in forza appunto.
Io amo la semplicità che si accompagna con l'umiltà.
Mi piacciono i barboni.
Mi piace la gente che sa ascoltare il vento sulla propria pelle,
sentire gli odori delle cose,
catturarne l'anima.
Quelli che hanno la carne a contatto con la carne del mondo.
Perché lì c'è verità, lì c'è dolcezza, lì c'è sensibilità, lì c'è ancora amore.

*Alda Merini
*


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Gennaio 2015)

La vita
sarebbe
forse più facile
se io
non ti avessi mai incontrata.

Meno tristezza
ogni volta
che dobbiamo separarci
meno paura
della prossima separazione
e di quella che ancora verrà.

E anche poco
di quella nostalgia impotente
che quando non ci sei
vuole l'impossibile
e subito
fra un istante
e che poi
poiché non è possibile
resta turbata
e respira a fatica.

La vita
sarebbe forse
più facile
se io
non ti avessi incontrata.

Soltanto non sarebbe
la mia vita.

*Erich Fried
*


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

*io qui vagando*

Io qui vagando al limitare intorno,
Invan la pioggia invoco e la tempesta,
Acciò che la ritenga al mio soggiorno.
Pure il vento muggia nella foresta,
E muggia tra le nubi il tuono errante,
Pria che l’aurora in ciel fosse ridesta.
O care nubi, o cielo, o terra, o piante,
Parte la donna mia: pietà, se trova
Pietà nel mondo un infelice amante.
O turbine, or ti sveglia, or fate prova
Di sommergermi, o nembi, insino a tanto
Che il sole ad altre terre il dì rinnova.
S’apre il ciel, cade il soffio, in ogni canto
Posan l’erbe e le frondi, e m’abbarbaglia
Le luci il crudo Sol pregne di pianto. 


(Giacomo Leopardi)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io qui vagando al limitare intorno,
> Invan la pioggia invoco e la tempesta,
> Acciò che la ritenga al mio soggiorno.
> Pure il vento muggia nella foresta,
> ...


grande Leopardi... Pall hai visto il film "Il giovane favoloso" ?


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> grande Leopardi... Pall hai visto il film "Il giovane favoloso" ?


No ma lo vedrò quanto prima


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

*diluente*

La vicina del numero quattordici rideva oggi sulla porta
da dove un mese fa è uscito il funerale del figlio piccolo.
Rideva in modo naturale con l'anima nel volto.
D'accordo: è la vita.
Il dolore non dura perchè il dolore non dura.
D'accordo.
Ripeto: d'accordo.
Ma il mio cuore non è d'accordo.
Il mio cuore romantico fa delle sciarade con l'egoismo della vita.
Ecco la lezione, o anima di gente!
Se la madre dimentica il figlio che uscì da lei ed è morto,
chi si prenderà la briga di ricordarsi di me?
Sono solo al mondo, come un mattone rotto...
Posso morire come la rugiada si asciuga...
Per un'arte naturale della natura solare...
Posso morire per volontà dell'oblio,
posso morire come nessuno...
Ma questo duole,
questo è indecente per chi ha un cuore...
Questo...
Sì, questo mi rimane nella strozza come un sandwich alle lacrime...
Gloria? Amore? L'anelito di un'anima umana?
Apoteosi alla rovescia...
Datemi acqua minerale, che voglio dimenticare la Vita!...




fernando pessoa


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Sia ch'io viva a dettare il tuo epitaffio,
sia che tu sopravviva mentre io marcirò in terra,
non potrà morte di qui sradicar la tua memoria,
pur quando ogni mio merito sarà dimenticato.
Di qui il tuo nome trarrà vita immortale,
anche s'io debba, morto, non lasciar più ricordo,
la terra a me darà sol la fossa comune,
mentre tu avrai tomba degli uomini negli occhi.
Tuo sepolcro saranno i miei versi soavi,
che occhi non ancor nati leggeranno,
e le lingue future parleran del tuo essere,
quando tutti che in questo mondo respirano saranno morti,
tu continuerai a vivere (tal virtù ha la mia penna)
là dove l'alito vitale spira: sulle bocche degli uomini.

(W.Shakespeare)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho bisogno di denaro. 
Ho bisogno di sentimenti, 
di parole, di parole scelte sapientemente, 
di fiori detti pensieri, 
di rose dette presenze, 
di sogni che abitino gli alberi, 
di canzoni che facciano danzare le statue, 
di stelle che mormorino all' orecchio degli amanti. 
Ho bisogno di poesia, 
questa magia che brucia la pesantezza delle parole, 
che risveglia le emozioni e dà colori nuovi. 

Alda Merini


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

O via più bianca e fredda
di lei che spesso fa parer men belle
col suo splendor le stelle;
turba il suo puro argento
o nube o pioggia o vento,
nulla il tuo bel candore e i vaghi giri.
E s'in me lieta miri,
sia la mia vita un sogno ed io contento.

(T. Tasso)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Gennaio 2015)

*Non star lontana da me un solo giorno*

Non star lontana da me un solo giorno, perché,
perché, non so dirlo, è lungo il giorno,
e ti starò attendendo come nelle stazioni
quando in qualche parte si addormentano i treni.
Non andartene per un’ora perché allora
in quell’ora s’uniscono le gocce dell’insonnia
e forse tutto il fumo che va cercando casa
verrà ancora a uccidere il mio cuore perduto.
Ahi non s’infranga la tua figura nell’arena,
ahi, non volino le tue palpebre nell’assenza:
non andartene per un minuto, adorata,
perché in quel minuto sarai andata sì lungi
che attraverserò tutta la terra interrogando
se tornerai o se mi lascerai morire.

(P.Neruda)


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *Non star lontana da me un solo giorno*
> 
> Non star lontana da me un solo giorno, perché,
> perché, non so dirlo, è lungo il giorno,
> ...


Bella


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Gennaio 2015)

Stringiti a me, abbandonati a me, sicura.
Io non ti mancherò e tu non mi mancherai.
Troveremo, troveremo la verità segreta
su cui il nostro amore potrà riposare per sempre,
immutabile.
Non ti chiudere a me, non soffrire sola,
non nascondermi il tuo tormento!
Parlami, quando il cuore ti si gonfia di pena.
Lasciami sperare che io potrei consolarti.
Nulla sia taciuto fra noi e nulla sia celato.
Oso ricordarti un patto che tu medesima hai posto.
Parlami e ti risponderò sempre senza mentire.
Lascia che io ti aiuti, poiché da te mi viene tanto bene!

(Gabriele D'Annunzio)


----------



## Palladiano (26 Gennaio 2015)

Io sarò albero se ti farai
fiore d'un albero:
se rugiada sarai mi farò fiore.
Rugiada diverrò se tu sarai
raggio di sole:
così, mio amore, noi ci uniremo.	      	
Se, mia fanciulla, tu sarai cielo
io diverrò, allora, una stella:
se, mia fanciulla, tu sarai inferno,
io, per amarti, mi dannerò.
(Alessandro Petröfi)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io sarò albero se ti farai
> fiore d'un albero:
> se rugiada sarai mi farò fiore.
> Rugiada diverrò se tu sarai
> ...


deliziosa


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

*In limine*

Godi se il vento ch'entra nel pomario
vi rimena l'ondata della vita:
qui dove affonda un morto
viluppo di memorie,
orto non era, ma reliquiario.

Il frullo che tu senti non è un volo,
ma il commuoversi dell'eterno grembo;
vedi che si trasforma questo lembo
di terra solitario in un crogiuolo.

Un rovello è di qua dall'erto muro.
Se procedi t'imbatti
tu forse nel fantasma che ti salva:
si compongono qui le storie, gli atti
scancellati pel giuoco del futuro.

Cerca una maglia rotta nella rete
che ci stringe, tu balza fuori, fuggi!
Va, per te l'ho pregato,- ora la sete 
mi sarà lieve, meno acre la ruggine…

E. Montale


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

Senz'addii m'hai lasciato e senza pianti;
devo di ciò accorarmi?
Tu non piangevi perchè avevi tanti,
tanti baci da darmi.
Durano sì certe amorose intese
quanto una vita e più.
Io so un amore che ha durato un mese,
e vero amore fu.

Umberto Saba


----------



## drusilla (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Senz'addii m'hai lasciato e senza pianti;
> devo di ciò accorarmi?
> Tu non piangevi perchè avevi tanti,
> tanti baci da darmi.
> ...


Ommamma mia mi ha fatto piangere


----------



## FataIgnorante (27 Gennaio 2015)

Forse è tutto vero
ogni volta che ci pensavo
e infatti non ne facevo mistero

Ma domani non saremo noi
la vita è passata in un soffio
e adesso da solo ci penserò poi


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ommamma mia mi ha fatto piangere


E la sai drusilla una cosa? Mi fa piacere.
Non fraintendere.
Io non ci riesco, quasi mai


Ps
Quella poesia è il mio saluto a tutti voi!


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Forse è tutto vero
> ogni volta che ci pensavo
> e infatti non ne facevo mistero
> 
> ...


Fata
Mi sorprendi!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Fata
> Mi sorprendi!!


E' mia, scritta in quel momento. Giuro


dove cazzo vai stronzo? Ti ho scritto in privato!


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Forse è tutto vero
> ogni volta che ci pensavo
> e infatti non ne facevo mistero
> 
> ...


complimenti è molto bella


Palladiano ha detto:


> E la sai drusilla una cosa? Mi fa piacere.
> Non fraintendere.
> Io non ci riesco, quasi mai
> 
> ...


ho sempre pensato
che il pianto sia un mezzo
per purificarsi dentro, le lacrime
portano via dolori ed amarezze...
...a volte....
se vai mi spiace, leggo sempre
con grande interesse le tue selezioni letterarie
in ogni caso auguri per tutto


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> complimenti è molto bella
> 
> ho sempre pensato
> che il pianto sia un mezzo
> ...


Grazie Flavia 
Sono contento di sapere che leggevi con piacere


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Grazie Flavia
> Sono contento di sapere che leggevi con piacere


non sono in un momento
in cui riesco a contribuire
con contenuti questo angolo
ma non l'ho mai abbandonato
in bocca al lupo,
ti auguro un buon nuovo inizio


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2015)

*"Temo di perdere la meraviglia
dei tuoi occhi di statua e la cadenza
che di notte mi posa sulla guancia
la rosa solitaria del respiro.
Temo di essere lungo questa riva
...un tronco spoglio, e quel che più m'accora
e' non avere fiore, polpa, argilla
per il verme di questa sofferenza."
GARCIA LORCA*


----------



## drusilla (27 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> *"Temo di perdere la meraviglia
> dei tuoi occhi di statua e la cadenza
> che di notte mi posa sulla guancia
> la rosa solitaria del respiro.
> ...


Grande Federico... il mio concittadino. ¡Ay Federico García, llama a la guardia civil!


----------



## Flavia (28 Gennaio 2015)

Scritto con inchiostro verde
L'inchiostro verde crea giardini, selve, prati,
fogliami dove cantano le lettere,
parole che son alberi,
frasi che son verdi costellazioni.

Lascia che le parole mie scendano e ti ricoprano
come una pioggia di foglie su un campo di neve,
come la statua l'edera,
come l'inchiostro questo foglio.
Braccia, cintura,collo, seno,
la fronte pura come il mare,
la nuca di bosco in autunno,
i denti che mordono un filo d'erba.

Segni verdi costellano il tuo corpo
come il corpo dell'albero le gemme.
Non t'importi di tante piccole cicatrici luminose:
guarda il cielo e il suo verde tatuaggio di stelle.

 Octavio Paz


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (29 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Scritto con inchiostro verde
> L'inchiostro verde crea giardini, selve, prati,
> fogliami dove cantano le lettere,
> parole che son alberi,
> ...


:up:bellissima.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (29 Gennaio 2015)

Potrei perfettamente escluderti dalla mia vita,
non rispondere alle tue telefonate, non aprirti la porta di casa,
non pensarti, non desiderarti,
non cercarti nei posti comuni e non rivederti più,
girare per le strade dove so che tu non passi,
eliminare dalla mia memoria ogni istante condiviso con te,
ogni ricordo del tuo ricordo,
dimenticare il tuo viso fino al punto di non riconoscerti,
rispondere evasivamente quando mi domanderanno di te
e fare come se tu non fossi mai esistita.
Però ti amo.

DARÍO JARAMILLO AGUDELO


----------



## lolapal (29 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Potrei perfettamente escluderti dalla mia vita,
> non rispondere alle tue telefonate, non aprirti la porta di casa,
> non pensarti, non desiderarti,
> non cercarti nei posti comuni e non rivederti più,
> ...


Che bella! Grazie! 

E adoro il tuo avatar...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che bella! Grazie!
> 
> *E adoro il tuo avatar.*..


appena lo cambio te lo invio !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi stesso smetti di criticare il tuo corpo.
Accettalo com’è senza preoccuparti degli sguardi altrui.
Non ti amano perché sei bella.
Sei bella perché ti amano.

 Alejandro Jodorowsky Prullansky


----------



## lolapal (30 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> appena lo cambio te lo invio !


Ci conto!


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

*José Hierro*

*QUiSIERA ESTA TARDE NO ODIAR*
   Quisiera esta tarde no odiar,
no llevar en mi frente la nube sombría.
Quisiera tener esta tarde unos ojos más claros
para posarlos serenos en la lejanía.
   Debe de ser tan hermoso decir:
"Creo en las cosas que existen y en otras
        que acaso no existan,
en todas la cosas que pueden salvarme,
        aunque ignore su nombre;
conozco la fruta dorada que da la alegría."
   Quisiera esta tarde no odiar,
sentirme ligero, ser río que canta, ser viento 
        que mueve la espiga.
Miro al Poniente. Atardecen los largos caminos
        que van a la noche,
que dan su cansancio a la noche, que van 
        a la noche a soñar en su negra mentira.

*VORREI NON ODIARE QUESTA SERA*
    Vorrei non odiare questa sera,
non portare sulla mia fronte la nube oscura.
Questa sera vorrei avere occhi più chiari
per posarli sereni nella lontananza.
   Dev'essere bellissimo poter dire:
"Credo nelle cose che esistono e in altre
        che probabilmente non esistono,
in tutte le cose che possono salvarmi,
        anche ignorando il loro nome;
conosco la frutta dorata che dona l'allegria."
   Vorrei non odiare questa sera,
sentirmi leggero, essere fiume che canta, 
        essere vento che muove la spiga.
Guardo a ponente. S'abbuiano i lunghi percorsi 
        che vanno nella notte,
che donano la loro stanchezza alla notte, che entrano 
        nella notte a sognare nella sua grande menzogna.
(traduzione Alessio Brandolini, da _Alégria_, 1947)


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

*due di guitarre*

GUITARRA
Habrá un silencio verde
todo hecho de guitarras destrenzadas
La guitarra es un pozo
con viento en vez de agua.
§​E sarà un silenzio verde,
tutto fatto di chitarre sfilacciate.
La chitarra è un pozzo
con vento invece di acqua
*GERARDO DIEGO*

*
*
_*La guitarra - Federico Garcia Lorca
*
Empieza el llanto __
de la guitarra.
Se rompen las copas
de la madrugada. 
Empieza el llanto
de laguitarra.                                                                      
Es inútil
callarla.
Es imposible
callarla.
Llorra monótona
como llora el agua,
como llora el viento
sobre la nevada.
Es imposible
callarla.
Llora por cosas
lejanas.
Arena del Sur caliente
que pide camelias blancas.
Llora flecha sin blanco,
la tarde sin mañana,
y el primer pájaro muerto
sobre la rama.
¡Oh guitarra!
Corazón malherido
por cinco espadas._
_
Incominciail pianto 
della chitarra. 
Si rompono le coppe 
dell'alba. 
Incomincia il pianto 
della chitarra. 
È inutile 
farla tacere. 
È impossibile 
farla tacere. _
_Piange monotona 
come piange l'acqua, 
come piange il vento 
sulla neve. 
E impossibile 
farla tacere. 
Piange per cose 
lontane. 
Arena del caldo meridione 
che chiede camelie bianche. 
Piange freccia senza bersaglio 
la sera senza domani 
e il primo uccello morto 
sul ramo. 
Oh, chitarra, 
cuore trafitto 
da cinque spade!_


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2015)

non posso dare verdi
ma tanti fiori virtuali a voi


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non posso dare verdi
> ma tanti fiori virtuali a voi


Tanti fiori a te che coltivi quest'angolo di pace[emoji4]


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tanti fiori a te che coltivi* quest'angolo di pace*[emoji4]


pace and love


----------



## Flavia (31 Gennaio 2015)

forse se si è credenti
potrebbe essere una consolazione


Se mi ami non piangere!
 Se conoscessi il mistero immenso del cielo dove ora vivo; 
se potessi vedere e sentire quello che io sento e vedo in questi orizzonti senza fine 
e in questa luce che tutto investe e penetra, non piangeresti se mi ami!

Sono ormai assorbito dall'incanto di Dio, 
delle sue espressioni di sconfinata bellezza.
 Le cose di un tempo sono così piccole e meschine al confronto!
 Mi è rimasto l'amore per te, una tenerezza che non hai mai conosciuto!
 Ci siamo amati e conosciuti nel tempo: ma tutto era allora così fugace e limitato!

Io vivo nella serena e gioiosa attesa del tuo arrivo fra noi:tu pensami così;
nelle tue battaglie pensa a questa meravigliosa casa, dove non esiste la morte,
 e dove ci disseterà insieme, nel trasporto più puro e più intenso,
 alla fonte inestinguibile della gioia e dell'amore!

Non piangere più se veramente mi ami!

G. PERICO S.J.


----------



## lolapal (31 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse se si è credenti
> potrebbe essere una consolazione
> 
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Flavietta! 

E' strana questa che hai postato... non so, se guardi le parole dovrebbe essere in qualche modo delicata e positiva, mentre invece mi lascia una strana sensazione addosso, come di amarezza... non saprei...
Poi, volevo chiederti: nel testo c'è proprio scritto "severamente" nell'ultimo verso?

Grazie! :bacissimo:


----------



## Flavia (31 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Flavietta!
> 
> E' strana questa che hai postato... non so, se guardi le parole dovrebbe essere in qualche modo delicata e positiva, mentre invece mi lascia una strana sensazione addosso, come di amarezza... non saprei...
> Poi, volevo chiederti: nel testo c'è proprio scritto "severamente" nell'ultimo verso?
> ...


ciao grazie
non mi ero accorta di aver riportato male
quel severamente, è un veramente


----------



## lolapal (31 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao grazie
> non mi ero accorta di aver riportato male
> quel severamente, è un veramente


Così ha più senso...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse se si è credenti
> potrebbe essere una consolazione
> 
> 
> ...


molto bella Flavia...
un po' sullo "stesso stile" conosco questa :

“La MORTE non è niente.
Sono solamente passato dall’altra parte: è come fossi nascosto nella stanza accanto.
Io sono sempre io e tu sei sempre tu.
Quello che eravamo prima l’uno per l’altro lo siamo ancora.
Chiamami con il nome che mi hai sempre dato, che ti è familiare; parlami nello stesso modo affettuoso che hai sempre usato.
Non cambiare tono di voce, non assumere un’aria solenne o triste.
Continua a ridere di quello che ci faceva ridere, di quelle piccole cose che tanto ci piacevano quando eravamo insieme.
Prega, sorridi, pensami!
Il mio nome sia sempre la parola familiare di prima: pronuncialo senza la minima traccia d’ombra o di tristezza.
La nostra vita conserva tutto il significato che ha sempre avuto: è la stessa di prima, c’è una continuità che non si spezza.
Perché dovrei essere fuori dai tuoi pensieri e dalla tua mente, solo perché sono fuori dalla tua vista?
Non sono lontano, sono dall’altra parte, proprio dietro l’angolo.
Rassicurati, va tutto bene.
Ritroverai il mio cuore, ne ritroverai la tenerezza purificata.
Asciuga le tue lacrime e non piangere, se mi ami:
il tuo sorriso è la mia pace.”

Henry Scott Holland

n.b. spesso in rete questa preghiera viene attribuita a Sant'Agostino.. ma l'autore è Henry Scott Holland pare faccia parte di un sermone pronunciato dopo la morte del re Edoardo VI.


----------



## Flavia (31 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> molto bella Flavia...
> un po' sullo "stesso stile" conosco questa :
> 
> “La MORTE non è niente.
> ...


grazie, 
grazie di cuore


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie,
> grazie di cuore


Di nulla Flavia, è un piacere trovare persone come te con cui condividere qualcosa che amo profondamente : la poesia !


----------



## Flavia (31 Gennaio 2015)

Se un giorno non mi vedessi più varcare la soglia della porta
come sono solita fare,
alza gli occhi al cielo turchese di un nuovo giorno
e cercami fra le stelle che accendono la luce della volte celeste,
fra le odoroso ginestre gialle che incorniciano le nostre colline.
Cercami negli occhi di chi ami.
Cerami nel silenzio del tuo Cuore.*
(Stephanie Sorrel )
*


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Febbraio 2015)

La speranza è un essere piumato
che si posa sull’anima,
canta melodie senza parole
e non finisce mai.

EMILY DICKINSON


----------



## Flavia (2 Febbraio 2015)

l'ho già postata
ma questa sera, va tanto bene...

Se.......
Se non puoi essere un pino sul monte,
sii una saggina nella valle,
ma sii la migliore piccola saggina
sulla sponda del ruscello.
Se non puoi essere un albero,
sii un cespuglio.
Se non puoi essere un'autostrada
sii un sentiero.
Se non puoi essere il sole,
sii una stella.
Sii sempre il meglio
di ciò che sei.
Cerca di scoprire il disegno
che sei chiamato ad essere,
poi mettiti a realizzarlo nella vita.
M.L.King


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Per le mie sorelle...*

Per tutte le costole bastonate e rotte.
Per ogni animale sbalzato dal suo nido
e infranto nel suo meccanismo d'amore.
Per tutte le seti che non furono saziate
fino alle labbra spaccate alla caduta
e all'abbaglio. Per i miei fratelli
nelle tane. E le mie sorelle
nelle reti e nelle tele e nelle
sprigionate fiamme e nelle capanne
e rinchiuse e martoriate. Per le bambine
mai strappate. E le perle nel fondale
marino. Per l'inverno che mi piace
e l'urlo della ragazza
quel suo tentare la fuga invano.

Per tutto questo conoscere e amare
eccomi. Per tutto penetrare e accogliere
eccomi. Per ondeggiare col tutto
e forse cadere eccomi
che ognuno dei semi inghiottiti
si farà in me fiore
fino al capogiro del frutto lo giuro.

Che qualunque dolore verrà
puntualmente cantato, e poi anche
quella leggerezza di certe
ore, di certe mani delicate, tutto sarà
guardato mirabilmente
ascoltata ogni onda di suono, penetrato
nelle sue venature ogni canto ogni pianto
lo giuro adesso che tutto è
impregnato di spazio siderale.
Anche in questa brutta città appare chiaro
sopra i rumorosissimi bar
lo spettro luminoso della gioia.
Questo lo giuro.
_
da "Naturale sconosciuto" di Mariangela Gualtieri_


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (6 Febbraio 2015)

E se mi devi amare per null'altro sia 
che per amore.Non dire "L'amo per il 
suo sorriso, il suo sguardo, il modo 
gentile di parlare, per le sue idee 
che si accordano alle mie e che un giorno 
mi resero sereno". Queste cose possono 
Amato, in sé mutare o mutare per te. 
Così fatto un amore può disfarsi. 
E ancora non amarmi per la pietà che 
le mie guance asciuga. Può scordare 
il pianto chi ebbe a lungo il tuo 
conforto, e perdere così il tuo amore. 
Ma amami solo per amore dell'amore, 
che cresca in te, in un'eternità d'amore !

Elisabeth Barret Browning


----------



## lolapal (9 Febbraio 2015)

*da "Sponda degli insonni"*

Mi barcameno fra ore lunghissime
popolo io l'insonnia
con bruschi giri di gambe
con scorribande
per mari mai navigati
dagli umani della specie
precipito dentro maree di buio
condenso il respiro in ondate.
L'intero movimento delle acque
l'ondulatirio moto
tracima nel mio sangue
e non si dorme neanche un minuto
neanche un pezzo di sonno viene concesso
al fasciame del corpo
che allora naviga nella visione
di soglia fre le ore.
Non c'è dolore ma una pace
che poi precipita in fossa disperata
quando una stanchezza sommata
ad altra conduce.

Mariangela Gualtieri "Bestia di gioia"


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un Amico

Cos'è per te un amico,
Perché tu debba cercarlo
Per ammazzare il tempo?
Cercalo sempre per vivere il tempo.
Deve colmare infatti le tue necessità,
non il tuo vuoto.
E nella dolcezza dell'amicizia
Ci siano risate,
E condivisione di momenti gioiosi.
Poiché nella rugiada
delle piccole cose
Il cuore trova il suo mattino
E si rinfresca 

Kalhil Gibran


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2015)

*Nel fumo*

Quante volte t'ho atteso alla stazione
nel freddo, nella nebbia. Passeggiavo
tossicchiando, comprando giornali innominabili,
fumando Giuba poi soppresse dal ministro
dei tabacchi, il balordo!
Forse un treno sbagliato, un doppione oppure una
sottrazione. Scrutavo le carriole
dei facchini se mai ci fosse dentro
il tuo bagaglio, e tu dietro, in ritardo.
poi apparivi, ultima. È un ricordo
tra tanti altri. Nel sogno mi perseguita.
(E. Montale)


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Quante volte t'ho atteso alla stazione
> nel freddo, nella nebbia. Passeggiavo
> tossicchiando, comprando giornali innominabili,
> fumando Giuba poi soppresse dal ministro
> ...


Bella, Flavia. Cavolo. Ferisce.


----------



## Flavia (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bella, Flavia. Cavolo. Ferisce.


si, 
per me ha un significato particolare...


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

_How happy is the blameless vestal's lot!
The world forgetting, by the world forgot.
*Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind!*
Each pray'r accepted, and each wish resign'd._


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> _How happy is the blameless vestal's lot!
> The world forgetting, by the world forgot.
> *Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind!*
> Each pray'r accepted, and each wish resign'd._


cara Drusi
come sarebbe bello
poter cancellare...


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> cara Drusi
> come sarebbe bello
> poter cancellare...


Darei un rene sai... ti giuro


----------



## Palladiano (20 Febbraio 2015)

Non t’amo più… È un finale banale.
Banale come la vita, banale come la morte.
Spezzerò la corda di questa crudele romanza,
farò a pezzi la chitarra: ancora la commedia perché recitare!
Al cucciolo soltanto, a questo mostriciattolo peloso, non è dato capire
perché ti dai tanta pena e perché io faccio altrettanto.
Lo lascio entrare da me, e raschia la tua porta,
lo lasci passare tu, e raschia la mia porta, C’è da impazzire, con questo dimenio continuo…
O cane sentimentalone, non sei che un giovanotto…
Ma io non cederò al sentimentalismo.
Prolungar la fine equivale a continuare una tortura.
Il sentimentalismo non è una debolezza, ma un crimine
quando di nuovo ti impietosisci, di nuovo prometti
e provi, con sforzo, a mettere in scena un dramma
dal titolo Ottuso “Un amore salvato”.
È fin dall’inizio che bisogna difendere l’amore
dai “mai” ardenti e dagli ingenui “per sempre! “.
E i treni ci gridavano: “Non si deve promettere! “.
E i fili fischiavano “Non si deve promettere! “.
I rami che s’incrinavano e il cielo annerito dal fumo
ci avvertivano, ignoranti presuntuosi,
che è ignoranza l’ottimismo totale,
che per la speranza c’è più posto senza grandi speranze.
È meno crudele agire con sensatezza e giudiziosamente soppesare gli anelli
prima di infilarseli, secondo il principio dei penitenti incatenati.
È meglio non promettere il cielo e dare almeno la terra,
non impegnarsi fino alla morte, ma offrire almeno l’amore d’un momento.
È meno crudele non ripetere “ti amo”, quando tu ami.
È terribile dopo, da quelle stesse labbra
sentire un suono vuoto, la menzogna, la beffa, la volgarità
quando il mondo falsamente pieno, apparirà falsamente vuoto.
Non bisogna promettere… L’amore è inattuabile.
Perché condurre all’inganno, come a nozze?
La visione è bella finché non svanisce.
È meno crudele non amare, quando dopo viene la fine.
Guaisce come impazzito il nostro povero cane,
raspando con la zampa ora la mia, ora la tua porta.
Non ti chiedo perdono per non amarti più.
Perdonami d’averti amato.

(Evgenij Aleksandrovič Evtušenko)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non t’amo più… È un finale banale.
> Banale come la vita, banale come la morte.
> Spezzerò la corda di questa crudele romanza,
> farò a pezzi la chitarra: ancora la commedia perché recitare!
> ...


Ciao


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano, un abbraccio. Mi ha fatto piangere questo cazzo di poesia scusami la lirica[emoji4]


----------



## Palladiano (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Palladiano, un abbraccio. Mi ha fatto piangere questo cazzo di poesia scusami la lirica[emoji4]


drusilla oltre che a me questa poesia l'ho trascritta anche pensando a te.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> drusilla oltre che a me questa poesia l'ho trascritta anche pensando a te.


Vabbè, a sto punto dedica qualcosa pure a me.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> drusilla oltre che a me questa poesia l'ho trascritta anche pensando a te.


grazie! ma oltre struggerci che facciamo? mettiamo da parte poesie e musiche e altre cose struggenti e tentiamo di svagarci? anche insieme? :carneval: (scherzo e lo sai)


----------



## Palladiano (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> grazie! ma oltre struggerci che facciamo? mettiamo da parte poesie e musiche e altre cose struggenti e tentiamo di svagarci? anche insieme? :carneval: (scherzo e lo sai)


lo so 
prometto che posterò qualche poesia che apre alla speranza. che di quella ce ne deve sempre essere.
Mi hanno accusato (schernito direi) di credere ancora nell'Amore di mai smettere di cercarlo.
Ma mica sono l'unico. E qualche poeta che ci crede lo conosco eccome...

...Elio Pecora per esempio:

Posso anche dire che l’amore è eterno,
che dura sempre se sta acceso dentro;
e vale anche l’amore di domani
e quello che chiamammo ieri amore.

Ed è amore andarsene in un treno
incontro al cielo che si veste d’ombre,
il vento che respira nelle foglie,
archi di luce a una festa lontana.

Ed è amore la voce nel telefono,
il ricordo improvviso che dispare,
il gesto, il giuramento che non vale
se tutto corre, muta, si tramuta.

Così ripeto che l’amore è eterno
perché ognuno ha bisogno d’amore,
mai smette di cercarlo il desiderio,
lo chiama nell’attesa che non cede:

amore che ogni giorno ci accompagna.


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> lo so
> prometto che posterò qualche poesia che apre alla speranza. che di quella ce ne deve sempre essere.
> Mi hanno accusato (schernito direi) di credere ancora nell'Amore di mai smettere di cercarlo.
> Ma mica sono l'unico. E qualche poeta che ci crede lo conosco eccome...
> ...


che belle

sentivo la tua mancanza qui


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> lo so
> prometto che posterò qualche poesia che apre alla speranza. che di quella ce ne deve sempre essere.
> Mi hanno accusato (schernito direi) di credere ancora nell'Amore di mai smettere di cercarlo.
> Ma mica sono l'unico. E qualche poeta che ci crede lo conosco eccome...
> ...



Bellissime parole.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Febbraio 2015)

*tu  mi scegliesti*

Tu mi scegliesti un giorno
ma solo per un momento.
Riversasti in me
tutto il tuo amore, la tua pena,
la tua disperata voglia di vivere
poi te ne andasti e da allora
mai più ti rividi.

Io ti scelsi quel giorno
ti scelsi per l'eternità
e t'incoronai regina.
Anche se ti trattenni
per un solo istante
la tua grazia
m'incatenò per sempre.

Che peccato che il tempo
sia stato tiranno con noi,
che peccato non ci abbia
concesso un altro incontro.
Piccola storia d'amore
potevi diventare più grande,
più ricca, più bella.

No, giusto così.
Il tempismo del destino
ti ha resa infinita.

(David Pierini)


----------



## drusilla (23 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Tu mi scegliesti un giorno
> ma solo per un momento.
> Riversasti in me
> tutto il tuo amore, la tua pena,
> ...


Che meraviglia. 

(Comunque non c'è un'opera d'arte, anche se eccelsa, che valga la sofferenza umana che c'è dietro. Secondo me)


----------



## Palladiano (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che meraviglia.
> 
> (Comunque non c'è un'opera d'arte, anche se eccelsa, che valga la sofferenza umana che c'è dietro. Secondo me)



tenderei ad essere d'accordo. ma può essere invece che l'arte (ad esempio la poesia ma anche la pittura) sia stata la via di fuga dalla realtà degli artisti. dipingendoo ssi sono costruiti un rifugio simbolico e visionario in cui forse quella sofferenza si alleviava (vedi van gogh,munch o antonio ligabue).Così come scrivendo versi in cui sfogare la malinconia e il male di vivere (Plath, Dickinson, le lettere di Paul e Nelly )http://www.corriere.it/salute/neuro...an_a7f3838a-6940-11e2-a947-c004c7484908.shtml)
Quindi si, nulla vale la sofferenza ma forse l'arte allevia questa sofferenza. Non ne è la causa ma la temporanea effimera medicina


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> tenderei ad essere d'accordo. ma può essere invece che l'arte (ad esempio la poesia ma anche la pittura) sia stata la via di fuga dalla realtà degli artisti. dipingendoo ssi sono costruiti un rifugio simbolico e visionario in cui forse quella sofferenza si alleviava (vedi van gogh,munch o antonio ligabue).Così come scrivendo versi in cui sfogare la malinconia e il male di vivere (Plath, Dickinson, le lettere di Paul e Nelly )http://www.corriere.it/salute/neuro...an_a7f3838a-6940-11e2-a947-c004c7484908.shtml)
> Quindi si, nulla vale la sofferenza ma forse l'arte allevia questa sofferenza. Non ne è la causa ma la temporanea effimera medicina


Bentornato


----------



## Palladiano (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Il canto della tenebra*

La luce del crepuscolo si attenua:
Inquieti spiriti sia dolce la tenebra
Al cuore che non ama più!
Sorgenti sorgenti abbiam da ascoltare,
Sorgenti, sorgenti che sanno
Sorgenti che sanno che spiriti stanno
Che spiriti stanno a ascoltare......
Ascolta: la luce del crepuscolo attenua
Ed agli inquieti spiriti è dolce la tenebra:
Ascolta: ti ha vinto la Sorte:
Ma per i cuori leggeri un’altra vita è alle porte:
Non c’è di dolcezza che possa uguagliare la Morte
Più Più Più
Intendi chi ancora ti culla:
Intendi la dolce fanciulla
Che dice all’orecchio: Più Più
Ed ecco si leva e scompare
Il vento: ecco torna dal mare
Ed ecco sentiamo ansimare
Il cuore che ci amò di più!
Guardiamo: di già il paesaggio
Degli alberi e l’acque è notturno
Il fiume va via taciturno......
Pùm! mamma quell’omo lassù! 

(Dino Campana)


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

spesso succede proprio il contrario .non credo che van gogh stesse meglio quando dipingeva come pavese scrivendo potesse mai lenire il suo male di vivere.
secondo me in tanti quadri e in tanti libri  ci sono stati apici di dolore infinito





Palladiano ha detto:


> tenderei ad essere d'accordo. ma può essere invece che l'arte (ad esempio la poesia ma anche la pittura) *sia stata la via di fuga dalla realtà degli artisti.* dipingendoo ssi sono costruiti un rifugio simbolico e visionario in cui forse quella sofferenza si alleviava (vedi van gogh,munch o antonio ligabue).Così come scrivendo versi in cui sfogare la malinconia e il male di vivere (Plath, Dickinson, le lettere di Paul e Nelly )http://www.corriere.it/salute/neuro...an_a7f3838a-6940-11e2-a947-c004c7484908.shtml)
> Quindi si, nulla vale la sofferenza* ma forse l'arte allevia questa sofferenza.* Non ne è la causa ma la temporanea effimera medicina


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso succede proprio il contrario .non credo che van gogh stesse meglio quando dipingeva come pavese scrivendo potesse mai lenire il suo male di vivere.
> *secondo me in tanti quadri e in tanti libri  ci sono stati apici di dolore infinito*


per chi ha potuto esternarlo quel dolore..non sempre si puo', o comunuqe non attraverso libri e arte


----------



## Flavia (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Imitazione*

Lungi dal proprio ramo,
Povera foglia frale,
Dove vai tu? - Dal faggio
Là dov'io nacqui, mi divise il vento.
Esso, tornando, a volo
Dal bosco alla campagna,
Dalla valle mi porta alla montagna.
Seco perpetuamente
Vo pellegrina, e tutto l'altro ignoro.
Vo dove ogni altra cosa,
Dove naturalmente
Va la foglia di rosa,
E la foglia d'alloro.
(G. Leopardi)


----------



## Palladiano (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso succede proprio il contrario .non credo che van gogh stesse meglio quando dipingeva come pavese scrivendo potesse mai lenire il suo male di vivere.
> secondo me in tanti quadri e in tanti libri ci sono stati apici di dolore infinito


si può essere. io non posso saperlo. forse nemmeno tu.
preferisco credere che campana quando scriveva le sue poesie trovasse una pace momentanea. Di certo van gogh non stava meglio dipingendo. malato era e malato rimaneva. ma chissà? nell'atto del dipingere non è possibile che si estraniasse, che entrasse in un mondo in cui la malattia non lo metteva in difficoltà, non lo rendeva un diverso un reietto? Un mondo in cui era possibile "abbandonarsi" alla malattia o alla follia e dove questo abbandono liberatorio, ancorché effimero, fosse piacevole?
E ancora: non era quello del dipingere o dello scrivere o del comporre musica un modo anzi IL modo che avevano per comunicare col mondo, per parlare di sè al mondo. E questo essere liberi di comunicare col proprio linguaggio non pensi che possa essere stato benefico per questi artisiti? (Schumann parlava con le voci che sentiva e diceva di aver scritto parte della sua musica sotto dettatura, probabilmente schizofrenico fu rinchiuso in manicomio ove pensarono bene di adottare come cura l'isolamento totale che lo condusse al suicidio)
Insomma quell'arte è forse la unica porta di accesso al loro mondo 

chiudo con l'ultima poesia scritta da Hölderlin poco prima di morire già gravemente schizofrenico.


Riluce il giorno aperto agli uomini d'immagini,
quando traspare il verde dai più lontani piani,
ed al tramonto inclini la luce della sera,
bagliori delicati fan mite il nuovo giorno.
Appare spesso un mondo chiuso ed annuvolato
dubbioso interno all'uomo, il senso più crucciato,
la splendida natura i giorni rasserena,
sta la domanda oscura del dubbio più lontana


----------



## Palladiano (2 Marzo 2015)

Senza di te tornavo, come ebbro,
non più capace d'esser solo, a sera
quando le stanche nuvole dileguano
nel buio incerto.
Mille volte son stato così solo
dacché son vivo, e mille uguali sere
m'hanno oscurato agli occhi l'erba, i monti
le campagne, le nuvole.
Solo nel giorno, e poi dentro il silenzio
della fatale sera. Ed ora, ebbro,
torno senza di te, e al mio fianco
c'è solo l'ombra.
E mi sarai lontano mille volte, 
e poi, per sempre. Io non so frenare
quest'angoscia che monta dentro al seno;
essere solo.


(P.P. Pasolini)


----------



## Palladiano (4 Marzo 2015)

*solo così (questa la dedico a me stesso)*

_So ben poco._
_Ciò che mi hanno insegnato_
_e le mie esperienze personali_
_bastano appena per un pugno di verità._
_Le ripeto tra la gente_
_che in apparenza la pensa come me,_
_e le colloco_
_tra me e gli altri come uno steccato,_
_dietro cui i miei pensieri particolari_
_si muovono al sicuro._
_Non temo di parlare in pubblico,_
_ma definire le cose_
_in quanto tali, esattamente,_
_esige forza._
_Devi essere aperto_
_come una ferita,_
_perché il vero nome delle cose_
_è nascosto_
_sotto il primo, il secondo e_
_il terzo strato delle parole_
_o ancora più in fondo._
_Non è possibile scavare_
_di continuo nel proprio intimo_
_senza conseguenze durature_
_e inoltre è perfino inutile_
_guidare teste che corrono a vuoto_
_e forestieri, giunti da lontano,_
_attraverso una miniera,_
_ricca di metalli che_
_nemmeno apprezzano._
_Soltanto_
_per non dimenticare chi sono,_
_e per coloro_
_che senza questo alimento_
_non riescono a vivere,_
_penetro spontaneamente_
_come il simbolico pellicano_
_nel mio cuore tenebroso._
_Così intendo questo mondo._
_E non so vivere_
_diversamente._
_Tutto il resto è sonno_
_e nulla.
(Kajetan Kovič)
_


----------



## Palladiano (4 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Lungi dal proprio ramo,
> Povera foglia frale,
> Dove vai tu? - Dal faggio
> Là dov'io nacqui, mi divise il vento.
> ...


Imitazione (la Foglia)
.... la sapevo a memoria...che ricordi.
Bellissima
grazie Flavia


----------



## Flavia (4 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Imitazione (la Foglia)
> .... la sapevo a memoria...che ricordi.
> Bellissima
> grazie Flavia


ricordi...
... in tema di ricordi
oggi pensavo ad una poesia
che ho tanto amato, 
con un significato per me importante
legata ad un momento 
passato della mia vita
ora quella poesia la detesto
rappresenta ora solo una bugia...


----------



## Palladiano (5 Marzo 2015)

_Nei tuoi pensieri tutto il giorno, tu nei miei._
_Gli uccelli cantano al riparo di un albero._
_Sopra la preghiera della pioggia, un blu sterminato,_
_non il paradiso, che non va da nessuna parte, senza fine._
_Perché mai le nostre vite si allontanano_
_da noi stesse, mentre rimaniamo intrappolate nel tempo,_
_in fila verso la morte? Sembra che nulla possa mutare_
_lo schema dei nostri giorni, alterare la rima_
_data da lutto in assonanza con diletto._
_Poi sopraggiunge l’amore come un volo lesto di uccelli_
_dalla terra al paradiso dopo la pioggia. Un tuo bacio,_
_rievocato, sfila, come fossero perle, questa catena di parole._
_Cieli immensi ci congiungono, unendo qui a lì._
_Desiderio e passione nell’aria che pensa._
Carol Ann Duffy


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> _Nei tuoi pensieri tutto il giorno, tu nei miei._
> _Gli uccelli cantano al riparo di un albero._
> _Sopra la preghiera della pioggia, un blu sterminato,_
> _non il paradiso, che non va da nessuna parte, senza fine._
> ...


OT Felice di rileggerti - Fine OT


----------



## Palladiano (6 Marzo 2015)

Mi nasconda la notte e il dolce vento.
Da casa mia cacciato e a te venuto
mio romantico amico fiume lento.
Guardo il cielo e le nuvole e le luci
degli uomini laggiù così lontani
sempre da me. Ed io non so chi voglio
amare ormai se non il mio dolore.
La luna si nasconde e poi riappare
- lenta vicenda inutilmente mossa
sovra il mio capo stanco di guardare.

Sandro Penna


----------



## Palladiano (7 Marzo 2015)

Perché mi vedi stanco, ferito,
così silenziosa arrivi
e mi offri in te il riposo,
la pace che rompe le mie catene?

Perché mi vedi nudo, secco,
al punto di essere quasi terra,
nelle tue due mani porti la chiave
per aprirmi la pace completa?

Vattene via, lontana dal mio fianco,
dove io non ti possa vedere.
Nudo, triste, miserabile,
senza altro letto che l'erba,
senza altro bicchiere che la mia mano,
senza altro tetto che le stelle
né altro amico che la stanchezza
di sentieri e di strade,
resisto a dormire il tuo sonno,
ad essere la mia ombra, madre nera.
Vattene via, lontana dal mio fianco,
dove io non ti possa vedere,
che povero e cieco e solitario
e ferito e triste amo la terra,
dove trovo, ogni mattina,
la certezza di essere materia.
José Hierro


----------



## Palladiano (8 Marzo 2015)

Marzo lucendo nell'aria
Con vena sottile rinnova
L'esangue terra invernale
E come occhio di bimbo
Tutto s'apre a guardare,
E dà i riccioli al vento.
Che val, primavera, con spire
Irrequiete turbare
L'inerte mia spoglia?
Fra quattro mura di libri e d'ombre,
Sopra pagine ingombre,
L'amabil giovinezza
Qui s'infosca e si spezza,
L'amabil giovinezza
Che tranne sé
Non ha chi non conosca;
Che val, primavera, con avida
Gioia invitare il mio senso
All'ebbrezza del sole e del vento?
Dall'incessante via
Una canzone appassionata esulta,
E un rider sento d'uomini e di donne
Che nel lavoro preparan le voglie:
Dalle pagine ingombre, ottenebrato
Il mio volto s'alza a chiedere
La verità della vita
Che l'àttimo contrasta
E il dolor solo accoglie.
Ma il dolore non basta
E l'amore non viene.

Clemente Rebora


----------



## Fantastica (8 Marzo 2015)

_

No te enamores de una mujer que lee, de una mujer que siente demasiado, de una mujer que escribe…
No te enamores de una mujer culta, maga, delirante, loca.
No te enamores de una mujer que piensa, que sabe lo que sabe y además sabe volar; una mujer segura de sí misma.
No te enamores de una mujer que se ríe o llora haciendo el amor, que  sabe convertir en espíritu su carne; y mucho menos de una que ame la  poesía (esas son las más peligrosas), o que se quede media hora  contemplando una pintura y no sepa vivir sin la música.
No te enamores de una mujer a la que le interese la política y que sea  rebelde y vertigue un inmenso horror por las injusticias. Una a la que le  gusten los juegos de fútbol y de pelota y no le guste para nada ver  televisión. Ni de una mujer que es bella sin importar las  características de su cara y de su cuerpo.
No te enamores de una mujer intensa, lúdica y lúcida e irreverente.
No quieras enamorarte de una mujer así.
Porque cuando te enamoras de una mujer como esa, se quede ella contigo o  no, te ame ella o no, de ella, de una mujer así, JAMAS se regresa. _
Martha Rivera-Garrido (Santo Domingo, 1960)


----------



## Palladiano (9 Marzo 2015)

_Ancora mi struggo per l’angoscia dei desideri,_
_Ancora l’anima mia ti desidera,_
_E nella tenebra dei ricordi_
_Ancora io rivedo il tuo volto…_
_Il tuo caro, indimenticabile volto,_
_Che è sempre, e ovunque, davanti a me,_
_Così inafferrabile, così immutato_
_Come una stella nel cielo notturno…_

_Fëdor Ivanovič Tjutčev_


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> _Ancora mi struggo per l’angoscia dei desideri,_
> _Ancora l’anima mia ti desidera,_
> _E nella tenebra dei ricordi_
> _Ancora io rivedo il tuo volto…_
> ...


o.mamma.mia


----------



## Palladiano (9 Marzo 2015)

É bellissima e struggente. L'ho letta e riletta ieri notte


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> É bellissima e struggente. L'ho letta e riletta ieri notte


Ma stai così male?


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

*A un olmo secco* -
Al vecchio olmo, spaccato dalla folgore
e nel mezzo marcito,
con le piogge d'aprile e il sole a maggio,
sono spuntate alcune verdi foglie.
 Oh, l'olmo secolare sopra il colle
ch'è lambito dal Duero! La corteccia
bianchiccia da un gialligno musco è tinta
nel tronco putrefatto e polveroso.
Come i pioppi canori, che sorvegliano
 il cammino e la riva, non sarà
di rossicci usignuoli popolato.
S'arrampica su esso di formiche
un esercito in fila, e nelle viscere
tramanos i ragni le lor grigie tele.
Olmo del Duero, prima che t'abbatta
con l'ascia il legnaiuolo, e il falegname
 trasformi in un mozzo di campana ,
stanga di carro o giogo di carrettai
prima che rosso nel camino arda
domani in qualche misera casetta.
sull'orlo d'una strada;
prima che ti annienti un turbine e ti schianti
il soffio delle candide montagne;
prima che il fiume ti sospinga al mare
per valli e per burroni, 
olmo, voglio annotare nei miei appunti
la grazia  del tuo ramo rinverdito.
Anche il mio cuore aspetta,
alla luce guardando ed alla vita, 
altro prodigio della primavera. 

Al olmo viejo, hendido por el rayo 
y en su mitad podrido, 
con las lluvias de abril y el sol de mayo 
algunas hojas verdes le han salido.
  ¡El olmo centenario en la colina 
que lame el Duero! Un musgo amarillento 
le mancha la corteza blanquecina 
al tronco carcomido y polvoriento.
  No será, cual los álamos cantores 
que guardan el camino y la ribera, 
habitado de pardos ruiseñores.
  Ejército de hormigas en hilera 
va trepando por él, y en sus entrañas 
urden sus telas grises las arañas.
  Antes que te derribe, olmo del Duero, 
con su hacha el leñador, y el carpintero 
te convierta en melena de campana, 
lanza de carro o yugo de carreta; 
antes que rojo en el hogar, mañana, 
ardas en alguna mísera caseta, 
al borde de un camino; 
antes que te descuaje un torbellino 
y tronche el soplo de las sierras blancas; 
antes que el río hasta la mar te empuje 
por valles y barrancas,  
olmo, quiero anotar en mi cartera 
la gracia de tu rama verdecida. 
Mi corazón espera 
también, hacia la luz y hacia la vida, 
otro milagro de la primaAl olmo viejo, hendido por el rayo 
y en su mitad podrido, 
con las lluvias de abril y el sol de mayo 
algunas hojas verdes le han salido.
  ¡El olmo centenario en la colina 
que lame el Duero! Un musgo amarillento 
le mancha la corteza blanquecina 
al tronco carcomido y polvoriento.
  No será, cual los álamos cantores 
que guardan el camino y la ribera, 
habitado de pardos ruiseñores.
  Ejército de hormigas en hilera 
va trepando por él, y en sus entrañas 
urden sus telas grises las arañas.
  Antes que te derribe, olmo del Duero, 
con su hacha el leñador, y el carpintero 
te convierta en melena de campana, 
lanza de carro o yugo de carreta; 
antes que rojo en el hogar, mañana, 
ardas en alguna mísera caseta, 
al borde de un camino; 
antes que te descuaje un torbellino 
y tronche el soplo de las sierras blancas; 
antes que el río hasta la mar te empuje 
por valles y barrancas,  
olmo, quiero anotar en mi cartera 
la gracia de tu rama verdecida. 
*Mi corazón espera 
también, hacia la luz y hacia la vida, 
otro milagro de la primavera.*

​








_Antonio Machado, 4 de mayo de 1912_


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

*Luis Alberto de Cuenca*

*DNA *

_DNA o ADN, poco importa
si en castellano o en inglés: el caso
es que me muero por tus proteínas,
por tus aminoácidos, por todo
lo que fuiste una vez, cuando tus padres
vinieron de cenar algo achispados
y, después de tirar de la cadena,
hicieron una nueva con tu nombre,
con tus curvas y con tus fantasías.
Dame una foto de tu DNA
tamaño DNI, que me retuerzo
de ganas de mirarla a todas horas.
_
*DNA*


DNA o ADN, poco importa
se in spagnolo o inglese: il fatto
è che muoio per le tue proteine;
per i tuoi aminoacidi, per tutto
ciò che fosti un tempo, quando i tuoi genitori
finita la cena abbastanza sbronzi
dopo aver tirato la catena,
ne fecero una nuova con il tuo nome,
le tue curve e le tue fantasie.
Dammi una tua foto DNA
formato tessera, che mi struggo
dalla voglia di guardarla tutto il tempo.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Marzo 2015)

Ieri sera si JB


----------



## Flavia (9 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ieri sera si JB


il tempo aiuta
forza


----------



## Flavia (9 Marzo 2015)

*Un sogno dentro un sogno
*


Questo mio bacio accogli sulla fronte! 
E, da te ora separandomi, 
lascia che io ti dica 
che non sbagli se pensi 
che furono un sogno i miei giorni; 
e, tuttavia, se la speranza volò via 
in una notte o in un giorno, 
in una visione o in nient'altro, 
è forse per questo meno svanita? 
Tutto quello che vediamo, quel che sembriamo 
non è che un sogno dentro un sogno. 

Sto nel fragore 
di un lido tormentato dalla risacca, 
stringo in una mano 
granelli di sabbia dorata. 
Soltanto pochi! E pur come scivolano via, 
per le mie dita, e ricadono sul mare! 
Ed io piango - io piango! 
O Dio! Non potrò trattenerli con una stretta più salda? 
O Dio! Mai potrò salvarne 
almeno uno, dall'onda spietata? 
Tutto quel che vediamo, quel che sembriamo 
non è che un sogno dentro un sogno?

(E. A. Poe)


----------



## Palladiano (10 Marzo 2015)

flavia, è stupenda


----------



## Palladiano (10 Marzo 2015)

E' vero credetemi è accaduto
di notte su di un ponte
guardando l'acqua scura
con la dannata voglia
di fare un tuffo giu'

D'un tratto
qualcuno alle mie spalle
forse un angelo
vestito da passante
mi portò via dicendomi così:
Meraviglioso, ma come non ti accorgi
di quanto il mondo sia meraviglioso,
meraviglioso perfino il tuo dolore
potrà guarire poi meraviglioso
ma guarda intorno a te
che doni ti hanno fatto
ti hanno inventato il mare
tu dici non ho niente
ti sembra niente il sole
la vita, l'amore

Meraviglioso il bene di una donna
che ama solo te meraviglioso
la luce di un mattino
l'abbraccio di un amico
il viso di un bambino meraviglioso

(Riccardo Pazzaglia)


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E' vero credetemi è accaduto
> di notte su di un ponte
> guardando l'acqua scura
> con la dannata voglia
> ...


pazzaglia?
ossignur


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

La vita oscilla
tra il sublime e l'immondo
con qualche propensione
per il secondo
ne sapremo di più
dopo le ultime elezioni
che si terranno lassù
o laggiù o in nessun luogo
perchè siamo già eletti
tutti quanti
e chi non lo fu
sta assai meglio quaggiù
e quando se ne accorge
è troppo tardi.
Les jeux sont faits
dice il croupier, per l'ultima volta
e il suo cucchiaione
spazza le carte.


eugenio montale


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pazzaglia?
> ossignur


E' il testo di una canzone ben nota, caro il mio Joker.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' il testo di una canzone ben nota, caro il mio Joker.


infatti


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> infatti


e quindi? 
pazzaglia ha fatto mille cose ma personalmente lo trovo triste


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?
> pazzaglia ha fatto mille cose ma personalmente lo trovo triste


Sti cazzi, nel caso specifico il testo e la relativa canzone sono di una bellezza radiosa. Tornatene nella cripta.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?
> pazzaglia ha fatto mille cose ma personalmente lo trovo triste


E quindi io mi limiterei a giudicare il testo che ha scritto.
Per alcuni anche montale e leopardi sono tristi.
É un giudizio sulla persona o cosa?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E quindi io mi limiterei a giudicare il testo che ha scritto.
> Per alcuni anche montale e leopardi sono tristi.
> É un giudizio sulla persona o cosa?


sulla persona, personalissimo


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' il testo di una canzone ben nota, caro il mio Joker.



bellissime entrambe le interpretazioni
sia del grandissimo Modugno
e dei bravissimi Negramaro

[video=youtube;2csJMgZ8HDQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2csJMgZ8HDQ[/video]

[video=youtube;7qBNen83r1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qBNen83r1Y[/video]


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2015)

Ciao



*Friedrich Hölderlin, Canto del destino di Iperione – 1798*

_Voi errate in alto, nella luce_
_    su tenero suolo, genii beati!
_
_       Splendidi aure divine_
_         vi sfiorano leggere_
_           come le dita dell’artista_
_              le sacre corde._

_Sciolti dal destino, come il poppante_
_       che dorme, respirano gli immortali;_
_          pudico, in boccio timido avvolto_
_             eterno fiorisce per essi lo spirito,_
_                 e gli occhi beati guardano_
_                     in placida eterna chiarità._

_Ma a noi è dato_
_    in nessun luogo trovar pace,_
_       dileguano, cadono,_
_          nel dolore gli uomini_
_              ciecamente_
_                 di ora in ora,_
_                     come acqua da pietra_
_                        a pietra lanciata,_
_                           senza mai fine, giù nell’ignoto
_


(Friedrich Hölderlin, _Canto del destino di Iperione_, in _Le liriche_, 
a cura di Enzo Mandruzzato, Milano, Adlephi, 1977, seconda edizione 1993)



Testo originale:

*Friedrich Hölderlin, Hyperions Schicksalslied – 1798
*

_Ihr wandelt droben im Licht_
_  Auf weichem Boden, selige Genien!_
_     Glänzende Götterlüfte_
_        Rühren euch leicht,_
_          Wie die Finger der Künstlerin_
_             Heilige Saiten._

_Schicksallos, wie der schlafende_
_   Säugling, atmen die Himmlischen;_
_     Keusch bewahrt_
_       In bescheidener Knospe,_
_           Blühet ewig_
_             Ihnen der Geist,_
_               Und die seligen Augen_
_                  Blicken in stiller_
_                      Ewiger Klarheit._

_Doch uns ist gegeben,_
_    Auf keiner Stätte zu ruhn,_
_      Es schwinden, es fallen_
_           Die leidenden Menschen_
_             Blindlings von einer_
_                 Stunde zur andern,_
_                   Wie Wasser von Klippe_
_                      Zu Klippe geworfen,_
_                          Jahr lang ins Ungewisse hinab._



sienne


----------



## Palladiano (11 Marzo 2015)

*la casa vuota*

_Vado alla casa dove non vivremo_
_a guardare i muri che non si alzeranno._
_Passeggio per le stanze_
_e apro le finestre_
_perché entri il Tempo di Ieri invecchiato._
_Se vedessi!_
_Tra le buganvillee_
_stancamente giocano_
_i figli che mai avremo._
_Io li guardo. Loro mi guardano._
_Il mio cuore fuma._
_Questo è il luogo_
_in cui il mio cuore fuma._
_E a quest’ora,_
_nel balcone, zitta,_
_io so che anche tu muori_
_e pensi a me fino a dissanguarti._
_Anch’io penso a te._
_Ascoltami, ovunque tu sia:_
_da questa ferita non esce soltanto sangue:_
_me ne esco io._
_*****_
_*La casa vacía *_
_Voy a la casa donde no viviremos_
_a mirar los muros que no se levantarán._
_Paseo las estancias_
_y abro las ventanas_
_para que entre el Tiempo de Ayer envejecido._
_¡Si vieras!_
_Entre las buganvillas_
_cansadamente juegan_
_los hijos que jamás tendremos._
_Yo los miro. Ellos me miran._
_Mi corazón humea._
_Éste es el sitio_
_donde mi corazón humea._
_Y a esta hora,_
_en el balcón, callada,_
_yo sé que tú también te mueres_
_y piensas en mí hasta ensangrentarte,_
_Yo también pienso en ti._
_Óyeme donde estés:_
_por esta herida no sale sólo sangre:_
_me salgo yo._
_*Manuel Scorza*_


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

*un'altra casa*

Pintada, no vacía:
pintada está mi casa
del color de las grandes
pasiones y desgracias.

Regresará del llanto
adonde fue llevada
con su desierta mesa,
con su ruinosa cama.

Florecerán los besos
sobre las almohadas.
Y en torno de los cuerpos
elevará la sábana
su intensa enredadera
nocturna, perfumada.

El odio se amortigua
detrás de la ventana.

Será la garra suave.

¡Dejadme la esperanza!

CANZONE ULTIMA

Dipinta, non vuota:
dipinta è la mia casa
con il colore delle grandi
passioni e disgrazie.

Ritornerà dal pianto
dove è stata confinata
con il suo tavolo deserto
con il suo letto in rovina.

Fioriranno i baci sui cuscini
e intorno ai corpi
innalzerà il lenzuolo
la sua densa edera
notturna, profumata.

L'odio si placa
dietro la finestra.

Sarà dolce l'artiglio.

Lasciatemi la speranza!

MIGUEL HERNÁNDEZ


----------



## Palladiano (11 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Pintada, no vacía:
> pintada está mi casa
> del color de las grandes
> pasiones y desgracias.
> ...


molto bella. autore a me ignoto. grazie


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> molto bella. autore a me ignoto. grazie


devi proprio conoscerlo. È il poeta forse che preferisco, sia la sua parabola umana che la sua poesia che esce proprio dalle viscere.


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

*la più bella ninna nanna*

NANAS DE LA CEBOLLA

La cebolla es escarcha
cerrada y pobre.
Escarcha de tus días
y de mis noches.
Hambre y cebolla,
hielo negro y escarcha
grande y redonda.

En la cuna del hambre
mi niño estaba.
Con sangre de cebolla
se amamantaba.
Pero tu sangre,
escarchada de azúcar,
cebolla y hambre.

Una mujer morena
resuelta en luna
se derrama hilo a hilo
sobre la cuna.
Ríete, niño,
que te traigo la luna
cuando es preciso.

[Alondra de mi casa,
ríete mucho.
Es tu risa en tus ojos
la luz del mundo.
Ríete tanto
que mi alma al oírte
bata el espacio.]

Tu risa me hace libre,
me pone alas.
Soledades me quita,
cárcel me arranca.
Boca que vuela,
corazón que en tus labios
relampaguea.

Es tu risa la espada
más victoriosa,
vencedor de las flores
y las alondras
Rival del sol.
Porvenir de mis huesos
y de mi amor.

[La carne aleteante,
súbito el párpado,
el vivir como nunca
coloreado.
¡Cuánto jilguero
se remonta, aletea,
desde tu cuerpo!]

Desperté de ser niño:
nunca despiertes.
Triste llevo la boca:
ríete siempre.
Siempre en la cuna,
defendiendo la risa
pluma por pluma.

[Ser de vuelo tan lato,
tan extendido,
que tu carne es el cielo
recién nacido.
¡Si yo pudiera
remontarme al origen
de tu carrera!]

Al octavo mes ríes
con cinco azahares.
Con cinco diminutas
ferocidades.
Con cinco dientes
como cinco jazmines
adolescentes.

Frontera de los besos
serán mañana,
cuando en la dentadura
sientas un arma.
Sientas un fuego
correr dientes abajo
buscando el centro.

Vuela niño en la doble
luna del pecho:
él, triste de cebolla,
tú, satisfecho.
No te derrumbes.
No sepas lo que pasa ni
lo que ocurre.

NINNA NANNA DELLA CIPOLLA

La cipolla è brina
angusta e povera.
Brina dei tuoi giorni
e delle mie notti.
Fame e cipolla,
ghiaccio nero e brina
grande e rotonda.

Nella culla della fame
mio figlio stava.
Con sangue di cipolla
si alimentava.
Ma il tuo sangue è
arricchito di zucchero
cipolla e fame.

Una donna bruna
dissolta dentro la luna
si versa filo dopo filo
dentro la culla
Ridi bambino
e inghiottirai la luna
quando sia necessario.

[Allodola della mia casa 
ridi molto
è il tuo riso nei tuoi occhi
la luce del mondo
Ridi tanto 
che la mia anima all'udirti 
penetri lo spazio.]

Il tuo riso mi rende libero
mi pone ali
mi toglie solitudini
mi allontana il carcere
Bocca che vola
cuore che nelle tue labbra
lampeggia.

È il tuo riso la spada
più vittoriosa
vincitore dei fiori
e delle allodole
Rivale del sole. 
Futuro delle mie ossa
e del mio amore.

[La carne alitante
subitanea la palpebra
il vivere come mai
multicolore
Che cardellino
risale, svolazza
dal tuo corpo!]

Mi svegliai dall'essere bimbo:
tu non destarti mai
Triste mostro la bocca:
ridi tu sempre
Sempre nella culla
difendendo il riso
piuma dopo piuma.

[Essere dal volo sì alto
tanto vasto,
che la tua carne è il cielo
appena nato.
Oh, potessi io 
risalire all'origine
della tua corsa!]

All'ottavo mese ridi
con cinque fiori d'arancio
con cinque minuscole
ferocie.
Con cinque denti
come cinque gelsomini
adolescenti.

Frontiera dei baci
saranno domani
quando nella dentatura
avvertirai un'arma.
Sentirai un fuoco
correre sotto i denti
cercando il centro.

Vola bimbo, nella doppia
luna del seno:
lui, triste di cipolla
tu, soddisfatto.
Non crollare.
Che tu non sappia quello che scorre
né quel che accade.

MIGUEL HERNÁNDEZ


----------



## Palladiano (12 Marzo 2015)

Non ho dimenticato quante volte
ho perso la strada
non ho dimenticato la voce
che mi disse ricorda
non ho dimenticato la voce
che mi disse ritorna.
Ho scordato la mano
che mi carezzava i capelli
ho scordato l'amico
a cui ho chiesto perdono.
Io sono solo,
ho vissuto la vita
che sognavo di vivere ,
senza pentirmi
ho pagato gli sbagli
che sapevo di fare,
ho lasciato le cose
che volevo lasciare.
Ho perso le cose
che volevo tenere.
Ma il mio spirito
è libero
libero dentro.....


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2015)

chiedo scusa ma quando leggo qui ho davanti l'immagine di tafazzi


----------



## Palladiano (13 Marzo 2015)

*le golose*

Io sono innamorato di tutte le signore
che mangiano le paste nelle confetterie. 
Signore e signorine -
le dita senza guanto -
scelgon la pasta. Quanto
ritornano bambine! 
Perché nïun le veda,
volgon le spalle, in fretta,
sollevan la veletta,
divorano la preda. 
C'è quella che s'informa
pensosa della scelta;
quella che toglie svelta,
né cura tinta e forma. 
L'una, pur mentre inghiotte,
già pensa al dopo, al poi;
e domina i vassoi
con le pupille ghiotte. 
un'altra - il dolce crebbe -
muove le disperate
bianchissime al giulebbe
dita confetturate! 
Un'altra, con bell'arte,
sugge la punta estrema:
invano! ché la crema
esce dall'altra parte! 
L'una, senz'abbadare
a giovine che adocchi,
divora in pace. Gli occhi
altra solleva, e pare 
sugga, in supremo annunzio,
non crema e cioccolatte,
ma superliquefatte
parole del D'Annunzio. 
Fra questi aromi acuti,
strani, commisti troppo
di cedro, di sciroppo,
di creme, di velluti, 
di essenze parigine,
di mammole, di chiome:
oh! le signore come
ritornano bambine! 
Perché non m'è concesso -
o legge inopportuna! -
il farmivi da presso,
baciarvi ad una ad una, 
o belle bocche intatte
di giovani signore,
baciarvi nel sapore
di crema e cioccolatte? Io sono innamorato di tutte le signore
che mangiano le paste nelle confetterie.

Guido Gozzano


----------



## Palladiano (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedo scusa ma quando leggo qui ho davanti l'immagine di tafazzi


magari questa è più adeguata alle tue esigenze...


Oggi battaglia grossa
tra una nuvola grigia
e una nuvola rossa,
tra una nuvola bianca
e una nuvola nera
battaglia tra l'inverno e la primavera.
A un colpo di tuono il vento
fugge sui campi sgomento.
Ma noi sappiamo già chi vincerà:
ce lo ha detto una rondine
arrivata iersera,
e una primula d'oro appena fiorita:
"Vittoria, vince la vita,
vince la primavera!".


(Gianni Rodari)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io sono innamorato di tutte le signore
> che mangiano le paste nelle confetterie.
> Signore e signorine -
> le dita senza guanto -
> ...


Grazie grazie grazie.
Mi hai ricordato questa poesia che mi è sempre piaciuta tanto.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedo scusa ma quando leggo qui ho davanti l'immagine di tafazzi


mò mò me lo segno


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> magari questa è più adeguata alle tue esigenze...
> 
> 
> Oggi battaglia grossa
> ...


Rodari!
alzi la mano chi
non ha studiato a memoria questa
alle elementari
*Dopo la pioggia – Gianni Rodari*

Dopo la pioggia viene il sereno
brilla in cielo l’arcobaleno.
E’ come un ponte imbandierato
e il sole ci passa festeggiato.
é bello guardare a naso in su
le sue bandiere rosse e blu.
Però lo si vede, questo è male
soltanto dopo il temporale.
Non sarebbe più conveniente
il temporale non farlo per niente?
Un arcobaleno senza tempesta,
questa sì che sarebbe una festa.
Sarebbe una festa per tutta la terra
fare la pace prima della guerra.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> mò mò me lo segno


spetta che rendo l'idea


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 9817spetta che rendo l'idea


che sagoma che sei!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
a tafazzi non avevo mai pensato
comunque ora correggiamo il tiro
ma nemmeno Rodari ti garba?
le sue filastrocche e poesie
fan tornare tutti bambini


----------



## Palladiano (14 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> che sagoma che sei!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> a tafazzi non avevo mai pensato
> comunque ora correggiamo il tiro
> ...


É esigente Minerva

Vediamo se questa é abbastanza "alta"



In fondo alla china,
fra gli alti cipressi,
è un piccolo prato.
Si stanno in quell'ombra
tre vecchie
giocando coi dadi.
Non alzan la testa un istante,
non cambian di posto un sol giorno.
Sull'erba in ginocchio

Aldo Palazzeschi


----------



## Palladiano (15 Marzo 2015)

Buona domenica


----------



## Ecate (15 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Buona domenica


Buona domenica

la poesia di Palazzeschi è bellissima 
mi era piaciuta anche nell'età in cui ti obbligano a studiarle a memoria


----------



## Flavia (15 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Buona domenica





Ecate ha detto:


> Buona domenica
> 
> la poesia di Palazzeschi è bellissima
> mi era piaciuta anche nell'età in cui ti obbligano a studiarle a memoria


buona domenica a voi!


----------



## Palladiano (16 Marzo 2015)

*Baciarsi, donna*



Baciarsi, donna,
al sole, è baciarci
per tutta la vita.


Risalgono i labbri 
elettricamente
vibranti di raggi,
con tutto il fulgore
di un sole tra quattro.


Baciarsi alla luna, 
donna, è baciarci
per tutta la morte.


Discendono i labbri
con tutta la luna,
invocandone il tramonto:
così consunta e gelida
e in quattro parti.

Miguel Hernandez


*---*

Besarse, mujer,
al sol, es besarnos
en toda la vida.

Asciende los labios,
eléctricamente
vibrantes de rayos,
con todo el furor
de un sol entre cuatro.

Besarse a la luna,
mujer, es besarnos
en toda la muerte.

Descienden los labios,
con toda la luna
pidiendo su ocaso,
gastada y helada
y en cuatro pedazos.


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Baciarsi, donna,
> al sole, è baciarci
> per tutta la vita.
> 
> ...


L'hai letto allora... Sono contenta


----------



## Palladiano (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> L'hai letto allora... Sono contenta


oh si!! Grazie di avermelo fatto conoscere


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> oh si!! Grazie di avermelo fatto conoscere


dovevo sdebitarmi :up:


----------



## Palladiano (17 Marzo 2015)

Volevo dartelo il mio amore
su un foglio di giornale
alla maniera povera,
come si offre una caldarrosta,
ma temevo tu notassi solo la carta,
non il gesto né il suo contenuto,
per questo son rimasto sulla soglia
con le mani dietro la schiena
a stringere il cartoccio.

umberto crocetti


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2015)

Ma guardaci qui,
sotto la coperta rattoppata di un hotel,
le scarpe in un angolo
gli anelli nel posacenere
il giornale vecchio nel cestino.

E' tutto ciò che possediamo,
quello per cui ci hanno voluto e cresciuto.

Mi piace pensare che tu non hai
una sola risposta alle mie domande
e nonostante tutto
ti appartengo.

Silvia Caratti


----------



## Flavia (17 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Volevo dartelo il mio amore
> su un foglio di giornale
> alla maniera povera,
> come si offre una caldarrosta,
> ...





lolapal ha detto:


> Ma guardaci qui,
> sotto la coperta rattoppata di un hotel,
> le scarpe in un angolo
> gli anelli nel posacenere
> ...


molto belle
interessante il denominatore comune


----------



## Palladiano (18 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> molto belle
> interessante il denominatore comune


:up:  verissimo.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Marzo 2015)

Vieni, tu che sei mia
nella mia notte.
Crea, tu che sei mia
la mia notte:
quieta questa quiete.
Calma questa calma. Annega
questa morte. Allarga
questa stanza. Abbatti questo muro.
Alza questo cielo. Dona pace
a queste ombre. Falcia
questa pioggia. Rendi musica
queste lacrime. Fai fiorire
queste mani.
Seppellisci queste parole. Guarisci
questi occhi.
Diventa la mia notte.
Sii
La mia notte.

josip pupacic


----------



## Palladiano (19 Marzo 2015)

Aspettami ed io tornerò,
ma aspettami con tutte le tue forze.
Aspettami quando le gialle piogge
ti ispirano tristezza,
aspettami quando infuria la tormenta,
aspettami quando c'è caldo,
quando più non si aspettano gli altri,
obliando tutto ciò che accadde ieri.
Aspettami quando da luoghi lontani
non giungeranno mie lettere,
aspettami quando ne avranno abbastanza
tutti quelli che aspettano con te.

Aspettami ed io tornerò,
non augurare del bene
a tutti coloro che sanno a memoria
che è tempo di dimenticare.
Credano pure mio figlio e mia madre
che io non sono più,
gli amici si stanchino di aspettare
e, stretti intorno al fuoco,
bevano vino amaro
in memoria dell'anima mia...
Aspettami. E non t'affrettare
a bere insieme con loro.

Aspettami ed io tornerò
ad onta di tutte le morti.
E colui che ormai non mi aspettava,
dica che ho avuto fortuna.
Chi non aspettò non può capire
come tu mi abbia salvato
in mezzo al fuoco
con la tua attesa.
Solo noi due conosceremo
come io sia sopravvissuto:
tu hai saputo aspettare semplicemente
come nessun altro.

Konstantin M. Simonov


----------



## Palladiano (19 Marzo 2015)

*ad una persona speciale*

Tu sei il mio amore e la mia disperazione.

Tu sei la mia follia e la mia saggezza.

E sei tutti i luoghi in cui non sono stato

e che mi chiamano da tutti gli angoli del mondo.

Tu sei queste sei righe

cui devo limitarmi per non gridare

HENRIK NORDBRANDT


----------



## Palladiano (19 Marzo 2015)

sabato 21 si terrà la giornata mondiale della poesia.

qui alcune manifestazioni, ma su google si trova di più. ad es. a vicenza organizzano qualcosa che sul sito unesco non è segnalato

http://www.unesco.it/cni/index.php/news/314-giornata-mondiale-della-poesia-2015


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sabato 21 si terrà la giornata mondiale della poesia.
> 
> qui alcune manifestazioni, ma su google si trova di più. ad es. a vicenza organizzano qualcosa che sul sito unesco non è segnalato
> 
> http://www.unesco.it/cni/index.php/news/314-giornata-mondiale-della-poesia-2015


Perchè la Grande Nazione di Vicenza non fa manco più parte dell'Onu.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè la Grande Nazione di Vicenza non fa manco più parte dell'Onu.


Come Grande Nazione???

Ma dio ce ne scampi e liberi dai federalisti leghisti ligavenetisti e compagnia (imbecille) bella


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Come Grande Nazione???
> 
> Ma dio ce ne scampi e liberi dai federalisti leghisti ligavenetisti e compagnia (imbecille) bella


Certo, Grande Nazione, la Città Migliore dell'Universo (conosciuto e non), rinomata per mettere i rom ai ferri.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, Grande Nazione, la Città Migliore dell'Universo (conosciuto e non), rinomata per mettere i rom ai ferri.


cmq c'è gente perbene anche qui. e ti parla uno che da bambino e da ragazzino ha subìto discriminazione in quanto "terrone".

vicenza è una cittadina di provincia, quasi tranquilla, sonnolenta e poco vivace. ordinata (in peggioramento) con tanto verde e bellissime montagne ad un tiro di schioppo.
un clima infelicissimo (umida e fredda d'inverno e calda e afosa d'estate) non la rende di certo la città ideale in cui vivere.
Però vedi, noto la ripresa di un fervore culturale prima sopito e le nuove generazioni sono di gran lunga migliori dei loro padri e nonni (quelli che ancora mi dicono: ah, te sì teròn! )


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> cmq *c'è gente perbene anche qui*. e ti parla uno che da bambino e da ragazzino ha subìto discriminazione in quanto "terrone".
> 
> vicenza è una cittadina di provincia, quasi tranquilla, sonnolenta e poco vivace. ordinata (in peggioramento) con tanto verde e bellissime montagne ad un tiro di schioppo.
> un clima infelicissimo (umida e fredda d'inverno e calda e afosa d'estate) non la rende di certo la città ideale in cui vivere.
> Però vedi, noto la ripresa di un fervore culturale prima sopito e le nuove generazioni sono di gran lunga migliori dei loro padri e nonni (quelli che ancora mi dicono: ah, te sì teròn! )


Sono la regola, non l'eccezione.
Poi si sà, di imbecilli ce ne sono dappertutto.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2015)

Spesso, per divertirsi, gli uomini d'equipaggio 
      Catturano degli albatri, grandi uccelli dei mari, 
      Che seguono, indolenti compagni di vïaggio, 
      Il vascello che va sopra gli abissi amari. 

      E li hanno appena posti sul ponte della nave 
      Che, inetti e vergognosi, questi re dell'azzurro 
      Pietosamente calano le grandi ali bianche, 
      Come dei remi inerti, accanto ai loro fianchi. 

      Com'è goffo e maldestro, l'alato viaggiatore! 
      Lui, prima così bello, com'è comico e brutto! 
      Qualcuno, con la pipa, gli solletica il becco, 
      L'altro, arrancando, mima l'infermo che volava! 

      Il Poeta assomiglia al principe dei nembi 
      Che abita la tempesta e ride dell'arciere; 
      Ma esule sulla terra, al centro degli scherni, 
      Per le ali di gigante non riesce a camminare.


Charles Baudelaire


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Chiamatemi Ismaele. Alcuni anni fa - non importa quanti esattamente -  avendo pochi o punti denari in tasca e nulla di particolare che  m'interessasse a terra, pensai di darmi alla navigazione e vedere la  parte acquea del mondo. E' un modo che ho io di cacciare la malinconia e  di regolare la circolazione. Ogni volta che m'accorgo di atteggiare le  labbra al torvo, ogni volta che nell'anima mi scende come un novembre  umido e piovigginoso, ogni volta che mi accorgo di fermarmi  involontariamente dinanzi alle agenzie di pompe funebri e di andar  dietro a tutti i funerali che incontro, e specialmente ogni volta che il  malumore si fa tanto forte in me che mi occorre un robusto principio  morale per impedirmi di scendere risoluto in istrada e gettare  metodicamente per terra il cappello alla gente, allora decido che è  tempo di mettermi in mare al più presto. Questo è il mio surrogato della  pistola e della pallottola. Con un bel gesto filosofico Catone si getta  sulla spada: io cheto cheto mi metto in mare. Non c'è nulla di  sorprendente in questo. Se soltanto lo sapessero, quasi tutti gli uomini  nutrono, una volta o l'altra, ciascuno nella sua misura, su per giù gli  stessi sentimenti che nutro io verso l'oceano. 

Incipit - Moby Dick - Melville


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

He no longer dreamed of storms, nor of women, nor of great occurrences, nor of great fish, nor fights, nor contests of strength, nor of his wife. He only dreamed of places now and the lions on the beach. They played like young cats in the dusk and he loved them as he loved the boy. He never dreamed about the boy. He simply woke, looked out the open door at the moon and unrolled his trousers and put them on.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2015)

*dissertazione*

Per Harry invece le cose stavano diversamente: in lui l'uomo e il lupo non erano appaiati e meno ancora si aiutavano a vicenda; al contrario, vivevano in continua inimicizia mortale, e l'uno viveva a dispetto dell'altro, e quando in un sangue e in un'anima ci sono due nemici mortali, la vita è un guaio. Certo, ciascuno ha il suo destino e nessuno ha la vita facile…

......


 Anche chi non ha il lupo dentro di sé, non per questo dev'essere felice…Tutti infatti coloro che prendevano a volergli bene vedevano soltanto uno dei suoi lati…e rimanevano atterriti e delusi quando scoprivano in lui improvvisamente il lupo. E non potevano fare a meno di scoprirlo, perché Harry, come tutti gli esseri, voleva essere amato tutto intero e non poteva quindi nascondere o negare il lupo di fronte a coloro al cui affetto teneva particolarmente…Ma ce n'erano altri che amavano in lui precisamente il lupo, quella sua libertà selvatica e indomita, il pericolo e la forza…Ma chi credesse di conoscere ora il lupo della steppa e di poter immaginare la sua vita misera e straziata sarebbe in errore: egli non sa ancora tutto, neanche lontanamente. 

Non sa che (come non c'è regola senza eccezione, e come in date circostanze il buon Dio preferisce un unico peccatore a novantanove giusti), non sa che a Harry capitavano anche eccezioni e casi fortunati, che egli sentiva talvolta il lupo, tal'altra l'uomo respirare e pensare dentro di sé indisturbato e puro, che entrambi, qualche rara volta, facevano persino la pace e vivevano l'uno per l'altro…di modo che l'uno dormiva mentre l'altro vegliava, non solo, ma diventavano più forti tutti e due sicché l'uno raddoppiava l'altro…

Se queste brevi e rare ore di felicità pareggiassero e mitigassero la triste sorte del lupo della steppa in modo da formare un equilibrio tra felicità e dolore, o se addirittura la felicità breve ma intensa di quei pochi momenti assorbisse tutto il dolore e risultasse positiva, questa è un'altra questione sulla quale possono ponzare a piacimento coloro che non hanno niente da fare…


Il lupo della steppa.
H.H.


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2015)

Botta di salvezza

*Ho bisogno d’inventare una rima*

*tra quello che sta succedendo*

*e qualcosa di altro.*

*Ho bisogno di accoppiare un vicolo cieco*

*in cui mi sono cacciato*

*a qualche sconfinata prateria.*

*Mi fa da ormeggio per non naufragare.*

*Sono predisposto al soccorso della poesia,*

*che non è un’arte di arrangiare fiori,*

*ma urgenza di afferrarsi a un bordo nella tempesta.*

*Per me è pronto soccorso, la poesia,*

*non una sviolinata al chiaro di luna.*

*È botta di salvezza.*

*(Erri De Luca)*​_
_


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per Harry invece le cose stavano diversamente: in lui l'uomo e il lupo non erano appaiati e meno ancora si aiutavano a vicenda; al contrario, vivevano in continua inimicizia mortale, e l'uno viveva a dispetto dell'altro, e quando in un sangue e in un'anima ci sono due nemici mortali, la vita è un guaio. Certo, ciascuno ha il suo destino e nessuno ha la vita facile…
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


Sembra la metafora della violenza  quando parli della sua presenza dentro ciascuno di noi.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sembra la metafora della violenza  quando parli della sua presenza dentro ciascuno di noi.


Sì. Hai ragione. Sai che non ci avevo fatto caso?

Del lupo della steppa mi è sempre piaciuta la rappresentazione della scissione. In questa parte la descrive benissimo. Come descrive benissimo la parzialità del guardare. Del dare interezza all'altro. 
E Harry mi piace. Molto.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> He no longer dreamed of storms, nor of women, nor of great occurrences, nor of great fish, nor fights, nor contests of strength, nor of his wife. He only dreamed of places now and the lions on the beach. They played like young cats in the dusk and he loved them as he loved the boy. He never dreamed about the boy. He simply woke, looked out the open door at the moon and unrolled his trousers and put them on.




Il Vecchio e il mare... letto e riletto, tante e tante volte


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

La notte d'estate è grumolata di stelle
non so come mai, ma mi sembrano più belle.

C'è un girotondo nel cielo, io lo so, c'ero davvero.
C'è un nascondino nel cielo, chiudo gli occhi e li riapro.
Ci sono geometrie nel cielo
ma è passato un bambino
e le torri son cadute giù.

E non so che rumore facciano
le stelle
mentre rotolano via
ma io le seguo - tlank! tlank! - in salti di olio e di aria compressa,
aggrappata alla Via Lattea
a raccogliere galassie.

E' fredda la notte d'estate
e ha ragione Tibor, amore mio,
il vero calore non viene dalle stelle
ma dalla carezza della tua pelle.


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

L'occhio si muove davanti allo specchio
di cose nuove si nutre il tuo orecchio
La lingua rimane sempre piccina
mentre il naso annusa la cucina


----------



## Palladiano (21 Marzo 2015)

Dubiti forse di essere la donna più dolce del mondo?E la donna più importante del mondo?
Dubiti forse che, da quando ti ho incontrata,

sia entrato in possesso delle chiavi del mondo?

Dubiti forse che, quando ho toccato la tua mano,

Sia mutata la conformazione del mondo?

Dubiti forse che quando hai varcato il mio cuore

Sia stato il giorno più straordinario della storia

E la notizia più bella del mondo?

Dubiti forse di chi tu sia?

O colei che con i suoi occhi si è insediata nelle sezioni del tempo

O donna che abbatte, solo passando,  il muro della voce

Non so cosa mi succeda

è come se fossi la mia prima donna

Come se, prima di te, non avessi amato

Come se non avessi mai professato amore

Tu sei la mia genesi.. prima di te non ricordo di essere stato

Tu sei la mia protezione… prima della tua tenerezza  non ricordo di essere vissuto

Come se, o regina, dal tuo ventre come un uccello sia fuoriuscito

Dubiti forse di essere parte della mia essenza,

che abbia rubato il fuoco dai tuoi occhi

e che abbia compiuto la più profonda delle mie rivoluzioni

O fior di rosa,  rubino,  basilico

Sultana

Ragazza del popolo

L’unica legittima tra tutte le regine

Pesce che nuota nelle acque della mia vita

Luna che sorge ogni sera sulla soglia delle parole

la più grandiosa delle mie conquiste

l’ultima patria in cui nasco,

in cui vengo seppellito,

e in cui pubblico i miei scritti.

O donna meravigliosa, o donna mia,

non so come fu che l’onda mi gettò ai tuoi piedi

Proprio non so come tu sia giunta a me

né come io sia giunto a te

O colei sulla quale si affollano tutti gli uccelli del mare

Per prendere dimora sul tuo seno

Quanto fu grande la mia fortuna quando ti incontrai

O donna che entri nella composizione della poesia

Calda sei come la sabbia del mare

Splendida come la notte del destino

Dal giorno in cui hai bussato alla mia porta, è iniziata la vita

Quanto è diventata bella la mia poesia,

da quando si è ingentilita tra le tue mani.

Quanto sono diventato ricco…e forte

Da quando Dio ti ha  donato a me

Dubiti forse di essere la fiamma che vive nei miei occhi

E che le tue mani siano una luminosa  continuazione delle mie?

Dubiti forse

Che le tue parole escano dalle mie labbra?

Dubiti forse

che io sia dentro te

e tu dentro me ?

O fuoco che necessita del mio essere

Frutta che ricopre i miei rami,

Corpo che taglia come spada

E percuote come vulcano

O seno odoroso come una piantagione di tabacco

Che corre verso di me, come un destriero

Dimmi

Come mi salverò dalle onde del diluvio universale

Cosa farò di te?  sono in uno stato di assuefazione

Dimmi, qual è la soluzione? Ormai la passione

È giunta ai confini dell’alienazione


----------



## Palladiano (23 Marzo 2015)

Allor che i miei buoni fratelli m'avevan due volte sepolto,
disse una voce: (io non so come e dove)
"Assolto. Mancanza assoluta di prove".
Si apersero tutte le porte, si apersero tutti i cancelli.
"Assolto!" Io sono "l'assolto" miei cari signori, e ora che sono fuori guardatemi bene in viso: ho ucciso?
"Assolto!"
È la mia professione, che intendo bene di sfruttare dal suo lato migliore.
"Assolto!"
Appena uscito mi accorsi subito qual era il miglior partito.
Fuggire? Nascondersi agli occhi della gente? Macché!
Sottrarsi alla sconcezza del dubbio ch'io rivesto? Macché!
Rivestirlo dignitosamente o con disinvoltura? Macché! Niente, niente!
Esibirsi, senza misura, generosamente.
Gli è perciò ch'io frequento le strade, il passeggio, i teatri, il caffè, come ogn'altr'uom non assolto: certe volte mi diverto poco... certe altre molto... né più né meno di lui o di te.
Si sa che color che incontrandomi intrecciavan col mio bei sorrisi, vedeste ora che visi...
che visi mi fanno!
E che voci sorprendo dai crocchi! Vedeste che occhi!
- Un innocente si scolpa.
- E un farabutto lo stesso.
- Ha taciuto, ecco tutto.
- Ha taciuto come un innocente.
- Ha taciuto come un farabutto!
- E gli errori?
- Questi sono gli errori, i delinquenti sono tutti fuori!
Entro per tempo in teatro, prendo possesso della mia poltrona con molto sussiego.
Mi volgo, mi chino, mi spiego; mi lascio ammirar giro giro con aria da Dio.
E se certi visi si spostano resta inflessibile il mio.
Per i primi venti minuti lo spettacolo lo do io. "Bella che stai puntandomi attraverso la lente dell'occhialino, dimmi, mio bel musino, mi desideri innocente, o mi desideri assassino?"
Un signore là indietro, dai posti distinti, macina lesto fra i denti: "sul trono, sul trono i briganti!"
E un altro: "guardate che ghigna stasera, facciaccia da galera!"
Quando s'alza il sipario divento anch'io un umile spettatore, come lui, negli antratti ritorno un poco attore, eppoi ancora spettatore come te, come tutti gli altri.
E se dopo all'uscita qualcuno mi aspetta, io esco pian pianino senza nessuna fretta.
Poi vado al caffè. Finché c'è gente sveglia nella città resto a sua disposizione, nessuno dev'essere defraudato nella legittima curiosità, sono un galantuomo nella mia professione.
E non crediate ch'io sia tardivo ad escir fuori al mattino, macché! bisogna pensare che il mattiniero ha gli stessi diritti del nottambulo cittadino.
"Assolto!" Può sembrar poco... e può sembrar di molto.
Guardatemi bene in viso: ho ucciso?​Aldo Palazzeschi


----------



## Palladiano (25 Marzo 2015)

Se ammirerò di notte la tormenta,
m'infiammerò senza potermi spegnere.
A me l'azzurra notte ha bisbigliato, 
ciò che è negli occhi tuoi, ragazza bella.

Una fiaba vellosa ha bisbigliato
ed un prato incantanto mi ha predetto
sul tuo conto parecchi sogni alati
sul tuo conto, mia amica misteriosa.

M' intreccerò come una ragnatela
di neve, i baci sono lunghi sogni
Sento il tuo cuore di cigno,
discerno l'ardente cuore della primavera.

L'Orsa Maggiore mi ha profetizzato,
e anche una strega, creatura del gelo,
che dentro agli occhi tuoi, ragazza bella,
sulla tua fronte c'è l'azzurra notte.

Aleksandr Blok


----------



## Palladiano (27 Marzo 2015)

L'amore, amore mio, 
è una graziosa poesia scritta sulla luna, 
l'amore è disegnato 
su tutte le foglie degli alberi, 
l'amore è inciso 
sulle piume dei passeri 
e sulle gocce di pioggia. 


nizar qabbani


----------



## Palladiano (28 Marzo 2015)

Sii come il fumo: sali,
pensa che evitandoti
nessuno dirà "ti ho avuta
e ho potuto misurarti".

Sii come il sogno: canta,
incanta all'addormentato.
Ci apre la tua gola
il cuore fiorito.

Sii il vino che ubriaca
e per vizio si ama;
non il sandalo che la scure
profuma, che lo ferisce.

Anima che luccica e rimane
risuonando nell'uomo.
Ma che nessuno possa
indovinare il suo nome.
Josè hierro



Sé como el homo: sube,
piensa que al evadirte
nadie dirá "te tuve
y he podido medirte".

Sé como el sueño: canta,
encanta al ser dormido.
Nos pone tu garganta
el corazón florido.

Sé el vino que enborracha
y por vicio se quiere;
no el sándalo que el hacha
perfuma, que lo hiere.

Alma que brilla y queda
resonando en el hombre.
Pero que nadie pueda
adivinar su nombre.


----------



## Palladiano (30 Marzo 2015)

Io la regina del luogo
torno senza corona
sovrana senza scettro
schiava con un diadema di gelsomini di Damasco

danzo e canto

io il corpo del sole

calda
come le lacrime di chi ha perso il regno
come il sangue della nascita
calda io
come il primo desiderio

canto e danzo

io la regina del luogo
nel palmo destro
porto il sole
nel palmo sinistro
porto il profumo

uscita da te
piangendo
trascino i fili della delusione
e i bambini delle viole
torno da te
come l’alba dopo una notte d’amore
fresca come le dita di un neonato
felice come un cuore semplice

sono colei che senza casa abita casa tua
sono colei che uscita da te
vaga nei vicoli della memoria
erra come un pastore smarrito il gregge

sono colei che ha per sola patria
i fogli e le parole
sono colei che ha per solo letto
i marciapiedi della speranza
torno da te per trovare consolazione
per rinascere dall’apice
dell’afflizione

donna di tutti gli uomini
nessun uomo è mio
donna di tutti i paesi
nessun paese è mio

donna di lettere e di parole
donna di mari e di monti
donna di piacere e di dolore
torno alle tue braccia
al tuo presente
per risvegliare il tuo ricordo
e risveglio il mio ricordo.

(Maram Al Masri)


----------



## brenin (3 Aprile 2015)

*Poesia di Yeats, tratta dal film 84,Charing Cross Road*

*He Wishes For The Cloths Of Heaven*

HAD I the heavens' embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
Of night and light and the half-light,
I would spread the cloths under your feet:
But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
I have spread my dreams under your feet;
Tread softly because you tread on my dreams. 

Se avessi del Cielo i ricamati drappi,
intessuti dell'oro e dell'argento  della luce,
i drappi dai colori chiari e scuri del giorno e della notte
dai mezzi colori dell'alba e del tramonto,
stenderei quei drappi sotto i tuoi piedi:
ma io, essendo povero, ho soltanto i miei sogni;
e i miei sogni ho steso sotto i tuoi piedi;
cammina leggera, perché cammini sui miei sogni. 





​


​


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> *He Wishes For The Cloths Of Heaven*
> 
> HAD I the heavens' embroidered cloths,
> Enwrought with golden and silver light,
> ...


ma fai pubblicità?


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

Non è una poesia.
E' l'incipit di un dialogo. Parla Orfeo, rivolto a Bacca.
Dai dialoghi con Leucò di Pavese, è un'ennesima rielaborazione del mito. La cosa affascinante in questa versione è che Orfeo non agisce per impulso o spinto dal caso: lui decide di voltarsi e perdere Euridice.

*Orfeo*: E’ andata così. Salivamo il sentiero tra il bosco delle ombre. Erano già  lontani il Cocito, lo Stige, la barca, i   lamenti. S’intravedeva sulle  foglie il barlume del cielo. Mi sentivo alle spalle il fruscio del suo  passo. Ma io ero ancora laggiù e avevo addosso quel freddo. Pensavo che  un giorno avrei dovuto tornarci, che ciò che è stato sarà ancora.  Pensavo alla vita con lei, com’era prima ; che un’altra volta sarebbe  finita. Ciò che è stato sarà. Pensavo a quel gelo, a quel vuoto che  avevo traversato e che lei si portava nelle ossa, nel midollo, nel  sangue. Valeva la pena di rivivere ancora? Ci pensai, e intravidi il  barlume del giorno. Allora dissi: "Sia finita" e mi voltai. Euridice  scomparve come si spegne una candela. Sentii soltanto un cigolio, come  d’un topo che si salva.


----------



## brenin (9 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fai pubblicità?



Noooo, ma quale pubblicità........ non so come abbia fatto a finire nel post quella porcheria....... scusate,non ho davvero la più pallida idea di come sia potuto succedere !


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Noooo, ma quale pubblicità........ non so come abbia fatto a finire nel post quella porcheria....... scusate,non ho davvero la più pallida idea di come sia potuto succedere !


Forse perchè ti stavi facendo una pippa?


----------



## brenin (9 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse perchè ti stavi facendo una pippa?


  nooooo, è finito da molto il tempo delle pippe.....


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

Ogni amore si accende
nella notte dei sacrifici.
Vivere e morire
per la propria
donna lo si fa con il cuore.
Ogni fatica, si trasforma in trofeo
se è per amore.
Ogni volta che te lo dico
intendo dedicarti la mia vita.
Smack!

                         trinità


----------



## brenin (4 Giugno 2015)

[h=3]Eppure soffia[/h][h=5]Pierangelo Bertoli[/h]_P: A. Bertoli_
_(1977)
_
E l'acqua si riempie di schiuma il cielo di fumi
 la chimica lebbra distrugge la vita nei fiumi
 uccelli che volano a stento malati di morte
 il freddo interesse alla vita ha sbarrato le porte
 un'isola intera ha trovato nel mare una tomba
 il falso progresso ha voluto provare una bomba
 poi pioggia che toglie la sete alla terra che è vita
 invece le porta la morte perché è radioattiva

 Eppure il vento soffia ancora
 spruzza l'acqua alle navi sulla prora
 e sussurra canzoni tra le foglie
 bacia i fiori li bacia e non li coglie

 Un giorno il denaro ha scoperto la guerra mondiale
 ha dato il suo putrido segno all'istinto bestiale
 ha ucciso, bruciato, distrutto in un triste rosario
 e tutta la terra si è avvolta di un nero sudario
 e presto la chiave nascosta di nuovi segreti
 così copriranno di fango persino i pianeti
 vorranno inquinare le stelle la guerra tra i soli
 i crimini contro la vita li chiamano errori

 Eppure il vento soffia ancora
 spruzza l'acqua alle navi sulla prora
 e sussurra canzoni tra le foglie
 bacia i fiori li bacia e non li coglie
 eppure sfiora le campagne
 accarezza sui fianchi le montagne
 e scompiglia le donne fra i capelli
 corre a gara in volo con gli uccelli

 Eppure il vento soffia ancora!!!


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

*Skakespeare*

Per tutte le violenze consumate su di Lei, per tutte le umiliazioni che ha subito,
per il suo corpo che avete sfruttato, per la sua intelligenza che avete calpestato,
per l’ignoranza in cui l’avete lasciata, per la libertà che le avete negato,
per la bocca che le avete tappato, per le ali che le avete tagliato,
 per tutto questo:
 in piedi, Signori, davanti ad una Donna.
E non bastasse questo, inchinatevi ogni volta che vi guarda l’anima,
 perché Lei la sa vedere,
 perché Lei sa farla cantare.
 In piedi, Signori, ogni volta che vi accarezza una mano,
 ogni volta che vi asciuga le lacrime come foste i suoi figli,
 e quando vi aspetta, anche se Lei vorrebbe correre.
 In piedi, sempre in piedi, miei Signori,
 quando entra nella stanza e suona l’amore
 e quando vi nasconde il dolore e la solitudine
 e il bisogno terribile di essere amata.
 Non provate ad allungare la vostra mano per aiutarla
 quando Lei crolla sotto il peso del mondo
Non ha bisogno della vostra compassione.

Ha bisogno che voi vi sediate in terra vicino a Lei
 e che aspettiate che il cuore calmi il battito, che la paura scompaia,
 che tutto il mondo riprenda a girare tranquillo.
 E sarà sempre Lei ad alzarsi per prima
 e a darvi la mano per tirarvi su
 in modo da avvicinarvi al cielo,
 in quel cielo alto dove la sua anima vive
 e da dove,
 Signori,
 non la strapperete mai.


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2015)

Oggi mi son poeta ... no oggi mi girano e basta


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2015)

*Beh, meravigliosa...*

_*Restano tre cose *_

(di *Fernando Pessoa*, scrittore sublime in prosa e in versi, invero)

Di tutto restano tre cose:
la certezza
che stiamo sempre iniziando,
la certezza
che abbiamo bisogno di continuare,
la certezza
che saremo interrotti prima di finire.
Pertanto, dobbiamo fare:
dell’interruzione,
un nuovo cammino,
della caduta,
un passo di danza,
della paura,
una scala,
del sogno,
un ponte,
del bisogno,
un incontro.
​


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

*Inno alla bellezza*

Vieni dal ciel profondo o l'abisso t'esprime,
Bellezza? Dal tuo sguardo infernale e divino
piovono senza scelta il beneficio e il crimine,
e in questo ti si può apparentare al vino.

Hai dentro gli occhi l'alba e l'occaso, ed esali
profumi come a sera un nembo repentino;
sono un filtro i tuoi baci, e la tua bocca è un calice
che disanima il prode e rincuora il bambino.

Sorgi dal nero baratro o discendi dagli astri?
Segue il Destino, docile come un cane, i tuoi panni;
tu semini a casaccio le fortune e i disastri;
e governi su tutto, e di nulla t'affanni.

Bellezza, tu cammini sui morti che deridi;
leggiadro fra i tuoi vezzi spicca l'Orrore, mentre,
pendulo fra i più cari ciondoli, l'Omicidio
ti ballonzola allegro sull'orgoglioso ventre.

Torcia, vola al tuo lume la falena accecata,
crepita, arde e loda il fuoco onde soccombe!
Quando si china e spasima l'amante sull'amata,
pare un morente che carezzi la sua tomba.

Venga tu dall'inferno o dal cielo, che importa,
Bellezza, mostro immane, mostro candido e fosco,
se il tuo piede, il tuo sguardo, il tuo riso la porta
m'aprono a un Infinito che amo e non conosco

Arcangelo o Sirena, da Satana o da Dio,
che importa, se tu, o fata dagli occhi di velluto,
luce, profumo, musica, unico bene mio,
rendi più dolce il mondo, meno triste il minuto


C. Baudelaire


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2015)

*non so se l'ho già pubblicata da altre parti. Ma poco male.*

Ringraziare voglio il divino
 labirinto delle cause e degli effetti
 per la diversità delle creature
 che compongono questo universo singolare,
 per la ragione, che non cesserà di sognare
 un qualche disegno del labirinto,
 per il viso di Elena e la perseveranza di Ulisse,
per l’amore, che ci fa vedere gli altri
 come li vede la divinità,
 per il saldo diamante e l’acqua sciolta
 per l’algebra, palazzo di precisi cristalli,
 per le mistiche monete di Angelus Silesius,
 per Schopenhauer,
 che forse decifrò l’universo,
per lo splendore del fuoco
 che nessun essere umano può guardare
 senza uno stupore antico

 per il mogano, il sandalo e il cedro,
 per il pane e il sale,
per il mistero della rosa
 che prodiga colore e non lo vede,
 per certe vigilie e giorni del 1955,
 per i duri mandriani che nella pianura
 aizzano le bestie e l’alba,
 per il mattino a Montevideo,
 per l’arte dell’amicizia,
 per l’ultima giornata di Socrate,
per le parole che in un crepuscolo furono dette
 da una croce all’altra,
 per quel sogno dell’Islam che abbracciò
 mille notti e una notte,
 per quell’altro sogno dell’inferno,
 della torre del fuoco che purifica,
 e delle sfere gloriose,
 per Swedenborg,
 che conversava con gli angeli per le strade di Londra,
per i fiumi segreti e immemorabili
 che convergono in me,
 per la lingua che secoli fa parlai nella Northumbria,
 per la spada e l’arpa dei sassoni,
 per il mare, che è un deserto risplendente
 e una cifra di cose che non sappiamo,
 per la musica verbale d’Inghilterra,
 per la musica verbale della Germania,
 per l’oro che sfolgora nei versi,
 per l’epico inverno
per il nome di un libro che non ho letto,

 per Verlaine, innocente come gli uccelli,
 per il prisma di cristallo e il peso d’ottone,
 per le strisce della tigre,
 per le alte torri di San Francisco e di Manhattan,
 per il mattino nel Texas,
 per quel sivigliano che stese l’Epistola Morale,
 e il cui nome, come preferiva, ignoriamo,
 per Seneca e Lucano, di Cordova,
 che prima dello spagnolo
 scrissero tutta la letteratura spagnola,
 per il geometrico e bizzarro gioco degli scacchi,
 per la tartaruga di Zenone e la mappa di Royce,
 per l’odore medicinale degli eucalipti,
per il linguaggio, che può simulare la sapienza,
 per l’oblio, che annulla o modifica i passati,
 per la consuetudine,
 che ci ripete e ci conferma come uno specchio,
 per il mattino, che ci procura l’illusione di un principio,
per la notte, le sue tenebre e la sua astronomia,
 per il coraggio e la felicità degli altri,
 per la patria, sentita nei gelsomini
 o in una vecchia spada,
per Whitman e Francesco d’Assisi che scrissero già
 questa poesia,
per il fatto che questa poesia è inesauribile
 e si confonde con la somma delle creature
 e non arriverà mai all’ultimo verso
 e cambia secondo gli uomini,
 per Frances Haslam, che chiese perdono ai suoi figli
 perché moriva così lentamente,
per i minuti che precedono il sonno,
 per il sonno e la morte,
 quei due tesori occulti,
 per gli intimi doni che non elenco,
 per questa musica, misteriosa forma del tempo.

Jorge Luis Borges.
Un'altra poesia dei doni


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

E daje de tacco e daje de punta
quant’è bbona la sora assunta
e tira lo spago e spigni la bbonasera bbonasera…
pietruccio er regazzino der tufello
insiste pè sapè com’era nato..
la madre j’aripete er ritornello……..
è la cicogna fijo che t’ha portato..
e mammamia co’ sta cicogna
in questa casa è una vergogna..
o me canzonii..oppure te e papà
nun sete bboni……..
Pe na stradetta dee periferiaa…
in una seicento due se sò appartati..
de botto ariva lì la pulizia..
e strilla forte er polizziotto
“ma che fà lei giovanotto?”
…è da paese..
je sto a ‘mparà la lotta giapponese.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E daje de tacco e daje de punta
> quant’è bbona la sora assunta
> e tira lo spago e spigni la bbonasera bbonasera…
> pietruccio er regazzino der tufello
> ...



mica e' cosi....
guarda e impara

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRKsVlQJKG4[/video]


----------



## tullio (25 Giugno 2015)

*Gozzano*

_Il mio sogno è nutrito d'abbandono,_
_ di rimpianto. Non amo che le rose_
_ che non colsi. Non amo che le cose_
_ che potevano essere e non sono state..._
_ Vedo la casa; ecco le rose_
_ del bel giardino di vent'anni or sono!_
_
Oltre le sbarre il tuo giardino intatto_
_ fra gli eucalipti liguri si spazia..._
_ Vieni! T'accoglierà l'anima sazia._
_ Fa' che io riveda il tuo volto disfatto;_
_ ti bacierò: rifiorirà nell'atto,_
_ sulla tua bocca l'ultima tua grazia.
_

_Vieni! Sarà come se a me, per mano,_
_ tu riportassi me stesso d'allora,_
_ il bimbo parlerà con la Signora._
_ Risorgeremo dal tempo lontano._
_ Vieni! Sarà come se a te, per mano,_
_ io riportassi te, giovine ancora._


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> _Il mio sogno è nutrito d'abbandono,_
> _ di rimpianto. Non amo che le rose_
> _ che non colsi. Non amo che le cose_
> _ che potevano essere e non sono state..._
> ...


Adoro Gozzano! :up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2015)

io manco per niente...è quello delle rose che non colsi, bah


----------



## tullio (26 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Adoro Gozzano! :up:


Il mio poeta preferito!


----------



## Flavia (26 Giugno 2015)

*Fantasia*

Lascia sempre vagare la fantasia,
È sempre altrove il piacere:
E si scioglie, solo a toccarlo, dolce,
Come le bolle quando la pioggia picchia;
Lasciala quindi vagare, lei, l’alata,
Per il pensiero che davanti ancor le si stende;
Spalanca la porta alla gabbia della mente,
E, vedrai, si lancerà volando verso il cielo.

(Johom Keats)


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Fantasia*
> 
> Lascia sempre vagare la fantasia,
> È sempre altrove il piacere:
> ...


Grazie, Flavia, e torna più spesso!


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io manco per niente...è quello delle rose che non colsi, bah


È quello di Totò Merumeni, dell'elogio degli amori ancillari, della Signorina Felicita, ecc. Ironico, malinconico, elegante, intelligente. Rileggilo.


----------



## Flavia (26 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie, Flavia, e torna più spesso!


grazie a tutti voi 
per aver mantenuto vivo
questo piccolo angolo di forum
ciao Fanta


----------



## Frithurik (7 Luglio 2015)

*Nostalgie*

Non e' più il tempo
della nostra terra.
Indossavo i miei sogni 
migliori
per correre sulle sue strade.
Nubi
galoppavano contro il sole
e piogge di parole
coprivano le nostre ore.
Mani nere e dolci
offrivano i gelsomini
dischiusi tra le dita
morbide della sera.
Il profumo
adagiato nel silenzio pigro
della mia memoria
cerca il suo tempo,
ancora,
tra sabbie bianche,
orizzonti di stelle
e fughe di pensieri.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Non e' più il tempo
> della nostra terra.
> Indossavo i miei sogni
> migliori
> ...


Ma... è tua?


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2015)

*Valore*

Considero valore ogni forma di vita, la neve, la fragola, la mosca.
Considero valore il regno minerale, l'assemblea delle stelle.
Considero valore il vino finché dura il pasto, un sorriso involontario,
la stanchezza di chi non si è risparmiato, due vecchi che si amano.
Considero valore quello che domani non varrà più niente e quello
che oggi vale ancora poco.
Considero valore tutte le ferite.
Considero valore risparmiare acqua, riparare un paio di scarpe,
tacere in tempo, accorrere a un grido, chiedere permesso prima di sedersi,
provare gratitudine senza ricordare di che.
Considero valore sapere in una stanza dov'è il nord,
qual è il nome del vento che sta asciugando il bucato.
Considero valore il viaggio del vagabondo, la clausura della monaca,
la pazienza del condannato, qualunque colpa sia.
Considero valore l'uso del verbo amare e l'ipotesi che esista un creatore.
Molti di questi valori non ho conosciuto.

Erri De Luca​


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2015)

E tutto insieme,tutte le voci
tutte le mete, tutti i desideri
tutti i dolori, tutta la gioia, tutto il bene e il male, 
tutto insieme era il mondo. 
Tutto insieme era il fiume del divenire, 
era la musica della vita. 

Herman Hesse da "Siddharta"


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

​​*Ci sono cose che non smetteresti mai di guardare.*

*Cose che catturano il tuo sguardo e non lo lasciano andare.*

*Cose che lasciano un’impronta indelebile sulla tua retina.*

*Cose che lasciano un’impronta indelebile sulla tua Anima.*

*Cose che non ti sazi di guardare.*

*E mentre cerchi di scoprire il perché di tanto fascino,*

*scopri dopo e solo dopo, ripensandoci,*

*che le guardavi perché le amavi.*

*(Pedro Almodovar)*


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2015)

​​*Quello che mi è sempre piaciuto di lei*

*era il suo silenzio,*

*non era un silenzio qualsiasi,*

*era un silenzio pieno di contrasti*

*e piccoli silenzi concentrici*

*come onde in uno stagno.*

*Lei non cercava di capirmi,*

*sapeva che era stupido pretenderlo.*

*Tra noi due non c’era bisogno di capire:*

*io avevo il mio dolore pieno di parole*

*e lei il suo silenzio.*

*(E. M. Reyes)*


----------



## Frithurik (26 Agosto 2015)

*Non ti dimentichero' mai*

[FONT=&quot]Mi avevi detto non ti dimenticherò mai! 
Non voglio perderti! Dammi il tuo tutto, le tue parole, 
La tua solitudine,la tua voce .Lontana senza dimensione. 
Con la voglia di libertà nel cuore .Mi chiedi di lasciarti andare., 
Proprio a me che non ho alcun diritto su di te,
né sulla tua vita né sull'amore che nasce, Vive. Muore, in fondo ai tuoi occhi. 
Come una scarpa consumata! 
Come un abito dismesso! Mi butti via! 
Tra i rifiuti dell'indifferenza! 
Ma io, non ti ho mai legata a me,Mai costretta a rincorrere sogni, 
Che non erano tuoi,voglie, desideri nascosti di donna che non erano tuoi, miseramente finiti negli inganni.
Di amori che rincorrevi! 
Io ti parlavo., soltanto d'amore! E una colpa parlare d'amore? Trasmettere l'amore che hai., 
Dentro l'anima e distrugge? 
Ma tu dicevi non ti dimenticherò mai! 
Irragiungibile,poeta fottuto Mi chiedi di lasciarti andare,come rondini che volano nel cielo , 
Come un libro corroso dal tempo... 
Come una rosa appassita nell'inverno... 
Spoglia di sguardo amorevole negli occhi verdi... 
Mi butti via! Nei cumuli di fanghiglia di strade senza nome. 
Ma io in nessun modo potevo legarti a me., 
Non ho questa presunzione,né l'arroganza, 
Ho soltanto creduto di difenderti... 
Dai tuoi sogni., ingannevoli. dai tuoi sbagli, 
Dal modo con il quale avresti potuto, 
Bruciare la tua vita... 
Ma tu dicevi non ti dimenticherò mai! 
Non voglio perderti! Non devi morire in me! 
Siamo la stessa vita,parlami, come tu soltanto sai parlarmi di amore[/FONT]


----------



## geko (26 Agosto 2015)

I
Era impossibile da immaginare, impossibile
da non immaginare; la sua azzurrezza, l'ombra che lasciava,
che cadeva, riempiva l'oscurità del proprio freddo,
il suo freddo che cadeva fuori da se stesso, fuori da qualsiasi idea
di sé descrivesse nel cadere; un qualcosa, una minuzia,
una macchia, un punto, un punto in un punto, un abisso infinito
di minuzia; una canzone, ma meno di una canzone, qualcosa che
affoga in sé, qualcosa che va, un'alluvione di suono, ma meno
di un suono; la sua fine, il suo vuoto,
il suo tenero, piccolo vuoto che colma la sua eco, e cade,
e si alza, inavvertito, e cade ancora, e così sempre,
e sempre perché, e solo perché, essendo stato, era...

II
Era l'inizio di una sedia;
era il divano grigio; era i muri,
il giardino, la strada di ghiaia; era il modo in cui
i ruderi di luna le crollavano sulla chioma.
Era quello, ed era altro ancora; era il vento che azzannava
gli alberi; era la congerie confusa di nubi, la bava
di stelle sulla riva. Era l'ora che pareva dire
che se sapevi in che punto esatto del tempo si era, non avresti
mai più chiesto nulla. Era quello. Senz'altro era quello.
Era anche l'evento mai avvenuto – un momento tanto pieno
che quando se ne andò, come doveva, nessun dolore riusciva
a contenerlo. Era la stanza che pareva la stessa
dopo tanti anni. Era quello. Era il cappello
dimenticato da lei, la penna che lei lasciò sul tavolo.
Era il sole sulla mia mano. Era il caldo del sole. Era come
sedevo, come attendevo per ore, per giorni. Era quello. Solo quello.

Mark Strand - "Cos'era"


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2015)

*..Nel fondo della sua anima, Emma aspettava che qualche cosa accadesse.*

*Come i marinai in pericolo, volgeva gli occhi disperati sulla solitudine della sua vita e cercava, lontano, una vela bianca tra le brume dell’orizzonte.*

*Non sapeva che cosa l’aspettasse, quale vento avrebbe spinto quelle vele fino a lei, su quale riva l’avrebbe portata, né sapeva se sarebbe stata una scialuppa o un vascello a tre ponti, carico di angosce o pieno di felicità fino ai bordi.*

*(Gustave Flaubert)*


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2015)

La memoria delle donne somiglia a certi loro antichi tavolini da lavoro per cucire. 
Ci sono dei cassetti segreti: ce ne sono di chiusi da molto tempo che non si possono più aprire;
 ci sono dentro fiori secchi che sono ormai solo polvere di rose;
 e ci si ritrovano anche matasse imbrogliate, a volte qualche spillo
Marguerite Yourcenar


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> La memoria delle donne somiglia a certi loro antichi tavolini da lavoro per cucire.
> Ci sono dei cassetti segreti: ce ne sono di chiusi da molto tempo che non si possono più aprire;
> ci sono dentro fiori secchi che sono ormai solo polvere di rose;
> e ci si ritrovano anche matasse imbrogliate, a volte qualche spillo
> Marguerite Yourcenar


... bello che di puntuto ci sia solo qualche spillo e nemmeno sempre 
Grazie per queste note, carissima.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> La memoria delle donne somiglia a certi loro antichi tavolini da lavoro per cucire.
> Ci sono dei cassetti segreti: ce ne sono di chiusi da molto tempo che non si possono più aprire;
> ci sono dentro fiori secchi che sono ormai solo polvere di rose;
> e ci si ritrovano anche matasse imbrogliate, a volte qualche spillo
> Marguerite Yourcenar


Stupendo.


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2015)

Caddi in uno dei miei patetici periodi di chiusura.
 Spesso, con gli esseri umani, buoni e cattivi, 
i miei sensi semplicemente si staccano, si stancano: lascio perdere.
 Sono educato. Faccio segno di si.
 Fingo di capire, perché non voglio ferire nessuno.
 Questa è la debolezza che mi ha procurato più guai.
 Cercando di essere gentile con gli altri spesso mi ritrovo con l'anima a fettucce,
 ridotta ad una specie di piatto di tagliatelle spirituali. 
Non importa... Il mio cervello si chiude.
 Ascolto. Rispondo.
E sono troppo ottusi per rendersi conto che io non ci sono... 


Charles Bukowski


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Testamento

 
Non voglio che tu sia lo zimbello del mondo.
 Ti lascio il sole che lasciò mio padre
 a me. Le stelle brilleranno uguali, e uguali
 t’indurranno le notti a dolce sonno,
 il mare t’empirà di sogni. Ti lascio
 il mio sorriso amareggiato: fanne scialo,
 ma non tradirmi. Il mondo è povero
 oggi. S’è tanto insanguinato questo mondo
 ed è rimasto povero. Diventa ricco tu
 guadagnando l’amore del mondo.
 Ti lascio la mia lotta incompiuta
 e l’arma con la canna arroventata.
 Non l’appendere al muro. Il mondo ne ha bisogno.
 Ti lascio il mio cordoglio. Tanta pena
 vinta nelle battaglie del mio tempo.
 E ricorda. Quest’ordine ti lascio.
 Ricordare vuol dire non morire.
 Non dire mai che sono stato indegno, che
 disperazione m’ha portato avanti e son rimasto
 indietro, al di qua della trincea.
 Ho gridato, gridato mille e mille volte no,
 ma soffiava un gran vento, e pioggia, e grandine:
 hanno sepolto la mia voce. Ti lascio
 la mia storia vergata con la mano
 d’una qualche speranza. A te finirla.
 Ti lascio i simulacri degli eroi
 con le mani mozzate, ragazzi che non fecero a tempo
 ad assumere austera forma d’uomo,
 madri vestite di bruno, fanciulle violentate.
 Ti lascio la memoria di Belsen e di Auschwitz.
 Fa’ presto a farti grande. Nutri bene
 il tuo gracile cuore con la carne
 della pace del mondo, ragazzo, ragazzo.
 Impara che milioni di fratelli innocenti
 svanirono d’un tratto nelle nevi gelate
 in una tomba comune e spregiata.
 Si chiamano nemici: già! i nemici dell’odio.
 Ti lascio l’indirizzo della tomba
 perché tu vada a leggere l’epigrafe.
 Ti lascio accampamenti
 d’una città con tanti prigionieri:
 dicono sempre sì, ma dentro loro mugghia
 l’imprigionato no dell’uomo libero.
 Anch’io sono di quelli che dicono, di fuori,
 il sì della necessità, ma nutro, dentro, il no.
 Così è stato il mio tempo. Gira l’occhio
 dolce al nostro crepuscolo amaro.
 Il pane è fatto pietra, l’acqua fango,
 la verità un uccello che non canta.
 È questo che ti lascio. Io conquistai il coraggio
 d’essere fiero. Sfòrzati di vivere.
 Salta il fosso da solo e fatti libero.
 Attendo nuove. È questo che ti lascio.


 Kriton Athanasulis, traduzione di Filippo Maria Pontani


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

*AVRAI *(Claudio Baglioni)
avrai sorrisi sul tuo viso come ad agosto grilli e stelle
storie fotografate dentro un album rilegato in pelle
tuoni d'aerei supersonici che fanno alzar la testa
e il buio all'alba che si fa d'argento alla finestra
avrai un telefono vicino che vuol dire già aspettare
schiuma di cavalloni pazzi che s'inseguono nel mare
e pantaloni bianchi da tirare fuori che è già estate
un treno per l'America senza fermate
avrai due lacrime più dolci da seccare
un sole che si uccide e pescatori di telline
e neve di montagne e pioggia di colline
avrai un legnetto di cremino da succhiare
avrai una donna acerba e un giovane dolore
viali di foglie in fiamme ad incendiarti il cuore
avrai una sedia per posarti ore
vuote come uova di cioccolato
ed un amico che ti avrà deluso tradito ingannato
avrai avrai avrai
il tuo tempo per andar lontano
camminerai dimenticando
ti fermerai sognando
avrai avrai avrai
la stessa mia triste speranza
e sentirai di non avere amato mai abbastanza
se amore amore avrai
avrai parole nuove da cercare quando viene sera
e cento ponti da passare e far suonare la ringhiera
la prima sigaretta che ti fuma in bocca un po' di tosse
Natale di agrifoglio e candeline rosse
avrai un lavoro da sudare
mattini fradici di brividi e rugiada
giochi elettronici e sassi per la strada
avrai ricordi di ombrelli e chiavi da scordare
avrai carezze per parlare con i cani
e sarà sempre di domenica domani
e avrai discorsi chiusi dentro mani
che frugano le tasche della vita
ed una radio per sentire che la guerra è finita
avrai avrai avrai
il tuo tempo per andar lontano
camminerai dimenticando ti fermerai sognando
avrai avrai avrai
la stessa mia triste speranza
e sentirai di non avere amato mai abbastanza
se amore amore amore avrai


----------



## patroclo (7 Settembre 2015)

*ecco .....*

"Ma io volevo baci larghi come oceani in cui perdermi e affogare, volevo  baci grandi e baci lenti come un respiro cosmico, volevo bagni di baci  in cui rilassarmi e finalmente imparare i suoi movimenti d'amore"

Pier Vittorio Tondelli da "biglietti agli amici"


----------



## Flavia (8 Settembre 2015)

​​[h=3]_Ti faccio dono di tutto, se vuoi,_[/h][h=3]_tanto io sono solo una fanciulla_[/h][h=3]_piena di poesia_[/h][h=3]_e coperta di lacrime salate._[/h][h=3]_Io voglio solo addormentarmi_[/h][h=3]_sulla ripa del cielo stellato_[/h][h=3]_e diventare un dolce vento_[/h][h=3]_di canti d’amore per te._[/h][h=3]_(Alda Merini)_[/h]


----------



## passante (9 Settembre 2015)

“Ho sceso, dandoti il braccio, almeno un milione di scale
e ora che non ci sei è il vuoto ad ogni gradino.
Anche così è stato breve il nostro lungo viaggio.
Il mio dura tuttora, né più mi occorrono
le coincidenze, le prenotazioni,
le trappole, gli scorni di chi crede
che la realtà sia quella che si vede.

Ho sceso milioni di scale dandoti il braccio
non già perché con quattr’occhi forse si vede di più.
Con te le ho scese perché sapevo che di noi due
le sole vere pupille, sebbene tanto offuscate,
erano le tue. ”     

(Eugenio Montale


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

a tema:

[h=1]L'incostante[/h] "Gli occhi mi corsero 
dietro una bruna che passava. 

Era di madreperla nera, 
era d'uva scura, 
e mi sferzò il sangue 
con la sua coda di fuoco. 

Dietro tutte 
vado. 

Passò una chiara bionda 
come una pianta d'oro 
dondolando i suoi doni. 
E la mia bocca andò come in un'onda 
scaricando sul suo seno 
lampi di sangue. 

Dietro tutte vado. 

Ma a te, senza muovermi, 
senza vederti, te distante, 
vanno il mio sangue e i miei baci, 
bruna e bionda mia, 
alta e piccola mia, 
ampia e sottile mia, 
mia brutta, mia bellezza, 
fatta di tutto l'oro 
e di tutto l'argento, 
fatta di tutto il frumento 
e di tutta la terra, 
fatta di tutta l'acqua 
delle onde marine, 
fatta per le mie braccia, 
fatta per i miei baci, 
fatta per l'anima mia."

Pablo Neruda


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

_Spiegazione necessaria
_
Ci sono versi – a volte poesie intere –
che neanch’io so cosa voglion dire.
Quello che non so mi trattiene ancora.
E tu hai ragione a chiedere.
Ma non chiedere a me.
Ti ho detto che non so.
Due luci parallele
dallo stesso centro. Il rumore dell’acqua
che cade, d’inverno, dalla grondaia colma
o il rumore di una goccia che stilla
da una rosa nel giardino annaffiato
lentamente, lentamente, una sera primaverile
come il singhiozzo di un uccello.
Non so cosa vuol dire questo rumore; e tuttavia l’accetto.
Le cose che so te le spiego. Non mi dimentico.
Ma anche queste cose aggiungono qualcosa
alla nostra vita. La guardavo
mentre dormiva, il ginocchio piegato ad angolo
sul lenzuolo –
Non era solo l’amore. Questo angolo
era il crinale della tenerezza, e il profumo
del lenzuolo, di pulito e di primavera completavano
quell’inspiegabile che ho tentato, ancora
inutilmente, di spiegarti.


Yiannis Ritsos


----------



## Fantastica (6 Ottobre 2015)

*I giusti*


     Un uomo che coltiva il suo giardino, come voleva Voltaire.
     Chi è contento che sulla terra esista la musica.
     Chi scopre con piacere una etimologia.
     Due impiegati che in un caffè del sud giocano in silenzio agli scacchi.
     Il ceramista che premedita un colore e una forma.
     Il tipografo che compone bene questa pagina che forse non gli piace.
     Una donna e un uomo che leggono le terzine finali di un certo canto.
     Chi accarezza un animale addormentato.
     Chi giustifica o vuole giustificare un male che gli hanno fatto.
     Chi è contento che sulla terra ci sia Stevenson.
     Chi preferisce che abbiano ragione gli altri.
     Tali persone, che si ignorano, stanno salvando il mondo.

Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2015)

[h=3]_Per evolversi la vita deve fare male._
_Il dolore è una terraferma._
_L’uomo sicuramente può contare sul dolore perchè è l’unica cosa,_
_da sempre._
_La gioia è errabonda._
_Da tempo ho una febbre insolita,_
_una febbre che brucia._
_Sono diventata adiposa e grassa come una qualsiasi donna ansiosa,_
_e non so più fare miracoli,_
_proprio perchè non so più soffrire._
_E’ il dolore che ci fa crescere ed è il dolore che ci fa morire._
_Se togliamo il dolore,_
_togliamo il tavolo sul quale mangiamo ogni giorno._
_Senza dolore finiremmo costretti a mangiare per terra…__(Alda Merini)_
_
_
[/h]​


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2015)

*Questa vita è uno strano albergo,*

*da dove si parte quasi sempre storditi,*

*poiché le nostre valigie non sono mai pronte,*

*e il nostro conto non è mai saldato.*

*(Mário Quintana)*

_
_​


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2015)

*Amorgos*

QUANTO QUANTO TI HO AMATO solo io lo so
Io che un giorno ti sfiorai con gli occhi delle Pleiadi
E ti abbracciai con la chioma della luna e danzammo nei campi dell'estate
Sopra le stoppie mietute e mangiammo insieme il trifoglio falciato
Un grande mare nero con tanti ciottoli intorno al collo tante gemme colorate tra i tuoi capelli.

Nikos Gatsos


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2015)

*Dal cassetto*

Volevo appenderla a un muro della stanza.

Ma l'umidità del cassetto l'ha guastata.

Non la metto in un quadro questa foto.

Dovevo conservarla con più cura.

Queste le labbra, questo il viso...
ah, per un giorno solo, per un'ora
solo tornasse quel passato.

Non la metto in un quadro questa foto.

Mi fa soffrire vederla così guasta.

Del resto, se anche non fosse guasta,
che fastidio badare a non tradirmi...
una parola, o il tono della voce...
se mai qualcuno mi chiedesse chi era.


Konstantinos Kavafis


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2015)

*Quanto più puoi*

Farla non puoi, la vita,
come vorresti? Almeno questo tenta
quanto piú puoi: non la svilire troppo
nell'assiduo contatto della gente,
nell'assiduo gestire e nelle ciance.

Non la svilire a furia di recarla
cosí sovente in giro, e con l'esporla
alla dissennatezza quotidiana
di commerci e rapporti,
sin che divenga una straniera uggiosa.

Konstantinos Kavafis


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2015)

Che belle!


----------



## brenin (26 Ottobre 2015)

*De Andrè*

[h=3]La canzone dell'amore perduto[/h][h=5]Fabrizio De André[/h]Ricordi sbocciavano le viole
 con le nostre parole:
 "non ci lasceremo mai,
 mai e poi mai"
 Vorrei dirti, ora, le stesse cose
 ma come fan presto, amore,
 ad appassire le rose
 così per noi.
 L'amore che strappa i capelli
 é perduto ormai.
 Non resta che qualche svogliata carezza
 e un po' di tenerezza.
 E quando ti troverai in mano
 quei fiori appassiti
 al sole di un aprile
 ormai lontano li rimpiangerai.
 Ma sarà la prima
 che incontri per strada,
 che tu coprirai d'oro
 per un bacio mai dato,
 per un amore nuovo
 E sarà la prima che incontri per strada,
 che tu coprirai d'oro
 per un bacio mai dato,
 per un amore nuovo.


----------



## Flavia (4 Novembre 2015)

piccolo omaggio a Pasolini

Lo scandalo del contraddirmi

Lo scandalo del contraddirmi, dell'essere 
con te e contro te; con te nel cuore, 
in luce, contro te nelle buie viscere; 

del mio paterno stato traditore 
- nel pensiero, in un'ombra di azione - 
mi so ad esso attaccato nel calore 

degli istinti, dell'estetica passione; 
attratto da una vita proletaria 
a te anteriore, è per me religione 

la sua allegria, non la millenaria 
sua lotta: la sua natura, non la sua 
coscienza; è la forza originaria 

dell'uomo, che nell'atto s'è perduta, 
a darle l'ebbrezza della nostalgia, 
una luce poetica: ed altro più.

io non so dirne, che non sia 
giusto ma non sincero, astratto 
amore, non accorante simpatia... 

Come i poveri povero, mi attacco 
come loro a umilianti speranze, 
come loro per vivere mi batto 

ogni giorno. Ma nella desolante 
mia condizione di diseredato, 
io possiedo: ed è il più esaltante 

dei possessi borghesi, lo stato 
più assoluto. Ma come io possiedo la storia, 
essa mi possiede; ne sono illuminato: 

ma a che serve la luce?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> piccolo omaggio a Pasolini
> 
> Lo scandalo del contraddirmi
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Flavia (25 Novembre 2015)

Non chiederci la parola
E. Montale

Non chiederci la parola che squadri da ogni lato
 l’animo nostro informe, e a lettere di fuoco
 lo dichiari e risplenda come un croco
 perduto in mezzo a un polveroso prato.
 Ah l’uomo che se ne va sicuro,
 agli altri ed a se stesso amico,
 e l’ombra sua non cura che la canicola
 stampa sopra uno scalcinato muro!
 Non domandarci la formula che mondi possa aprirti,
 sì qualche storta sillaba e secca come un ramo.
 Codesto solo oggi possiamo dirti,
 ciò che non siamo, ciò che non vogliamo.


----------



## oro.blu (30 Novembre 2015)

...per me sarebbe sentire i miei cuccioli dirmi "mamma ti voglio bene"....ma sono grandi è un po' che non me lo dicono 
mi manca tanto


----------



## brenin (30 Novembre 2015)

*I consumi superflui e la perdita di libertà*

" Abbiamo inventato una montagna di consumi superflui. E viviamo comprando e buttando.... E quello che stiamo sprecando è tempo di vita perchè quando compri qualcosa non lo fai con il denaro,ma con il tempo di vita che hai dovuto utilizzare per guadagnare quel denaro. L'unica cosa che non si può comprare è la vita. 
La vita si consuma. Ed è da miserabili consumare la vita per perdere la libertà "

Josè " Pepe " Mujica
Ex Presidente uruguayano


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> " Abbiamo inventato una montagna di consumi superflui. E viviamo comprando e buttando.... E quello che stiamo sprecando è tempo di vita perchè quando compri qualcosa non lo fai con il denaro,ma con il tempo di vita che hai dovuto utilizzare per guadagnare quel denaro. L'unica cosa che non si può comprare è la vita.
> La vita si consuma. Ed è da miserabili consumare la vita per perdere la libertà "
> 
> Josè " Pepe " Mujica
> Ex Pesidente uruguayano


Stupendo.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> " Abbiamo inventato una montagna di consumi superflui. E viviamo comprando e buttando.... E quello che stiamo sprecando è tempo di vita perchè quando compri qualcosa non lo fai con il denaro,ma con il tempo di vita che hai dovuto utilizzare per guadagnare quel denaro. L'unica cosa che non si può comprare è la vita.
> La vita si consuma. Ed è da miserabili consumare la vita per perdere la libertà "
> 
> Josè " Pepe " Mujica
> Ex Presidente uruguayano


(Se muoio domani, muoio contenta, perché ho incarnato per tutta la mia vita questo modo di pensare.)


----------



## Flavia (30 Novembre 2015)

​sempre sul tema "tempo"
una poesia di Mario Benedetti


Come farti capire che c’è sempre tempo?

 Che uno deve solo cercarlo e darselo,
 Che nessuno stabilisce norme salvo la vita,
 Che la vita senza certe norme perde forma,
 Che la forma non si perde con l’aprirci,
 Che aprirci non è amare indiscriminatamente,
 Che non è proibito amare,
 Che si può anche odiare,
 Che l’odio e l’amore sono affetti,
 Che l’aggressione è perché sì ferisce molto,
 Che le ferite si rimarginano,
 Che le porte non devono chiudersi,
 Che la maggiore porta è l’affetto,
 Che gli affetti ci definiscono,
 Che definirsi non è remare contro corrente,
 Che non quanto più forte si fa il segno più lo si scorge,
 Che cercare un equilibrio non implica essere tiepido,
 Che negare parole implica aprire distanze,
 Che trovarsi è molto bello,
 Che il sesso fa parte del bello della vita,
 Che la vita parte dal sesso,
 Che il “perché” dei bambini ha un perché,
 Che voler sapere di qualcuno non è solo curiosità,
 Che volere sapere tutto di tutti è curiosità malsana,
 Che non c’è nulla di meglio che ringraziare,
 Che l’autodeterminazione non è fare le cose da solo,
 Che nessuno vuole essere solo,
 Che per non essere solo devi dare,
 Che per dare dovemmo prima ricevere,
 Che affinché ci dìano bisogna sapere anche come chiedere,
 Che sapere chiedere non è regalarsi,
 Che regalarsi è, in definitiva, non amarsi,
 Che affinché ci vogliano dobbiamo dimostrare che cosa siamo,
 Che affinché qualcuno “sia” bisogna aiutarlo,
 Che aiutare è potere incoraggiare ed appoggiare,
 Che adulare non è aiutare,
 Che adulare è tanto pernicioso come girare la faccia,
 Che faccia a faccia le cose sono oneste,
 Che nessuno è onesto perché non ruba,
 Che quello che ruba non è ladro per suo piacere,
 Che quando non c’è piacere nelle cose non si sta vivendo,
 Che non ci si deve dimenticare che esiste la morte,
 Che si può essere morto in vita,
 Che si sente col corpo e la mente,
 Che si ascolta con le orecchie,
 Che costa essere sensibile e non ferirsi,
 Che ferirsi non è dissanguarsi,
 Che alziamo muri per non essere feriti,
 Che chi semina muri non raccoglie niente,
 Che quasi tutti siamo muratori di muri,
 Che sarebbe meglio costruire ponti,
 Che su di essi si va all’altro lato e si torna anche,
 Che ritornare non implica retrocedere,
 Che retrocedere può essere anche avanzare,
 Che per il molto avanzare  non sorge prima  il sole,
 Come farti sapere che nessuno stabilisce norme salvo la vita?
 Come farti sapere che c’è sempre tempo?


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2015)

_Il piccolo dio del mondo è sempre lo stesso, buffo e strambo come nel primo giorno. Vivrebbe un poco meglio, tu non gli avessi dato qualche lume di cielo Lo nomina ragione: e lo usa soltanto per vivere più bestia di ogni bestia.

- Mefistofele -_


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (Se muoio domani, muoio contenta, perché ho incarnato per tutta la mia vita questo modo di pensare.)


Chapeau !

" _Povero non è chi possiede poco, ma veramente povero è chi necessita infinitamente tanto, e desidera, desidera, e desidera, e desidera sempre di più. "

Josè Mujica
_


----------



## Fantastica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 10988
> 
> View attachment 10989
> 
> View attachment 10990



Ma quanto mi piace! CHI È? :up:


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi piace! CHI È? :up:


:up:
giusto, autore a me sconosciuto
o meglio uno dei tanti purtroppo


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi piace! CHI È? :up:





Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> giusto, autore a me sconosciuto
> o meglio uno dei tanti purtroppo


Son tratte da un libro chiamato "Favole per bambini molto stanchi", l'autore si chiama Dente ma non so se son tutte sue o è quello che le ha raccolte


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi piace! CHI È? :up:


https://books.google.it/books?id=E_...ui stava bene loro non si sapeva fine&f=false


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Son tratte da un libro chiamato "Favole per bambini molto stanchi", l'autore si chiama Dente ma non so se son tutte sue o è quello che le ha raccolte


mai sentito nominare
grazie


----------



## Fantastica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie, falcor e brenin
Purtroppo le sue canzoni non sono all'altezza. Ho pure ascoltato un'intervista per caso su Radio24. Presuntuoso e fumoso e nemmeno troppo capace di parlare italiano. Bocciato. Ma queste favole sono deliziose!


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> mai sentito nominare
> grazie





Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie, falcor e brenin
> *Purtroppo le sue canzoni non sono all'altezza. Ho pure ascoltato un'intervista per caso su Radio24. Presuntuoso e fumoso* e nemmeno troppo capace di parlare italiano. Bocciato. Ma queste favole sono deliziose!


In effetti ignoravo la sua esistenza fino a poco tempo fa anche io 

Non sapevo componesse anche canzoni e non ho mai sentito sue interviste. Però a tal proposito ho seguito artisti che nel loro campo erano geni assoluti ma quando si relazionavano coi media e/o con le persone in genere erano antipaticissimi.


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Il conformismo,come testarda certezza degli incerti*

Pasolini: “Sono reduce da un mondo di scandalizzati. Tu, Moravia, ti scandalizzi o no?”*
Moravia: “No, mai, assolutamente mai, l’unica... Insomma, potrei dire che mi scandalizza la stupidità, ma poi non è vero neanche. Io penso che bisogna sempre cercare di capire, che c’è sempre la possibilità concreta di capire le cose, e le cose che si capiscono non scandalizzano. Tutt’al più vanno, vanno riferite ad un giudizio, e il giudizio è legittimo, non lo scandalo”.*
Pasolini: “Senti, ma tu riesci ad immaginare, a concepire, a raffigurare dentro di te il fenomeno dello scandalizzarsi?”*
Moravia: “La persona che si scandalizza, il personaggio che si scandalizza è il personaggio che vede qualche cosa di diverso da se stesso e al tempo stesso di minaccioso per se stesso; cioè non soltanto è una cosa diversa, ma minaccia la propria persona, sia fisicamente, sia nel senso dell’immagine che questa persona si fa di se stesso. Lo scandalo, in fondo, è una paura di perdere la propria personalità, è una paura primitiva”.*
Pasolini: “In conclusione, chi si scandalizza è psicologicamente incerto, cioè praticamente un conformista”.*
Moravia: “Effettivamente è vero. La persona che si scandalizza è una persona profondamente incerta”.*
Pasolini: “Lo scandalo come elemento dell’istinto di conservazione, dunque. Tu cosa diresti, Moravia, per concludere?”*
Moravia: “Ecco, io direi questo, che una credenza che sia stata conquistata con la ragione e con un esatto esame della realtà è abbastanza elastica per non scandalizzarsi mai... Se invece è una credenza ricevuta senza una analisi seria delle ragioni per cui è stata ricevuta, accettata, sì, per tradizione, per pigrizia, per educazione passiva è... un conformismo...”.*
Pasolini: “Il conformismo, insomma, come testarda certezza degli incerti”.

Dal film "Comizi d'amore", di Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2015)

per Pasolini vale la definizione di Falcor
un genio assoluto, ma a livelllo umano
troppi scivoloni non perdonabili


----------



## Fantastica (1 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Pasolini: “Sono reduce da un mondo di scandalizzati. Tu, Moravia, ti scandalizzi o no?”*
> Moravia: “No, mai, assolutamente mai, l’unica... Insomma, potrei dire che mi scandalizza la stupidità, ma poi non è vero neanche. Io penso che bisogna sempre cercare di capire, che c’è sempre la possibilità concreta di capire le cose, e le cose che si capiscono non scandalizzano. Tutt’al più vanno, vanno riferite ad un giudizio, e il giudizio è legittimo, non lo scandalo”.*
> Pasolini: “Senti, ma tu riesci ad immaginare, a concepire, a raffigurare dentro di te il fenomeno dello scandalizzarsi?”*
> Moravia: “La persona che si scandalizza, il personaggio che si scandalizza è il personaggio che vede qualche cosa di diverso da se stesso e al tempo stesso di minaccioso per se stesso; cioè non soltanto è una cosa diversa, ma minaccia la propria persona, sia fisicamente, sia nel senso dell’immagine che questa persona si fa di se stesso. Lo scandalo, in fondo, è una paura di perdere la propria personalità, è una paura primitiva”.*
> ...


Io detesto chi si scandalizza. Plaudo a Moravia, non conoscevo questo dialogo, perché non ho visto intero questo film. Grazie, brenin!!


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2015)

Il bacio oscuro


Aveva il sorriso contagioso
di chi aveva sofferto tanto
era dannatamene bella,
vestita dei suoi sbagli.

Lara Adrian


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Son tratte da un libro chiamato "Favole per bambini molto stanchi", l'autore si chiama Dente ma non so se son tutte sue o è quello che le ha raccolte


Non conosco ma conosco questo...mi fa morire tratto da MOTOSEGA di Guido Catalano


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2015)

*Le verità assolute*

Ho orrore di tutte le verità assolute, delle loro applicazioni totali, dei loro presunti detentori d’ogni risma. Prendete una verità, portatela con cautela ad altezza d’uomo, guardate chi colpisce, chi uccide, cosa risparmia, cosa elimina, annusatela a lungo, accertatevi che non puzzi di cadavere, assaggiatela tenendola un po’ sulla lingua, ma siate sempre pronti a sputarla immediatamente. L’uomo libero è questo: il diritto di sputare.

 Albert Camus


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho orrore di tutte le verità assolute, delle loro applicazioni totali, dei loro presunti detentori d’ogni risma. Prendete una verità, portatela con cautela ad altezza d’uomo, guardate chi colpisce, chi uccide, cosa risparmia, cosa elimina, annusatela a lungo, accertatevi che non puzzi di cadavere, assaggiatela tenendola un po’ sulla lingua, ma siate sempre pronti a sputarla immediatamente. L’uomo libero è questo: il diritto di sputare.
> 
> Albert Camus


:quoto:


----------



## Flavia (2 Dicembre 2015)

[h=3]_SIMILI

Amo la tua parte strana,_[/h][h=3]_ è così simile alla mia parte normale._[/h][h=3]_(Paola Melone)_[/h]​


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie flavia, non conoscevo la Melone. Ho appena letto alcuni suoi scritti e questo anche mi è piaciuto molto:
_
La  parola a tutti i costi è presunzione. Se non si ha niente da dire o,  peggio ancora, si parla per destare stupore negli altri oppure  autocompiacimento, si finisce per pensare ciò che si dice e non dire ciò  che si pensa. La parola umile è quella che nasce dal cuore e non fa  caso al clamore che provoca; e non è quella che nasce da un animo  narcisista allo specchio._


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Grazie flavia, non conoscevo la Melone. Ho appena letto alcuni suoi scritti e questo anche mi è piaciuto molto:
> _
> La  parola a tutti i costi è presunzione. Se non si ha niente da dire o,  peggio ancora, si parla per destare stupore negli altri oppure  autocompiacimento, si finisce per pensare ciò che si dice e non dire ciò  che si pensa. La parola umile è quella che nasce dal cuore e non fa  caso al clamore che provoca; e non è quella che nasce da un animo  narcisista allo specchio._


è una autrice che ho conosciuto
recentemente, grande donna
mi sarebbe piaciuta averla 
come insegnante (sua professione)
sempre in tema di parole 
riporto questo suo aforisma "Urla se vuoi entrare nella mente della gente;
ma se vuoi rimanere in quella delle persone, sussurra"
​
ringrazio io, Voi tutti di mantenere 
questo post così vivo, 
e traboccante di pensieri ed emozioni
*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## tullio (9 Dicembre 2015)

*D'Annunzio*

“Non so che darei per averti qui tra le mie braccia... Fuori il sole abbaglia; si sente il rumore del mare; in un vaso i gigli mandano un profumo acutissimo spirando; le cortine dei balconi ondeggiano come vele in un naviglio. Io ti chiamo, ti chiamo, ti chiamo.”


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Machiavelli, 1497, lettera a Francesco Vettori.*

......Venuta la sera, mi ritorno a casa ed entro nel mio scrittoio; e in  sull'uscio mi spoglio quella veste cotidiana, piena di fango e di loto, e  mi metto panni reali e curiali; e rivestito condecentemente, entro  nelle antique corti delli antiqui huomini, dove, da loro ricevuto  amorevolmente, mi  pasco di quel cibo che solum è mio e ch’io nacqui per lui; dove io non  mi vergogno parlare con loro e domandarli della ragione delle loro  azioni; e quelli per loro humanità mi rispondono; e non sento per  quattro hore di tempo alcuna noia, sdimentico ogni affanno, non temo la  povertà, non mi sbigottisce la morte: tutto mi transferisco in loro.


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> “Non so che darei per averti qui tra le mie braccia... Fuori il sole abbaglia; si sente il rumore del mare; in un vaso i gigli mandano un profumo acutissimo spirando; le cortine dei balconi ondeggiano come vele in un naviglio. Io ti chiamo, ti chiamo, ti chiamo.”


Di D'Annunzio amo questa :inlove: :

_Taci. Su le soglie
    del bosco non odo
    parole che dici
    umane; ma odo
    parole più nuove
    che parlano gocciole e foglie
    lontane.
    Ascolta. Piove
    dalle nuvole sparse.
    Piove su le tamerici
    salmastre ed arse,
    piove su i pini
    scagliosi ed irti,
    piove su i mirti
    divini,
    su le ginestre fulgenti
    di fiori accolti,
    su i ginepri folti
    di coccole aulenti,
    piove su i nostri volti
    silvani,
    piove su le nostre mani
    ignude,
    su i nostri vestimenti
    leggieri,
    su i freschi pensieri
    che l'anima schiude
    novella,
    su la favola bella
    che ieri
    t'illuse, che oggi m'illude,
    o Ermione.

    Odi? La pioggia cade
    su la solitaria
    verdura
    con un crepitío che dura
    e varia nell'aria
    secondo le fronde
    più rade, men rade.
    Ascolta. Risponde
    al pianto il canto
    delle cicale
    che il pianto australe
    non impaura,
    nè il ciel cinerino.
    E il pino
    ha un suono, e il mirto
    altro suono, e il ginepro
    altro ancóra, stromenti
    diversi
    sotto innumerevoli dita.
    E immersi
    noi siam nello spirto
    silvestre,
    d'arborea vita viventi;
    e il tuo volto ebro
    è molle di pioggia
    come una foglia,
    e le tue chiome
    auliscono come
    le chiare ginestre,
    o creatura terrestre
    che hai nome
    Ermione.

    Ascolta, ascolta. L'accordo
    delle aeree cicale
    a poco a poco
    più sordo
    si fa sotto il pianto
    che cresce;
    ma un canto vi si mesce
    più roco
    che di laggiù sale,
    dall'umida ombra remota.
    Più sordo e più fioco
    s'allenta, si spegne.
    Sola una nota
    ancor trema, si spegne,
    risorge, trema, si spegne.
    Non s'ode voce del mare.
    Or s'ode su tutta la fronda
    crosciare
    l'argentea pioggia
    che monda,
    il croscio che varia
    secondo la fronda
    più folta, men folta.
    Ascolta.
    La figlia dell'aria
    è muta; ma la figlia
    del limo lontana,
    la rana,
    canta nell'ombra più fonda,
    chi sa dove, chi sa dove!
    E piove su le tue ciglia,
    Ermione.

    Piove su le tue ciglia nere
    sìche par tu pianga
    ma di piacere; non bianca
    ma quasi fatta virente,
    par da scorza tu esca.
    E tutta la vita è in noi fresca
    aulente,
    il cuor nel petto è come pesca
    intatta,
    tra le pàlpebre gli occhi
    son come polle tra l'erbe,
    i denti negli alvèoli
    con come mandorle acerbe.
    E andiam di fratta in fratta,
    or congiunti or disciolti
    (e il verde vigor rude
    ci allaccia i mallèoli
    c'intrica i ginocchi)
    chi sa dove, chi sa dove!
    E piove su i nostri vólti
    silvani,
    piove su le nostre mani
    ignude,
    su i nostri vestimenti
    leggieri,
    su i freschi pensieri
    che l'anima schiude
    novella,
    su la favola bella
    che ieri
    m'illuse, che oggi t'illude,
    o Ermione._


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di D'Annunzio amo questa :inlove: :
> 
> _Taci. Su le soglie
> del bosco non odo
> __..._


imparata a memoria a scuola, una buona meta' me la ricordo ancora...cosi' come il monologo (in inglese) di Amleto


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> imparata a memoria a scuola, una buona meta' me la ricordo ancora...cosi' come il monologo (in inglese) di Amleto


Inspiegabilmente a scuola non ci hanno mai fatto studiare D'Annunzio...


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2015)

“Parlami di te, parlami di come sei.
Parlami delle tue notti insonni,
del tuo vino e del tuo fumo, …
parlami delle corse e degli affanni del tuo cuore.
Parlami del tuo cuscino umido e salato,
amico discreto della tua tristezza.
Parlami del tuo riso,
splendido vestito della tua anima inquieta.
E poi parlami ancora dei tuoi sogni,
nubi ovattate dove poserai il tuo piede incerto.
Parlami di come sei, di come calpesti la vita,
ma più di ogni cosa, parlami di come non sei”

_*(Paola Melone)*_


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2015)

non posso darvi verdi,
vi mando una pioggia (virtuale)
di gerbere del colore che più preferite


----------



## brenin (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Quelle come me - Alda Merini*

Quelle come me regalano sogni, anche a costo di rimanerne prive.
 Quelle come me donano l’anima,
 perché un’anima da sola è come una goccia d’acqua nel deserto.
 Quelle come me tendono la mano ed aiutano a rialzarsi,
 pur correndo il rischio di cadere a loro volta.
 Quelle come me guardano avanti,
 anche se il cuore rimane sempre qualche passo indietro.
 Quelle come me cercano un senso all’esistere e, quando lo trovano,
 tentano d’insegnarlo a chi sta solo sopravvivendo.
 Quelle come me quando amano, amano per sempre.
 E quando smettono d’amare è solo perché
 piccoli frammenti di essere giacciono inermi nelle mani della vita.
 Quelle come me inseguono un sogno,
 quello di essere amate per ciò che sono
 e non per ciò che si vorrebbe fossero.
 Quelle come me girano il mondo alla ricerca di quei valori che, ormai,
 sono caduti nel dimenticatoio dell’anima.
 Quelle come me vorrebbero cambiare,
 ma il farlo comporterebbe nascere di nuovo.
 Quelle come me urlano in silenzio,
 perché la loro voce non si confonda con le lacrime.
 Quelle come me sono quelle cui tu riesci sempre a spezzare il cuore,
 perché sai che ti lasceranno andare, senza chiederti nulla [...]


----------



## Flavia (12 Dicembre 2015)

_Sono un tipocosì_​​*Sono molto più paziente con gli altri*​*di quanto lo sia con me stessa,*​*e mi è molto più facile *​*tirar fuori i latipositivi nelle cose degli altri                  *​*che non nelle mie.*​*Sono un tipo così.                                                                       *​*È un po’ come essere quella superficie *​*ruvida su una scatola di fiammiferi.*​*Il che mi sta benissimo, intendiamoci.*​*Meglio essere una scatola di prima qualità*​*che un fiammifero scadente.*​*(Haruki Murakami)*​​
​


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2015)

_
"La gente non è cattiva, mia cara. È idiota, il che è ben diverso. 

La malvagità presuppone un certo spessore morale, forza di volontà e intelligenza. 

L’idiota invece non si sofferma a ragionare, obbedisce all’istinto, come un animale nella stalla, convinto di agire in nome del bene e di avere sempre ragione. 

Si sente orgoglioso in quanto può rompere le palle, con licenza parlando, a tutti coloro che considera diversi, per il colore della pelle, perché hanno altre opinioni, perché parlano un’altra lingua, perché non sono nati nel suo paese o perché non approva il loro modo di divertirsi.

Nel mondo c’è bisogno di più gente cattiva e di meno rimbambiti.”

_

Carlos Ruiz Zafón


----------



## LucyLiu (18 Dicembre 2015)

Lo spirito in ognuno di noi si manifesta negli occhi, 
nell'espressione e in tutti i movimenti e i gesti del corpo.
Il nostro aspetto, le nostre parole, le nostre azioni
non sono mai più grandi di noi stessi.
Giacché è l'anima la nostra dimora, gli occhi ne sono le finestre
e le parole i messaggeri.

Gibran


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

Niente cancellerà via l’amore,
né i litigi
né i chilometri.
È meditato,
provato,
controllato.
Alzando solennemente i versi, dita di righe,
lo giuro:
amo
d’un amore immutabile e fedele.

Vladimir Majakovskij


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2015)

Ti sei stancato di portare il mio peso
 ti sei stancato delle mie mani
 dei miei occhi,della mia ombra

 le mie parole erano incendi
 le mie parole erano pozzi profondi

 verrà un giorno improvvisamente
 che sentirai dentro di te le orme dei miei passi
 che si allontanano

 e quel peso sarà il più grave.

 Nazim Hikmet


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti sei stancato di portare il mio peso
> ti sei stancato delle mie mani
> dei miei occhi,della mia ombra
> 
> ...


Bellissima. Dubito della conclusione.


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima. Dubito della conclusione.


Conclusione difficile da ammettere con la persona direttamente interessata,ma sicuramente alla propria coscienza " non si scappa "; presto o tardi raffiora tutto,le scelte sbagliate,gli errori commessi,il danno fatto più che a sè stessi agli altri, e forse solo allora non ci sarà più nessuno con cui condividere il "malessere/rimpianto " inevitabile di quei momenti. Ed il tutto peserà come un macigno.Per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Conclusione difficile da ammettere con la persona direttamente interessata,ma sicuramente alla propria coscienza " non si scappa "; presto o tardi raffiora tutto,le scelte sbagliate,gli errori commessi,il danno fatto più che a sè stessi agli altri, e forse solo allora non ci sarà più nessuno con cui condividere il "malessere/rimpianto " inevitabile di quei momenti. Ed il tutto peserà come un macigno.Per sempre.


A chi? Chi costringe ad andarsene sta poi benissimo.


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A chi? Chi costringe ad andarsene sta poi benissimo.


Non sempre è così.... a volte possono farlo credere,o addirittura autoconvincersi, ma se parliamo di traditori "seriali" ne dubito fortemente. Arriva per tutti il momento,penso io,che ad un certo punto della vita ci si guardi indietro e si fa un bilancio della propria esistenza...... e per quanto ovvio tanto più aumenta l'età tanto più si avvicina il momento dei bilanci ( anche perchè non sempre il "nuovo" risulta poi essere quanto si credeva o ci si aspettava che fosse ).


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sempre è così.... a volte possono farlo credere,o addirittura autoconvincersi, ma se parliamo di traditori "seriali" ne dubito fortemente. Arriva per tutti il momento,penso io,che ad un certo punto della vita ci si guardi indietro e si fa un bilancio della propria esistenza...... e per quanto ovvio tanto più aumenta l'età tanto più si avvicina il momento dei bilanci ( anche perchè non sempre il "nuovo" risulta poi essere quanto si credeva o ci si aspettava che fosse ).


Magari. Ma non mi illudo. Forse neanche mi interessa.


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Hesse, Hermann - Transitorietà*

Foglia su foglia piove
 l'albero della vita.
 O colorato mondo,
 come sazi e affatichi
 il nostro cuore, come
 lo sazi e inebrii!
 Ciò ch'oggi è fuoco vivo
 domani sarà spento.
 Presto sopra il mio tumulo
 bruno stormirà il vento;
 sul suo piccolo figlio
 si curverà la Madre.
 Ch'io riveda i suoi occhi,
 che sono la mia stella.
 Ogni altra cosa passa,
 alla morte s'affretta;
 solo l'eterna Madre
 sta, da cui noi venimmo.
 Il suo dito lievissimo
 scrive nell'aria labile
 il nostro nome.


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Ditlevsen, Tove- I figli*

*I FIGLI

* Prima erano dolce attesa
 E grande, inscindibile gioia
di famiglia, con nuvole e stelle, 
 e dappertutto presenti. 

 Poi diventarono vivi, vicini
 Teneri, indipendenti pensieri, 
 due occhi che riflettono la luna, 
 un cuore che batte da solo. 

 Risuonarono passi di piccolissimi piedi
 Per tutta la casa
 Che ancora risuonano nel nostro cuore
 Malinconicamente nel sussurro notturno. 

 All'improvviso alzano lo sguardo, 
 scordano i giochi infantili, 
 hanno occhi lontani inquieti
 e ansia di buie strade. 

 Hanno elevato le giovani nuche
 E hanno trovato troppo stretto in casa….
La pioggia cancellò via veloce
 Le orme fuori sulla ghiaia. 

 La pioggia rapida lava via
 Le lacrime delle guance….
Le ruvide voci cambiate
 Garrivano al vento. 

 Ma siccome erano bravi figli
 Li vedevamo spesso anche in seguito; 
 al caffè di domenica due ore
 sedevano a perder del tempo. 

 E quando veniva la sera se ne andavano
 Dove noi non riuscivamo mai a sapere, 
 a loro facevamo cenni con le mani dal cancello, 
 in silenzio, l'uno accanto all'altro. 

 Soave e cauto è il buio, 
 e sì pure son le gocce di pioggia, 
 i bravi figli sono un dono. 
 E' male esser soli.


----------



## brenin (4 Febbraio 2016)

*A chi non c'è più*

_https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=PEAcx3RNkwo

https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=juY9wAZYumg

http://seminiamoideepertutti.blogspot.it/2011/04/your-love-ennio-morricone-dulce-pontes.html


_testo :

I woke and you were there
beside me in the night.
You touched me and calmed my fear,
turned darkness into light.

I woke and saw you there
beside me as before
My heart leapt to find you near
to feel you close once more
To feel your love once more.

Your strength has made me strong
Though life tore us apart
and now when the night seems long
your love shines in my heart…
Your love shines in my heart.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> _
> http://www.mbmusic.it/2010/06/spot-enel-2010-ennio-morricone-dulce-pontes-your-love/
> 
> 
> ...



  che è??? non si apre....


----------



## brenin (4 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> che è??? non si apre....


dovrei aver sistemato tutto....


----------



## oro.blu (6 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Conclusione difficile da ammettere con la persona direttamente interessata,ma sicuramente alla propria coscienza " non si scappa "; presto o tardi raffiora tutto,le scelte sbagliate,gli errori commessi,il danno fatto più che a sè stessi agli altri, e forse solo allora non ci sarà più nessuno con cui condividere il "malessere/rimpianto " inevitabile di quei momenti. Ed il tutto peserà come un macigno.Per sempre.


sono d'accordo. Alla propria coscienza non si scappa....


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2016)

*G. Garcia Marquez*

_A un bambino darei le ali, ma lascerei che da solo imparasse a volare._
_Ai vecchi insegnerei che la morte non arriva con la vecchiaia, ma con l'oblìo._
_Tante cose ho imparato da voi uomini..._
_Ho imparato che tutti quanti vogliono vivere sulla cima della montagna,_
_senza sapere che la vera felicità risiede nella forza di risalire la scarpata._
_Ho imparato che quando un neonato stringe con il suo piccolo pugno, per la prima volta,_
_il dito del padre, lo racchiude per sempre._
_Ho imparato che un uomo ha diritto a guardarne un altro dall'alto solo per aiutarlo ad alzarsi._
_Sono tante le cose che ho potuto apprendere da voi,_
_ma in verità a molto non servirebbero, perchè quando_
_mi metterete dentro quella borsa, infelicemente starò morendo,_
_Dì sempre ciò che senti e fai ciò che pensi._
_Se sapessi che oggi sarà l'ultimo giorno in cui ti vedrò dormire,_
_ti abbraccerei forte e pregherei il Signore affinchè possa essere il guardiano della tua anima._
_Se sapessi che questa è l'ultima volta che ti vedo uscire dalla porta,_
_ti abbraccerei, ti bacerei, e ti richiamerei per dartene ancora._
_Se sapessi che questa è l'ultima volta che ascolterò la tua voce,_
_registrerei ogni tua parola per poterla riascoltare una ad un'altra volta all'infinito._
_Se sapessi che questi sono gli ultimi minuti in cui ti vedo ti direi "ti amo"_
_senza assumere, scioccamente,che lo sai di già._
_Sempre c'è un domani e la vita ci dà un'altra opportunità per fare bene le cose, ma se sbaglio,_
_e oggi è tutto ciò che mi resta,_
_mi piacerebbe dirti che ti voglio bene, e che mai ti dimenticherò._
_Il domani non è assicurato a nessuno, giovane o vecchio._
_Oggi può essere l'ultimo giorno che vedi coloro che ami._
_Perciò non aspettare più, fallo oggi, perchè se il domani non dovesse mai arrivare,_
_sicuramente lamenterai il giorno che non hai preso tempo per un sorriso,_
_un abbraccio, un bacio, e che sarai stato troppo occupato per concederti un ultimo desiderio._
_Mantieni coloro che ami vicini a te,_
_dì loro all'orecchio quanto ne hai bisogno,_
_amali e trattali bene, prenditi tempo per dirgli "mi dispiace", "perdonami",_
_"per piacere", "grazie" e tutte le parole d'amore che conosci._
_Nessuno ti ricorderà per i tuoi pensieri segreti._
_Chiedi al Signore la forza e la saggezza per saperli esprimere; e dimostra ai tuoi amici quanto t'importano."_​


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2016)

*Osho - L'educazione*

L’uomo nasce in quanto seme, è una potenzialità, non è una realtà. Questo è un fatto unico e straordinario, poiché in tutta l’esistenza solo l’uomo nasce come potenzialità. Tutti gli altri animali nascono completi.Un cane nasce come cane, e tale resterà per tutta la vita. Il leone nasce come leone. L’uomo non nasce come uomo, ma solo come seme: potrebbe diventare uomo, ma anche non diventarlo. L’uomo ha un futuro; nessun altro animale lo ha. Tutti gli animali nascono istintivamente perfetti. L’uomo è il solo animale imperfetto. Da qui la possibilità di crescere e di evolvere.L’educazione è un ponte tra potenzialità e realtà. L’educazione serve ad aiutarti a diventare ciò che già sei, anche se solo in forma di seme. Ciò che accade nelle scuole e nelle università non è educazione.E’ solo una preparazione a un buon lavoro e un discreto stipendio. Non ti dà la tua vita. Forse può darti un tenore di vita più elevato, ma questo non equivale a una vita migliore; le due cose non sono sinonimi.La cosiddetta educazione che esiste nel mondo ti prepara esclusivamente a guadagnarti il pane. Ma Gesù ha detto: “Non di solo pane vive l’uomo”E questo è precisamente ciò che le tue università stanno facendo. Per questo vedi in giro tanti robot. Sono perfetti come impiegati, capistazione ed esattori d’imposte. Sono bravi, ma se guardi in profondità dentro di loro non sono che mendicanti. Non hanno mai assaporato la vita. Non conoscono cosa siano l’amore e la luce. Non sanno nulla di Dio, non hanno mai assaporato l’esistenza, non sanno cantare, danzare e celebrare. Non conoscono la grammatica della vita: sono profondamente stupidi. Certo, guadagnano più degli altri, sono bravi e continuano a salire la scala del successo, ma in profondità rimangono poveri e vuoti.L’educazione ti deve dare ricchezza interiore.Non è altro che una preparazione a un mondo di tagliagole, dove tutti sono nemici di tutti.Per questo il mondo è diventato un manicomio. L’amore non può accadere.…La vita è intesa solo come una lotta.La mia visione dell’educazione è che la vita non andrebbe presa come lotta per la sopravvivenza, ma come una celebrazione. E l’educazione dovrebbe prepararti a essere te stesso.


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

Non assomigli più a nessuna da quando ti amo.
Pablo Neruda


----------



## Falcor (8 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2016)

_Caro, qualcuno te la tradurrà. e naturalmente mi dispiace che per conoscerne il contenuto tu debba ricorrere a un interprete cioè a un testimone, anzi un giudice, della nostra storia. Se potessi, la scriverei in francese: lingua che so alla perfezione. Ma non posso. Non voglio, non devo, e non è colpa mia se il caos del signor Boltzmann include la babele delle lingue: il disordine che meglio di qualsiasi altro esprime l'esattezza del suo S=K ln W. L'ho impresso nella memoria, vedi, ti ascoltai bene la notte in cui me ne parlasti. Registrai tutto: dall'angoscia che ti incutono i latrati dei cani randagi e i chicchirichì dei galli impazziti all'incubo della testa decapitata dentro l'elmetto e della bambina schizzata a capofitto nel water; dalla crisi nella quale ti rotoli col timore di essere stato ridotto ad un albero nano al sogno di riprender lo studio della matematica e trovarvi la ricetta per vivere, capire l'incomprensibile, spiegare l'inspiegabile, insomma la risposta all'S= K ln W. La formula della vita. Quel lungo discorso fa parte di me, ormai, e dirò di più: ingelosita dal fascino che il signor Boltzmann esercita sulla tua mente, ho cercato di scoprire chi fosse costui. Sono stata in biblioteca e tra le notizie biografiche, nato a Vienna nel 1844, docente di fisica e matematica all'università di Graz poi di Monaco eccetera, ho trovato un particolare sconcertante: non morì di vecchiaia o di malattia. Morì suicida. (In Italia, guarda che coincidenza. Nel castello di Duino, presso Trieste.) Povero Boltzmann.Forse non resse alla sconforto d'aver dimostrato ciò che anche i neonati intuiscono, l'invincibilità dell Morte, e con coerenza le si consegnò prima del necessario. oppure concluse che oltre a costituire il traguardo inevitabile di qualsiasi cosa o creatura la Morte è un sollievo, un riposo, e le andò incontro per impazienza. Stanchezza. Mi chiedo se potrei imitarlo. E sebbene non escluda che in alcuni casi la Morte sia in grado di offrire riposo e sollievo, sebbene ciò che si pensa o si desidera oggi non corrisponda spesso a ciò che si pensa o si desidera domani e ogni domani sia una trappola di cattive sorprese, Mi rispondo di no. Non credo che potrei imitarlo, andare incontro alla Morte per impazienza e stanchezza. Ammenochè... No, no. io non mi arrenderò mai, non mi piegherò mai, alla sua invincibilità. Sono troppo sicura che la Vita sia il metro di tutto, la molla di tutto, lo scopo di tutto, e odio troppo la Morte. La odio nella misura in cui odio la solitudine, la sofferenza, il dolore, il vocabolo addio... Sì, il vocabolo addio. V'è qualcosa di perfido nel vocabolo addio, qualcosa di sinistro, di irreparabile. Non per nulla lo dice chi muore, si dice a chi muore. Ecco perchè non voglio udire l'addio-Ninette che pronunceresti se salissi nella camera con le finestre aperte sulla Pineta. Ecco perchè ti lascio questa lettera e non salgo in quella camera. Ecco perchè rinuncio a passare un'ultima notte con te e con le illusioni, gli equivoci, che l'amore fisico si porta in grembo.
"L'amore fisico mi piace, te ne sarai accorto. Ma il motivo per cui mi piace non sta nel brivido con cui ci inebria e ci consegna all'oblio. Sta nella compagnia che ci regala e con la quale ci rincuora, nel conforto che proviamo a possedere un corpo da cui si è attratti: unire il nostro corpo a quel corpo, sentircelo dentro e addosso. Alcuni sostengono che l'amore fisico non è che un mezzo per procreare, continuare la specie, ma si sbaglian di grosso. Se non fosse che questo, gli esseri umani si accoppierebbero soltanto quando hanno un uovo da fecondare cioè come gli animali. (Ammesso che gli animali si accoppino veramente per fecondar l'uovo e basta.) No, l'amore fisico è assai più di un mezzo per continuare la specie. E' un mezzo per parlare, comunicare , farsi compagnia. E' un discorso fatto con la pelle anzichè con le parole. E, finchè dura, niente strappa alla solitudine quanto la sua materialità. Niente riempie e arricchisce quanto la sua tangibilità. Però è anche la più potente droga che esista, la più grossa fabbrica di illusioni e di equivoci che la natura ci abbia fornito. La droga, appunto, dell'oblio. L'illusione che l'oblio duri per sempre. L'equivoco di venir amati con l'anima da chi ci ama esclusivamente col corpo, da chi per egoismo o paura rifiuta le assolutezze dell'amore, preferisce il falso succedaneo dell'amicizia. Il tuo caso. In che modo me ne sono accorta?
Caro, eccettuata la notte in cui mi spiegasti che l'universo finirà con l'autodistruggersi perchè l'entropia è uguale alla costante di Boltzmann moltiplicata per il logaritmo naturale delle probabilità di distribuzione,. Con le parole ci siamo detti assai poco io e te. Col corpo invece ci siamo detti molto, ed io non ho perso una sillba di ciò che dicevi. Il nostro non è che un contatto epidermico, dicevi, un esercizio di sesso, un'appagante ginnastica, un dialogo fra sordomuti. Non mi basta, dicevi, preferisco l'amicizia. Peccato che tu non abbia udito neanche una sillaba di ciò che dicevo io. L'amicizia non può rimpiazzare l'amore, dicevo. L'amicizia è un ripiego effimero, artificioso, e spesso una menzogna. Non aspettarti mai dall'amicizia i miracoli che l'amore produce: gli amici non possono sostituire l'amore. Non possono strappare alla solitudine, riempire il vuoto, offrire quel tipo di compagnia. Hanno la propria vita, gli amici, i propri amori. Sono un'entità indipendente, estranea, una presenza transitoria e soprattutto priva di obblighi. Riescono ad essere amici dei tuoi nemici, gli amici. Vanno e vengono quando gli pare o gli serve, e si dimenticano facilmente di te: non te ne sei accorto? Oh, andando promettono montagne. Magari in buona fede. Conta-su-di-me, rivolgiti-a-me, chiama-me. Però, se li chiami, nella maggior parte dei casi non li trovi. Se li trovi, hanno qualche impegno inderogabile e non vengono. Se vengono, al posto delle montagne ti portano una manciata di ghiaia: gli avanzi, le briciole di sè stessi. E tu fai la medesima cosa con loro. No, a me non basta l'amicizia. Io ho bisogno d'amore. Ho bisogno di amare e d'essere amata con gli obblighi dell'amore, le scomodità dell'amore, le assolutezze e le tirannie dell'amore: l'amore del corpo e dell'anima. Ne e ho bisogno come si ha bisogno di mangiare e di bere, dicevo, ne ho bisogno per sopravvivere. E poi dicevo: amami e lasciati amare, caro. Non sono un'incantevole statua di carne e nient'altro, non sono una stupida che apre bocca solo per gorgogliare let-us-make-love. Sono...
"Chi sono? All'inizio volevi saperlo. Lo volevi con tale forza che, per saperlo,a Junieh frugasti nella mia borsetta. (Vidi, caro, vidi) E la notte in cui mi parlasti di Boltzmann ti accontentai. Ti raccontai chi era mio padre e perchè non posso non voglio non devo parlare francese. ti rivelai chi era l'uomo che amavo e che mi amava col corpo e coll'anima. Ti confessai le ragioni per cui nascondo la mia identità e negli alberghi sostituisco i documenti con laute mance. Poi mi scoppiò un'atroce emicrania,a toccare certi argomenti mi scoppia un'atroce emicrania, e troncai il discorso. Non ricordo se lo troncai con una risata o con un singhiozzo, ma ricordo che lo troncai rifugiandomi nelle tue braccia e che il gesto ti dette fastidio. Ti offese. Bè, se tu volessi ancora sapere, lo riprenderei quel discorso. Ti lascerei addirittura copia delle carte che cercavi nella mia borsetta. Carte che forniscono il mio vero nome e il mio cognome, la mia data di nascita, il mio indirizzo, e che in certo senso riflettono la storia di questa città: passato felice, presente disperato, futuro assai incerto. Aggiungerei che nel passato felice avevo tutto ciò che una donna privilegiata può desiderare, che nel presente disperato non ho nulla eccetto un'assurda àncora a croce e le troppe cose che posseggo ma disprezzo. (Ingratitudine dei ricchi, lo riconosco... So bene che piangere a stomaco pieno e in una bella cosa è meglio che piangere a stomaco vuoto e in una stamberga... Però e a costo di suonar banale ti rammento che essere ricchi non significa essere fortunati. Tantomeno felici). Ma la tua curiosità per me s'è esaurita, lunedì sera ne ho avuto la prova definitiva, e questo m'autorizza a riassumere il mio ritratto in una battuta: io sono Beirut. Sono una sconfitta che rifiuta di arrendersi, una moribonda che rifiuta di morire, sono un gallo impazzito che canta alle ore sbagliate, un cane randagio che abbaia nella notte. Nè me ne vergogno. C'è tanta infelicità nei chicchirichì di quei galli, c'è tanta vitalità nei latrati di quei cani, e credi: non abbaiano solo per sbranarsi, per conquistare il marciapiede colmo di spazzatura. A volte abbaiano per procurarsi un compagno da amare e da cui essere amati, e se ci riescono diventano i cani più mansueti del mondo. Se non ci riescono e si vedono respingere, invece, rientrano nella loro tana e ci restano. Se non ci restano, è per tornare indietro un'istante: rivolgere a chi non li ha voluti una scodinzolata di blando rimprovero. Infatti si rendono ben conto che il bisogno di amare è un bisogno da lenire in due ma che la sua quantità o qualità non è quasi mai bilanciata, nei due, da simmetria e sincronismo: quando è disponibile lui, non è disponibile lei; quando è disponibile lei, non è disponibile lui... Oppure sono disponibili insieme però a lenire il bisogno di lui basta una sorsata, a lenire il bisogno di lei non basta un fiume, e viceversa. Secondo me l'anatema che Dio scagliò contro Adamo ed Eva cacciandoli dal paradiso terrestre non fu tu-partorirai-con-dolore, tu-lavorerai-con-sudore. Fu: quando-lui-ti-vorrà,tu-non-lo-vorrai; quando-lei-ti-vorrà-tu-non-la-vorrai.
"Dulcis in fundo. ti sarai chiesto perchè scelsi te, ospite ignoto, straniero incontrato a causa di una spinta accidentale, per lenire il mio bisogno d'amore. E la risposta ti ferirà. No, caro, non ti scelsi perchè hai grandi occhi azzurri e un bel viso pensoso e un corpo che attrae: ti scelsi perchè quegli occhi e quel viso e quel corpo resuscitarono in me gli occhi e il viso e il corpo di qualcuno che è morto e che ho molto amato. ti chiederai anche perchè, a dispetto del tuo caparbio respingermi, invece di riamarlo attraverso di te ho amato te. E la risposta ti consolerà. Perchè non si può amare un morto in eterno, la vita lo impedisce anzi lo proibisce, e perchè nella tua cerebrale freddezza tutto in te è così vivo. E' viva la tua crisi, sono vive le tue rivolte, le tue disubbidienze. Sono vivi i tuoi dubbi, i tuoi laceranti sforzi di capire l'incomprensibile, spiegare l'inspiegabile, è vivo il tuo sforzo di negare l'S=K ln W che ti ossessiona. Ma allo stesso modo in cui non si può amare un morto in eterno, non si può amare in eterno chi non ci ama. E da oggi non ti amo più, non ti voglio più. Non ti vorrei nemmeno se tu mi amassi, se tu fossi venuto all'appuntamento per dirmi che hai scoperto di amarmi. Cosa che mi sorprenderebbe, intendiamoci: il signor Boltzmann ti ha influenzato a tal punto che per essere veramente amata da te dovrei morire come... Anni fa lessi un libro che mi infuriò: il romanzo di un uomo non amato che una notte di maggio muore ucciso su un'autostrada. Muore e, pentita di non averlo amato, l'intera città corre al suo funerale. Piangendo dietro la sua bara di cristallo grida: "Vive! Non è morto, vive! Vive vive vive!" Allora lui sorride uno strano sorriso, e sai che cosa vuol dire il suo strano sorriso? Vuol dire che per essere amati a volte di deve morire. No, grazie. Nonostante questo sterminato bisogno d'amore io non sono disposta a morire per essere amata da te.
Soltanto se anelassi al sollievo e al riposo che in alcuni casi la Morte è in grado di offrire potrei imitare il signor Boltzmann, andarle incontro, consegnarmi a lei. Ma in tal caso sarei pazza. Più pazza della pazza che a Chatila canta e balla intorno alla fossa comune...
Ti saluto mio bell'Italiano, mio ex compagno di solitudine. Ti volto le spalle e ti auguro di trovare la formula che cerchi. La formula della Vita. Esiste, caro, esiste. Io la conosco. E non sta in un termine matematico, non è una sigla o una ricetta da laboratorio: è una parola. Una semplice parola che qui si pronuncia ad ogni pretesto. Non promette nulla, t'avverto. in compenso spiega tutto ed aiuta. Tua, anzi non più tua, Ninette." 

_(Oriana Fallaci _Insciallah)_


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2016)

*"Devo molto a quelli che non amo"*

Devo molto...
 a quelli che non amo.
 Il sollievo con cui accetto
 che siano più vicini a un altro.
 La gioia di non essere io
 il lupo dei loro agnelli.
 Mi sento in pace con loro
 e in libertà con loro,
 e questo l'amore non può darlo,
 né riesce a toglierlo. Non li aspetto
 dalla porta alla finestra.
 Paziente
 quasi come una meridiana,
 capisco
 ciò che l'amore non capisce,
 perdono
 ciò che l'amore non perdonerebbe mai.
 Da un incontro a una lettera
 passa non un'eternità,
 ma solo qualche giorno o settimana.
 I viaggi con loro vanno sempre bene,
 i concerti sono ascoltati fino in fondo,
 le cattedrali visitate,
 i paesaggi nitidi.
 E quando ci separano
 sette monti e fiumi,
 sono monti e fiumi
 che trovi su ogni atlante.
 È merito loro
 se vivo in tre dimensioni,
 in uno spazio non lirico e non retorico,
 con un orizzonte vero, perché mobile.
 Loro stessi non sanno
 quanto portano nelle mani vuote.
«Non devo loro nulla» -
direbbe l'amore
 su questa questione aperta.

Wislawa Szymborska


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

E lei: Tu credi che l'amore sia dedizione assoluta, rinuncia di sé
Era lì sul prato, bella come mai, e la freddezza che induriva appena i suoi lineamenti e l'altero portamento della persona sarebbe bastato un niente a scioglierli, e riaverla tra le braccia… Poteva dire qualcosa, Cosimo, una qualsiasi cosa per venirle incontro, poteva dirle: “Dimmi che cosa vuoi che faccia, sono pronto.” e sarebbe stata di nuovo felicità per lui, la felicità insieme senza ombre. Invece disse: “Non ci può essere amore se non si è sé stessi con tutte le proprie forze.” 

Italo Calvino - Il barone rampante


----------



## MariLea (20 Aprile 2016)

"..Una donna che passa basta a sconvolgere l'ipotesi della mia vita, prospettandomene un'altra. Una casa che avrei voluto abitare, un paese dove avrei voluto nascere, e uno dove vorrei morire.."
  -"Diario degli errori" -

[video=youtube;V6KeVVATwCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6KeVVATwCs&feature=share[/video]


----------



## Falcor (21 Aprile 2016)

Dedicata a Skorpio e Ipazia, loro capiranno il perché 

"La vita non è una questione di come sopravvivere alla tempesta, ma di come danzare nella pioggia." (Gibran)


----------



## ipazia (21 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dedicata a Skorpio e Ipazia, loro capiranno il perché
> 
> "La vita non è una questione di come sopravvivere alla tempesta, ma di come danzare nella pioggia." (Gibran)


Grazie. 

..questa la trovo magnifica....

[h=1]Itaca[/h]Quando ti metterai in viaggio per Itaca 
devi augurarti che la strada sia lunga, 
fertile in avventure e in esperienze. 
I Lestrigoni e i Ciclopi 
o la furia di Nettuno non temere, 
non sarà questo il genere di incontri 
se il pensiero resta alto e un sentimento 
fermo guida il tuo spirito e il tuo corpo. 
In Ciclopi e Lestrigoni, no certo, 
nè nell’irato Nettuno incapperai 
se non li porti dentro 
se l’anima non te li mette contro.

Devi augurarti che la strada sia lunga. 
Che i mattini d’estate siano tanti 
quando nei porti - finalmente e con che gioia - 
toccherai terra tu per la prima volta: 
negli empori fenici indugia e acquista 
madreperle coralli ebano e ambre 
tutta merce fina, anche profumi 
penetranti d’ogni sorta; più profumi inebrianti che puoi, 
va in molte città egizie 
impara una quantità di cose dai dotti.

Sempre devi avere in mente Itaca - 
raggiungerla sia il pensiero costante. 
Soprattutto, non affrettare il viaggio; 
fa che duri a lungo, per anni, e che da vecchio 
metta piede sull’isola, tu, ricco 
dei tesori accumulati per strada 
senza aspettarti ricchezze da Itaca. 
Itaca ti ha dato il bel viaggio, 
senza di lei mai ti saresti messo 
sulla strada: che cos’altro ti aspetti?

E se la trovi povera, non per questo Itaca ti avrà deluso. 
Fatto ormai savio, con tutta la tua esperienza addosso 
già tu avrai capito ciò che Itaca vuole significare.

C. Kavafis


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Dedicata a Skorpio e Ipazia, loro capiranno il perché
> 
> "La vita non è una questione di come sopravvivere alla tempesta, ma di come danzare nella pioggia." (Gibran)


scarpe di gomma per non scivolare.. e ombrello "bono" per non prendere troppa acqua...


----------



## bettypage (29 Aprile 2016)

Nei momenti in cui il regno dell'umano mi sembra condannato alla pesantezza, penso che dovrei volare come Perseo in un altro spazio. Non sto parlando di fughe nel sogno o nell'irrazionale. Voglio dire che devo cambiare il mio approccio, devo guardare il mondo con un'altra ottica, un'altra logica, altri metodi di conoscenza e di verifica. Le immagini di leggerezza che io cerco non devono lasciarsi dissolvere come sogni dalla realtà del presente e del futuro.
I. Calvino


----------



## Flavia (30 Maggio 2016)

*Io come voi 
(Alda Merini)

*_Io come voi sono stata sorpresa
mentre rubavo la vita,
buttata fuori dal mio desiderio d’amore.
Io come voi non sono stata ascoltata
e ho visto le sbarre del silenzio
crescermi intorno e strapparmi i capelli.
Io come voi ho pianto,
ho riso e ho sperato.
Io come voi mi sono sentita togliere
i vestiti di dosso
e quando mi hanno dato in mano
la mia vergogna
ho mangiato vergogna ogni giorno.
Io come voi ho soccorso il nemico,
ho avuto fede nei miei poveri panni
e ho domandato che cosa sia il Signore,
poi dall’idea della sua esistenza
ho tratto forza per sentire il martirio
voltarmi intorno come colomba viva.
Io come voi ho consumato l’amore da sola
lontana persino dal Cristo risorto.
Ma io come voi sono tornata alla scienza
del dolore dell’uomo, che è la scienza mia._


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2016)

*La più bella storia d'amore*

*L’ultimo suono del tuo addio,*

*mi disse che non sapevo nulla*

*e che era giunto*

*il tempo necessario*

*di imparare i perché della materia.*

*Così, tra pietra e pietra*

*seppi che sommare è unire*

*e che sottrarre ci lascia*

*soli e vuoti.*

*Che i colori riflettono*

*l’ingenua volontà dell’occhio.*

*Che i solfeggi e i sol*

*implorano la fame dell’udito.*

*Che le strade e la polvere*

*sono la ragione dei passi.*

*Che la strada più breve*

*fra due punti*

*è il cerchio che li unisce*

*in un abbraccio sorpreso.*

*Che due più due*

*può essere un brano di Vivaldi.*

*Che i geni amabili*

*abitano le bottiglie del buon vino.*

*Con tutto questo già appreso*

*tornai a disfare l’eco del tuo addio*

*e al suo posto palpitante a scrivere*

*La Più Bella Storia d’Amore*

*ma, come dice l’adagio*

*non si finisce mai*

*di imparare e di dubitare.*

*E così, ancora una volta*

*tanto facilmente come nasce una rosa*

*o si morde la coda una stella fugace,*

*seppi che la mia opera era stata scritta*

*perché La Più Bella Storia d’Amore*

*è possibile solo*

*nella serena e inquietante*

*calligrafia dei tuoi occhi.*

*(Luis Sepulveda)*


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Grazie per regalarci poesia con le poesie.


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2016)

Vorrei il segreto
del dimenticare
far sparire quell’apparire
improvviso
dove sempre sono
il ladro, il traditore, il menzognero
non c’è riscatto né dio
ma solo un peso
che ritorna
e una vita
che non convince. 
(Antonio Nazzarro)​


----------



## Frithurik (21 Luglio 2016)

Ti auguro il tempo che ancora non hai,
un dono che vivrai,
che gli altri non avranno,
che gli altri non sapranno,
perché unica sei.
Ti auguro il tempo per il sorriso,
il tempo per te,
per i tuoi pensieri,
per riposar le membra,
per sognare oggi
e nei giorni che speri.
Ti auguro il tempo per non affrettarti,
per essere contenta,
perché te ne resti,
per stupirti e fidarti,
per osservare i tuoi sguardi,
Ti auguro il tempo per toccare i sogni,
per sperare,
per esser certa,
per esser te stessa,
per vivere ogni giorno
e ogni ora come un dono.
Ti auguro il tempo per perdonare,
di avere tempo per la tua vita,
il tempo per amare come tu fai,
con intensità,
come fosse l'ultimo giorno che sarà.​


----------



## drusilla (21 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> ..questa la trovo magnifica....
> 
> ...


Meravigliosa. Ne avevo un pezzeto nella mia firma.


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2016)

a tutte le donne del forum



Bimba,
io ti auguro la follia,
il valore, gli aneliti,
l’impazienza;
ti auguro la fortuna negli amori
e il delirio della solitudine.
Ti auguro il piacere delle comete,
dell’acqua e degli uomini.
Ti auguro l’intelligenza e l’ingegno.
Ti auguro uno sguardo curioso,
un naso con memoria,
una bocca che sorrida
e maledica con precisione divina,
delle gambe che non invecchiano.
Un pianto che ti ridia la pienezza.
Ti auguro il senso del tempo
che possiedono le stelle;
la tempra delle formiche,
il dubbio dei templi.
Ti auguro la fede dei presagi,
il racconto degli avventurieri,
nella pace degli uomini
che dimenticano il loro destino,
nella forza dei tuoi ricordi
e nel futuro,
così come nella promessa,
che contiene tutto quello
che ancora ti attende.
Ángeles Mastretta


----------



## Spot (26 Luglio 2016)

Devo molto
a quelli che non amo.

Il sollievo con cui accetto
che siano più vicini a un altro.

La gioia di non essere io
il lupo dei loro agnelli.

Mi sento in pace con loro
e in libertà con loro,
e questo l'amore non può darlo,
né riesce a toglierlo.

Non li aspetto
dalla porta alla finestra.
Paziente
quasi come una meridiana,
capisco
ciò che l'amore non capisce,
perdono
ciò che l'amore mai perdonerebbe.

Da un incontro a una lettera
passa non un'eternità,
ma solo qualche giorno o settimana.

I viaggi con loro vanno sempre bene,
i concerti sono ascoltati fino in fondo,
le cattedrali visitate,
i paesaggi nitidi.

E quando ci separano
sette monti e fiumi,
sono monti e fiumi
che trovi su ogni atlante.

È merito loro
se vivo in tre dimensioni,
in uno spazio non lirico e non retorico,
con un orizzonte vero, perché mobile.

Loro stessi non sanno
quanto portano nelle mani vuote.

"Non devo loro nulla" –
direbbe l'amore
sulla questione aperta.



Wislawa Szymborska


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Devo molto
> a quelli che non amo.
> 
> Il sollievo con cui accetto
> ...


:up:


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2016)

Era guasta, infelice e romantica.
Qualcosa non le era andato per il suo verso.
Passava da una stella cadente all' altra.
(Vinicio Capossela)
​


----------



## Spot (27 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Era guasta, infelice e romantica.
> Qualcosa non le era andato per il suo verso.
> Passava da una stella cadente all' altra.
> (Vinicio Capossela)
> ​


Bella!
A me piace molto questo passaggio:

"Ognuno per conto suo, ci si godeva il naufragio. Ognuno si teneva stretta la sua assenza, però a vista l'uno dell'altro. Non tentavamo di mischiare le carte, cercare scorciatoie. L'amarezza, quando c'è, bisogna godersela, senza imbrogliarla, che non ne capita spesso. Bersela tutta. Si allargano vuoti nel cuore, si fa più spazio, ci può entrare di tutto. Anche la brezza di quartiere. Anche il sour professionale. Anche la disperazione, che senza di quella quel posto non sarebbe stato niente"


----------



## brenin (27 Luglio 2016)

*Tristezza della luna*

Questa sera la luna sogna più languidamente; come una
 bella donna che su tanti cuscini con mano distratta e leggera
 prima d'addormentarsi carezza il contorno dei seni,
 e sul dorso lucido di molli valanghe morente, si abbandona
 a lunghi smarrimenti, girando gli occhi sulle visioni
 bianche che salgono nell'azzurro come fiori in boccio.

 Quando, nel suo languore ozioso, ella lascia cadere su questa
 terra una lagrima furtiva, un pio poeta, odiatore del sonno,
 accoglie nel cavo della mano questa pallida lagrima
 dai riflessi iridati come un frammento d'opale, e la nasconde
 nel suo cuore agli sguardi del sole.

 (I fiori del male - Baudelaire)


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bella!
> A me piace molto questo passaggio:
> 
> "Ognuno per conto suo, ci si godeva il naufragio. Ognuno si teneva stretta la sua assenza, però a vista l'uno dell'altro. Non tentavamo di mischiare le carte, cercare scorciatoie. L'amarezza, quando c'è, bisogna godersela, senza imbrogliarla, che non ne capita spesso. Bersela tutta. Si allargano vuoti nel cuore, si fa più spazio, ci può entrare di tutto. Anche la brezza di quartiere. Anche il sour professionale. Anche la disperazione, che senza di quella quel posto non sarebbe stato niente"


bellissimo questo passaggio
è vero la sofferenza quando c'è
va vissuta esattamente come è
edulcorarla risulta inutile
oltre che controproducente


brenin ha detto:


> Questa sera la luna sogna più languidamente; come una
> bella donna che su tanti cuscini con mano distratta e leggera
> prima d'addormentarsi carezza il contorno dei seni,
> e sul dorso lucido di molli valanghe morente, si abbandona
> ...


i fiori del male
bellissima lettura dei tempi passati
dovrei rileggerlo ora, per cercare 
nuovi spunti e chiavi di lettura


----------



## brenin (27 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissimo questo passaggio
> è vero la sofferenza quando c'è
> va vissuta esattamente come è
> edulcorarla risulta inutile
> ...


Verissimo,sopratttto se letto in epoca "giovanile/studentesca".


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,sopratttto se letto in epoca "giovanile/studentesca".


infatti,
Ifiori del male, con
Siddharta ed Opinioni di un clown
erano i libri cult del momento
quelli che in qualche modo ti segnano
o almeno ti sembra in quel momento
ho deciso li rileggo

P.S: ricordo anche 
che prestai Siddharta 
a una mia amica, che 
no me lo ha mai restituito:unhappy:


----------



## Falcor (29 Luglio 2016)




----------



## brenin (29 Luglio 2016)

*Scompartimento*

L'altra sera sul treno (l'ultimo sempre pieno) una ragazza,
 dando ogni tanto un'occhiata rapida in giro,scherzava a voce alta sui suoi
 amori finiti male,sul suo nuovo lavoro nello studio di un avvocato,su quanto
 lei era brava -però il lavoro:triste- e si faceva i conti in tasca in pubblico,
 lira per lira.

 Quando si mettono a nudo in questo modo,di fronte a gente mai vista,e la vita
-la loro-te la mettono in piazza come quella di chiunque,così ridotta all'osso,sono
 talmente belle certe persone,talmente pure che ti fanno tremare.

 Parlano come se fossimo tutti di tutti.Si mettono nelle mani di chi è lì
 come un cane che si lascia stringere il muso dal padrone,con le orecchie abbassate
 e gli occhi chiusi.

 A sentirle parlare,anche tu chiudi gli occhi:sprofondare vorresti.e invece cresci,
 dentro diventi ripido,sconfinato e potente
 come quel niente che le ha fatte nascere.

 Umberto Fiori


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> L'altra sera sul treno (l'ultimo sempre pieno) una ragazza,
> dando ogni tanto un'occhiata rapida in giro,scherzava a voce alta sui suoi
> amori finiti male,sul suo nuovo lavoro nello studio di un avvocato,su quanto
> lei era brava -però il lavoro:triste- e si faceva i conti in tasca in pubblico,
> ...


la gente cosi', invece, la prenderei a randellate


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> la gente cosi', invece, la prenderei a randellate


Perchè?


----------



## ipazia (30 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> L'altra sera sul treno (l'ultimo sempre pieno) una ragazza,
> dando ogni tanto un'occhiata rapida in giro,scherzava a voce alta sui suoi
> amori finiti male,sul suo nuovo lavoro nello studio di un avvocato,su quanto
> lei era brava -però il lavoro:triste- e si faceva i conti in tasca in pubblico,
> ...


Volevo dare un verde ma non posso.

Bella.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> L'altra sera sul treno (l'ultimo sempre pieno) una ragazza,
> dando ogni tanto un'occhiata rapida in giro,scherzava a voce alta sui suoi
> amori finiti male,sul suo nuovo lavoro nello studio di un avvocato,su quanto
> lei era brava -però il lavoro:triste- e si faceva i conti in tasca in pubblico,
> ...


Nessuno vuole aprire un thread su questo? Senza deviare questo, tanto bello e rigenerante.


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 11822


adoro Alda  Merini
una gran donna,
dalla vita straordinaria


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2016)

*Per quello che vale non è mai troppo tardi, 
o nel mio caso troppo presto,
 per essere quello che vuoi essere 
non c'è limite di tempo, comincia quando vuoi; 
puoi cambiare o rimanere come sei, 
non esiste una regola in questo.. 
possiamo vivere ogni cosa al meglio o al peggio,
 spero che tu viva tutto al meglio,
 spero che tu possa vedere cose sorprendenti,
 spero che tu possa avere emozioni sempre nuove,
 spero che tu possa incontrare gente con punti di vista diversi, 
spero che tu possa essere orgogliosa della tua vita,
 e se ti accorgi di non esserlo, 
spero che tu trovi la forza di ricominciare da zero.

Il curioso caso di Benjamin Button​*


----------



## brenin (1 Agosto 2016)

*Senza amore*

Da questo momento vivrò senza amore
 libera da telefono e dal caso.
 Non soffrirò.Non avrò dolore nè desiderio.
 Sarò vento imbrigliato,ruscello di ghiaccio.

 Non pallida per la notte insonne
 ma non più ardente il mio volto.
 Non immersa in abissi di dolore
 ma non più verso il cielo in volo.
 Non più cattiverie ma nemmeno
 gesti di apertura infinita.

 Non più tenebre negli occhi,ma lontano
 per me non s'aprirà l'orrizonte intero.
 Non aspetterò più sfinita la sera
 ma l'alba non sorgerà per me.

 Non mi chiuderà, gelida una parola
 ma il fuoco lento non mi arderà.
 Non piangerò sulla crudele spalla
 ma non riderò più a cuore aperto.
 Non morrò solo per uno sguardo
 ma non vivrò realmente mai più .


 Blaga Dimitrova


----------



## brenin (1 Agosto 2016)

*Albatros*

Spesso, per divertirsi, i marinai
 prendono degli albatros, grandi uccelli di mare
 che seguono, compagni indolenti di viaggio,
 le navi in volo sugli abissi marini.

 L'hanno appena posato sulla tolda
 e già il re dell'azzurro, goffo e vergognoso,
 pietosamente accanto a sé trascina
 come fossero remi le ali grandi e bianche.

 Com'è fiacco e sinistro il viaggiatore alato!
 E comico e brutto, lui prima così bello!
 Chi gli mette una pipa sotto il becco,
 chi zoppicando fa il verso allo storpio che volava!

 Il poeta è come lui, principe dei nembi
 che sta con l'uragano e ride degli arcieri,
 fra le grida di scherno esule in terra,
 con le ali da gigante non riesce a camminare.

 C. Baudelaire


----------



## ipazia (1 Agosto 2016)

*Inno alla bellezza*

Vieni dal ciel profondo o l'abisso t'esprime,
Bellezza? Dal tuo sguardo infernale e divino
piovono senza scelta il beneficio e il crimine,
e in questo ti si può apparentare al vino.

Hai dentro gli occhi l'alba e l'occaso, ed esali
profumi come a sera un nembo repentino;
sono un filtro i tuoi baci, e la tua bocca è un calice
che disanima il prode e rincuora il bambino.

Sorgi dal nero baratro o discendi dagli astri?
Segue il Destino, docile come un cane, i tuoi panni;
tu semini a casaccio le fortune e i disastri;
e governi su tutto, e di nulla t'affanni.

Bellezza, tu cammini sui morti che deridi;
leggiadro fra i tuoi vezzi spicca l'Orrore, mentre,
pendulo fra i più cari ciondoli, l'Omicidio
ti ballonzola allegro sull'orgoglioso ventre.

Torcia, vola al tuo lume la falena accecata,
crepita, arde e loda il fuoco onde soccombe!
Quando si china e spasima l'amante sull'amata,
pare un morente che carezzi la sua tomba.

Venga tu dall'inferno o dal cielo, che importa,
Bellezza, mostro immane, mostro candido e fosco,
se il tuo piede, il tuo sguardo, il tuo riso la porta
m'aprono a un Infinito che amo e non conosco?

Arcangelo o Sirena, da Satana o da Dio,
che importa, se tu, o fata dagli occhi di velluto,
luce, profumo, musica, unico bene mio,
rendi più dolce il mondo, meno triste il minuto?


C.B.


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Per quello che vale non è mai troppo tardi,
> o nel mio caso troppo presto,
> per essere quello che vuoi essere
> non c'è limite di tempo, comincia quando vuoi;
> ...


Mi piace.
Dovrei segnarmela...


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2016)

questa poesia
la dedico a tutti coloro
che arricchiscono, e 
colorano di emozioni
questo piccolo spazio
F


[h=3]_“Quelli che sognano li riconosci,_[/h][h=3]_hanno negli occhi un velo di tristezza._[/h][h=3]_Hanno la malinconia addormentata_[/h][h=3]_agli angoli della bocca,_[/h][h=3]_hanno l’aria di chi cerca ma non trova._[/h][h=3]_Sognare è faticoso, sognare non è da tutti._[/h][h=3]_E’ per le persone coraggiose, sognare.“_[/h](Susanna Casciani)​


----------



## bettypage (1 Agosto 2016)

“Devo essere una sirena.

Non ho paura

della profondità

e ho una gran paura

della vita superficiale.”

(Anais Nin)


----------



## sienne (1 Agosto 2016)

Ciao



*"Lo splendore dell’amicizia, non è la mano tesa, né il sorriso gentile, né la gioia della compagnia: è l’ispirazione spirituale che viene quando scopriamo che qualcuno crede in noi, ed è disposto a fidarsi di noi.”
*
*Ralph Waldo Emerson*


​*

*​*sienne*


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Da questo momento vivrò senza amore
> libera da telefono e dal caso.
> Non soffrirò.Non avrò dolore nè desiderio.
> Sarò vento imbrigliato,ruscello di ghiaccio.
> ...


Allegria! Questa fa sembrare Montale un burlone.


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

[...] Lei era magia incompresa, ma io l'avevo capita.

C. Bukowski


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Se sei mio amico aiutami
a fuggire da te
Se sei il mio amore
liberami da questa situazione

Se avessi saputo che l'amore è così pericoloso
non mi sarei innamorata
Se avessi saputo che il mare è così profondo
non sarei mai andata a nuotare

Se avessi immaginato la fine
non avrei mai iniziato

Ho nostalgia di te
Insegnami a non averla

Insegnami come estirpare le radici di questo amore profondo

Insegnami come muore la lacrima sul viso
Insegnami come muore il cuore e a uccidere il desiderio di vederti

Se sei un profeta
liberami da questo incantesimo.

Nizār Tawfīq Qabbānī


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2016)

*..ecco...magari come direzione...*

...più che come assunto assoluto e assolutamente consolidato 

DEA

"Finalmente ho raggiunto il MIO traguardo 
e risolto il segreto della mia anima:

Io sono QUELLA a cui rivolgevo le preghiere,
QUELLA a cui chiedevo aiuto.

Sono QUELLA che ho cercato.

Sono la stessa vetta della MIA montagna.

Guardo la creazione come una pagina del MIO stesso libro.

Sono infatti l'UNICA che produce i molti,
della stessa sostanza che prendo da ME.

Poiché TUTTO è ME, non vi sono due,
la creazione è ME STESSA, dappertutto.

Quello che concedo a ME stessa,
lo prendo da ME stessa e lo do a ME stessa,
l'UNICA, poiché sono la Madre ed la Figlia.

Quanto a quello che voglio,
vedo i MIEI desideri, che sgorgano da ME.
Sono infatti la conoscitrice, il conosciuto,
il soggetto, la governante ed il trono.

Tre in UNA è quella che sono e
l'inferno è solo un argine
che ho messo al MIO stesso fiume,
allorché sognavo durante un incubo.
Sognai che non ero la SOLA unica e
cosi' IO stessa iniziai il dubbio, che fece il suo corso,
finché non mi svegliai.

Trovai così che IO avevo scherzato con ME stessa.
Ora che sono sveglia, riprendo di sicuro il MIO trono
e governo il MIO regno che è ME stessa, 
la Signora per l'eternità."

Libro dei morti. (cit)


----------



## brenin (28 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...più che come assunto assoluto e assolutamente consolidato
> 
> DEA
> 
> ...


Che bello....  

e poi dal libro egizio dei morti passare anche  per tutte le restanti antiche culture del mondo che ci raccontano in chiave simbolica quali siano le leggi universali che regolano i processi della natura e della giustizia divina, e le entità simboliche che un giorno incontreremo quando andremo incontro alla morte....  
ed è impressionante vedere tutte queste culture ( e religioni ) che attenzione riservano a questa circostanza, rispetto alla religione cattolica, ma qui il discorso - temo - sarebbe lunghissimo.....


----------



## Spot (28 Novembre 2016)

A forza d'essere spinto a quel modo nella notte, si deve comunque finire per arrivare da qualche parte, mi dicevo, è una consolazione.
"Coraggio, Ferdinand, ripetevo a me stesso, per tenermi su, a forza di essere sbattuto fuori dappertutto, finirai di sicuro per trovarlo il trucco che gli fa tanta paura a tutti, a tutti gli stronzi che ci sono in giro, deve stare in fondo alla notte. E' per questo che non ci vanno loro in fondo alla notte!"


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Che bello....
> 
> e poi dal libro egizio dei morti passare anche  per tutte le restanti antiche culture del mondo che ci raccontano in chiave simbolica quali siano le leggi universali che regolano i processi della natura e della giustizia divina, e le entità simboliche che un giorno incontreremo quando andremo incontro al*la morte*....
> ed è impressionante vedere tutte queste culture ( e religioni ) che attenzione riservano a questa circostanza, rispetto alla religione cattolica, ma qui il discorso - temo - sarebbe lunghissimo.....


..già...hai centrato in pieno uno dei fulcri, per me almeno...

e già, discorso lunghissimo...quello di una religione monoteista e tesa all'accumulo di potere materiale, che svende da secoli brandelli di paradiso in cambio dell'asservimento al potere umano...che neanche esiste, di fronte alla Potenza Natura...se non come illusione antropocentrica...materia destinata a divenire semplicemente polvere e nutrimento per altra Vita...

credo che la tensione alla Vita, il Piacere e il Dolore del Vivere, riguardi il non dimenticare che ogni passo nella Vita è un Passo nella Morte...


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..già...hai centrato in pieno uno dei fulcri, per me almeno...
> 
> e già, discorso lunghissimo...quello di una* religione monoteista *e tesa all'accumulo di potere materiale, che svende da secoli brandelli di paradiso in cambio dell'asservimento al potere umano...che neanche esiste, di fronte alla Potenza Natura...se non come illusione antropocentrica...materia destinata a divenire semplicemente polvere e nutrimento per altra Vita...
> 
> credo che la tensione alla Vita, il Piacere e il Dolore del Vivere, riguardi *il non dimenticare che ogni passo nella Vita è un Passo nella Morte*...


Bellissimo spunto, "passando" da Nietzsche e Dovstoevskij e lo zen..... cercherò di andare per ordine....
Noi sempre mettiamo al centro noi stessi e tendiamo a misurare il significato di ogni cosa come contenuto delle nostre vite in quanto individui,esseri umani. La religione però rovescia l'atteggiamento in base al quale pensiamo di essere l'obiettivo e il centro di tutte le cose, e pone come punto di partenza la domanda " Perchè esistiamo ? "
Molte volte diventiamo consapevoli della religione come bisogno, come vitale necessità, solo quando nella nostra vita tutto perde la sua necessità e la sua utilità . Perchè esistiamo ? La nostra esistenza e la nostra vita sono forse senza senso ? E nel caso ci sia un qualche senso, dove posso trovarlo ? Quando si arriva a mettere in dubbio in questo modo il senso della nostra esistenza, quando diventiamo noi stessi la domanda, allora dentro di noi il più delle volte si desta l'esigenza religiosa. Tutto ciò molte volte accade quando va in frantumi il modo ordinario di considerare e di pensare le cose che ci riguardano e viene completamente "rovesciato" bruscamente il nostro modo abituale di vivere, nel quale facciamo il più delle volte, di noi stessi, il centro di tutto. E viene spontaneo chiedersi " quale bisogno abbiamo della religione ? " Forse in quei momenti nei quali le cose della vita ordinariamente necessarie perdono tutta la loro utilità e necessità, quando la morte o qualcuna di quelle situazioni che comportano uno sradicamento della nostra vita, che sottraggono terreno alle radici della nostra esistenza e pongono in dubbio il senso della vita stessa diventano per noi pressanti problemi personali. Ciò può accadere per una malattia che ci ponga faccia a faccia di fronte alla morte o per qualche doloroso o sfortunato evento che ci porti via ciò che ha reso la nostra vita degna di essere vissuta. Questo stesso processo ha luogo al cospetto della morte, allorquando la propria esistenza si staglia nettamente sullo sfondo del nihilum ( il nulla/nullità , o ciò che rende senza senso il senso stesso che noi abbiamo dato alla vita ), e fa riemergere la domanda " Per che cosa ho vissuto ?  " . E in questo caso si spalanca un abisso sotto i propri piedi, ed al cospetto di questo abisso accade che non una di quelle cose che hanno finora costituito il contenuto della nostra vita appare di qualche utilità. In effetti questo abisso sta da sempre sotto i nostri piedi; nel caso della morte ci troviamo di fronte a qualcosa che non ci aspetta in un lontano futuro, ma che mettiamo al mondo insieme a noi già al momento della nascita. La nostra vita è posta sull'abisso del nihilum , nel quale può tornare in qualsiasi momento. La nostra esistenza è tutt'uno con la non-esistenza, sino a diventare il "divenire incessante" dell'esistenza stessa.
Ordinariamente noi andiamo sempre avanti, con lo sguardo fisso su questo o quello, sempre indaffarati in qualcosa dentro o fuori di noi. Sono proprio queste occupazioni che ostacolano l' approfondimento della nostra consapevolezza.
Esse bloccano l'apertura di quell'orizzonte in cui appare il senso di vuoto,di nullità, ed in cui il nostro essere diventa un problema. Quando però sul fondo di quegli impegni che occupano la vita muovendola incessantemente si apre quell'orizzonte, qualcosa sembra fermarsi davanti a noi: è l'insensatezza che sta in agguato sul fondo di quegli impegni che riteniamo diano un  senso nostra vita alla vita. Questo è il momento nel quale quel senso di nullità, quel senso del " tutto è uguale " che troviamo in  Nietzsche e Dovstoevskij, fa fare un passo indietro alla vita che incessantemente spinge in avanti. Come si dice nello zen, " si fa luce su ciò che sta sotto i piedi " .
 Nella nostra vita quotidiana, sempre protesa in avanti,  il terreno sotto i nostri piedi resta sempre dietro di noi, non vi badiamo. Fare un passo indietro per gettare una luce su ciò che si trova sotto i piedi ( " indietreggiare per pervenire a sè stessi " ) segna una conversione nella vita stessa. E proprio quando l'orizzonte del nihilum ( nullità,vuoto ) si apre sul fondo della nostra vita, ha luogo l'occasione per una radicale conversione. Essa non sarà altro che una conversione dal modo di essere egocentrico , che chiede sempre quale utilità abbiano le cose per noi, all'atteggiamento che chiede " A che scopo noi esistiamo ? "  .


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Bellissimo spunto, "passando" da Nietzsche e Dovstoevskij e lo zen..... cercherò di andare per ordine....
> Noi sempre mettiamo al centro noi stessi e tendiamo a misurare il significato di ogni cosa come contenuto delle nostre vite in quanto individui,esseri umani. La religione però rovescia l'atteggiamento in base al quale pensiamo di essere l'obiettivo e il centro di tutte le cose, e pone come punto di partenza la domanda " Perchè esistiamo ? "
> Molte volte diventiamo consapevoli della religione come bisogno, come vitale necessità, solo quando nella nostra vita tutto perde la sua necessità e la sua utilità . Perchè esistiamo ? La nostra esistenza e la nostra vita sono forse senza senso ? E nel caso ci sia un qualche senso, dove posso trovarlo ? Quando si arriva a mettere in dubbio in questo modo il senso della nostra esistenza, quando diventiamo noi stessi la domanda, allora dentro di noi il più delle volte si desta l'esigenza religiosa. Tutto ciò molte volte accade quando va in frantumi il modo ordinario di considerare e di pensare le cose che ci riguardano e viene completamente "rovesciato" bruscamente il nostro modo abituale di vivere, nel quale facciamo il più delle volte, di noi stessi, il centro di tutto. E viene spontaneo chiedersi " quale bisogno abbiamo della religione ? " Forse in quei momenti nei quali le cose della vita ordinariamente necessarie perdono tutta la loro utilità e necessità, quando la morte o qualcuna di quelle situazioni che comportano uno sradicamento della nostra vita, che sottraggono terreno alle radici della nostra esistenza e pongono in dubbio il senso della vita stessa diventano per noi pressanti problemi personali. Ciò può accadere per una malattia che ci ponga faccia a faccia di fronte alla morte o per qualche doloroso o sfortunato evento che ci porti via ciò che ha reso la nostra vita degna di essere vissuta. Questo stesso processo ha luogo al cospetto della morte, allorquando la propria esistenza si staglia nettamente sullo sfondo del nihilum ( il nulla/nullità , o ciò che rende senza senso il senso stesso che noi abbiamo dato alla vita ), e fa riemergere la domanda " Per che cosa ho vissuto ?  " . E in questo caso si spalanca un abisso sotto i propri piedi, ed al cospetto di questo abisso accade che non una di quelle cose che hanno finora costituito il contenuto della nostra vita appare di qualche utilità. In effetti questo abisso sta da sempre sotto i nostri piedi; nel caso della morte ci troviamo di fronte a qualcosa che non ci aspetta in un lontano futuro, ma che mettiamo al mondo insieme a noi già al momento della nascita. La nostra vita è posta sull'abisso del nihilum , nel quale può tornare in qualsiasi momento. La nostra esistenza è tutt'uno con la non-esistenza, sino a diventare il "divenire incessante" dell'esistenza stessa.
> Ordinariamente noi andiamo sempre avanti, con lo sguardo fisso su questo o quello, sempre indaffarati in qualcosa dentro o fuori di noi. Sono proprio queste occupazioni che ostacolano l' approfondimento della nostra consapevolezza.
> ...


Bellissimo [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] 

prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto per una mia riflessione, la mia malattia per ora non ha modificato il mio atteggiamento verso la religione ma lo ha modificato per le persone che mi stanno accanto, in particolar modo i miei genitori ed è peraltro una reazione che ho riscontrato anche in passato.
spesso sono i familiari che al cospetto di un congiunto in grave difficoltà si avvicinano alla religione come per scongiurare il peggio o accompagnare un evento doloroso con la forza della fede 

devo dire che ho riscontrato molta forza di fronte alla morte in persone profondamente credenti rispetto agli atei, presumo perché la religione pone come obiettivo l'aldilà spirituale che è salvifico 

non mi sono mai posta la domanda


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo @_brenin_
> 
> prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto per una mia riflessione, la mia malattia per ora non ha modificato il mio atteggiamento verso la religione ma lo ha modificato per le persone che mi stanno accanto, in particolar modo i miei genitori ed è peraltro una reazione che ho riscontrato anche in passato.
> spesso sono i familiari che al cospetto di un congiunto in grave difficoltà si avvicinano alla religione come per scongiurare il peggio o accompagnare un evento doloroso con la forza della fede
> ...


Grazie.

Leggendo il tuo post, mi pongo queste domande :

- l'uomo continuerebbe a cercare Dio se non ci fossero la morte ed il dolore ?
- e se non ci fossero state la morte ed il dolore, le religioni sarebbero esistite ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Leggendo il tuo post, mi pongo queste domande :
> 
> ...


1) non credo 
2) presumo di no, quanto meno non quelle che prevedono l'esistenza di un aldilà o di una salvezza


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2017)

*Empiti di me*

Desiderami, stremami, versami, sacrificami.
Chiedimi. Raccoglimi, contienimi, nascondimi.
Voglio esser di qualcuno, voglio esser tuo,
è la tua ora. Sono colui che passò saltando sopra le cose
il fuggitivo, il dolente.

Ma sento la tua ora,
l’ora in cui la mia vita gocciolerà sulla tua anima,
l’ora delle tenerezze che mai non versai,
l’ora dei silenzi che non hanno parole,
la tua ora, alba di sangue che mi nutrì d’angosce,
la tua ora, mezzanotte che mi fu solitaria.

Liberami di me. Voglio uscire dalla mia anima.
Io sono ciò che geme, che arde, che soffre.
Io sono ciò che attacca, che ulula, che canta.
No, non voglio esser questo.
Aiutami a rompere queste porte immense.
Con le tue spalle di seta disseppellisci
queste àncore.

Così una sera crocifissero il mio dolore.
Liberami di me. Voglio uscire dalla mia anima.
Voglio non aver limiti ed elevarmi verso quell’astro.
Il mio cuore non deve tacere oggi o domani.
Deve partecipare di ciò che tocca,
dev’essere di metalli, di radici, d’ali.
Non posso esser la pietra che s’innalza e non torna,
non posso esser l’ombra che si disfa e passa.

No, non può essere, non può essere.
Allora griderei, piangerei, gemerei.
Non può essere, non può essere.
Chi avrebbe rotto questa vibrazione delle mie ali?
Chi m’avrebbe sterminato? Quale disegno, quale parola?
Non può essere, non può essere, non può essere.
Liberami di me, voglio uscire dalla mia anima.

Perché tu sei la mia rotta.
T’ho forgiata in lotta viva.
Dalla mia lotta oscura contro me stesso, fosti.
Hai da me quell’impronta di avidità non sazia.
Da quando io li guardo i tuoi occhi son più tristi.
Andiamo insieme. Spezziamo questa strada insieme.
Sarò la tua rotta. Passa. Lasciami andare.
Desiderami, stremami, versami, sacrificami.
Fai vacillare le cinte dei miei ultimi limiti.

E che io possa, alfine, correre in fuga pazza,
inondando le terre come un fiume terribile,

sciogliendo questi nodi, ah Dio mio, questi nodi,
spezzando,
bruciando,
distruggendo
come una lava pazza ciò che esiste,
correre fuor di me stesso, perdutamente,
libero di me, furiosamente libero.
Andarmene,
Dio mio,
Andarmene!

(Pablo Neruda)


----------



## trilobita (4 Luglio 2017)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spesso ci confrontiamo con quello che ci circonda, ascoltiamo musica, leggiamo poesie, vediamo un film, guardiamo il cielo e tutto quello che ne fa parte e ci stupisce sempre, ed a secondo i casi e quello che in un determinato momento abbiamo dentro, ci identifichiamo in pensieri che vanno oltre e fanno crescere l'anima.
> Ma, quello che più è reale ed è partecipazione attiva alla nostra crescita data anche da quello sopra scritto è, mio figlio che ride, fa domande e che cresce dandomi quella motivazione e risposta che mi dice sempre, Clà eccoti la vera essenza della felicità.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo


Non ne dubitavo.
La coerenza non ti manca.


----------



## trilobita (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne dubitavo.
> La coerenza non ti manca.


E tu vorresti giudicare il comportamento degli altri,mentre cerchi di aizzare le liti?
Caro Perplesso,è meglio che cominci a guardarti attorno più attentamente.....tra l'altro sono mesi che ti ho spiegato in un italiano abbastanza corretto che puoi ignorare tranquillamente i miei post,che i miei sonni non ne saranno disturbati minimamente.
Ma,vedo che non ci riesci....peccato,perché dovrai sorbirmi ancora un pochino.....


----------



## trilobita (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne dubitavo.
> La coerenza non ti manca.


Non so se valga,comunque rosso.


----------



## ipazia (4 Settembre 2017)

Il suo sperma bevuto dalle mie labbra
era la comunione con la terra.
Bevevo con la mia magnifica
esultanza
guardando i suoi occhi neri
che fuggivano come gazzelle.
E mai coltre fu più calda e lontana
e mai fu più feroce
il piacere dentro la carne.
Ci spezzavamo in due
come il timone di una nave
che si era aperta per un lungo viaggio.
Avevamo con noi i viveri
per molti anni ancora
i baci e le speranze
e non credevamo più in Dio
perché eravamo felici.


*Alda Merini, tratto da Clinica dell’abbandono*


----------



## brenin (8 Settembre 2017)

*Esopo*

Una               cornacchia mezza morta di sete trovò una brocca che una volta               era stata piena d'acqua. Quando infilò il becco nella brocca               per abbeverarsi, si rese conto che vi era rimasto soltanto un goccio               d'acqua sul fondo. Provò e riprovò inutilmente.
D'un               tratto le venne un'idea e, preso un sasso, lo gettò nella               brocca.
Poi prese un altro sasso e lo gettò nella brocca.
               Ne prese un altro e gettò anche questo nella brocca.
Ne prese               un altro e gettò anche questo nella brocca.
Ne prese un altro               e gettò anche questo nella brocca.
Ne prese un altro e gettò               anche questo nella brocca.
Ne prese un altro e gettò anche               questo nella brocca.
Pian piano vide l'acqua salire verso di sé               e, dopo aver gettato ancora altri sassi riuscì a bere salvandosi               la vita.


----------



## bettypage (26 Dicembre 2017)

M’accorgo che correndo verso Y ciò che più desidero non è trovare Y al termine della mia corsa: voglio che sia Y a correre verso di me, è questa la risposta di cui ho bisogno, cioè ho bisogno che lei sappia che io sto correndo verso di lei ma nello stesso tempo ho bisogno di sapere che lei sta correndo verso di me.



 Gli amori difficili; Italo Calvino


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

[h=2]Aspettami ed io tornerò.[/h]Aspettami ed io tornerò,
ma aspettami con tutte le tue forze.
Aspettami quando le gialle piogge
ti ispirano tristezza,
aspettami quando infuria la tormenta,
aspettami quando c'è caldo,
quando più non si aspettano gli altri,
obliando tutto ciò che accadde ieri.
Aspettami quando da luoghi lontani
non giungeranno mie lettere,
aspettami quando ne avranno abbastanza
tutti quelli che aspettano con te.

Aspettami ed io tornerò,
non augurare del bene
a tutti coloro che sanno a memoria
che è tempo di dimenticare.
Credano pure mio figlio e mia madre
che io non sono più,
gli amici si stanchino di aspettare
e, stretti intorno al fuoco,
bevano vino amaro
in memoria dell'anima mia...
Aspettami. E non t'affrettare
a bere insieme con loro.

Aspettami ed io tornerò
ad onta di tutte le morti.
E colui che ormai non mi aspettava,
dica che ho avuto fortuna.
Chi non aspettò non può capire
come tu mi abbia salvato
in mezzo al fuoco
con la tua attesa.
Solo noi due conosceremo
come io sia sopravvissuto:
tu hai saputo aspettare semplicemente
come nessun altro.
Konstantin M. Simonov​[FONT=&quot]da PensieriParole <https://www.pensieriparole.it/poesie/poesie-d-autore/poesia-22535>[/FONT]


----------



## bettypage (22 Ottobre 2020)

Le parole sono navi
e si perdono così, di bocca in bocca,
come di nebbia in nebbia.
Portano la loro merce per le conversazioni
senza trovare porto,
la notte che gli pesa come un’àncora.

Devono abituarsi ad invecchiare
e vivere con pazienza di legno
usato dalle onde,
andare a disfarsi, a danneggiarsi lentamente,
finché nella cantina della routine
non arrivi il mare e le sommerga.

Perché la vita entra nelle parole
come il mare in una nave,
copre di tempo il nome delle cose
e porta alla radice di un aggettivo
il cielo di una data,
il balcone di una casa,
la luce di una città riflessa in un fiume.

Per questo, nebbia dopo nebbia,
quando l’amore invade le parole,
colpisce le sue pareti, vi marchia
i segni di una storia personale
e lascia nel passato dei vocabolari
sensazioni di freddo e di calore,
notti che sono la notte,
mari che sono il mare,
solitarie passeggiate con estensione di frase
e treni fermi e canzoni.

*Se l’amore, come tutto, è questione di parole,
accostarmi al tuo corpo fu creare un idioma*.

– Luis Garcia Montero –


----------



## void (22 Ottobre 2020)

*Il segreto delle stelle,-la gravitazione.
Il segreto della terra,-strati di rocce.
Il segreto del suolo,-ricevere il seme.
Il segreto del seme,-il germoglio.
Il segreto dell'uomo,-il seminatore
Il segreto della donna,-il suolo.
Il mio segreto: sotto un tumulo che non troverete mai.

Edgar Lee Master*


----------



## void (22 Ottobre 2020)

Ricordate, anima mia, la cosa che vedemmo
quel così dolce mattino d’estate;
alla svolta d’un sentiero un’infame carogna
su un giaciglio cosparso di sassi,

le gambe all’aria, come una donna impudica,
ardente e trasudante veleni,
spalancava in modo cinico e disinvolto
il ventre pieno d’esalazioni.

Il sole irradiava questo putridume,
come volesse cuocerlo a puntino,
e rendere centuplicato alla grande Natura
tutto ciò che essa aveva congiunto;

e il cielo osservava la superba carcassa
schiudersi come un fiore.
Talmente forte era il fetore, che sull’erba
vi sentiste svenire.

Le mosche ronzavano sopra quel ventre putrido,
da cui uscivano neri battaglioni
di larve, che colavano come un liquido denso
lungo quei brandelli di vita.

Il tutto scendeva e risaliva come un’onda
o si slanciava gorgogliando;
si sarebbe detto che il corpo, gonfiato da un vago soffio,
vivesse moltiplicandosi.

E questo mondo produceva una strana musica,
come l’acqua corrente e il vento,
o come il grano che il vagliatore con movimento ritmico
gira e agita nel vaglio.

Le forme svanivano e non erano più che un sogno,
un abbozzo lento a venire
sulla tela dimenticata che l’artista completa
solamente con la memoria.

Dietro le rocce una cagna inquieta
ci guardava con occhio crucciato,
aspettando il momento per riprendere allo scheletro
il boccone che aveva lasciato.

− Eppure voi sarete simile a questa sozzura,
a quest’orribile infezione,
stella dei miei occhi, sole della mia natura,
voi, mio angelo e mia passione!

Sì! tale sarete, o regina delle grazie,
dopo gli ultimi sacramenti,
quando andrete sotto l’erba e i rigogliosi fiori,
a marcire tra le ossa.

Allora, o mia bellezza! dite ai vermi
che vi mangeranno di baci,
che ho conservato la forma e l’essenza divina
dei miei amori disfatti!

Charles Baudelaire


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2021)

*BELLEZZA*_

Ti do me stessa,
le mie notti insonni,
i lunghi sorsi
di cielo e stelle – bevuti
sulle montagne,
la brezza dei mari percorsi
verso albe remote.

Ti do me stessa,
il sole vergine dei miei mattini
su favolose rive
tra superstiti colonne
e ulivi e spighe.

Ti do me stessa,
i meriggi
sul ciglio delle cascate,
i tramonti
ai piedi delle statue, sulle colline,
fra tronchi di cipressi animati
di nidi –

E tu accogli la mia meraviglia
di creatura,
il mio tremito di stelo
vivo nel cerchio
degli orizzonti,
piegato al vento
limpido – della bellezza:
e tu lascia ch’io guardi questi occhi
che Dio ti ha dati,
cosí densi di cielo –
profondi come secoli di luce
inabissati al di là
delle vette –

Antonia Pozzi, 1934
_


----------

